# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011



## Dynator (1. Januar 2011)

Ein Petri Heil an alle Schlangenbendiger , hier der neue Thread für die Aktuellen Aalfänge 2011.
Die Gewässer sind mit Eis bedeckt und ich sehne doch , mit großer Hoffnung den zeitigen Frühling daher ,so das ich mich dann wieder meinen geliebten Aalen widmen kann , bei lauwarmen Nächten der Natur lauschen und der plötzliche Adrenalinkick , wenn das Aalglöckchen ertönt und an der Angel der Aal tobt… Ich hoffe auch dieses Jahr wieder mit guten Exemplaren , die dann hier von uns gepostet werden können.
Ich freue mich auf die neue Saison und wünsche Euch ein gesundes erfolgreiches 2011 mit den besten Angelfolgen…


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

haha 
bisl früh um den trööt zu eröffnen 
naja
ich hoffe auf schöne aalfänge im neuen Jahr 2011 
Petri Heil


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

sehr pünktlich^^
ja, ich hoffe auch auf gute aalfänge, wenn die sch*** kälte weg ist^^


----------



## Johnny1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wieso?
Man kann auch im winter aale fangen.
Bei uns am rhein in hessen gibts jetzt nur eine alibi-ich-tu-was-für-aalbestände-schonzeit.


----------



## NickAdams (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bin eben erst aufgestanden - hab noch keinen gefangen, sorry! 

Prosit Neujahr und viel Erfolg auf die Schlängler in 2011!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Aalhunter33 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...........#c...............|rolleyes


----------



## Meteraal (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Frohes neues Jahr und wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Aaljahr 2011!

Ich hoffe, ich kann dieses Jahr einen Aal jenseits der 90 cm-Marke fangen. Naja ich werde es sehen. Sicher ist, ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder meine Fänge hier posten mit Foto. Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Aalansitze im Frühling...:k


Gruß 
Meteraal


----------



## Dynator (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Aalansitze im Frühling...:k


Gruß 
Meteraal[/QUOTE]


Ja Meteraal mir geht es genauso wie Dir , ich freue mich auch soo wenn der sch..Winter verliert und auf die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen , aber dann nichts wie raus auf dem See zum Nachtangeln...mal sehen wie dieses Jahr die Aale beißen.. Aber bis dahin müssen wir leider noch ein bissel frösteln...grrr.


----------



## vermesser (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hihi, was für ein geiler Zeitpunkt für den Aalthread. Naja, dann mal ein schönes neues Jahr an alle Aaljäger. Ab Ende März, Anfang April lesen wir uns dann hier wieder hoffe ich.


----------



## Kuschi777 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

und wie schauts aus war schon jemand von euch drausen auf die Schlangen?
Ich denke das die Flüsse und Känale noch zu kalt sind aber in flachen seen könnte doch schon was laufen oder nicht?


Gruß
Flo


----------



## omnimc (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

also wir waren am freitag mal kurz ansitz machen,aber bis jetzt noch nix.
merkwürdigerweise beissen im Rhein die Grundeln agresiver denn je. wobei im Main noch etwas ruhe herscht. erkläre kann ich mir das nur anhand der Wassertemperatur. Main 7 Grad und Rhein hat schon 9 Grad. ab wieviel grad beissen Aale denn?


----------



## H.Christians (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ab 6 Grad Wassertemperatur werden Aale aktiv. Meiner Meinung nach macht es aber erst ab 10 Grad so richtig Sinn gezielt auf Aal anzusitzen.


----------



## H7KIHO (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war heute mal kurz los und siehe da  der erste aal für mich dieses Jahr :m
Hatte gute 60 cm. Blieb leider nur bei dem einen ein anderer hatte sich festgesetzt und ist ausgeschlizt  und einen Barsch gabs noch.

Aber bin zufrieden eventuell versuche ichs nächste nacht nochmal.

Foto is nicht soo gut aber ich denke man kanns erkennen :g


----------



## omnimc (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



H7KIHO schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal kurz los und siehe da  der erste aal für mich dieses Jahr :m
> Hatte gute 60 cm. Blieb leider nur bei dem einen ein anderer hatte sich festgesetzt und ist ausgeschlizt  und einen Barsch gabs noch.
> 
> Aber bin zufrieden eventuell versuche ichs nächste nacht nochmal.
> ...


 
Hi,warst du an einen See oder Fliesgewässer? Wassertemperatur weißt du nicht zufällig? Petri zum Aal.


----------



## H7KIHO (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war am Dinkelsee is sozusagen ein see im fluss ;D Der Fluss is an der stelle halt 3 mal so breit wie sont.
Die Wassertemperatur lag laut meinem Thermometer bei 7,5°


----------



## Meteraal (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu dem ersten Aal 2011!
Respekt bei 7,5° C Wassertemperatur schon einen Aal zu fangen.
Wenn ich das Foto sehe, dann kribelt es mir schon wieder in den Fingern, will auch endlich wieder los auf Aal...#h


----------



## burhave (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mhh da werde ich es doch die tage auch mal versuchen|supergri


----------



## H7KIHO (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Danke 
 Habs bis eben nochmal probiert aber nur Barsche und Rotaugen bekommen. Aber es war durch den Mond auch echt hell entgegensatz zu gestern. Gestern bin ich noch über jeden Maulwurfshügel am Ufter gestolpert  war hier extreem bewölkt. Und Heute konnte ich ich ja fast meine Solartaschenlampe im mondschein aufladen.
Naja mal shaun wanns wieder Klappt .


----------



## börnie (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Ihr Nachteulen !

Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr auch einiges vorgenommen. 
Habe es selten erlebt, dass mir die kommende Saison so unter den Nägeln brennt.
Leider ist zur Zeit teilweise noch viel Eis auf den Gewässern MVs...

Aber auch das wird irgendwann mal Vergangenheit sein und dann gehts endlich wieder auf Schlangenjagd.

Bis bald

börnie


----------



## omnimc (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich werde das We nutzen auf Aal am Main.


----------



## chiefler (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mich hat es gestern Abend nicht mehr gehalten und ich musste unbedingt mein Glück versuchen. Das Ergebnis ist die Gewissheit, dass die Aale endlich wieder laufen und ide Sasion beginnen kann. :vik:
Nach einem heftigen Biss, konnte ich einen kleinen,ca. 40 cm, Aal bis kurz vors Ufer drillen. Gottseidank, konnte er sich selbst abhaken, womit er sich erspart hat, dass ich ihn umständlich vom Haken fummel und wieder zurücksetze. In ein paar paar Jahren werde ich ihn sowieso wieder sehen . Ansonsten noch ein paar zarte Bisse, die leider zu keinem Erfolg führten.
Am WE gehts weiter!!


----------



## Dynator (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Respekt!!! Ein Petri an die Aalfänger. 

Also wenn ich das hier so lese , juckt mir das richtig in den Händen. 

Das lange Warten bis der See bei mir auf Schleicher Temperatur kommt nervt sooo.. das könnt Ihr Euch garnicht vorstellen , zumal vor einer Woche noch eine Dicke Eisdecke drauf war und ich vom Fenster aus, die Nachbarn beim Eislaufen zugesehen habe.

Daher ist das für mich wie ein Traum wird wahr, zu lesen wie schon Schlangen gefangen werden.

Also ich denke , bei mir wirds wohl realistisch gesehen erst Ende April was mit den ersten Aalansitz.


----------



## Dynator (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin , na war mal wieder jemand von Euch draußen , auf Schleichersuche?


----------



## omnimc (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich war gestern an meiner Lieblingsaal stelle. ein biß, habe aber nur kurz geangelt ,weil mein mitfahrer gefroren hat der arsch! fahre heute alleine und versuche mein glück.


----------



## H7KIHO (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war auch nochmal kurz los aber hab nichtmal biss gehabt..

Liegt sicher am Vollmond ??

Wassertemperatur ist inzwischen auf 9,3 °cgestiegn.

Mal sehen Richtung wochenende soll es wärmer werden und Regnen und der Mond geht wieder zurück 
Dann muss es wieder klappen 

Ich werde dieses Jahr möglichst viele gelegenheiten nutzen! Vor dem Studium muss ich meinen bisherigen Rekord (88cm) endlich brechen! Hoffe einen Aal von über 100 cm !!!:k


----------



## DerJonsen (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

nachdem ich das hier lese, muss ich glaube ich auch wieder los...mal sehen vllt fahr ich am dienstag nach der Uni nochmal raus, oder am donnerstag nach der Arbeit, vllt geht ja schon was


----------



## Martinez (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern an der Lippe in Hamm, 4 Aale bei strahlendem Mond.
Die Temperaturen sind bis auf -1° C gefallen.

2 Schnürsenkel und 2 bessere von 53 und 63cm.

BEISSZEIT: 19:30 -23 Uhr

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3270962&postcount=5750


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Martinez hast du eine wassertemperatur zufällig, kannst die auch googlen, wäre mal gut zu wissen ab wann die schlängler wach werden.


----------



## Martinez (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ne Sorry, keine Ahnung wo ich das festsellen kann. War die Lippe in Hamm, Beisszeiten durchweg von 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war zwischen 9.5 und 10.3 gestern klingt gut haben wir hier auch im momentanen schnitt. also ich bin heute draussen.


----------



## fealit (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wo hast du das nachgelesen?


----------



## omnimc (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

google, einfach wassertemperatur eingeben und gewässer bzw stadt und datum fertig


----------



## firemirl (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also für NRW gibts es hier alle Werte die man braucht:

http://luadb.lds.nrw.de/LUA/wiski/pegel.php?karte=nrw_t

Und somit werde ich morgen Abend auch den ersten Versuch starten. Bericht folgt.

TL
Toto


----------



## H7KIHO (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Heuteabend nochmal kurz losgewesen. Viele bisse aber nur 1nen aal der wieder schwimmt.
Wohl einer der kleinsten aale die ich jeh gefangen habe :q


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern war ich auch mal kurz los. Als es noch hell war ein paar Barsche, als dann aber die Dunkelheit kam ging gar nichts mehr. 
Dauert bei mir wohl noch ein wenig.


----------



## Martinez (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Schön Mag-Light hast du da ^^


----------



## omnimc (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich habe heute auch 2 aus dem Main. aber auch nur krüpel.wenigstens aal, aber irgendwas wollte das meine grundel im wasser bleibt.aber keine bisspuren evtl ein wels?


----------



## H7KIHO (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Martinez schrieb:


> Schön Mag-Light hast du da ^^



:q:q  Mit Solarzelle zum in der Sonne aufladen.
Läd schon wieder auf der Terasse auf 



			
				omnimc schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute auch 2 aus dem Main. aber auch nur krüpel.wenigstens aal,  aber irgendwas wollte das meine grundel im wasser bleibt.aber keine  bisspuren evtl ein wels?


Ja die Aale dürften wohl dicker werden!^^
Villeicht auch Barsch der den Fisch wollte? ;+


----------



## omnimc (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hoffe das ich am we mal ganze nacht rauskomm. dann versuche ich es mit muschelboili und leber.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also Ostsee geht leider noch gar nichts. Habe ich aber auch nicht erwartet.
Das dauert wohl noch bis Ende April.


----------



## omnimc (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



H7KIHO schrieb:


> :q:q Mit Solarzelle zum in der Sonne aufladen.
> Läd schon wieder auf der Terasse auf
> 
> 
> ...


 
was an meiner rute hängt ist mir!!!:q
aber zur mcl ist die echt mit solar? wieviele zellen hat die? led?


----------



## H7KIHO (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> was an meiner rute hängt ist mir!!!:q
> aber zur mcl ist die echt mit solar? wieviele zellen hat die? led?



Ja bin Sehr Zufrieden mit der.. is auch schonmal im wasser gelandet und funktioniert immernoch super. Ziemlich Robust:m

Der aufgeladene Akku hält natürlich nicht so lange wie was mit Batterie..(Aber genauso Hell wie andere taschenlampen auch).. is also nis für Dauerbetrieb aber Zum nachtangeln is die echt super. Tagsübert in die Sonne Stellen und nachts hat man Licht  Ich hab das Batteriewechseln immer gehasst.:m

Hier hab ich die her (link)
http://www.frankonia.de/370930/250072/productdetail.html?pagingSize=16&sortOption=performance&page=3&query=taschenlampe&displayType=gallery&articleNumber=156997


----------



## H7KIHO (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern liefen die Aale 
Ich hab 2 gefangen (50 und 60 cm) und ein Kumpel eien (59 cm)und noch ne 46cm Schleie als beifang.:q
Auserdem noch viele fehlbisse und ausschlizer. Die aale haben wirklich spitz gebissen. Wenn man vor dem Anschlag nicht ne minute gewartet hat sasen der Haken nicht :c ..
Und den Letzten Aal haben wir gegen 1 gefangen .Wassertemp hatte 10,5°


----------



## AnglerPSF (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei mir lief gestern wieder gar nichts. Habe nicht das Gefühl das es schon soweit ist.
Werde es wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende nochmal probieren.


----------



## Puetto (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Keiner was Neues zu berichten? Wir wollen am Fr los....


----------



## skulltattoo (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

also ich will sa-so mal sehen was hier am kanal geht war vorhin messen und das wasser hat 9c° werde mein glück mal mit dem guten altem tauwurm versuchen ein mal grund und ein mal pose kurz vorm grund mal sehen ob ich was landen kann währe das erste mal hier am kanal wen kein aal beisst aber ich geh auch das erste mal so früh los :q zumindest auf aal hab ja die angel schon ins wasser gehalten wo grade das eis weg war im februar über nacht das problem war nur morgens war das eis wieder da zum glück nicht so dick:vik:


----------



## Puetto (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



skulltattoo schrieb:


> also ich will sa-so mal sehen was hier am kanal geht war vorhin messen und das wasser hat 9c° werde mein glück mal mit dem guten altem tauwurm versuchen ein mal grund und ein mal pose kurz vorm grund mal sehen ob ich was landen kann währe das erste mal hier am kanal wen kein aal beisst aber ich geh auch das erste mal so früh los :q zumindest auf aal hab ja die angel schon ins wasser gehalten wo grade das eis weg war im februar über nacht das problem war nur morgens war das eis wieder da zum glück nicht so dick:vik:



Im wahrsten Sinne ohne Punkt und Komma  Konnte den Ausführungen dennoch folgen, wünsche viel Erfolg am WE.


----------



## skulltattoo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Puetto schrieb:


> Im wahrsten Sinne ohne Punkt und Komma  Konnte den Ausführungen dennoch folgen, wünsche viel Erfolg am WE.



ach wer brauch schon punkt und komma 
und dankee


----------



## Veit (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich bin heute abend spontan zum ersten Aalansitz des Jahres an die Saale aufgebrochen. Wie ich mir fast gedacht hatte, ist das Wasser noch zu kalt. Die Aale liefen eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich, denn als ich gerade mit dem Einpacken beginnen wollte, zuppelte es dann doch zaghaft an einer meiner beiden Ruten. Der Biss war so vorsichtig, dass ich die Rute einfach stehen ließ und weiter zusammenpackte. Als ich dann einholte, war dann tatsächlich der erste Aal des Jahres am Haken. Mit ca. 50 cm wahrlich kein Riese, aber dennoch ein Beweis, dass schon was geht. Und ich hab mich natürlich sehr gefreut, dass es im ersten Versuch gleich geklappt hat. Köder war ein Tauwurm + Top Secret Aalkiller Lockstoff. Dies war allerdings auch der einzige Biss, den es am heutigen Abend gab. Sollten die Wetterprognosen für die nächsten Tage eintreten, gehe ich aber davon aus, dass nächste Woche schon mehr zu holen ist.


----------



## omnimc (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Veit wo an der Saale angelst du? Habt Ihr auch Grundeln?


----------



## Veit (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ omnimc: In Nähe von Halle. Von Grundeln hab ich hier noch nix gehört oder gesehen. Zum Glück!


----------



## omnimc (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

aha da habe ich vor über 25 jahren auch mal gewohnt. in Halle. sei froh sind eh keine tollen Fische.


----------



## skulltattoo (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri zum ersten #6


----------



## Dynator (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri Veit zu Dein Schlängler , ich würde auch so gern los zum Aalangeln , jedoch ist an meinen Hausgewässer die Wassertemperatur noch 4 Grad , leider.. aber die Plötzen mit den Bäuchen voller Rogen sind sehr in Beißlaune , so kann ich     immerhin
schon mal den Aalköder schlechthinn horten...


----------



## Puetto (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern Abend waren wir los. Konnte der Weser kurzfrig einen zu kleinen Aal entnehmen.


----------



## Krautfänger (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin!

Ich war am Donnerstag abend los und konnte den ersten Aal des Jahres fangen.

Köder war Tauwurm auf Grund, geangelt haben wir in einem Vereinssee des SFV-Bremen.

Die Wassertenperatur betrug um ein Uhr nachts noch neun grad, so langsam sollte es also richtig losgehen.

@puetto

Petri zum Aal, war das in der Unterweser? Wie hats da sonst so gebissen? Für den Weseraal ist es ja noch recht früh.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin heute abend spontan zum ersten Aalansitz des Jahres an die Saale aufgebrochen. Wie ich mir fast gedacht hatte, ist das Wasser noch zu kalt. Die Aale liefen eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich, denn als ich gerade mit dem Einpacken beginnen wollte, zuppelte es dann doch zaghaft an einer meiner beiden Ruten. Der Biss war so vorsichtig, dass ich die Rute einfach stehen ließ und weiter zusammenpackte. Als ich dann einholte, war dann tatsächlich der erste Aal des Jahres am Haken. Mit ca. 50 cm wahrlich kein Riese, aber dennoch ein Beweis, dass schon was geht. Und ich hab mich natürlich sehr gefreut, dass es im ersten Versuch gleich geklappt hat. Köder war ein Tauwurm + Top Secret Aalkiller Lockstoff. Dies war allerdings auch der einzige Biss, den es am heutigen Abend gab. Sollten die Wetterprognosen für die nächsten Tage eintreten, gehe ich aber davon aus, dass nächste Woche schon mehr zu holen ist.


veit petri zu dem aal :vik: gruss kucki


----------



## chiefler (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Na also, geht doch!!
Ergebnis des gestrigen Nachtansitzes: zwei Aale. Einer  mit feschen 72 cm, der Andere mit mit 51 cm.
"Ludi incipiant" :vik:


----------



## Psykomantis (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey,

Ich bin eher der Karpfenangler aber mein Dad hat mal richtig zugeschlagen!!!!!

An einem kleinen Privatweiher hat er auf Wurm nen 113cm Arm dicken 2,5 kg Aal gefangen!!!
:vik::vik:

Hier das Bild


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger besonders zur 113cm Schlange.
Ich werde heute Abend den ersten Aalansitz wagen!


----------



## Puetto (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Krautfänger schrieb:


> @puetto
> 
> Petri zum Aal, war das in der Unterweser? Wie hats da sonst so gebissen? Für den Weseraal ist es ja noch recht früh.




Danke und ja, war Unterweser - Lehmwerder. Hatten noch ein paar kleine Anfasser aber sonst nix. Hatte den "Biss" auch gar nicht bemerkt. Hing beim Einkurbeln einfach dran - typisch für die kleinen...


----------



## rainbowrunner (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habe heute meinen ersten Aalansitz am Main bei Rüsselsheim vollbracht. Hat auch gleich geklappt *3 Aale* von 75, 56 und 50cm konnte ich dem Main entlocken, der kleinere schwimmt wieder. 2 Rotaugen gab`s auch noch.





Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin zusammen,
hab gestern auch den ersten Aal-Kurzansitz gestartet.
Als Köder mussten diesmal Bienenmaden herhalten, die ich mit Aalkiller etwas aufgepeppt habe.
Gegen 20 Uhr kam dann der ersehnte Biss: doch Widersacher war nicht wie erwartet ein Aal, sondern eine Tinca... (Schleie für die's ein Fremdwort ist  )
Auch wenn die Schleie nur recht klein war - es war meine erste Schleie überhaupt!

Foto lass ich mal weg, weil 1. die Qualität recht schlecht ist (Handybild) und 2. das ja hier der Aal-Trööt ist und ich den nicht ganz zuspammen will 


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## AngelDep (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Frage:
Bekommt man mit Aalschleim versaute Handtücher in der Waschmaschine wieder sauber, oder versaut man die Maschine?


----------



## Puetto (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ rainbowrunner: Petri, schöne Aale

@ AngelDep: Ich habe meine "versauten" Aal-Handtücher bis jetzt immer in der Maschine waschen können. Sie wurden sauber und die Maschine funktioniert noch


----------



## moon2k3 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

boar kann ja nicht angehen :/

bei uns ist seit gerade mal 2-3 wochen das Eis von den Teichen und ihr jagt schon aale 
Meck-Pomm

man man man will auch 

Petri erstmal an alle Fänger das sind ja schon mal paar schöne starts ins neue Aaljahr


----------



## kingandre88 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht an der Lippe:5 Aale,76cm,66cm,65cm und 2 so an die 40cm!!!


----------



## Veit (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Konnte heute abend einen 60er Saale-Aal verhaften, der demnächst den Weg in die Räuchertonne finden wird. Köder: Tauwurm, wie immer mit Top Secret-Aalkiller. Außerdem noch drei vorsichtige Fehlbisse. Die Beißzeit war sehr kurz und dauert nur ca. eine halbe Stunde. So konnte ich im Anschluss noch in Ruhe ein paar Tauwürmer für die nächsten Ansitze sammeln.


----------



## eric02 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

erstmal petri, an alle aalfänger.jetzt meine frage. habe auch den top secret aalkiller, nur wie setze ich den ein?nur ein tropfen auf den tauwurm oder richtig schön einschmieren?


----------



## Veit (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ eric02: Ein Tropfen reicht völlig aus, bloß nicht zu viel. Die Aale haben eine so gute Nase, dass eine Überdosierung schnell zur Stinkbombe verkommt.


----------



## derdaniel1972 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Werde die Tage auch mal losziehen... :g


----------



## kingandre88 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War nochmal an der Lippe:2 Aale,71 und 69 cm!!!!


----------



## Dynator (6. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Veit.....

Wieviel Grad hat denn die Saale mittlerweile?

Mein See hier im Land Brandenburg , hat 8-9 Grad an flachen Stellen auf der Sonnenseite. 

Ach na ja.. was soll`s ich halt es nicht mehr länger aus und werde diese Woche auch wieder meine Aalausrüstung ausgraben und losziehen, auch wenn ich mir nicht so viel dabei erhoffen kann, weil es noch keine Schleichertemp. hier im Wutzsee sind.

Gruß...


----------



## Parasol (6. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,



Dynator schrieb:


> @ Veit.....
> 
> Wieviel Grad hat denn die Saale mittlerweile?
> .........................................................



siehe www.hnd.bayern.de/karten/wthauptkarte.php

Gehe mit dem Cursor auf den Punkt um die gewünschte Anzeige zu erhalten.


----------



## Dynator (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin Aaljäger , war von Euch jemand draußen und hatte vielleicht mehr Erfolg als ich.  Außer kalte Knie und Füße war bei meiner gestrigen ersten Nachtangelaktion nichts zu holen. Trotzdem heute Abend erneuter Versuch..#h


----------



## karpspezi (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,also hier in vorpommern hat es auf die schleicher noch keinen sinn das wasser ist mit 6-8 grd. einfach noch zu kalt.muss mich sicherlich noch 2-3 wochen gedulden.unser see ist mit stellen bis zu 7 m zu tief um sich schnell zu erwärmen.ein trost bleibt mir weil ich dafür im herbst länger auf aal gehen kann.Grüsse aus Ferdinandshof#:


----------



## Veit (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Dynator schrieb:


> Moin Aaljäger , war von Euch jemand draußen und hatte vielleicht mehr Erfolg als ich.  Außer kalte Knie und Füße war bei meiner gestrigen ersten Nachtangelaktion nichts zu holen. Trotzdem heute Abend erneuter Versuch..#h




Nicht wirklich! Ein vermeintlich besserer Aal entpuppte sich bei mir gestern Abend als 55er Wels.


----------



## urnenmann (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Schon erstaunlich das ich die ersten Aale zieht...hier oben ist es noch einfach zu kalt....|rolleyes

lg von der Ostsee #h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Veit schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich! Ein vermeintlich besserer Aal entpuppte sich bei mir gestern Abend als 55er Wels.


:q auch nicht schlecht. Die kämpfen aber ein Bisschen anders, oder? :q
Ich war gestern bei uns am Vereinssee, der hatte 18°C . Aber ist ja auch kein wunder, der ist nicht so riesig groß.
Statt Aal haben wir dann 8 Schleien zwischen 30 und 40 cm und noch etliche Karpfen zwischen 15 und 30 cm gefangen. Außerdem noch 3 Karpfen um die 10 Pfund :q Aber es ging auch nicht ausschließlich auf Aal...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## moon2k3 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ohhh also ich komme aus meck pomm gebiet LWL und war gestern erfolgreich 

ich hab ne 64cm schlange erlegen können 

die elde bewegt sich atm auch schon bei temperaturen um die 13 grad


----------



## omnimc (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> :q auch nicht schlecht. Die kämpfen aber ein Bisschen anders, oder? :q
> Ich war gestern bei uns am Vereinssee, der hatte 18°C . Aber ist ja auch kein wunder, der ist nicht so riesig groß.
> Statt Aal haben wir dann 8 Schleien zwischen 30 und 40 cm und noch etliche Karpfen zwischen 15 und 30 cm gefangen. Außerdem noch 3 Karpfen um die 10 Pfund :q Aber es ging auch nicht ausschließlich auf Aal...
> 
> ...


 
also 18 grad kann ich nicht so ganz glauben. wo hast du die gemessen?am ufer? oder angelst du in einer Vogeltränke?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

öhm, dann eher Vogeltränke. 
Ist ein relativ kleiner Teich. Aber es ist ruhig dort und fangen tut man auch. also optimal!


----------



## Veit (11. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habe heute abend mit Kumpel Heiko an der Saale auf Aal angesessen. Leider ist der Mond schon so sehr hell gewesen, so dass wir nur einen Biss auf die angebotenen Tauwürmer hatten.
Ein 57er Aal, den ich nach kräftigem Ziehen zusammen mit einem Stück Holz landen konnte.


----------



## herrdestümpels (17. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War heute mit einem Freund das erste mal beim Ansitz am Vereinsweiher.
Die ganze Nacht keine bisse erhalten, aber als ich am morgen meine Rute einholt hing da ein hübscher 70cm Aal dran.
Der erste der seit 2 Jahren dort gefangen wurde.


----------



## Meteraal (17. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Schöne Aale die Ihr gefangen habt, Petrie Heil dazu!

Ich werde auch ab morgen an einen kleinen See fahren und dort bis Donnerstag 3 Nächte hintereinder mit Köfi versuchen einen (oder mehrere) große Aale zu fangen.
Ich habe aber auch bedenken mit dem Vollmond, lässt sich nur hoffen, dass es einigermaßen bewölkt ist.
Ansonsten hab ich noch einige Kilo Mais aufgekocht, um ansonsten eine Rute auf Karpfen rauszulegen, damit zumindest ein wenig Aktion ist.

Meteraal


----------



## bobbl (18. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habe vorhin beim Zusammenpacken den ersten Aal für 2011 gefangen. Trotz extremer Helligkeit durch den riesigen Vollmond bei klarem Himmel hat er sich den Tauwurm an der Pose geschnappt. 51 cm hatte er.
Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht.


----------



## dodo12 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich gehe heute Abend zum 1. mal auf Aal in diesem Jahr. Es geht zur Aa, einem kleinen Bächlein im Münsterland. Mal gucken, ob trotz des Vollmonds ein Aal an den Haken geht. Heute Nacht oder spätestens morgen werde ich berichten. |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hier der erste 2011!
Knapp überm Maß (steht bei uns auf 35cm), hat aber stark geblutet, sodass ich ihn dann doch mitgenommen habe

http://img705.*ih.us/img705/7932/dsc01415pu.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## rambo_hart (20. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri erst mal zu euren Aalen - schöne dabei!
War ebenfalls die letzten beiden Nächte (jeweils von 18 Uhr - 2Uhr) auf Aal - Ansitz, die klaren Nächte mit dem Vollmond waren nicht unbedingt förderlich. Hier oben im Norden ist es wohl zudem noch etwas zu kalt gewesen - konnte leider keinen einzigen überlisten.
Hab dabei nur auf Tauwurm, Mistwurm und teilweise AalKiller zurückgegriffen.....Bienenmaden waren mir zu teuer, für den ersten Versuch. Vielleicht versuch ich es zu Freitag nochmal.

Btw. gestern Nacht gab es einen spontanen, aber heftigen Temperaturabfall. Der Nebel zog dann auch ziemlich schnell auf und sogar meine Thermosachen waren mir nicht mehr warm genug. So ein Temperaturabfall ist sicherlich nicht besonders förderlich für den Aal oder hat der keine Auswirkungen??


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



rambo_hart schrieb:


> Btw. gestern Nacht gab es einen spontanen, aber heftigen Temperaturabfall. Der Nebel zog dann auch ziemlich schnell auf und sogar meine Thermosachen waren mir nicht mehr warm genug. So ein Temperaturabfall ist sicherlich nicht besonders förderlich für den Aal oder hat der keine Auswirkungen??


 

Unter Wasser wird das ja nicht so schnell kalt|rolleyes
Aber der Nebel war uns gestern behilflich, so konnten wir erst auf der Rückfahrt den Mond sehen. Wir haben im Bereich Bremervörde gefischt.


----------



## AnglerPSF (20. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei mir ging dieses Jahr auch noch nichts. Dafür fange ich andauernd Schleien, auch ein schöner Beifang. 
Kann jetzt aber nicht mehr lange dauern...


----------



## rambo_hart (20. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei mir hingen die letzten Tage immer die kleinen Barsche dran......total nervig! Wenns zumindest kapitale gewesen wären, würd ich mich nichtmal beschweren. Große Barsche sind sehr schmackhaft!!!

Wie gesagt, Freitag gehts nochmal los - sofern das Wetter mir dann gefällt 
Berichte dann mal wieder.....so langsam muss es doch beißen, dass Wetter ist einfach zu gut dafür, als dass nichts gehen könnte!!!


----------



## dorschhunter91 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moin,
hab gestern meinen dritten Aal des Jahres gefangen, mit 80cm und 1Kg war es kein Schlechter. Gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm um 22Uhr in einer Tiefe von ungefähr 1,5 Metern. Ich fische in
der Emmer einem Fluss in Lippe.


----------



## Meteraal (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sooooo,

ich war auch los. Der Vollmomd hat mir bei dem klaren See zwar einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, jedoch konnte ich einen guten 74 er Aal erwischen auf Rotauge.




und da ich in einem See angel, der werder über Zu- noch Abflüsse verfügt und der Aal am nächsten Morgen noch munter war, durfte er wieder schwimmen.




Auf das ich ihn als Meteraal wiederfange...


----------



## Dinkelkind (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu deinem Aal.

Hoffe nur für dich das nicht so viele deinen See kennen,durch die Bilder kann der leicht erkannt werden und dann sitzten da morgen 20 Leute auf Aal am Wasser.

Viel Glück für den Meter
cu Dinkelkind


----------



## bobbl (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern Abend ging es am LDM-Kanal auf Aal.
Noch bevor es richtig dunkel war gab es den ersten - 53 cm lang.
Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit gab es zwei weitere Bisse, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Dafür saß der nächste wieder und es kam ein Aal mit 57cm zum Vorschein. 
Gegen halb zwölf habe ich dann zusammengepackt, die letzte Stunde gab es aber keinerlei Bisse mehr.
Beide Aale habe ich auf Tauwurmstücke gefangen.


----------



## AnglerPSF (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So. Habe es schon wieder fertig gebracht Schleie statt Aal zu fangen, diesmal sogar zwei. An der Stelle wimmelt es anscheinend nur so vor Schleien.
Positiv war aber, das ich um die vier Aalbisse hatte, konnte sie nur leider nicht erwischen. Geht nun also auch bei mir endlich los.


----------



## el-roberto (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wir waren gestern an der elbe und konnten zu zweit drei aale von knapp 50 cm verhaften. keine riesen, aber immerhin was. das interessante ist nur, dass die aale seeehr vorsichtig gebissen haben. ich hab meine beiden eigentlich nur gefangen, weil ich den tauwurm kontrollieren wollte und dann auf verdacht angeschlagen habe. die gewohnten hammerbisse, die einem die rute aus dem ständer reißen, blieben bisher aus. so langsam geht es aber los....


----------



## karpspezi (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,auch in Vorpommern ist die Aalsaison eröffnet,konnte gestern 2 Aale,80 und 85 cm überlisten.Gefangen auf Köfi,hatte noch einige Bisse ,die ich nicht verwerten konnte,die beste Phase war zwischen 22.00 und 23.30,danach ging nichts mehr.Der mond kam erst gegen 1 .00 uhr und störte nicht. Grüsse aus Ferdinandshof#:


----------



## Amstaff (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,

ich habe mir für nächste woche nen bungalow direkt am bützsee gemietet und wollte da mal 3-4 nächte auf aal gehen, nur habe ich leider überhaupt keine ahnung von diesem gewässer, das bungalow liegt direkt an der schleuse, nun zu meiner frage, weiß jemand von euch über dieses gewässer bescheid und kann mir ein paar tipp´s zwecks köder oder montage geben? wäre auch so sehr dankbar für nen paar tipps.


----------



## Veit (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mario und ich waren gestern abend Aalangeln an der Saale. Da die Stelle für mich noch relativ neu war, bin ich zunächst etwas unsicher gewesen, ob was gehen würde. Die Zweifel waren aber unbegründet. Bis 22 Uhr (länger hatte ich leider keine Zeit) konnte Mario einen schönen 60er Schleicher auf Tauwurm verhaften und bei mir gabs 2 Aale, die allerdings eher noch aus der Kinderstube stammten. Blöderweise verlor ich noch einen Aal, weil er sich festsetzte und konnte zwei weitere gute Bisse nicht verwerten. Insgesamt hinterließ der Spot aber einen achtbaren Eindruck.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habe gestern 22uhr auch meinen ersten aal 2011 auf tauwurm gefangen...es geht los


----------



## rambo_hart (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu euren Aalen!!
Eigentlich wollte ich bis anfang Mai nicht mehr los auf Aal, hatte immerhin schon zwei Mal Schneider.....mich konnts dann aber doch nicht halten, schließlich ist das Wetter zu gut und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann der richtige Moment ist und die Schleicher wieder anfangen zu beißen.

So war ich gestern Abend an der Treene los und konnte wahnsinnigerweise 8 Schleicher verhaften. :l
Davon:
2 x 70 cm |supergri
2 x 50 cm |supergri
4 x 40 cm :c

=> Auch wenn bei uns Mindestmaß nur 35 cm ist - schwimmen die 4 x 40 cm Aale wieder. Dafür ist Aal zu selten und wertvoll geworden, als dass ich mir noch Brataal gönne! Dann lieber ein großer, geräucherter von dem ich satt werde, als 4 Brataale! Sogar die beiden 50 sind fast noch zu klein.....vielleicht muss ich mein persönliches Mindestmaß auf 55 bis 60 cm erhöhen.

Hab leider nicht raus, wie ich Bilder posten kann, deswegen hier der Link zu meinen:

http://www.fischerei-community.de/albums/170986df3a0c080ce82e/ebf0d24513ba153871862bb716d031e6.JPG


----------



## Meteraal (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ all

Schöne Aale die Ihr da gezogen habt!
Ich muss auch endlich wieder los 

@ rambo hart

Ausdauer zahlt sich eben oftmals aus!
Weiter so!


----------



## börnie (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



rambo_hart schrieb:


> => Auch wenn bei uns Mindestmaß nur 35 cm ist - schwimmen die 4 x 40 cm Aale wieder. Dafür ist Aal zu selten und wertvoll geworden, als dass ich mir noch Brataal gönne! Dann lieber ein großer, geräucherter von dem ich satt werde, als 4 Brataale! Sogar die beiden 50 sind fast noch zu klein.....vielleicht muss ich mein persönliches Mindestmaß auf 55 bis 60 cm erhöhen.



na dann mal ein dickes petri zu deinen fängen und ganz besoners auch zu deiner einstellung...#6

dir auch @meteraal
klasse fotos !!

ich werde in den nächsten tagen auch mal angreifen und sehen was hier im osten schon geht.

welche wassertemperaturen habt ihr ?

viele grüße
börnie


----------



## rambo_hart (24. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ börnie : Vielen Dank,....aber so sollte es meiner Meinung nach sein!


Mich konnts gestern Abend wieder nicht zu Hause halten und so ging ich auf erneuten Schleicheransitz. Zwar konnte ich das Ergebnis vom Vorabend nicht übertreffen, aber dafür hielt der Abend eine Überraschung für mich bereit.

Direkt der erste Biss gegen 19 Uhr war eine wunderschöne Schleie von knapp 50 cm und knapp 3 Pfund Gewicht - perfekt zum Räuchern!
Im weiteren Verlauf des Abend konnte ich neben Brassen, Barschen etc noch 2 Schleicher von 70 cm (1,5 Pfund) und 60 cm erfolgreich überlisten und in meinen Eimer überführen :vik:

Damit war auch der Abend sehr erfolgreich :l - besonders die Schleie hat mich sehr gefreut und das sich keine untermaßigen Aale verirrt haben zu mir 

Hier wieder Bilder von dem Abend:

http://www.fischerei-community.de/albums/1dfbdc3d19a9ef9d45e0/239d58e978fb5d6c34a47ef9cc3749cc.JPG

Morgen gehts nun aber erst mal Dänemark zum Brandungsangeln.....hoffentlich wirds nicht zu voll


----------



## Streber (24. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wir haben die Aalsaison nun auch eröffnet. Waren die letzten 3 Tage los und konnten isngesamt 10 Aale fangen.

81 cm, 80 cm, 69 cm, 62 cm und 60 cm. Die anderen Aale waren so zwischen 40 cm und 55 cm und schwimmen alle wieder. Die Beißzeit war zwischen 21.00 Uhr und 23.00 Uhr.


----------



## Streber (24. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@rambo_hart

Dickes Petri, besonders zur schönen Schleie. Über diesen Beifang hätte ich mich auch gefreut.


----------



## rambo_hart (24. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Streber: schöner Fang - Petri. 80 cm Aale sind mir bisher noch nicht geglückt, nur bis 75 cm. Was wogen denn die 80 cm Schleicher?


----------



## Streber (24. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Der 81er war ziemlich schlank für seine Größe und hatte nur 750 g. Der 80er dagegen war richtig fett und hatte knapp 1 Kilo.


----------



## ProBass99 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger...

Hab heute auch meinen ersten Aalansitz 2011 gestartet. Ich konnte von 21-24Uhr  8 Aal fangen. Leider waren davon nur zwei Ü50. Hatte außerdem noch Sau viele Fehlbisse. 
Im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen, dass es doch noch einige Aale in unseren deutschen Gewässern gibt 

gruß Probass99


----------



## Meteraal (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin,

Petrie den anderen erfolgreichen Schlangenbeschwörern, vor allem Ding zu den 80er Schlangen.

Ich war gestern an unserern kleinen Gräben auf Aal los.
Ich muss sagen, dass es für die sogenannten Wettern ziemlich gut lief, nur die Bissausbeute war sehr schlecht meinerseits (hab es wohl über den Winter verlernt das Grabenangeln:q)

Nachdem ich diesen hier gefangen hatte, hatte ich noch 3 Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte leider.








...und heute Abend gehts wieder los! :l


----------



## Fredde92 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey,
ich war gestern abend an der weser bei rinteln unterwegs und habe 4 aale und 1 barbe auf tauwurm fangen können ! ...
allerdings sind es relativ kleine aale mit ca. 40-50 cm !! 
Hatte auch echt viele Fehlbisse... die freilaufrolle war total am kreischen und bis man dann wirklich aus seinem stuhl gekommen ist war schon wieder totenstille !! 
kann mir jemand sagen wieso das so ist ? xD 

lg


----------



## omnimc (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Fredde92 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich war gestern abend an der weser bei rinteln unterwegs und habe 4 aale und 1 barbe auf tauwurm fangen können ! ...
> allerdings sind es relativ kleine aale mit ca. 40-50 cm !!
> Hatte auch echt viele Fehlbisse... die freilaufrolle war total am kreischen und bis man dann wirklich aus seinem stuhl gekommen ist war schon wieder totenstille !!
> ...


 
also meine rute steht neben mein stuhl. evtl solltest du mal darüber nachdenken es auch so zu machen. bevor die den haken bis zum after schlucken und du somit untermassige fische nicht schonend ins element zurücksetzen kannst.!!!


----------



## aal02 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

keschert ihr eure Aale oder hebt ihr sie aus dem Wasser?


----------



## Fury87 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich Kescher meine Aale, einen aal ausm wasser heben sollte der vergangenheit angehören! Weil das wirklich nicht waidgerecht ist!


----------



## Matz3 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aal02 schrieb:


> keschert ihr eure Aale oder hebt ihr sie aus dem Wasser?




Das würde mich auch mal interressieren.

Grüsse an Alle, Matze


----------



## omnimc (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aal02 schrieb:


> keschert ihr eure Aale oder hebt ihr sie aus dem Wasser?


 

???? nee hier keschert niemand! weil sonst unsere Kescher dreckig werden und der Schleim drin hängt!

außerdem ist viel schöner wenn das vorfach beim rausheben reisst.(dann hat man einen grund schneller neue zu kaufen)
#d #q


----------



## aal02 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war nur mal eine Frage eines Junganglers. Denn ich habe gehört, dass manche bei hohem Schilf die Aale mit starkem Vorfach rausheben.Wollte nicht für Verärgerung sorgen.


----------



## Backfire (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> ???? nee hier keschert niemand! weil sonst unsere Kescher dreckig werden und der Schleim drin hängt!
> 
> außerdem ist viel schöner wenn das vorfach beim rausheben reisst.(dann hat man einen grund schneller neue zu kaufen)
> #d #q



Naja, wenn das Vorfach beim rausheben reisst, dann solltest du über dein Material nachdenken.
Ich gehe die Sache pragmatisch an. Der Kescher liegt zwischen den Ruten, und wenn ich ihn brauche, ist er gleich zur Hand. Wenn ich ihn nicht brauche, dann hebe ich den Aal raus. Das macht dem Fisch wahrscheinlich weniger Stress, als wenn ich ihn minutenlang aus dem Kescher rausknoten muss.


----------



## Fredde92 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> also meine rute steht neben mein stuhl. evtl solltest du mal darüber nachdenken es auch so zu machen. bevor die den haken bis zum after schlucken und du somit untermassige fische nicht schonend ins element zurücksetzen kannst.!!!



das ist nicht das problem denn die fische beißen so vorsichtig, dass alle aale nur den haken im oberkiefer gehakt haben... es geht mir eher darum dass es einmal halt knallt und dann nix mehr ist ... 
ich bezweifel dass man bei so etwas immer schnell genug sein kann  ...  des weitern musste ich natürlich auch nicht erst durche halbe buhne zu meiner rute rennen... so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht  

lg


----------



## omnimc (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

es mag ansichtssache sein, ich habe mein kescher auch neben der rute liegen.aber den fisch am maul rausziehen? das finde ich eher übel. man versetze sich mal in so eine lage, es wird mit ihm selbst gemacht (früher wurden im wahrsten sinn die ohren lang gezogen).was da nun mehr oder weniger stress macht keine ahnung. waidgerecht ist meiner meinung nach das keschern! ob letzlich dem fisch hilft weiß ich nicht. weil ja der kescher auch die schleimschicht ,möglicher weise beschädigen kann. und glaub mir auch ein teures vorfach kommt an grenzen, wenn der fisch ordentlich schlägt wenn du ihm hochhievst.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ omnimc

da wieder sprichts du dich aber gewaltig!du ziehst den fisch (egal welche art von fisch) auch mit dem haken zu dir,oder nicht!?benutzt du bei jeden plötz jeden barsch etwa auch ein kescher?achso ja du angelst bestimmt nicht auf plötz und co...

wie schon gesagt wurde, finde ich für den AAL (ausgeschlossen er hat kein kg gewicht) wesentlich schneller und stress freier als mit dem kescher nachst rum zu fumeln.


----------



## Backfire (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich verstehe omnimcs Meinung absolut. Bloß, man muss den Aal erstmal auf "Kescherentferung" ranbringen. Dann schlägt der da kurz vorm Ufer rum. Wenn man dann noch in die Knie geht um den Kescher zu greifen, und kurz nachgibt, dann könnte es das gewesen sein. Der Aal sitzt fest, und dann wird es für Fisch und Angler weitaus schlimmer.
Alles unter 70cm wird schnell vom Grund weggebracht und rausgehoben. Ist für Angler und Fisch schonender.

mfg Backi


----------



## Aalfighter (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin!
Wenn ich den Aal entnehme ist mir egal wie da er ja sowieso durch das durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule stirbt...|kopfkrat
Untermaßige versuche ich wenn möglich immer mit einem nassen Lappen im Wasser zu greifen und zu lösen-alte Socken sind dafür optimal. Sobald der Haken nicht vorne hängt schneide ich das Vorfach direkt vorm Maul ab ohne den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu holen. Die Warscheinlichkeit das der Aal so überlebt ist so am höchsten. Versuche im Aquarium haben mir diese Erkentniss gebracht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Aaligator04 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Komme just zurück von der Ems.
1 Biss 1 Aal. 58cm...
Gestern komplett Schneider.
Alles in allem recht ernüchternd find ich.
Habe an den Stellen regelmässig 3-5
gute Aale gefangen.


----------



## Streber (26. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Zum Thema keschern:

Wir keschern die meisten Aale da wir schon einige, die nur vorn gehakt waren verloren haben. Kleinere Aale werden aber auch mal schnell rausgehoben.

Sicherlich stinkt der Kescher dann fürchterlich. Wir haben allerdings einen Kescher bei dem das Netz durch einen Reisverschluß abgemacht werden kann. So können wir ihn dann schnell mal auswaschen.


----------



## hobo89 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war gestern abend bei uns am weiher.
von 21.00-22.30 konnte ich 4 aale überlisten. zwei 55er werden die woche noch geräuchert 
die anderen 2 durften wieder schwimmen


----------



## Meteraal (26. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Tach,

ich habe gestern den gleich den nächsten Ansitz gemacht. 
Gleiche Stelle wie gestern - gefangen habe ich diesmal zwei große Aale. 
Interessant war, dass die Aale extrem spitz gebissen haben. Selbst als ich den Anschlag nach geschlagenen 5 Minuten gestzt hatte, saß der Haken nur ganz vorne im Maul. 
Leider habe ich deswegen auch noch 2-3 gute Bisse verhauen. 

1) 78 cm und 1,86 Pfund

2) 75 cm und 1,5 Pfund (liegend)





Heute Abend geht es natürlich wieder los... ich werde berichten...:m


----------



## börnie (26. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Das macht dem Fisch wahrscheinlich weniger Stress, als wenn ich ihn minutenlang aus dem Kescher rausknoten muss.



verstehe ich nicht ?

- aal ist im kescher und droht sich einzuknoten.
- den kescher kurz ins wasser halten und der aal knotet sich in sekunden selber wieder aus.

außerdem würde ich einen großen und sehr feinmaschigen kescher verwenden (karpfen . zeugs). darin verknotet sich nichts....


pertri an alle fänger !!
ich glaub jetzt muss ich aber mal wirklich los...

was habt ihr denn für wassertemperaturen ?


----------



## `angelfreak04 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich verstehe das nicht #q ! @meteraal wo kommst du denn her?wie sind die wassertemperaturen bei euch?in was für gewässer angelst du und wie tief?

ich konnte mein ersten schleicher letzte woche überlisten,allerdings nicht groß mit 52 cm.dann war ich jetzt die letzten 3 tage auf aal jedoch mit keinen erfolg.zwei mal war ich mit dem boot draußen und bis vor kurzem war ich am kanal bei uns und wieder nichts#d!kennt ihr das wenn nichts beißt ist man doch sehr am zweifeln ob man überhaupt an der richtigen stelle angelt oder ob das wetter schuld ist oder ,oder,oder...Aber wenn sie dann wieder beißen fühlt man sich wieder bestätigt.

:c ich will endlich mein ersten schönen feister! :c


----------



## Meteraal (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Guten Morgen,

erstmal @ angelfreak:

1) Ich komme aus Norddeutschland!

2) Daher das ich zurzeit in sehr kleinen Gräben angel, die wenn überhaupt 4 Meter breit sind und circa 50 cm flach sind, haben wir hier eine Wassertempereratur von 14-15° C.

und nun zu Fangmeldung....

Gestern ging es, wie hier im Thread schon erwähnt, wieder los zum Aalangeln.
Um 20:00 am Angelplatz angekommen und aufgebaut.
Um es kurz zu machen: 
Gegen 22:00 bekam ich einen rasanten Biss auf Tauwurm - mit einmal ging die Pose unter und kam auch nicht mehr hoch. Also komplett anders wie die Abende vorher! Nachdem der Fisch einige Meter abgezogen war, setzte ich den Anschlag - das fühlte sich gut. Nach kurzem Drill kam ein großer Aal hoch. Ab in Kescher und von da aus in den Eimer.
Und der Aal sehr gut aus - ich dachte so an eine Ende 70, wie ich sie schon Tage vorher gefangen hatte.
Erst zu Hause realisierte ich die größe des Fisches. Also messen und Japp, neuer Personal Best: 

87 cm bei 2,22 Pfund :l


----------



## marcus7 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Meteraal:

Petri:m Sauber wie du die Aale ziehst, weiter so


----------



## jungangler 93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Fredde92 schrieb:


> das ist nicht das problem denn die fische beißen so vorsichtig, dass alle aale nur den haken im oberkiefer gehakt haben... es geht mir eher darum dass es einmal halt knallt und dann nix mehr ist ...
> ich bezweifel dass man bei so etwas immer schnell genug sein kann  ... des weitern musste ich natürlich auch nicht erst durche halbe buhne zu meiner rute rennen... so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht
> 
> lg


 
wenn es einmal richtig knallt und dann nicht mehr, sind es bei mir fledermäuse. schau mal ob du welche siehst. kann ziemlich nerven wenns dauernd so ist


----------



## teddy- (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> wenn es einmal richtig knallt und dann nicht mehr, sind es bei mir fledermäuse. schau mal ob du welche siehst. kann ziemlich nerven wenns dauernd so ist




das sind nicht die fledermäuse das sind die krabben die attackieren manchmal den köder so wenn sie ihn nicht gleich abbekommen 

gruß stephan


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ meteraal

man hast du es gut....und die gräben sind sicherlich mit seen,kanälen und flüssen verbunden,nicht wahr?hast du denn zufällig irgend ein graben aus gesucht,oder wusstest du vorher das der graben verbunden ist?

nun ja ich war heute nachmittag eigendlich auf karpfen aus.konnte auch ein kurz an der angel halten doch leider war die flucht gleich richtung schilf so das der ahken leider ab gerissen ist.gesehen habe ich das kleine wasserschweinchen noch war ein schöner spiegler von etwa 4 kg.

aus langerweile habe ich dann eine rute auf grund mit nen halben tauwurm raus geschmissen.nach einer halben stunde wollte ich stück für stück das grundblei etwas vor ziehen um eventuell den aal den köder direkt vors maul zu ziehen.plötzlich merkte ich einen wiederstand und siehe da es war ein (wieder 52 cm#t) aal.aber egal das ist erst mein dritter aal den ich bei sonnenschein gefangen habe.

es ist zwar kein großer fang aber wenn man bedenkt das ich den aal am tag gefangen habe und da zu noch zwei schöne schleien von 1kg-1,2kg,mehrere brassen (klodeckel) von jeweils bis zu 1,3 kg und etliche rotfedern....:m


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so zum beweis hier....:g



das war die kleinere schleie von 1kg,die plötze habe ich mir eingefroren für hecht und zander...


die hatte 1,2kg 



achso noch was ich habe in ein forum was von würmer im aal gelesen.habe beim ausnehmen daran gedacht und siehe da ich habe auch sone kleine schwarzen würmer gefunden die so eingerollt waren.


----------



## mathei (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hey. weiss jemand, wo der aal jetzt im frühjahr im schweriner zu fangen ist. eher noch im tiefen oder im flachen.


----------



## e.shikari (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> achso noch was ich habe in ein forum was von würmer im aal gelesen.habe beim ausnehmen daran gedacht und siehe da ich habe auch sone kleine schwarzen würmer gefunden die so eingerollt waren.



findest du den artikel oder kannst selbst sagen, was es damit aufsich hat? ist das ein parasit oder was? einfach so aus dem nichts klingt das nämlich ziemlich komisch #c


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

sorry aber ich finde den artikel micht mehr #c?es soll für den menschen nicht gefährlich sein mehr weiß ich auch nicht.

aber hier hab mal gegooglet....

Seit Anfang der achtziger Jahre hat zudem ein Parasit, der sog.​_Schwimmblasenwurm​_​(auch Drachenwurm, lat. Anguillicola crassus) den Weg aus
Asien in unsere Gewässer gefunden und infiziert einen Großteil der Aale, die ihr Ziel
trotz aller Widrigkeiten erreicht haben. Er setzt sich in der Schwimmblase fest und​
zehrt dort vom Blut seines Wirtes.


----------



## e.shikari (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich finde den artikel micht mehr #c?es soll für den menschen nicht gefährlich sein mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> aber hier hab mal gegooglet....
> 
> ...



na dann prost-mahlzeit #t


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hier habe ich ein forum gefunden....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107630


----------



## e.shikari (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> hier habe ich ein forum gefunden....
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107630



ja ich war grad noch in eingener recherche unterwegs und bin dann schnell über wiki gestolpert:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwimmblasenwurm

echt schade und eklig+erschreckend. nahezu 100% der nicht in natürlichen gewässern lebenden aale sind infiziert.
hab dennoch noch nichts konkretes bis auf vermutungen in sachen schädlich für den menschen gefunden.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja genau so sahen die dinger aus #t.....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin zusammen,
Petri an alle Fänger! Sind echt geile Fische dabei!
Bei uns in Aachen ist es heute durch den Regen erheblich abgekühlt, zumindest die Luft (heute 10°C). Unser Vereinssee hatte die letzten Tage um die 18°C, aber auch der wird sich nun abgekühlt haben.
Meint ihr, dieser schnelle Temperaturwechsel wirkt sich auf das Bei?verhalten der Aale aus? Wenn ja, positiv oder negativ?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## H.Christians (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Abkühlung schlägt den Burschen gewaltig auf den Magen.

Soll bei uns in den nächsten Tagen nachts wieder bis auf 1 Grad runter gehen, ich vermute das wird alles andere als gut sein.

Bin grade wieder vom Angeln zurück, konnte 4 Aale erwischen.


----------



## FrankMa (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo ,

hab gestern meine ersten zwei Aale im Jahr 2011 erwischt .
Bei uns in Bayern hat es auch schon abgekühlt 5-8 Grad in der Nacht .
Hatte trotzdem mehrere Bisse , aber noch sehr Vorsichtig die Schleicher .

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Veit (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Konnte gestern abend bei einem Kurzansitz an der Saale diesen 68er Aal auf Tauwurm verhaften:


----------



## e.shikari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

H.Christians, FrankMa und Veit, könnt ihr was zu den schwimmblasenwürmern sagen? vorausgesetzt ihr habt sie verwertet, aber sollte bei aal ja eh der fall sein.


----------



## H.Christians (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Haben wir hier Gott sei Dank keine Probleme mit. 

Meine gefangenen Aale waren alle "clean" :m


----------



## serge7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Haben wir hier Gott sei Dank keine Probleme mit.
> 
> Meine gefangenen Aale waren alle "clean" :m



Meine Aale waren auch alle i.O.

Mir fällt sogar auf, daß ich schon sehr lange keine kranken Fische mehr gefangen habe. In den 90er Jahren war auch der "Blumenkohl" bei den Aalen weit verbreitet. Schon ganz lange (ca. 10 Jahre) keinen mehr gehabt. Der Schwimmblasenwurm ist mir auch bekannt, auch den hatte ich bisher in 25 Jahren erst ein oder zweimal.

In meiner Jugend habe ich mal in einem Hotel als Ferienjob Aale geschlachtet. Die kamen von einer Zuchtfarm und da waren ca. 50 % der Aale vom Schwimmblasenwurm befallen! Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt seinerzeit...


----------



## bobbl (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich komme auch grad vom Aale ärgern.
Es gabs leider nur zwei Aale, einmal ca 25 cm und einen 50er.
Beide schwimmen wieder. Der kleine im LDM-Kanal, der große in Räucherlake


----------



## Veit (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



e.shikari schrieb:


> H.Christians, FrankMa und Veit, könnt ihr was zu den schwimmblasenwürmern sagen? vorausgesetzt ihr habt sie verwertet, aber sollte bei aal ja eh der fall sein.



Nein, hab nix gefunden.


----------



## FrankMa (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Meine Aale waren ok .


----------



## omnimc (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Kann man die Aale trotzdem essen? wenn sie den wurm haben?


----------



## marcus7 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ja, kann man.
Zumindest lebe ich noch.
Es ist ja im Prinzip "nur" ein Parasit.


----------



## bobbl (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich hatte auch zweimal Aale mit Schwimmblasenwürmern, die wirkten topfit und geschmeckt haben sie auch normal.
Die 4 Aale, die ich dieses Jahr gefangen und mitgenommen hab, hatten jedoch keine.


----------



## omnimc (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

??? genau deswegen. denke aber gut gegarrt sollte es hinhauen.
nur beim räuchern bin ich mir da nicht sicher.


----------



## Meteraal (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Tach, 

@angelfreak04

Ja, die Gräben, die ich zur Zeit befische sind alle mit der Elbe verbunden. Die Aale wissen auch, dass das Leben zuerst in den flachen Gräben erweckt und ziehen dort hinein, um dort sich vollzufressen.:m

Allen ein dickes Petrie Heil auf der Jagd nach den Schleichern. Ich für meinen Teil werde eventuell heute noch Abend los, spätestens aber morgen!:q

Gruß Meteraal


----------



## Bassey (30. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Leider ohne Bilder:

55er Aal auf Tauwurm am Grund (war ja auch für Aal gedacht)

1,5kg Aal (Schätze ihn auf 85) auf leichte Wallermontage mit 2/0er Haken & Tauwurmbündel... Gieriges Vieh ^^


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sodele ... bin grad zurück von einer der geilsten Aalnächte ... und dem obligatorischen Ausnehmen, Anstoßen und Begießen danach.

Nun mal ganz kurz- ich bin in den ersten 45min (haben um 21:30 angefangen) nichtmal dazu gekommen mein Bier auf zu machen ... sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt =) Erste Rute rein, zweite fertigmachen -Biss- Versorgen, zweite Rute rein -Biss- Versorgen ... usw.
Alles unter 60cm ist wieder rein geflogen.
Mitgenommen habe ich 5 Aale zwischen 65 und 87cm, es hätten aber locker mehr sein können.
Das Erstaunliche war, das die Biester sich von nichts haben abschrecken lassen. Wir haben bei jedem Fisch ins Wasser geleuchtet zum Keschern (Haben soz. im Holz geangelt), viel im Wasser rumhantiert, haben geraucht, sind recht laut gewesen ... die Aale hats nicht gestört. Bei der Feederrute von meinem Kumpel sind die Fische richtig in die Bremse gegangen beim Biss.
Wir haben auch nur so 1-3m vom Ufer entfernt geangelt.
Einfach nur ein schöner Abend!
Und dabei sind wir zum ersten mal an diesem Platz gewesen, und auch nur, weil unser eigentlicher "Stammplatz" besetzt war. Man sollte halt öftern Neues probieren!

Und nu geh ich mir ne ordentliche Dosis Schlaf holen!
Prost!
#h


----------



## Bassey (30. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das Erstaunliche war, das die Biester sich von nichts haben abschrecken lassen. Wir haben bei jedem Fisch ins Wasser geleuchtet zum Keschern (Haben soz. im Holz geangelt), viel im Wasser rumhantiert, haben geraucht, sind recht laut gewesen ... die Aale hats nicht gestört.
> #h



Bei uns waren auch mehrere richtig laute Angler am Wasser.
Zudem biss wie gesagt der dicke Aal auf einen 2/0er Haken mit Wurmbündel... soviel zu vorsichtigen Aalen |bigeyes


----------



## Dynator (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nachtangeln in den Mai , brachte diesen Schlängler hier. 

Zwar kein Riese mit 53cm. , jedoch ist es mein erster im diesen Jahr. So langsam kommt auch mein Angelgewässer auf Schleichertemp...

Köder war der Tauwurm.. 
Biss war um 0:45 Uhr...


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> war ich jetzt die letzten 3 tage auf aal jedoch mit keinen erfolg.zwei mal war ich mit dem boot draußen und bis vor kurzem war ich am kanal bei uns und wieder nichts#d!kennt ihr das wenn nichts beißt ist man doch sehr am zweifeln ob man überhaupt an der richtigen stelle angelt oder ob das wetter schuld ist oder ,oder,oder...Aber wenn sie dann wieder beißen fühlt man sich wieder bestätigt.
> 
> :c ich will endlich mein ersten schönen feister! :c


 
das ist angeln... das geht nicht nur dir so


----------



## `angelfreak04 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja, es würde sonst ja auch kein spaß mehr machen wenn man jedes mal die dicken fische fangen würde :q....


----------



## Laurin13 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Vor ein paar tagen bei meim kumpel auf wurm
ca 50cm 
Releast


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Vermelde 118cm Aalgranate heute nacht. Bilder kommen noch in Augsburg Fangthread im PLZ 8.


----------



## hobo89 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

gestern abend von 21.00 -23.00 haben 3 kleine aale um die 50cm gebissen.
sie durften alle wieder schwimmen


----------



## Endmin (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hab mein Glück dieses Jahr schon 3 mal mit Tauwurm versucht und nur Schneidersitzungen gehabt... Fischt ihr im tiefen oder flachen Wasser?

gruß


----------



## hobo89 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Endmin schrieb:


> Hab mein Glück dieses Jahr schon 3 mal mit Tauwurm versucht und nur Schneidersitzungen gehabt... Fischt ihr im tiefen oder flachen Wasser?
> 
> gruß



hab bis jetz alle aale dieses jahr im flachen gefangen, nicht viel tiefer als 1meter.
und am besten so nah wie möglich am ufer und wenn dann noch versteckmöglichkeiten dort sind wie zb. wurzeln,bäume,büsche usw.,dann hast du vielleicht glück


----------



## omnimc (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Endmin schrieb:


> Hab mein Glück dieses Jahr schon 3 mal mit Tauwurm versucht und nur Schneidersitzungen gehabt... Fischt ihr im tiefen oder flachen Wasser?
> 
> gruß


 
sowohl als auch eine rute ca 2-3 meter die andere ca 8-15 meter je nach wetter. ich angel fast nur auf grund.
mein angelwasser für aal ist der main.


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wer mal ne richtig heftige Aalgranate sehen will, soll doch mal hier vorbei schauen, es lohnt sich.


----------



## bardy (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

75 cm 900gramm aus der weser vor einigen tagen gefangen. leider kein bild vorhanden, gruß


----------



## Dynator (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin , konnte diese Nacht einen 60er verhaften , Köder war ein Tauwurm. Geangelt habe ich , mit der Grundmontage.

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## annas88p (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Am Samstag konnte ich 6 Aale fangen. 5 Schnürsenkel auf Tauwurm die alle wieder schwimmen. Und ein 56er Breitkopf auf Köfi. 
Aber leider ohne Bilder.


----------



## siloaffe (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey#h 


Alle maaßigen Aale die ich dieses Jahr gefangen hab (2 Stück in Worten Zwei:c) haben auf Maden gebissen |kopfkrat 

Es lagen immer 1X Maden und 1X Tauwurm auf 5 Quadratmeter. 

Wat dat wieder soll weis ich auch net #c auf Maden hab ich sonnst eigentlich nie nen Aal gefangen!!!!! 

Aber Hauptsache Fisch:vik:

LG Markus


----------



## Endmin (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey#h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Mai Ausgabe von Fisch und Fang erklärt Matze Koch, dass Aale ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, genau dann, wenn die Weißfische anfangen zu laichen hauptsächlich nur noch kleine Köder zu sich nehmen, da die Aale jede Menge Laich zum fressen finden. Er hat ein Vergleich Tauwurm gegen Madenbündel gemacht und nur die Maden haben gefangen. Kannst ja mal lesen, war recht interessant  

War gestern auch unterwegs, als sich die Pose eine Weile hin und her bewegte kam sie irgendwann wieder zum Stillstand, als ich die Pose dann nach längerer Zeit rausholte war ziemlich viel Schleim um de Wurm. Das zeigt schonmal, dass die Aale da sind, nur nicht beißen. Werds heut nochmal mit nem Waggler probieren, ist Sensibler. eine Rute Wurm, die andere Maden.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Siloaffe - waren die Maden irgendwie gepimpt ? 
( Farbe, Geruch )
Oder pur aus der Dose ?

War von Samstag auf Sonntag Grundmontage mit Tauwurm - es  haben nur die Miniwaller gebissen ( im Flachwasser ), Aal leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Tradnats (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin,
bin gerade wieder gekommen.
Tote Hose, es war viel zu hell vom Mond und das mögen die Aale bei uns überhaupt nicht.
Ein paar dicke Forellen sind gesprungen und Karpfen waren während der Dämmerung an der Oberfläche.
Konnte sogar ca. um 11Uhr noch etas Kurioses mit erleben.
Ich wurde Augenzeuge aber eher Ohrenzeuge davon, wie eine Ente von einem Hecht gejagd worden ist.
Ich konnte es erst nicht glauben, anfangs schwamm die nur normal rum auf einmal hört man nur  noch ein riesiges Viech aus dem Wasser springen.
Die Ente schreckt sich konnte aber nicht richtig wegfliegen und der Hecht ist immer un immer wieder nach ihr gesprungen bestimmt 5 mal.

Petri den Fängern


lG


----------



## `angelfreak04 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hey leute nach langer zeit habe ich eine kleine fangmeldung...

ein 52 cm spitzkopfaal gefangen auf tauwurm um ca.22 uhr mehr ging leider nicht....bild gibts auf mein profil...


----------



## excabe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wir waren gestern den 4. Tag bis 1.00 Uhr an einem See in Grünheide (Berlin). Verschiedene Köfis und Tauwurm. Außer einem 4kg Zander keine einzige Schlange, noch nicht einmal ein Schlängeleinchenchen. Obwohl die Brassen im Schilf geleicht haben, insgesamt 14 Schneiderpartien. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder sollte man es im Fließgewässer versuchen?
Gruß Bernd


----------



## thomas1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

3 stück  aus der werra #h#h


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> @Siloaffe - waren die Maden irgendwie gepimpt ?
> ( Farbe, Geruch )
> Oder pur aus der Dose ?



Hey Angelgreenhorn#h

Ne einfache popelige Maden 5-6 Stück am 12er Haken#c 

LG Markus


----------



## zanderzone (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Außer einem Zander von 4 KG!!

Die Probleme möchte ich haben


----------



## Skyant (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



excabe schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern den 4. Tag bis 1.00 Uhr an einem See in Grünheide (Berlin). Verschiedene Köfis und Tauwurm. Außer einem 4kg Zander keine einzige Schlange, noch nicht einmal ein Schlängeleinchenchen. Obwohl die Brassen im Schilf geleicht haben, insgesamt 14 Schneiderpartien. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder sollte man es im Fließgewässer versuchen?
> Gruß Bernd



Bei uns im Vereinsteich ist derzeit auch noch Flaute, war schon 3 Nächte ohne jeglichen Aalbiss draussen. 
Im Fließgewässer hab ich es am letzten Freitag mal probiert und ich konnte 23:30 nen 59er verhaften (am Rand von nem Seerosenteppich im Kehrwasser). Von daher versuch es ruhig mal im Fließgewässer.

Du könntest auch noch mal probieren die Schlängler mit Maden zu fangen .  (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3323875&postcount=177), 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle. :m

Ich war mit ein Kumpel los... wir haben leider nichts gefangen #q
Bei mir war die ganze Zeit nichts dann geh ich kurz zum Kumpel rüber achte dabei nicht auf meine Angel und dann passiert es.
Ich komm wieder Pose war weg... Ich zieh an und naja dann alles abgerissen Karpfen wahrscheinlich #q


----------



## Aalfighter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin

Scheint ja fast so als wenn es in diesem Jahr nur schleppend vorrangeht. Letztes Jahr ging nach der langen Winterpause gleich die Post ab.
Bei mir sind die Aale trotz toller Witterrung immer noch sehr launisch...
Mal sehen was heute so läuft...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Matz3 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Zander von 4kg...Ihr seid echt gestraft..


----------



## mathei (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

bei uns im schweriner see geht noch nix. habe auch noch nichts gehört. habe mit gerade mit meinem onkel telefoniert.( Plauer See ) er konnte am letzten we 2 stk. von 60 cm landen. im flachen. scheint das es jetzt auch bei uns in den grösseren seen los geht.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey Angelgreenhorn#h
> 
> Ne einfache popelige Maden 5-6 Stück am 12er Haken#c
> 
> LG Markus




Danke für die Info - wollte eh Maden für Köfis holen und werd dann am Wochenende mal eine Rute mit Maden bei der Nachtangelei auslegen - Versuch macht klug #h


----------



## `angelfreak04 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

heute ging bei mir auch nichts.der halbmond war sehr hell und aktion von fischen konnte ich auch nicht beobachten/hören.gestern habe ich noch sehr viele fische nachst an der oberfläche hören können(sogar einen meter neben meinen boot sind fische gesprungen).dazu kommt noch das jetzt sehr viele pollen auf der wasseroberfläche schwimmen,was die fresslust sicherlich einschränkt.morgen versuche ich es mal im kanal bei uns...


----------



## hobo89 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich war vorhin von 21.00 bis 22.30 am weiher.
ein 62er breitkopf und ein 58er spitzkopf konnten meinem mistwurmbündel nicht widerstehen


----------



## derFörster (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich habe es heute auch endlich geschafft den ersten aal ansitz zu starten... 
saß von 21 bis 23:30 uhr an der elde und konnte einen ca. 55 - 60 cm schleicher auf mistwurm landen, dieser war aber ziemlich mager habe ihn wieder schwimmen lassen... 

das war auch der einzige biss heut abend so das ich frühzeitig den heimweg antrat...


----------



## thomas1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

1 breitkopf aus der unstrut  ca 75 cm#h#h#c#c


----------



## Aalfighter (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin 
gestern ging mal wieder gar nichts... Bin gegen 0 Uhr nach hause. Am Morgen kam dann ein Gewitter müssten also eigentlich gute Bedingungen gewesen sein;+
Werde beim nächsten mal neue Gewässer anfahren....


----------



## Meteraal (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nabend,

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich habe seit den Ferien keinen Aal mehr gefangen. Einige Bisse noch an unseren kleinen Gräben leider verhauen und letztes Wochenende noch an einem kleinem See ne Schneidernacht hingelegt... weder auf Köfi noch Wurm etwas...
Morgen werde ich zu genau diesem See wieder aufbrechen - mindestens eine, eher zwei Nächte lang, also bis Sonntag...
Ich werde berichten was lief...


Meteraal


----------



## hobo89 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

heute abend hat leider nur ein kleiner "schnürsenkel" gebissen.
schätze mal das liegt am mond,der war ziehmlich hell...
die nacht vorher war ich an nem graben nahe der saale u hatte nen bombenbiss,der sich aber dann sofort in nem hänger festgesetzt hat;+


----------



## Dynator (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich bin auch als Schneider nach Hause gekommen , jedoch fand eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang an einer bewehrten Stelle , ein für mich ungewöhnliches Rauben statt.

Die kleinen Fische Spritzten in kleinen Scharen an mehreren Stellen fast gleichzeitig aus dem See , von Räubern wie Barsch oder Hecht nichts zu Hören oder zu sehen. Und doch sah es nach eindeutigen Beutezug aus , die es auf kleine Fische abgesehen haben. Dann kam ein Rotauge schwehr angeschlagen auf mein Boot zugeschwommen und dann bekamm ich auch den Räuber vor meine Augen , ein Aal er schnappte noch ein zwei mal zu und das Rotauge (10-12cm) schaute ihm zur hälfte noch aus dem Maul als er in der Tiefe des See´s abtauchte. Das ganze hatte dann nach 20min. ein Ende. 

Nun stand ich da, nur mit Taui´s auf denen ich den ganzen Abend keinen einzigen Zupfer hatte. Um 24:00 Uhr habe ich dann das Aalangeln abgebrochen...SCHNEIDERrr. Jedoch konnte ich einen Aal beim Rauben zusehen ,das hatte ich zuvor noch nie gesehen.#6

Heute Abend werde ich wenn alles klappt, einen erneuten Versuch starten diesmal mit Tauwurm und Köfi`s. Mal sehen ob sich was machen lässt.

Gruß Ronny...


----------



## Kotzi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Komme gerade vom Rhein zurück, wirklich richtig hell der Mond und zudem noch der ziemlich niedrige Wasserstand.
Trotzdem habe ich meinen ersten Aal dieses Jahr gefangen auch wenn es nur n klener war (35 cm), der hatte es auch ganz schön eilig wieder wegzupaddeln.
Dann noch n Biss vergeigt der aber vor meinem Anschlag schon den Wurm vom 
Haken gelutscht hatte.
Fühlte sich aber als ich die Schnur in die Hand genommen habe ziemlich nach Aal an.

Dafür das ich letztes Jahr gewiss 5 mal auf Aal angesessen habe, unter den besten Bedingungen überhaupt, und noch nicht mal einen Biss hatte bin ich hoch zufrieden und mega happy.


----------



## lsski (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wer zur Leichzeit Aal angeln geht sollte sich über seinen Köder und die Stelle Gedanken machen 

LG Jeff


----------



## Kotzi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Egal wann man angeln geht sollte man die Stelle nach den aktuellen Begebenheiten aussuchen. Die Maden wurden ignoriert, die Würmer hingegen dankbar genommen, ich denke im Rhein ist das nochmal was anderes als in Gewässern mit ungleich höherem Friedfischaufkommen.
Zudem habe ich einfach keine Lust mit kleinen Haken und Maden am Rhein zu fischen,
mein Vater angelt sich zwar tapfer durch die Grundeln durch, aber mir fehlt dazu der Nerv.


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Grad wieder eingetrudelt ... nüchternes Ergebnis von 5 Stunden sind zwei kleine Schlängler um die 55cm, die Morgen aufm Grill landen werden. 
Da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft, besonders weil das Wasser so "voller Leben" war, als wir eintrafen. Überall raubende Fische, Rotfeder- und Barschschwärme an der Oberfläche... Aber nach Sonnenuntergang tote Hose.
Trotzdem ein netter Abend! =)


----------



## Seefi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so, war die letzten 6 tage jeweils von ca. 20 - 0:30 Uhr zum Aalangeln. Leider nur 2 Stück (1 Schnürsenkel, 1x 58 cm) beide auf Wurm. Nun habe ich eine Frage. Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrung beim Grundangeln. Wenn ich im Freiwasser angeln möchte mit Köderfisch auf Pose wie montiere ich den Köderfisch am besten am Haken und in welcher Position? Momentan brodelt das Wasser mit Kleinfisch und wollte daher mal diese Variante versuchen. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. #h


----------



## omnimc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wo angelt ihr? bei meinen gewässer habe ich bisher nix brodeln gesehen.
nur einen Hecht denn hole ich mir die tage aber.
ich angel am main und rhein.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

am besten (so mache ich das) ziehst du den köfi mit einer ködernadel so auf das der haken vorne am maul raus guckt.


----------



## Seefi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> am besten (so mache ich das) ziehst du den köfi mit einer ködernadel so auf das der haken vorne am maul raus guckt.


 
ok also genau so wie ich das beim grundangeln bisher getan habe, ok das werde ich dann mal probieren, danke


@omnimc

so wie dynator das schon beschrieben hatte, war die letzten tage sowohl an der warnow als auch an meinem stammgewässer (ca 10 ha kleiner see) und die kleinfische sind in scharen aktiv an der oberfläche und springen einen förmlich an, und keine spur von hecht oder barsch.


----------



## Dynator (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So gesagt getan habe ich eine mit Köfi auf Grund ausgelegt , Tauwurm wie letztes mal auch blieb unberührt. Als mich die Müdigkeit auf meinen Boot einholte , wollte ich nur eine kleine Augenpflege machen.........und dann , ? ******* eingepennt. Mein erster Blick auf meiner Grundmontage , Tatsache Kronkorken (Bissanzeiger) abgefallen und reichlich Schnur war auch von dannen. Beim anhauen merkte ich ,der hat sich fest gemacht beim einholen habe ich schon bemerkt der ist ab. Der Köderfisch hing zur hälfte noch am Haken schön matschig und angedaut und Aalschleim klepte auch noch am Vorfach. Tja meine eigene Doofheit was penne ich auch ein und dann noch so lange...ich will damit nur sagen, das zur Zeit bei mir am See , der Köfi als Köder zur Zeit sehr fängig ist besser noch als Tauis.

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## SebastianSottek (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin Moin, ich möchte bald das erste mal in der Elbe auf Aal angeln. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben wo man sich gut hinstellen kann?
Wieviel Gramm sollte das Blei haben?

Komme aus dem Kreis stormarn und möchte direkt bei/in Hamburg angeln.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## DerJonsen (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Servus Schlangenjägerkollegen,

haben dieses Jahr auch schon einige Schlangen erwischt, bis zu 80cm, die erste sogar schon Anfang März... Allerdings habe ich den ersten mitgenommenen zubereitet und der Geruch und die Konsistenz waren einwandfrei. Die ersten paar mal Kauen war noch alles im Lot, dann pltzöich dieser "unwiderstehliche" Moddergeschmack, der hat dann so geschmeckt wie das abgestorbene Kraut im Tümpel riecht und dieser Geschmack war so penetrant, dass man ihn kaum mehr aus dem Rachen bekam...#c

Ich will die Aale eigtl auch nicht mitnehmen und Wässern, kennt jemand von euch das Phänomn? hab ich da einen einzelnen Stinker erwischt oder ist das Gewässer quasi "verseucht"? Der Tümpel hat vergangene Saison genauso gerochen aber die Aale waren ALLE einwandfrei...#c

einen hab ich noch in der Gefriertruhe, der wird dann demnächst mal testweise einfach gekocht und probiert nur so ganz trau ich mich nicht ran:q:q


----------



## Dynator (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Morgen , so Heute Nacht habe ich als Köder Rogen verwendet und bin auch nicht eingepennt. Zwei Schlängler haben Köder einwandfrei genommen , keine Riesen (58cm) aber Rogen scheint zur Zeit fängig zu sein.  

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

Wie ich so lese werden ja in letzterzeit doch schon die ein oder aneren Aale erbeutet...

 - Petri erstmal an alle Fänger !

Ich war jetzt auch schon 5 mal Abends los , leider noch ohne Erfolg . Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen , das wir bei uns noch nirgendswo Nachtangeln dürfen . An meinem Hausgewässer darf ich bis Ende Mai sogar nur bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang fischen .#t

Kennt noch jemand sone Regelung aus eigener Erfahrung ?:m

Will mal sehn was die nächsten Wochen so geht ...

bis dahin viel Erfolg 
|wavey:


----------



## karpspezi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Dynator schrieb:


> Morgen , so Heute Nacht habe ich als Köder Rogen verwendet und bin auch nicht eingepennt. Zwei Schlängler haben Köder einwandfrei genommen , keine Riesen (58cm) aber Rogen scheint zur Zeit fängig zu sein.
> 
> Gruß Ronny..



Petri,wie rogen ?wie bekommt man den denn an den haken und woher bekommst du den rogen ?angel auch sehr viel auf aal ,aber mit rogen angeln sind für mich böhmische dörfer.Petri #:


----------



## Niclas S. (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ist hier jemand im Kölner Raum am Rhein auf Aal unterwegs?

Würde gerne mal wieder einen Abend damit zubringen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,wie rogen ?wie bekommt man den denn an den haken und woher bekommst du den rogen ?angel auch sehr viel auf aal ,aber mit rogen angeln sind für mich böhmische dörfer.Petri #:


 
also ich kenne eine methode wie man den rogen besser am haken befästigen kann.man nehme rogen den man in zucker einlegt, über nacht (im kühlschrank).einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Allrounder82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin diese Woche Mittwoch und einmal am Wochenende an der Weser bei Minden/Vlotho auf Aal unterwegs...hab mir vorgenommen..eine auf Wurm und eine Maden auszulegen.

Mal schauen wie es wird und ob es schon beißt.

Ich berichte dann..

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Dynator (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin  Freunde der Nacht , 

diese Nacht konnte ich mit der Grundmontage diesen fetten Breitkopf hier mit 75 cm verhaften.

Das jedoch nicht so einfach war, weil er sich übelst im Kraut festgemacht hatte.

Dank Stahlvorfach konnte ich ihn aber landen. 

Köder war ein Rotauge.



Gruß Ronny..


----------



## e30Birdy (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habe mein ersten Aal erwischt. Zwar kein breitkopf aber immerhin 65cm lang. War eigentlich mit kumpels auf Weissfisch aus und auf ein schlag bekamm ich ein biss, Kampfstark war der bursche, gefangen habe ich ihm um 17:30 auf Mais/Maden kombi. Habe erst mein schein gemacht und war total begeistert als ich ihm fing.


----------



## siloaffe (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey e30Birdy#h 

Fettes Petri Heil zu deinem ersten Aal #6 

LG Markus


----------



## DerJonsen (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Habe mein ersten Aal erwischt. Zwar kein breitkopf aber immerhin 65cm lang. War eigentlich mit kumpels auf Weissfisch aus und auf ein schlag bekamm ich ein biss, Kampfstark war der bursche, gefangen habe ich ihm um 17:30 auf Mais/Maden kombi. Habe erst mein schein gemacht und war total begeistert als ich ihm fing.



Petri #h

klingt nach einem Sonntagsaal :q am Tag und auf Mais/Made, soll aber nicht deine Freude über den Fang mindern, im Gegenteil, der erste Aal war ein gleich ein besonderer...


----------



## Skyant (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Da bei uns im Vereinsteich die Aale noch nicht so recht auf Tauwurm wollen, hab ich gestern mal die hier irgendwo erwähnte Köderkombi "Lachsei,Made,Lachsei,Made,Made" ausprobiert.
In einer Stunde 2 Babyaale, die nach einer Belehrung das nächste Mal etwas vorsichtiger zu sein, wieder schwimmen durften. Auf Wurm ging nichts.

Werde diese Kombi morgen dann mal in nem Gewässer mit altem Aalbestand ausprobieren, vielleicht stehen die Dicken ja auch drauf.

Petri an e30Birdy zum ersten Aal!


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern Nacht - Rhein bei Köln - der erste Schleicher, der dieses Jahr "mit mußte" - schöner Aal - ca. 65 cm - Köder war der gute alte Tauwurm!

Ernie


----------



## Meteraal (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, 
Petrie allen Fängern, besonders an Dynator. 75 cm ist ein wirklich schöner Aal...

Ich müsste eigentlich auch mal wieder los am Wochenende, mal schauen ob ich es zeitlich schaffe...

Meteraal


----------



## mk4y (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also ich war jetzt desöfteren an der Weser und Hemelinger See hier in Bremen. Konnte bis jetzt nur einen Schleicher erwischen, war ein 45cm lecker schmecker. Also ich hab außer diesen einen nix mehr erwischen können. Als Köder verwende ich Bienenmade, Rot- und Tauwurm. Hakengröße 6... Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn in der Weser an Aal nix mehr geht ... Hab die Stellen mal markiert, Karte gibs unten... Freue mich über Antworten


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wenn ich dort ansässig wäre,würde ich es in diesen angrenzenen 
Teichen versuchen.....
Oder darf man dort nicht angeln ?


----------



## mk4y (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich werd nochmal die oberste Position nehmen, aber nen stück weiter... Auf Pose in die Einmündung und eine auf Grund weiter raus...


----------



## mathei (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hey, mal ne frage. wie töte ich am besten den aal. 1. ihn vernünftig zu greifen. wach es sinn ihn in einem eimer mit sand zu legen ? 2. das töten. habe mir einen aaltöter gekauft. taugt das was ?


----------



## siloaffe (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> hey, mal ne frage. wie töte ich am besten den aal. 1. ihn vernünftig zu greifen. wach es sinn ihn in einem eimer mit sand zu legen ? 2. das töten. habe mir einen aaltöter gekauft. taugt das was ?




Hey #h 
im Algemeinen sind die Aaltoter nicht schlecht 

Aber ich lass mittlerweile die finger davon!!!! 

Hab mir Beim Eichhörnchenbaumarkt nen Extra großen SEITENSCHNEIDER fur nen 5er geholt... 

Das funzt echt super!!! 

LG MArkus


----------



## DerJonsen (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> hey, mal ne frage. wie töte ich am besten den aal. 1. ihn vernünftig zu greifen. wach es sinn ihn in einem eimer mit sand zu legen ? 2. das töten. habe mir einen aaltöter gekauft. taugt das was ?



Aaltöter funktionieren, du musst nur aufpassen wenns größere Aale sind, dass die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt wird und du nicht nur im Muskelfleisch rumstocherst


----------



## Aaligator04 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011isse*

Just zurück von der Ems.
War recht ernüchternd...
Habe nur einen von ca. 65cm und einen Winzling erwischt.


----------



## Dynator (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin , diese Nacht mal wieder sauber abgeschneidert. Es wäre ja auch wie ein Traum wird war , wenn die Aale bei jeden Nachtansitz beißen. Oder?|supergri

@ Meteraal .. Vielen Dank , ja über diesen Fang habe ich       mich sehr gefreut , der stand auch gut im Futter (898 gr.). Leider werden solche Exemplare in unserem See nur selten   gefangen.

@ Aaligator04..Petri zu Deinem Fang , 65 ist doch eine gute
    Größe.



 Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Aalfighter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin

@ mk4y
Scheint ja so als ob du im SFV Bremen bist oder zumindest eine Erlaubniss für die Pacht 4 hast oder? Wenn ja hast du auf jeden Fall gute Aalgewässer zur Verfügung, entlang der Weser sind überall schöne Teiche auch die Ochtum ist gut (ist aber voll mit Wollis) ich würde da mal einen Versuch wagen! In der Weser wird algemein noch wenig Aal gefangen-dauert aber glaube ich nicht mehr lange...

Guck sonst mal bei Plz2 - Angeln in Bremen und näherer Umgebung vorbei dort wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## top44 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hab auch mal wieder den Schleichern mit einem Sportsfreund nachgestellt. Konnte auch an 2 tagen 3 Aale landen. Gebissen haben alle auf den guten alten Tauwurm kurz über Grund.
Die Aale hatten 74,59 und 57cm. So kann die Saison weitergehen... |evil:

Hier mal noch die Bilder:


http://img850.*ih.us/img850/7150/aal74cm.jpg


http://img708.*ih.us/img708/8844/holgeraal.jpg


http://img32.*ih.us/img32/37/knippiaal.jpg​


----------



## Aaligator04 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gerade zurück von der Ems und voll abgeschneidert.
Also im Moment geht hier aaltechnisch null.
Wie schaut´s bei euch aus?


----------



## Donnergugi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...gerade von der Fulda wiedergekommen. Einen super Lauf haben wir gehabt. 2 Aale, 2 Döbel und ein halb gelandeter Wels konnten wir verhaften. Einige Bisse gehabt, nach vorbeiziehenden Gewitter und leichtem Regen. Schöne dicke Tauwürmer waren unwiderstehlich. 

Gruß an Tim, war ein super Abend!  :vik:


----------



## Backfire (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



top44 schrieb:


> Gebissen haben alle auf den guten alten Tauwurm kurz über Grund.



Kurz über Grund heisst?
Mit der Pose am See, oder lasst ihr den Wurm im Fluss irgendwie auftreiben?

Ich hab heute einen ca. 55er wieder schwimmen lassen, und Mittwoch auf Donnerstag einen 64er mitgenommen.





Ich angel am Main mit zwei 13ft/3lbs Grundruten, ca. 90g Blei am anti-tangle boom mit Tauwurm auf Grund.

mfg Backi


----------



## LeineAngler93 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Am Freitag hatten wir die Aalnacht unseres Lebens...dachten wir zumindest:q um 20.30 Uhr angekommen, das Wasser war braun und die Luft richtig eklig stickig. Ums kurz zu machen: bis 23 Uhr hatten wir 3 Aale im Eimer (1x65, 2x50), dazu noch eine ganze Menge Bisse, die wir alle nicht verwandelt haben... Naja, dafür noch 2 Schniepel, die zwar maßig waren, aber....man muss ja nicht übertreiben... Ab 23 Uhr ging dann garnichts mehr Trotzdem war's mehr, als wir sonst von 20.00-08.00 Uhr fangen, also können wir ja eigentlich zufrieden sein


----------



## top44 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Kurz über Grund heisst?
> Mit der Pose am See, oder lasst ihr den Wurm im Fluss irgendwie auftreiben?



Ich angle meistens am See und dann angle ich mit Pose und lasse den Wurm kurz über Grund hängen....


----------



## top44 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Da die Aale die ganze Woche gut gebissen haben bin ich heute noch mal los und konnte einen schönen 71cm Aal auf Tauwurm fangen. |evil: Der Biss kam kurz vor 22:00 Uhr danach ging nichts mehr so das ich um 23:30 Uhr nach hause gefahren bin.

Hier mal noch ein Bild vom Schleicher:

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/7684/aal71cm.jpg


----------



## börnie (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

..ich war freitag spontan los.
zunächst war das wetter perfekt. als es dann dunkel wurde heftige  gewitter mit dicken hagelkörnern. die wassertemp ist denn auch gleich in  den keller. danach ging nüscht mehr. 
für diesen hat es dann kurz vor dem gewitter gereicht...

http://img837.*ih.us/img837/9336/dsc05589o.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sauber, wie groß?

Lg Svenno


----------



## `angelfreak04 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

*Ich glaubs nicht!Ich bin tage lang nachst am wasser gewesen ohne einen aal *an der stör.*und nun bekomme ich erfahren das ein turi mal ebend seine würmer tags über baden lässt und promt fängt der mal ebend einen meteraal bei strahlenden sonnenschein.ist denn sowas zu glauben und dann noch an der gleichen stelle die ich einen tag davor beangelt habe.*

* irgendwas mache ich falsch!*


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

News: http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten/Meissen/Elbe-Fische_werden_immer_gesuender/articleid-2772385


----------



## Bassey (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> News: http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten/Meissen/Elbe-Fische_werden_immer_gesuender/articleid-2772385



Toller Europäischer Wels der da abgebildet ist :q


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Bassey schrieb:


> Toller Europäischer Wels der da abgebildet ist :q



Die dachten sich wohl auch Wels ist Wels :q


----------



## mathei (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

warte ab unsere zeit kommt noch




`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> *Ich glaubs nicht!Ich bin tage lang nachst am wasser gewesen ohne einen aal *an der stör.*und nun bekomme ich erfahren das ein turi mal ebend seine würmer tags über baden lässt und promt fängt der mal ebend einen meteraal bei strahlenden sonnenschein.ist denn sowas zu glauben und dann noch an der gleichen stelle die ich einen tag davor beangelt habe.*
> 
> * irgendwas mache ich falsch!*


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> warte ab unsere zeit kommt noch


 
ja ich weiß aber es fällt ein schwer wenn man die fangmeldungen hier sieht.selber ist man wochen lang nachst draußen und ausser drei maßige aale ging noch nichts.letztes jahr habe ich auch schon um diese zeit die erste schlange aus der stör gezogen...


:vik:


----------



## mathei (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja klar. ich möcht auch gerne.wo angels du an der stör. bei dir um die ecke ? ich habe es letztes jahr direkt bei mir probiert. sind ja nur 200 m. ist aber halt fast an der schleuse. ob die stört ? auf der anderen seite der schleuse richtung garzer brücke war es besser. 





`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß aber es fällt ein schwer wenn man die fangmeldungen hier sieht.selber ist man wochen lang nachst draußen und ausser drei maßige aale ging noch nichts.letztes jahr habe ich auch schon um diese zeit die erste schlange aus der stör gezogen...
> 
> 
> :vik:


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Donnergugi schrieb:


> ... 2 Aale, 2 Döbel und *ein halb gelandeter Wels* konnten wir verhaften...
> 
> Gruß an Tim, war ein super Abend!  :vik:




Hi, wie kann man sich denn einen halb gelandeten Wels
vostellen?

LG


----------



## karpspezi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,dienstag abend ,wind,schlechte bedingungen,aber 6 aale ,2 davon auf fetzen die anderen auf tauwurm ,2 zurück gesetzt ,gestern abend gleiche stelle nur kein wind ,voll abgeschneidert ,angeln ist ja sooo schööön.grüsse aus vorpommern#:


----------



## Dynator (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Und ich auch.... 

letzte Nacht voll abgeschneidert , nix war zu machen nicht

auf Köfi noch auf Tauwurm , nicht ein einziger Biss. 

Aber heulend Einschlafen werde ich deswegen nicht .:q  

Morgen Abend werde ich weiter Kämpfen und Köder baden...

naja ist ja erst Mai und der Sommer kommt auch noch , bis 

November werden wir noch so einige Schlangen verhaften...


Gruß Ronny..


----------



## aalpietscher (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich hab die letzten 3 nächte abgeschneidert war jetzt 6 mal los und grade mal 1 Aal.

So kanns auch gehen in vorpommern:c


Gruß....#h


----------



## iguana57 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten/Meissen/Elbe-Fische_werden_immer_gesuender/articleid-2772385

Gilt das nun für alle Gewässer oder nur für die Elbe ?

Ich meine das mit den Aalen weiter unten im Bericht.


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ob es für alle Gewässer gilt? Vermutlich nicht... Aber dass der Aal zu den am meisten belasteten Fischen zählt, ist ja nichts neues. Für den Rhein gibt es eine solche Warnung zumindest auch für die Umgebung um den Dortmunder Hafen (PCB...).


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht auch:

http://www.google.de/m/url?ei=O3rfT...wQFjAF&usg=AFQjCNGiybQiXzwvBcfk8vZP69qPfetD7w


----------



## Aalhunter33 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen einem geräucherten Aal und einer Salatgurke............#6


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ja klar. ich möcht auch gerne.wo angels du an der stör. bei dir um die ecke ? ich habe es letztes jahr direkt bei mir probiert. sind ja nur 200 m. ist aber halt fast an der schleuse. ob die stört ? auf der anderen seite der schleuse richtung garzer brücke war es besser.


 

letztes jahr konnte ich gut in der stör aalangeln.bei dir auf der ecke habe ich eher weniger gefangen.am banzkower angelverein habe ich ab und zu einen erwischen können. die schleuse stört glaube ich nicht. mehr zwischen banzkow und plate (die fahradstrecke) oder hinter der plater störbrücke.allerdings hat ein freund auch 100m hinter dem mühlengraben (richtung garzer brücke) gut gefangen.


----------



## hobo89 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

gestern abend hat es mal wieder geklappt. mein erster aal ü 80 dieses jahr.
die bilder sind nicht so gut geworden,da mein kumpel sehr aufgeregt war :q
der schöne aal wurde dann sofort wieder released...


----------



## hobo89 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hab nochmal ne frage: 
wenn ein aal richtig derb tief schluckt und dann noch bisschen blutet macht das dann sinn den vorne abzuschneiden und wieder zurückzusetzen??das problem hab ich nämlich letztens mal wieder gehabt....;+


----------



## karpspezi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri ,unter den genannten Bedingungen stirbt der Aal mit Sicherheit,selbst bei aller Zähigkeit und anatomischen Besonderheiten der Aale sollte man keine Wunder erwarten,aber wie oft üblich Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.Emfehlung,waidgerecht töten und dann ab in die Pfanne oder Tonne.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Lenoc (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War gestern auch mal los hatte maßig Bisse aber nur 2 Aale konnte ich landen. Das Problem die Pose zog ab ich schlug an und sofort hing der Aal fest im Unterwassergehölz.#d Habt ihr nen Tipp wie ich das Vermeiden kann.:z

Und noch was ich muss so nah am Holz angeln weil ich sonst keine Bisse bekomme. 

mfg: Lenoc


----------



## hobo89 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@lenoc: würde sagen,da hilft nur schweres gerät mit starker bzw. geflochtener schnur,dass du den aal sofort ohne jeglichen drill herausbefördern kannst.un den köder sehr klein wählen ,so dass er ihn sofort hat


----------



## Dynator (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin , endlich nach 10 Tagen Totentanz hier auf meinen Brandenburger See , laufen sie wieder. 

Ich konnte diesen ü60er Breitkopf auf Tauwurm im Tiefen..sehrTiefen! überlisten. 

Auch die Angel im Uferbereich bekam einen Schleicher zu sehen , jedoch war der Aal untermaßig und durfte sofort wieder in sein Zuhause.

Beide Aale bissen fast Zeitgleich um ca. 23:40 Uhr 

Heute werde ich vielleicht nochmal einen Ansitz starten , die Bedingungen sind ja günstig.


Gruß Ronny..


----------



## karpspezi (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Nachtsitzung beendet,konnte keinen Aal landen,als Trost gab es 2 Hechte auf Köfi die für die Aale gedacht waren,einer 65cm und der andere 75 cm,an leichter Grundmontage,ohne hechttaugliches Vorfach.                                                                                 ------wird schon wieder.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#Rhonny hast du meine letzte PN erhalten?)


----------



## `angelfreak04 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an allen schlangenbändiger!

ich will auch :c.....
ich weiß nicht soll ich heute los oder nicht?wetter ist mist,14 grad ziemlich windig,allerdings ist es bewölkt.


----------



## moon2k3 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

schöner schleicher 

petri 

bei uns in meck pomm ist irgendwie tote hose seid ca 3 wochen 

vorher an 2 WE´s noch 5 schlangen verhaftet aber dann riss das rapide ab 

ich hoffe es kommt langsam konstantes und warmes wetter


----------



## Horn10 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Darf ich noch vom 19.04. Nachtragen?

82cm, gefangen in Bollingstedt auf ein Wurmbündel. Sollte allerdings auch der einzige an dem Abend bleiben....

Tut mir leid wegen dem schlechten Foto  Hätte mal lieber ein schönes von meinem Pb-Aal machen sollen


----------



## Dynator (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri , zu Deinen tollen Fang. #6


So gesagt getan , war ich gestern auch noch mal los. 

Das Wetter war ja Super hier. 

Mit der Grundmontage konnte ich diesen 60er Breitkopf fangen.

Bemerkenswert dabei war , das der Schleicher keinerlei 

Anzeichen gemacht hat , keine Schnur genommen , es war nix 

zu Hören noch zu sehen.

Erst beim einholen um den Tauwurm zu wechseln , spürte ich 

das typische Aalgebocke. 

Das war wohl ein fressen und liegenbleiber Aal.

Eine Stunde später habe ich das Angeln beendet.


Gruß Ronny..


----------



## hobo89 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri an alle#h
mach heute abend auch gleich wieder los,scheint ja recht gut zu laufen zu zeit...


----------



## derFörster (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich bin grad von der elde zurück und es gab nach sieben erfolglosen nächten wieder aal... 

 um 23:40 ein vorsichtiger biss; 5 min später kontrolle und siehe da ein ca. 40 cm breitkopf hing am Haken 

 dann um punkt 0 uhr schrie der bissanzeiger auf vollrun , Anhieb gesetzt rute krumm... ich konnte ihn unter hohem kraftaufwand bis auf 5 meter ranpumpen dann gab der Aal im schein der lampe nochmal vollgas und konnte sich irgendwie im seerosenfeld zu meinen füßen festsetzen... ich machte dann nochmal ordentlich druck bis es zoooomm machte und das Vorfach nach gab...  

 ich habe noch in meinem leben so mit einem Aal gekämpft war am ganzen körper am zittern als ich das geschehene realisierte... ( geschätzte größe auf jeden fall über 90 cm und weit über ein kilo schwer )

 dann hatte ich gegen 0:30 uhr noch nen guten biss den ich natürlich auch verhaun hab... 

 Fazit: bin froh das die aale wieder beißen, mittwoch gehts wieder los  

 aber ich glaub nach der aktion heut abend kann ich jetz ganz bescheiden einschlafen


----------



## Lenoc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War gestern abend auch mal wieder los und danke hobo89 hast mir echt geholfen #h habs mal gemacht wie du gesagt hast und hab damit 6 Spitzköpfe landen können

Haben alle auf Tauwurm gebissen. Zwei schöne Bisse auf Köfi hab ich leider verhauen#q aber sonst wars ein geiler abend

Hier noch die Bilder zwei sind schon gehäutet die hatten alle so 45 der größte 50 liegt oben gehäutet





Spitzkopfgesicht


----------



## börnie (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri ,unter den genannten Bedingungen stirbt der Aal mit Sicherheit,selbst bei aller Zähigkeit und anatomischen Besonderheiten der Aale sollte man keine Wunder erwarten,aber wie oft üblich Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.Emfehlung,waidgerecht töten und dann ab in die Pfanne oder Tonne.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:




...das stimmt nicht ! 


kein anderer fisch übersteht selbst herbe verletzungen so gut wie der aal.
fast jeder aal überlebt auch mit geschlucktem haken. 
am besten das vorfach SOFORT vor dem maul abschneiden und ihn in keinem fall vorher an der schnurr "baumeln" lassen oder gar versuchen den haken heraus zu operieren.
abschneiden und sofort zurück in wasser und er wird es überleben.


----------



## Der-Graf (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ok, ich habe jetzt beide Meinungen gelesen und frage mich - was stimmt denn nun? Aussagen nach dem Motto: "Das stimmt nicht!" sind wenig sinnvoll, wenn man sie nicht mit harten Fakten belegen kann...


----------



## Backfire (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lenoc schrieb:


> War gestern abend auch mal wieder los und danke hobo89 hast mir echt geholfen #h habs mal gemacht wie du gesagt hast und hab damit 6 Spitzköpfe landen können
> 
> Haben alle auf Tauwurm gebissen. Zwei schöne Bisse auf Köfi hab ich leider verhauen#q aber sonst wars ein geiler abend
> 
> ...



Kinderschänder.
#d

Backfire


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi viele meiner gefangenen Aale Spucken die Haken wieder aus.Also wenn man einigermaßen schonend damit umgeht wird er es Überleben.LG Pitti


----------



## Backfire (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> ...das stimmt nicht !
> 
> 
> kein anderer fisch übersteht selbst herbe verletzungen so gut wie der aal.
> ...



Was (bei Strömung) stimmt, ist, sich zwischen seine 2 Aalruten setzen und bei Aktivität innerhalb von einer bis zwei Sekunden anschlagen.


----------



## Backfire (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi viele meiner gefangenen Aale Spucken die Haken wieder aus.Also wenn man einigermaßen schonend damit umgeht wird er es Überleben.LG Pitti



hat bei mir noch nicht einer gemacht. ich musste meistens ne zange verwenden, obwohl sie zu 99% in der lippe gehakt waren.


----------



## Lenoc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Backfire

pass auf was du sagst|director:

In diesem Gewässer wo ich geangelt habe bisst du froh mal nen maßigen zu landen. Außerdem war das dieses Jahr erst das 2 zweite mall geziehlt auf Aal und da war ich froh überhaupt mal so ne Stunde zu erwischen. Achso hab an dem noch 4 30er gefangen die wieder schwimmen also stell mich hir nicht als Todschläger hin. 

Lenoc


----------



## Cobrafant (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

habt ihr schonmal versucht kleine Wollfäden mit auf den Haken zu binden, damit sich die Zähnchen des Aales drin verhaken und der Aal den Köder in den Mund nehmen muss?

Soll zumindest bei der Wallerangelei helfen noch die vorsichtigsten Kollegen zu haken.
Bleibt nur die Frage, ob die Aalzähne klein und spitz genug dafür sind...


----------



## Backfire (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lenoc schrieb:


> Backfire
> 
> pass auf was du sagst|director:
> 
> ...



Bleib ganz cool "Lenoc". Das ging mir letztes Jahr auch so. Da bin ich zum Räuchern mit nem 53er und nem 55er (neben einigen 60ern und 70ern) aufgetaucht.
Ich hab mich auch gefreut wie Bolle als ich nen maßigen gefangen hab, aber die nächsten Wochen hab ich dann gemerkt, ich hab voll die Kleinen mitgenommen.
Mach noch ein paar Nächte. Mein Mindestmaß ist dieses Jahr 60cm.

mfg Backi#h


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hatte ich schon sehr oft das die die Haken wieder Ausgespuckt haben.Und ab 45cm nehm ich auch meine Aale mit das doch schon ein gutes Maß.Ist ja jetzt auch unser neues Mindesmaß was ich sehr gut finde.28cm waren echt nen Witz.Aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.LG Pitti


----------



## Backfire (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nee Pitti,

das sind doch noch ganz kleine. Der Aal ist doch sowieso total bedroht. Macht doch bitte nicht diese ganzen Babies tot. Das bringt doch nichts.

mfg Backi


----------



## moon2k3 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

mein persönliches maß ist 50 cm 

und ich denke mir mitlerweile auch das ich auf 55 aufstocken sollte 

1. damit wir später auch noch aal angeln können
2. wenn ich es bei 50 cm kein raubaal ist, ist da ehh nix dran :/

ich will damit kein angreifen oder so 
vor 2-3 jahren hab ich auch 45 mitgenommen 
aber die einstellung ändert sich nunmal 

und ich will halt weiterhin aal angeln deswegen knüppel ich schon lange nicht mehr alles ab


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Cobrafant schrieb:


> *habt ihr schonmal versucht kleine Wollfäden mit auf den Haken zu binden, damit sich die Zähnchen des Aales drin verhaken und der Aal den Köder in den Mund nehmen muss?*
> 
> Soll zumindest bei der Wallerangelei helfen noch die vorsichtigsten Kollegen zu haken.
> Bleibt nur die Frage, ob die Aalzähne klein und spitz genug dafür sind...



Diese Methode nennt sich "Pöddern", hier ein Video-Link dazu...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iccgPlXPNHg&feature=related

Man kann sich dieses interessante Video gern komplett anschauen, für diejenigen, die es nicht abwarten können wie das mit dem Pöddern funktioniert: Teil 3/5 ab der hälfte geht es los...

MfG Sascha


----------



## `angelfreak04 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Mein Mindestmaß ist dieses Jahr 60cm.
> 
> mfg Backi#h


 
und wie willst du das beim aal so genau nachmessen,wenn er noch lebt?


----------



## Backfire (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

in dem ich die fetten unter 60 cm wieder reinschmeiß.
Ich merk wielang die sind, hab schon genug gefangen.

mfg Backi


----------



## Koalano1 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Zurück zum Thema


Nabend,
gestern hat mich das gute Wetter auch endlich an den Kanal getrieben, da ich aber heut früh raus musste war nur nen Kurztripp bis zwölf drin.
Der erste Biss kam noch im Hellen und war ein Moster-Rotauge, welches ich noch NIE gesehen hatte!!
Jetzt kommt´s, als ich nen Foto im Wasser machen wollte ist es abgehauen und weg war es|uhoh:
Naja, jetzt weiss ich, wo von der der Börnie immer erzählt hat:m

Später gab es noch diesen kleinen 50er mit Verwucherungen auf dem Maul.
Hat einer ne Ahnung was das sein könnte#c

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/6198/img5856g.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/7395/img5858j.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/1379/img5861we.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Ich hab ihn wieder schwimmen lassen, mit der Bitte dass er mal zum Arzt damit geht 
Ohne sieht auch besser aus, denn so bekommt er in der Saragossasee keine ab und wir wollen doch alle Nachwuchs|supergri

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/7185/img5863g.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

damit´s schöner aussieht hab ich es mal "gefaked" 

http://img849.*ih.us/img849/7443/img5864r.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us



Tschööö#h


----------



## `angelfreak04 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich würde auf aal herpis tippen...
genaueres weiß ich auch nicht darüber.


----------



## teddy- (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Nee Pitti,
> 
> das sind doch noch ganz kleine. Der Aal ist doch sowieso total bedroht. Macht doch bitte nicht diese ganzen Babies tot. Das bringt doch nichts.
> 
> mfg Backi



was soll denn das es gibt ein mindestmaß und fertig also alles ok soll doch jeder selber entscheiden

 meine liebsten sind zwischen 50-60 cm das sind die besten zum räuchern 

gruß stephan


----------



## Seefi (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so bin grad wieder zurück vom angeln. 3 abende in folge geangelt. 2 aale (46 schwimmt wieder & 54) jeweils auf tauwurm gegen 23 uhr ganz zaghaft gebissen. vorhin durfte ich noch einen ca. 45er hecht zu einem halbminütigem besuch an land einladen der sich eine kleine rotfeder vom grund nahm und somit dem aal das abendessen nahm #c


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> was soll denn das es gibt ein mindestmaß und fertig also alles ok soll doch jeder selber entscheiden
> 
> meine liebsten sind zwischen 50-60 cm das sind die besten zum räuchern
> 
> gruß stephan



Jo, ich bevorzuge auch 60er.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sieht bei dem Aal nach Blumenkohl-Krankheit aus !?!


----------



## flor61 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo, bin grad mal zufällig hier gelandet. Bei uns läuft der Aal im Moment noch schleppend. Ich hatte erst einen, der es tatsächlich geschafft hat, sich den Haken einzuverleiben. Jetzt ist er halt magnetisch.
Diese Diskussionen über Fangmaße, find ich zum k..... .
Wer gibt einem Angler das Recht einen anderen Angler, der maßige Fische entnimmt, zu beschimpfen und ihm das eigene Mitnehmmaß aufzuschwatzen. Also, ich empfinde das als Unverschämt und eines Anglers nicht würdig.

Petri


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich halte meine große Schnute.


----------



## flor61 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich finde es schon bezeichnend, daß:

- 1. wir Angler am Aalnotstand schuld sind
- 2. die Entnahme von weiblichen Aalen dem Bestand förderlich sein soll, denn Männchen werden max., wenn überhaupt, 60cm

Die Ursache für den Aalrückgang liegt ja wohl nicht in Deutschland und bei uns Anglern.

Petri

Achso, was heißt "Schnute"?


----------



## WhiteLightsat (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

|znaika: Ich denke auch das sich mal jeder Gedanken dazu machen sollte ab wann er einen Fisch mitnimmt.Bei einigen ist es einfach so,wenn er einen cm unter Mindestmass ist wird der auch mitgenommen anstatt ihen zurückzusetzen und in ein paar Jahren wieder zu fangen.Gerade der Aal der bei uns ja schon fast ne Rarität geworden ist sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht unter 50 im Eimer verschwinden.
Aber mann kann ja besser hinterher *MECKERN* als vorher zu *HANDELN*#q


----------



## stefclud2000 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ich finde, daß du deine Schnute halten solltest, da du scheinbar den Ernst der Lage nicht überblickst.



#d   |bla:

Toll wie du argumentieren kannst!!!


----------



## Der-Graf (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, weshalb hier so sehr aufeinander rumgehackt werden muss. Es gibt zu diesem Thema eben zwei Meinungen. Ich habe mir meine gebildet, die ich hier aber nicht weiter kund tun werde, weil sie generell nichts zur Sache tut. Natürlich muss jeder sein Handeln selbst verantworten und das in erster Linie vor sich selbst, aber solange er sich an die verordneten Mindestmaße hält, sollten sich andere mit ihrer Kritik erstmal zurückhalten oder zumindest ihren Ton überdenken. (...oder aber den Adressaten der Kritik. Denn die Mindestmaße macht ja nicht der einzelne Angler! Bei uns im Rhein hat der Aal z.B. ein Mindestmaß von 50cm, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...) Diskussionen sind ja schön und gut, genauso wie der damit verfolgte Zweck, den jeweils anderen von seinem Standpunkt zu überzeugen - deshalb persönlich zu werden hilft im Endeffekt aber niemanden und überzeugen wird es erst recht nicht. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## hobo89 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@lenoc: trotzdem petri zu deinen fängen aber in zukunft solltest du ein bisschen "nachhaltiger" mit den aalen umgehen,denn wenn alle bei euch am gewässer so denken ist es dann kein wunder dass man nur kleine und KEINE großen aale fängt


----------



## flor61 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ja, also ich nochmal.

Mit der Größe der Aale ist es so eine Sache. Bis vor kurzem war das Aalmaß in Sachsen noch bei 38cm. Bei der Friedfisch-WM in Potsdam fragte ich einen sächsischen Sportfreund, was das soll. Er erklärte es mir folgendermaßen:
In Sachsen wurden wohl nur Männchen eingesetzt, welche in der Regel kaum stattliche Größen erzielen. Und damit überhaupt Aale entnommen werden dürfen, hatte man sich für dieses Maß entschieden. Jetzt liegt es aber auch bei 50cm.
Also, dieses Maß macht wohl Sinn, wenn es ein Gewässer mit Anschluß an Ost- und Nordsee ist. Sollte es ein geschlossenes Gewässer sein, in das der Aal gesetzt wird, macht meiner Meinung nach dieses hohe Schonmaß von 50cm nur begrenzt Sinn.
Oder, wie seht Ihr das? (neuer thread?)

Petri


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Die Diskussion gehört hier ja nicht rein (generell gehört diese Diskussion nirgendwohin, da es eben auch maßige Fische waren und er somit das Recht hat diese mitzunehmen) aber nochmal:



flor61 schrieb:


> I[...]
> - 2. die Entnahme von weiblichen Aalen dem Bestand förderlich sein soll, denn Männchen werden max., wenn überhaupt, 60cm
> [...]



Da ist was Wahres dran.
 Wenn man wirklich denkt mit seinen Fängen Auswirkung auf den Bestand haben zu können, dann sollte man die Entnahme sein lassen. Die gezielte Entnahme von Fischen über 50 oder 60 hat nur zur Folge, dass man eben nur Weibchen entnimmt... für den Bestand ist das auch nicht besser -eher anders herum 
Generell kann man aber sagen, dass ein Mindestmaß beim Aal wenig Sinn macht, da dieser eben somwieso nur einmal im Leben ablaicht (wenn überhaupt). Die Entnahme eines großen Fisches bedeutet also nur, dass man einen weiblichen Fisch, der schon näher an seiner Zeit war, mitnimmt.
Ein Entnahmelimit wäre somit wesentlich effektiver!
#h

PS: Wir waren Gestern auch noch ein wenig draußen und konnten einen Schnürsenkel und einen 78cm Hecht auf Köfi verbuchen. :m


----------



## Dynator (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey Leute bitte, das gehört hier wirklich nicht rein, es soll hier ausschließlich um die *aktuellen Aalfänge* gehen. 



Macht doch einen Trööt für Euer persönliches Mindestmaß auf,  wo Ihr Euch darüber austauschen könnt.

Es soll nicht der Sinn entstehen, dass man Endlosseiten voller persönlicher Mindestmaße durchforsten muss nur um zu erfahren ob jemand Erfolgreich war, oder nicht.

Also bleibt bitte beim Thema!

Danke Ronny..


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ja Leute, ich möchte mich für meine etwas agressiven Aussagen entschuldigen.
Das war halt meine Meinung.

mfg Backi


----------



## omnimc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hatte ich was verpast????


----------



## stefclud2000 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ja Leute, ich möchte mich für meine etwas agressiven Aussagen entschuldigen.
> Das war halt meine Meinung.
> 
> mfg Backi



#g


Schon jut, jeder hat halt seine Meinung. Und ich finde es gut, dass einige die Mindestmaße für sich persönlich weiter nach oben schrauben!!!

Grüße


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Da hat sich einer mit dem Fang von zig Aalen von 35 - 40cm gebrüstet, und ich meinte die hätte ich wieder reingeschmissen.

ich meinte das als Erklärung für "omnimc".


@stefclud2000 > prost


----------



## teddy- (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Kinderschänder.
> #d
> 
> Backfire


 

das war deine aussage und das ist schon über der grenze jetzt spiel das mal nicht runter und außerdem stand da 45 -50 cm


----------



## omnimc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich nehme auch erst ab 60+ mit, aber mit dem Reinschmeißen das meinst du nicht ganz so oder? Ich vermute mal stark Du setzt sie zurück ;-)


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> das war deine aussage und das ist schon über der grenze jetzt spiel das mal nicht runter und außerdem stand da 45 -50 cm



da steh ich immernoch zu. wenn du Aale unter 50cm mitnimmst bist du echt arm.
reinschmeißen? naja, der Aal ist an der Lippe gehakt, eine Zange kommt zum Einsatz, und irgendwie muss er ja wieder ins Wasser gelangen. Er fliegt dann halt 2m über die Steinpackung.


----------



## omnimc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ah a flugmaschinenen


----------



## Zander Janky (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

bei uns in NRW muß der Aal 50cm haben,das find ich auch ok  :m


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*


Och Leute.....
|offtopic​


----------



## börnie (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ja Leute, ich möchte mich für meine etwas agressiven Aussagen entschuldigen.
> Das war halt meine Meinung.
> 
> mfg Backi



...du musst dich dafür nicht entschuldigen. 
das gleiche ging mir auch durch den kopf...|evil:

petri @koalano mein freund !
der sieht ja übel aus der kleine.
bei der wucherung handelt es sich um die blumenkohl-krankheit.
solche aale hatten wir in den späten 70er jahren häufiger. als ursache sind umweltgifte hochwarscheinlich, da diese bildungen besonders in flüssen mit starker belastung auftraten. besonders befallen davon sind fische die am boden leben - also aale. für den DEK sehr außergewöhnlich sollte man annehmen ?! so einen hatte ich dort noch nie...

@der-graf
welche "harten fakten" meinst du ?
jeder der sich auch nur einigermaßen mit diesem thema beschäftigt hat weiß, dass selbst ein tiefgeschluckter aal diese sache überleben wird. dazu gibt es unzählige erfahrungsberichte. wichtig ist, wie man den aal am ufer behandelt. davon hängt alles ab....
ich habe aale, die stabile haken geschluckt hatten und die zudem auch noch geblutet hatten, 4 wochen später quicklebendig erlebt.
und das ist nicht die ausnahme.

Viele Grüße
Börnie

http://img803.*ih.us/img803/1540/zzdsc01423.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


gruss
börnie


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Am Freitag werde ich einen Tageslicht-Aal Ansitz starten, mal sehn was läuft. Die Aale werden sicherlich nicht freiwillig ins Boot springen.
Ihr dürft mich für verrückt erklären das ich es in 1m Wassertiefe probieren werde:q. Normal Angle ich am tage tiefer(m), aber man soll ja auch etwas neues probieren#6.


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nur als Beleg, daß ich manchmal auch einen fange.
Das war schon vor 2 Wochen. Ein 64er.





ja, ich dachte diese sch.... blumenkohl-krankheit hätten wir mit dem verbot von ddt abgeschafft.


----------



## Zander Janky (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,Ich möchte mich hier im *Thread* nicht einmischen,aber bleibt bitte beim Thema,und hört auf euch gegenseitig aufzupuschen#d


----------



## Gummiwerfer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ist schon interessant hier:
Wie einer der Anglerkollegen schon ganz treffend gesagt hat: Aale laichen nur 1x !!! Von daher ist es schei....egal, ob man einen 50er oder einen 80er entnimmt, > der hat bisher nicht gelaicht und der laicht auch nie wieder! Mir sind diejenigen Angler jedenfalls lieber, die ihre paar 50er Aale im Jahr entnehmen, als die selbsternannten Moralapostel, die 100 Aale ü/60 totschlagen (und am besten noch geräuchert verticken). 

Wenn man etwas machen will, dann geht es nur über eine Fangbegrenzung mit strengsten Kontrollen. 

Aber by the way: Wie hoch ist denn der Anteil der vom Angler entnommenen Aalen im Vergleich zu den Berufsfischern oder den Glasaalverbrechern? Wir werden den Aalbestand nicht retten, da sind nachhaltige und sofortige Maßnahmen durch die Bundesregierung und die EU notwendig!
Schönen Abend noch und einen fröhlichen Vatertag.


----------



## thomas1 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war gestern mal wieder an der werra #6 4 aale von 22 bis 23 uhr . 65 cm und 3 ,55cm  die drei schwimmen in meinem teich und sollen wachsen #h#hleider war das wetter ******* #q#q wer angelt bei wanfried ???#c#cja ich weiß, ihr dürft ja reusen legen auf aal;+;+;+


----------



## Dynator (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Am Freitag werde ich einen Tageslicht-Aal Ansitz starten, mal sehn was läuft. Die Aale werden sicherlich nicht freiwillig ins Boot springen.
> Ihr dürft mich für verrückt erklären das ich es in 1m Wassertiefe probieren werde:q. Normal Angle ich am tage tiefer(m), aber man soll ja auch etwas neues probieren#6.







Nein ich halte das nicht für verrückt, im Gegenteil die Idee ist gut.

Ich konnte einmal ganz genau beobachten wie ein Aal zur Mittagszeit zwischen den Feldsteinen meiner Ufermauer geschlängelt ist. Ich konnte dabei nur das hintere Schwanzende sehen und das war ziemlich dick.

Als ich meine Angel geholt habe war er leider nicht mehr zu sehen, ich denke mal er wird sich Krebse einverleibt haben.

Ein Versuch macht klug, melde dich mal wenn es was geworden ist.

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Backfire (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Gummiwerfer schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant hier:
> Wie einer der Anglerkollegen schon ganz treffend gesagt hat: Aale laichen nur 1x !!! Von daher ist es schei....egal, ob man einen 50er oder einen 80er entnimmt, > der hat bisher nicht gelaicht und der laicht auch nie wieder! Mir sind diejenigen Angler jedenfalls lieber, die ihre paar 50er Aale im Jahr entnehmen, als die selbsternannten Moralapostel, die 100 Aale ü/60 totschlagen (und am besten noch geräuchert verticken).



Halt dich mal bitte sehr geschlossen. Klar Aale laichen nur einmal. Woher weisst du, ob du mit dem 50er nen Milchner oder einen Rogner mitnimmst? Woher weißt du wieviele Jahre der Aal im Süßwasser verbringt, bevor ihn der Ruf in die Sargassosee zu schwimmen ereilt?
Wie kommst du darauf, Aale würden totgeschlagen? Keine Ahnung vom Angeln?
Wieso unterstellst du Anglern, die kleine Aale schonen Fischwilderei?

mfg Backfire


----------



## marcus7 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Meine Güte, krieg dich doch mal wieder ein.
Verstehe gar nicht wie man sich dermaßen über solche Nichtigkeiten aufregen kann;+.

Er hat niemandem etwas unterstellt und so wie ich das verstanden habe ist der User der die besagten 5 kleineren Aale mitgenommen hat noch ein Jungangler. 
Du hasst selber geschrieben, dass Du früher auch kleine Aale mitgenommen hast, also warst du auch nicht besser. 
Und jetzt auf anderen deswegen rumhacken? Verstehe ich nicht ganz...

Ist ja löblich das du jetzt nur noch bessere Aale entnimmst, aber wie einige schon treffend erwähnten spielt dies für die Arterhaltung im abgeschlossenen Stilllwasser gar keine Rolle und im Fließwasser eine verschwindend geringe.

Nichts destotrotz ist diese Einstellung m.M. nach gut.

mfg


----------



## Donnergugi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



thomas1 schrieb:


> war gestern mal wieder an der werra #6 4 aale von 22 bis 23 uhr . 65 cm und 3 ,55cm  die drei schwimmen in meinem teich und sollen wachsen #h#hleider war das wetter ******* #q#q wer angelt bei wanfried ???#c#cja ich weiß, ihr dürft ja reusen legen auf aal;+;+;+



Wo denn da genau?

Komm vielleicht aus dem Nachbarlandkreis 

 

Gruß


----------



## The_Pitbull (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi leute ist jetzt gut mit Diskutieren ja.Soll jeder so halten wie er will und Basta.So ich werd auch gleich los auf Aal.Bei uns hier im Tiedenfluß.Um 12.30 fängt das Wasser wieder an Hoch zu laufen bis 18uhr.Wünscht mir Glück und ich werd heute Abend Berichten ja.LG Pitti


----------



## teddy- (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi leute ist jetzt gut mit Diskutieren ja.Soll jeder so halten wie er will und Basta.So ich werd auch gleich los auf Aal.Bei uns hier im Tiedenfluß.Um 12.30 fängt das Wasser wieder an Hoch zu laufen bis 18uhr.Wünscht mir Glück und ich werd heute Abend Berichten ja.LG Pitti




viel glück#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Es gibt Strecken, an denen Aale entnommen werden dürfen.
Es gibt Strecken, an denen sie geschont sind.

Das kann dann jeder Angler für sich selber entscheiden, wie er das handhabt.

Angesichts der Tatsache, wie mit der Berufs/Glasaalfischerei mit den Beständen umgegangen wird, muss man dann keinen Angler anmachen, sofern er Aale rechtmäßig (Maße, Sperrungen etc.) entnommen wird.

Wer sowas diskutieren will, soll dazu mit der Suche die bestehenden Themen dazu finden ode rein neues dazu aufmachen, aber nicht hier den Fangthread mit sowas zumüllen..

Gibt zukünftig ganz einfach ne Verwarnung, wenn das Thema (inkl. der Anmachen untereinander) hier weiter OT geführt werden sollte - egal von wem, egal warum, egal wer angefangen hat oder "nur" weitermacht...


----------



## The fishwhisperer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

wir waren gestern auch mal wieder am Wasser auf Aal und konnten 3 Aale fangen, 58 cm,65cm und 73 cm.
Das Wetter war nicht ganz so schön und sie haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Von der Anzahl der Bisse konnten wir uns nicht beschweren.


----------



## karpspezi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,gestern Abend das lange Angelwochenende eröffnet.Leider waren meine Erwartungen höher als die Beisslust der Aale.Was bei diesem Wetter eigentlich ungewöhnlich ist,hatte ich nicht einen Biss,noch nicht mal von Weissfisch oder wie sonst den kleinen nervigen Barsche,ja,ja angeln ist richtig toll-----Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,gestern Abend das lange Angelwochenende eröffnet.Leider waren meine Erwartungen höher als die Beisslust der Aale.Was bei diesem Wetter eigentlich ungewöhnlich ist,hatte ich nicht einen Biss,noch nicht mal von Weissfisch oder wie sonst den kleinen nervigen Barsche,ja,ja angeln ist richtig toll-----Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 

hey...
ist halt noch nicht so berauschend hier in mv mit dem aal.wo warst du denn am see,kanal,fluss?ich war gestern auch für ein paar stunden draußen,konnte aber leider auch kein aal überlisten (war am kanal).


----------



## karpspezi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

See.#:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hab das letzte Mal noch Gnade vor Recht ergehen lasssem, nun reichts aber wirklich.

Damit das jeder jetzt wirklich begreifen kann, hier nochmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3349268&postcount=324



> Gibt zukünftig ganz einfach ne Verwarnung, wenn das Thema (inkl. der Anmachen untereinander) hier weiter OT geführt werden sollte - egal von wem, egal warum, egal wer angefangen hat oder "nur" weitermacht...


Und ich füge hinzu:
Und egal wie geschickt "verklausuliert".....


----------



## börnie (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...das muss ich kurz berichten :

ich war gestern abend kurz mit den hunden an der müritz...gassi gehen.
unterwegs bin ich auf zwei junge karpfenangler gestoßen, die einige minuten vorher einen wirklch guten aal gefangen hatten.
und zwar auf einen fischmehl - boilie und ganz regulär am haar mit der selbsthakmethode !!|kopfkrat
den aal hatten sie noch im karpfensack, wollten ihn aber wieder entlassen. ich habe das schicke teilchen selber gesehen -also kein anglerlatein. 
mir wären fast die augen aus dem kopf gefallen : der bursche war dicker wie mein unterarm und hatte mind. einen meter (ich schätze sogar deutlich drüber...).
leider hatte ich keine kamera dabei und mein unfähiges handy hat wegen der lichtverh. (fast dunkel) kein foto gemacht.
ich muss mal sehen ob ich zu den jungs noch kontakt aufnehmen und eins der fotos die sie gemacht haben nachreichen kann.

ihren angaben zufolge, saßen die beiden schon seit mittwoch dort und hatten auch mit diversen (fish) boilies angefüttert. einen aal hätten sie beim karpfenangeln noch nie gefangen und ein 20pfündiger spiegler wären ihnen in jedem fall lieber gewesen !
nun ja, dazu sage ich mal nix mehr..

gruss
börnie


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

ich war gestern auch mal kurz |rolleyes am Kanal und konnte 8 Aale fangen, von 61 bis 78 cm. Wenn ich alle Bisse verwertet hätte dann wären es noch mehr gewesen.


----------



## Zander Janky (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ 
The fishwhisperer 

tolle Strecke,weiter so Petri Heil :m


----------



## siloaffe (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@The fishwhisperer 

Auch von mir en *dickes* und leicht neidibehaftetes Petri #6


----------



## anfänger12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hallo.alle zusammen.Ich bin relativ neu und ein absoluter Anfänger was Raubfischangelei in fliessgewässer angeht.Ich war letzte woche das erstemal an der saale zum aalangeln.gebissen haben brassen.ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir tipps geben könntet.:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin!

Dickes Petri an alle, besonders an fishwhisperer zur tollen Aal strecke#h.

War wie gesagt heute mal was neues probieren und habe am Tage in 1m Wassertiefe auf Aal geangelt.Los gings um 5 Uhr morgens|supergri. Habe mir extra ein schönes Plätzchen, wo Äste etc. drüberhängen ausgesucht. Möglichst im Schatten. Mit der Posenontage, genau ausgelotet. Es dauerte auch nicht lange bis der erste Biss kam, leider nur ein Rotauge. Aber später dann war die Pose schneller weg als ich kucken konnte...angeschlagen...sitzt und hat sich festgesetzt das vieh nach ein paar Sekunden leider den fisch verloren, es waren typische Aalschläge zu spüren.. Hätte wenigstens gerne gesehen wie groß der Aal war. Nach diesem kurzen schock passierte nicht mehr viel, außer ein paar Rotaugen. Und als die Sonne rumkam war gar nichts mehr und ich packte ein so gegen ~11 Uhr ein.
Aber: Ich werde wiederkommen und einen Aal am tage aus 1 m wassertiefe ziehen. In viel tieferen bereichen klappt es ja bereits.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

*NICHTS!GAR NICHTS!*

*ich verstehe das nicht!war bis vor kurzem am see mit mein boot draußen und nicht mal Ein biss gehabt#d....*
*köder war taui und Dendrobaena würmer.#c*

*das war schon der X te abend als schneider...*


----------



## teddy- (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wo angelst du den auf aal und in welcher tiefe


----------



## `angelfreak04 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

am settiner see bei göhren in einer wassertiefe von 1,50m-2m.ich war schon öffters an der stör konnte aber noch kein aal fangen.im settiner habe ich schon 3 aale dieses jahr gefangen (sogar schon im april).letztes jahr habe ich auch schon mitte mai den ersten aal aus der stör gezogen.irgendwie ist es wie verhext.:c


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Komme gerade vom Wasser und konnte wieder zwei schöne Aale von 68 cm/660g und 67 cm/460g verhaften. Gebissen haben beide auf Tauwurm.


----------



## teddy- (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

in der stör hab ich noch nie wirklich gut gefangen naja die bedingungen sind auch irgendwie mist dies jahr aber dat wird schon


----------



## Aaligator04 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wo fängst die alle  und welche Montage  haken whisperer?
An der Ems wieder nur 2 Babys die wieder schwimmen.
Dieses Jahr schon jemand an der Ems normal gefangen?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aaligator04 schrieb:


> Wo fängst die alle und welche Montage haken whisperer?
> An der Ems wieder nur 2 Babys die wieder schwimmen.
> Dieses Jahr schon jemand an der Ems normal gefangen?


 
ich angle im RMD und habe eine Grundmontage mit Tauwurm.


----------



## karpspezi (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> *NICHTS!GAR NICHTS!*
> 
> *ich verstehe das nicht!war bis vor kurzem am see mit mein boot draußen und nicht mal Ein biss gehabt#d....*
> *köder war taui und Dendrobaena würmer.#c*
> ...



Petri,tröste dich,mir geht es auch nicht viel besser.Zur Zeit bleibe ich auch mehr Schneider als ich Aale fange,wie letzte Nacht ,mehr als ein Babyaal war nicht.,obwohl wettermässig alles passt,auch die Angeltiefe von 1,5 -2 m,denke ich ist ok.Grundmontage,Posenmontage,Tauwurm,Köfi,Fetzen,alles durch ,ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg,aber mal muss ja ,aber dann !-----oder auch nicht ?
na ja -----------------------.Grüsse aus Vorpommern |;+


----------



## aalpietscher (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

8 Aale in einer nacht|uhoh: dickes Petri dazu#6


Da müssen die bestände ja noch in ordnung sein.

Bei mir Läuft es auch nicht so prall,kann froh sein wenn ich von drei ansitzen,einmal mit nem aal nachhause komme#d


Zum anfang der saison lief es eigentlich immer ganz gut aber im letzten jahr war es auch schon schlecht#c


Gruß...#h


----------



## raubfisch-ole (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also mir stellt sich da nur die Frage, wann ist der Teller voll? Aber trotzdem Petri zur schönen Strecke!


----------



## Aalfighter (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also mir stellt sich da nur die Frage wann ist der Räucherofen voll?
In meinen passen etwa 40 Aale rein und 3-4 mal im Jahr kommt dann die ganze Familie und freut sich...
Wenn ich das Glück habe und 8 schöne Aale fange nehme ich die auch mit fange dafür möglicherweise dann beim nächsten mal gar nichts;+

Petri zur Strecke!!!

Setz mich gleich auch mal kurz an die Weser#h

Gruß Frank


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Also mir stellt sich da nur die Frage, wann ist der Teller voll? Aber trotzdem Petri zur schönen Strecke!



Ich kann auch nichts dafür wenn bei dir nichts läuft auf Aal, da kann man sich solche Kommentare auch sparen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nichts dafür wenn bei dir nichts läuft auf Aal, da kann man sich solche Kommentare auch sparen.


 
er hat wohl ne gute nacht erwischt.es ist ja nicht so das man jede nacht 8 maßige aale fängt.oder nicht?


----------



## aalpietscher (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also bei mir beißt es nicht so und würde ich mal 8 stück kriegen,würde ich sie auch mit nehmen wenn sie maßig sind.

Wenn man mal eine gute nacht erwischt sollte man die auch nutzen!

Wie oft fährt man los(ich jedenfalls) ohne auch nur einen aal zu fangen.

Also noch mal Dickes Petri und noch viele schöne schleicher!


Gruß...#h


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wie sieht das eig. so bei klarem Wasser aus ? Beißt da auch der Aal in Ufernähe mit tiefen von 2 Metern?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

.......auf Deine Frage die Antwort:Ja.
Wenn,such Dir aber eine Strecke wo zB. Schilfbewuchs oder Krautbänke vorkommen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

mir lässt es einfach keine ruhe,werde gleich wieder mal los.....:vik: an die schöne stör , hier ein paar bilder
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=162983&d=1307020984

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=162981&d=1307020984

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=162982&d=1307020984


----------



## thomas1 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

werra momentan 5 aale  ca 65 cm alle , bleibe die ganze nacht:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

jawoll....



und wieder mal erfolgreich als schneider nach hause gefahren.:c


----------



## Donnergugi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gerade eben noch einen respektablen Ü60 Kämpfer gefangen. Und vorher als Beifang in der Dämmerung ein schönen 28cm Barsch, der auf einen aufgezogenen Tauwurm gebissen hat. 
Mehr war aber auch nicht drin heute.

Gruß


----------



## karpspezi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,die letzte Nachtsitzung brachte nach 2 mal abschneidern endlich wieder (!!!!!) 2  gute Aale einen 65er auf Tauwurm und einen klasse Breitkopf von 75 auf Fetzen,als Beifang noch 2 Hechte auf Köfi von 70 cm.Anmerkung die Nächte sind jetzt recht hell und es will gar nicht so recht dunkel werden,die Bisse kamen erst gegen 2 Uhr.Grüsse aus Vorpommern #:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So kleiner Bericht von gestern. Wieder zwei schöne Aale gefangen von 67 und 70 cm. Alle beide haben auf Tauwurm gebissen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,die letzte Nachtsitzung brachte nach 2 mal abschneidern endlich wieder (!!!!!) 2 gute Aale einen 65er auf Tauwurm und einen klasse Breitkopf von 75 auf Fetzen,als Beifang noch 2 Hechte auf Köfi von 70 cm.Anmerkung die Nächte sind jetzt recht hell und es will gar nicht so recht dunkel werden,die Bisse kamen erst gegen 2 Uhr.Grüsse aus Vorpommern #:


 

petri....
bei mir gabs nichts....das stimmt ,die nächte sind sehr lange hell und ich glaube das die meisten aale dann erst später beißen.da muss doch heute was gehen....so ein geiles aalwetter....


----------



## `angelfreak04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



	

		
			
		

		
	
hier das bild habe ich gestern von mein handy aus gemacht.es war um 22.30 uhr, wie gesagt noch sehr hell....


----------



## Aalfighter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri allen Fängern!
An der Weser ging gestern nichts...
Aber nächste Woche wird angegriffen werde mir dunkle Bereiche ( unter Bäumen oder im schatten von Brücken und Mauern) suchen da ist es dann egal wie hell die Nacht ist!

Gruß Frank


----------



## siloaffe (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey#h

Freitag wie Samstag war ich Aal-Schneider die Barben waren schneller.... 

Naja so wirklich läuft der Aal bei und am Rhein net ber das bedeutet wiederum: 

ES KANN NUR BESSER WERDEN!!!!:vik:

LG Markus


----------



## marcus7 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,

kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Aalangeln am Tage:

Komme eben vom schnorcheln am See. Ich konnte bei praller Mittagssonne 4 Aale unter Wasser beobachten (einzeln), die allesamt sehr aktiv umherschwammen. Zwei hatten gute 70, einer ca. 60 und der andere war ein Schnürsenkel.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das sie angebotene Köder genommen hätten, so aktiv wie sie unterwegs waren...

mfg


----------



## The fishwhisperer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

ich möchte auch mal was dazu sagen. Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 70 % meiner Aale am Tag gefangen,auf Grund als auch mit Pose.


----------



## marcus7 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Interessant, irgendwie sträubt man sich automatisch dagegen es mal gezielt am Tage zu versuchen, weil man innerlich nicht daran glaubt, dass es klappen könnte...

Meine Schnorchelbeobachtungen heute waren jetzt auch kein Einzellfall... in den letzten Jahren habe ich öfter welche tagsüber umherstreifen sehen und das waren mittlere bis ziemlich gute Aale (größter ca. 95cm).
Häufig eben im Badebereich, daher fällt der Versuch tagsüber automatisch flach.

mfg


----------



## Wizard2 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

tagsüber kann der beifang aber schon zur plage werden


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Freitag mit 3 leuten am wasser aber keinen eizigen aal erwischt


Petri den Fängern!


Gruß......


----------



## mathei (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

letze nacht der 1. im schweriner see. 60 cm. auf tauwurm in ca. 1 m tiefe. jetzt geht es endlich los bei uns. die stör werde ich wohl sein lassen dieses jahr. wir bleiben am we eh immer mit dem boot draussen. na und in der stör ist schlecht mit parken.




`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 163270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carp_tim (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Jo, Hab vor kurzem einen schönen 92 Aal fangen können.:q
Hab auch noch ein Paar 70er fangen können aber die waren mir zu klein für fotos habe ich natürlich deswegen gleich wider relaseT . Muss ja Nicht so ein Drama drauß machen also konnten sie gleich wieder scchwimmen|wavey:


----------



## esoxhunter09 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich habe in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag gegen 1:30Uhr einen schönen 67er Breitkopf fangen können.
Gebissen hat er auf Köderfisch in ca. 1m Tiefe.

Ich war eigentlich auf Hecht bzw. Zander aus und fischte vorsichtshalber mit Stahl.
Das Vorfach konnte ich jedoch nach dem Aal abschreiben, da er mir den Haken vom Rest des Vorfachs abgedreht hatte.

Hoffentlich kann hier bald von noch mehr schönen Fängen lesen.

Esoxhunter


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo, Samstag abend war ich mit 2 bekannten am Mönchenmühlenteich in Blankenburg/Harz am Nachtangeln. 

6 Ruten, 5 davon auf Grund (2 mit KöFi, 2 mit Wurm, 1 mit Bienenmade) und eine Posenmontage mit Bienenmade. 
Ich fing EINEN Aal mit der Posenmontage gegen 22.30 Uhr der ein Maß hatte von 47cm... 
Der zweite Aal war auf der Grundrute mit Bienenmade von einem der beiden bekannten um 1.00 Uhr und war 45cm... Das war dann auch alles an dem Abend... 

Letzte Woche war ich an einem anderen unserer Vereinsteiche mit der Winkelpicker unterwegs und fing am Tag so gegen 14.30 Uhr einen Aal von 46cm ebenfalls auf Bienenmade...
Ich glaube Bienenmade ist bei uns dieses Jahr der Renner auf Aal...

MfG Sascha #h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte auch mal was dazu sagen. Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 70 % meiner Aale am Tag gefangen,auf Grund als auch mit Pose.



Jupp,
da kann ich mich nur anschließen, bei mir vielleicht sogar 80%:q. Das entscheidene sind die Gewässer, sie müssen bei mir bestimmte kriterien erfüllen, dann klappts auch schnell mit den Sonnenschein-Aalen.

Ich angel gerne im Sommer an einen sehr trüben see, bis 16m Teife. Die Aale sind im Sommer zwischen 3-10m aktiv und im Herbst 12-14m. 
Ein Boot und Ortskenntnisse sind unerlässich.

Einfach mal probieren heißt die Devise!
Gebe hierzu auch gerne ein paar Tipps|wavey:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Jupp,
> da kann ich mich nur anschließen, bei mir vielleicht sogar 80%:q. Das entscheidene sind die Gewässer, sie müssen bei mir bestimmte kriterien erfüllen, dann klappts auch schnell mit den Sonnenschein-Aalen.
> 
> Ich angel gerne im Sommer an einen sehr trüben see, bis 16m Teife. Die Aale sind im Sommer zwischen 3-10m aktiv und im Herbst 12-14m.
> ...


 
An dem Gewässer wo ich angle befindet sich eine Steinpackung und ist ca 4 bis 5 m tief. Es stimmt es kommt auf viele Faktoren an. Das Wetter spielt auch eine sehr große Rolle. Ich habe bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad gefangen und auch bei schwülen bedeckten Wetter.
Was auch noch sehr wichtig ist,ist der richtige Köder. Ich teste immer erst verschiedene aus um zu sehen was sie gerade wollen. Was auch noch gut ist wenn man den Wurm spritzt das hilft auch.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Was auch noch gut ist wenn man den Wurm spritzt das hilft auch.


 
mit lockstoffen oder was?ich halte nicht viel von künstlichen lockstoffen aber Lebertran benutze ich eigentlich immer.würmer spritze ich eher selten,eher dippe ich sie für ein paar sekunden in lebertran.die köfis spritze ich direkt im bauch mit lebertran und es funktionert sehr gut.


nun ja, war heute bis 1.00uhr auf aal gewesen.ca. 22.30 ein vorsichtiger biss auf tauwurm,ich schnur gegeben angehauen und spürte einen schweren wiederstand.nach kurzem kurbeln merkte ich dass das aber kein aal ist.am ufer sah ich dann einen geschätzen 1,5kg brassen|uhoh:....leider wieder keinen aal gefangen.hatte köfi,tauwurm und dendrobenas als köder.


----------



## Aaligator04 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Das lange überfällige ist heut Nacht eingetreten und es hat endlich mal wieder gekracht an der Ems.  :q


----------



## aal02 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Konnten zwar nur bis 22:30 angeln.Aber trotzdem 2 Aale und ein Barsch als Beifang erwischt. Alle auf Laubwurm.


----------



## karpspezi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,also als begeisterter Aalangler,schon der älteren Generation,bin ich mir dennoch nicht zu schade einige Tipps von den Tages-Aalanglern zu erfahren.Ich kann die Tageserfahrung leider nicht bestätigen,muss immer Nachts ansitzen und habe höchstens eine Hand voll Aale eher zufällig am Tage gefangen.Eine Ausnahme ist gegen Mitte September wo bei uns im See auch die Aale über Tag laufen und dann aber auch bis Ende Oktober,meistens auf Köfi und fast nur Breitköpfe.Vielen Dank im Voraus und allen Leidensgefehrten ein dickes Petri.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo!
Was möchtest du den genau wissen? Kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben!
Die Breitköpfe die im Sep.-Okt. auf Köfi am Tage beißen sind mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber erst letztes Jahr. Was mich da ziemlich erstaunt ist das diese meist dicken Aale recht flach für diese Jahrezeit unterwegs sind. Normal wenn ich um diese Jahreszeit am tage angel, passiert es ab 10m tiefe.
Man könnte meinen es sei eine andere Art von Aal


----------



## Dynator (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Morgen , und Petri Heil zu den anderen Fängern , besonders zu der guten Aalstrecke..(purer Neid)  

So ich war auch endlich mal wieder auf Schleicherjagt..

Konnte Heute Nacht um 1:15 Uhr diesen ü60er Breitkopfaal verhaften. 

Gleich im Anschluss hakte sich noch ein untermaßiger Aal, der weiter schwimmen darf.

Beide bissen auf Tauwurm.

PS. Meine Fresse war es noch lange Hell, um 1:00 Uhr war es erst dunkel..




Gruß Ronny..


----------



## The fishwhisperer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zum schönen Aal #6


----------



## thomas1 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

werra da geht was . 5 aale von 20bis 23 uhr  65-70 cm auf tauwurm und bienenmade#h#h#h


----------



## Donnergugi (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



thomas1 schrieb:


> werra da geht was . 5 aale von 20bis 23 uhr  65-70 cm auf tauwurm und bienenmade#h#h#h



Interessant, bei unserem Fulda-Abschnitt stimmen nach meinen drei Ansitzen die Beißzeiten und die "Durschnittslänge" mit deinen überein. Die klatschen anscheinend in Hann. Münden ab und wandern ein wenig in Hessen und Thüringen umher. #h

Konnte zuletzt auch zwei Schleicher (62/64) mit aufgezogenem Tauwurm überreden, die sich übrigens um diese Uhrzeit wunderbar in der Wiese mit der Hand fangen lassen, wenn man schnell genug ist.

Gruß


----------



## Skyant (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Donnergugi schrieb:


> Konnte zuletzt auch zwei Schleicher (62/64) mit aufgezogenem Tauwurm überreden, die sich übrigens um diese Uhrzeit wunderbar in der Wiese mit der Hand fangen lassen, wenn man schnell genug ist.
> 
> Gruß



Mach ich auch immer, besonders wenn nix beisst hat man dann wenigstens den Tauwurmbestand aufgebessert und ist zumindest gefühlt nicht Schneider


----------



## karpspezi (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,konnte letzen Abend bei meiner Kurzsitzung,endlich wieder 2 gute Breitköpfe überlisten.Gebissen auf Köfi und der erste schon um 20.30 Uhr ,also mal im Hellen,der 2. gegen 22.30 Uhr beide um die 800 gr,um 23.00 Uhr ging es nach Hause weil nächsten Tag die Arbeit ruft.Grüsse aus Vorpommern.#:


----------



## Dynator (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri karpspezi , zu Deinen tollen Fang.:vik: Bin echt Neidisch auf Dein Gewässer. Mit solch ein Ergebniss fährt man doch gern zur Arbeit oder?


Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Backfire (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern abend mit Tauwurm am Main. Es war sehr ruhig. 3 Bisse, 2 Aale, ein 65er zum mitnehmen.





Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ...

mfg Backi


----------



## karpspezi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Dynator schrieb:


> Petri karpspezi , zu Deinen tollen Fang.:vik: Bin echt Neidisch auf Dein Gewässer. Mit solch ein Ergebniss fährt man doch gern zur Arbeit oder?
> 
> 
> Gruß Ronny..



Petri,Hallo Ronny,Nachtsitzung von gestern schöööööön abgeschneidert,heller zunehmender Mond,Ententeich,auch keine Karpfenaktivität,bei Mondschein ist bei uns einfach nichts zu machen,welche Erfahrungen gibt es bei euch ,jungs ,wegen dem Mond ?ach so ich denke ich werde dich mal einladen,Ronny,dann können wir gemeinsam abschneidern (lach).Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## vollkoma (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri allen Fängern aus dem schönen Sachsenland:vik:, war die Woche auch mal gezielt auf Aal fischen, 16:30 uhr am Vereinsteich angekommen wurde erstmal ein schöner Platz gesucht|kopfkrat (waren schon einige andere Angler da) also Platz gefunden, sachen ausgepackt und los gings 5-7 Mistwürmer aufgezogen und ca. 5 Meter von mir entfernt ins Wasser damit, erstmal ist nicht viel passiert ca.2 stunden lang aber dann aufeinmal ist der Bissanzeiger hochgeflogen habe eigentlich gedacht es sei ein Karpfen aber kurz nach dem anhieb und einigen Kurbel drehungen konnte ich denn ersten Aal:k dieser Saison sehen kein Riese aber ein schöner 54er (leider keine bilder) da war die Freude gross, Fisch verarztet und wieder raus mit dem Köder an die selbe Stelle, keine 20 Minuten später wieder ein zaghaftes zupfen nach 10 min. hatte ich genug davon anhieb und siehe da ein mini Aal naja konnte in dieser nacht noch 2 weitere Ü 50 und 4 unter 40 verhaften im grossen und ganzen eine schöne Nacht #h  Gruss Andy


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,Hallo Ronny,Nachtsitzung von gestern schöööööön abgeschneidert,heller zunehmender Mond,Ententeich,auch keine Karpfenaktivität,bei Mondschein ist bei uns einfach nichts zu machen,welche Erfahrungen gibt es bei euch ,jungs ,wegen dem Mond ?ach so ich denke ich werde dich mal einladen,Ronny,dann können wir gemeinsam abschneidern (lach).Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:



Hallo karpspezi!
ich war gestern Nacht auch los auf Aal an einem kleinen Vereinssee und du hast recht es ging nicht viel lediglich ein kleiner Aal biss um 1:30. Die Nächte sind im moment sehr kurz, dann noch der Mond dazu und klarer Himmel...ist nicht ganz einfach.
Ein Highlight gabs bei mir trotzdem noch: Um 4:00 hatte ich einen hammer biss auf Grund. Dachte erst ich habe einen kleinen Karpfen gehakt, aber es hing doch tatsächlich eine 40er Schleie am Ende. Meine erste:vik: Mit 40cm schon ein schönes Exemplar.

Petri an alle!


----------



## Cobrafant (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich war gestern das erste mal (mit Angelschein |rolleyes) auf Aaljagd.
Konnte allerdings nur einen 55er verhaften.

Vielleicht kommt es mir nur so vor, aber kann es sein dass einem die Aale den Köder einfach so vom Haken zuppeln, ohne dass man es merkt?
Ich hatte oftmals nach dem Einholen der Montage einfach keinen Wurm mehr auf dem Haken. Ist in dieser Häufigkeit gabs das zuvor noch nie. 
Ich verwendete Würmer als Köder und Haken mit Widerhaken am Schenkel. Simple Grundmontage mit Durchlaufblei. 
Bisse habe ich trotz gespannter Schnur, leicht eingestellter Bremse und elektronischem Bissanzeiger nicht bemerkt ?!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zum ersten offiziellen Aal.

Ziehst Du die Würmer mit der Nadel auf oder packst Du den Wurm so auf den Haken ?

back to topic - gestern 68er Aal aus der Ruhr.


----------



## Cobrafant (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

einfach druff - in mehreren Schlingen. Die Enden lasse ich ein bisschen abstehen.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

dann versuch es mal mit Aufziehen des Wurmes, vielleicht ist dann Dein Problem gelöst. 
#h


----------



## angelarne (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wenn der Wurm aufgezogen wird, dann bekommt man jedoch meiner Meinung nach nicht so viele Bisse, wie bei nem aufgetüddelten Wurm....Vielleicht, weil weniger Duftstoffe abgegeben werden?!

OnTopic:

Am Montag Abend konnte ich nach langer Durststrecke an neuem Gewässer meine ersten beiden Aale dieses Jahr verhaften.

Der Große hatte 82 cm und der kleinere 63cm. Petri an alle! #h


----------



## Helmut2004 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hake die Würmer so ie Cobrafant. Hab damit heute meinen 3. aal gefangen. Versteh nur nicht, warum sich alle deswegen die Nächte um die Ohren schlagen :vik:, denn ich hab bisher alle drei Mittags gefangen. Den einen um 12:00, den nächsten um 12:30 und den heutigen um 14:00 Uhr.

Gruß & Petri Heil


----------



## Cobrafant (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich konnte vor ein paar Wochen schonmal einen Aal in brütender Mittagshitze fangen (allerdings per Hand). Wäre nicht fair gewesen den mitzunehmen ;-)

Habt ihr schonmal Wollfäden auf den Haken gezogen? Hab schon öfters davon gelesen und gehört, aber natürlich vergessen, bevor ich losgezogen bin.

Gruß Martin


Der andere fängt Aale am Tag, und ich muss mir die Nach um die Ohren schlagen. Halte ich persönlich für ne... |supergri


----------



## lsski (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Cobrafant schrieb:


> ich war gestern das erste mal (mit Angelschein |rolleyes) auf Aaljagd.
> Konnte allerdings nur einen 55er verhaften.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt es mir nur so vor, aber kann es sein dass einem die Aale den Köder einfach so vom Haken zuppeln, ohne dass man es merkt?
> ...



Ja das kenn ich und ich vermute es sind die selben Übeltäter wie am Rhein .
WASSERASSELN ! Die Schaffen einen Wurm in 30 minuten.
Leg mal eine Angel zum Test in 50cm tiefen Wasser am besten nahe an die Steinpackung oder wo sich die Viecher gut verstecken können.
Du wirst es nicht glauben was die mit hunderten so weg packen.
Da hilft nur weniger ist mehr 2 cm Wurmstückchen alle 15-30 Minuten anködern ( duften auch viel besser ) 

LG Jeff


----------



## Backfire (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Helmut2004 schrieb:


> Hake die Würmer so ie Cobrafant. Hab damit heute meinen 3. aal gefangen. Versteh nur nicht, warum sich alle deswegen die Nächte um die Ohren schlagen :vik:, denn ich hab bisher alle drei Mittags gefangen. Den einen um 12:00, den nächsten um 12:30 und den heutigen um 14:00 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß & Petri Heil



Bei uns am Main treiben tagsüber die Grundeln ihr Unwesen. Diese ziehen sich mit Einbruch der Dämmerung zusehends zurück. So bleibt praktisch nur das Angeln "from dusk till dawn", und das JWD (janz weit draussen).



Cobrafant schrieb:


> Ich konnte vor ein paar Wochen schonmal einen Aal in brütender Mittagshitze fangen (allerdings per Hand). Wäre nicht fair gewesen den mitzunehmen ;-)
> 
> Habt ihr schonmal Wollfäden auf den Haken gezogen? Hab schon öfters davon gelesen und gehört, aber natürlich vergessen, bevor ich losgezogen bin.



Google mal nach "pöddern". Haken braucht man da nicht.



lsski schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich und ich vermute es sind die selben Übeltäter wie am Rhein .
> WASSERASSELN ! Die Schaffen einen Wurm in 30 minuten.
> Leg mal eine Angel zum Test in 50cm tiefen Wasser am besten nahe an die Steinpackung oder wo sich die Viecher gut verstecken können.
> Du wirst es nicht glauben was die mit hunderten so weg packen.
> ...



Ich denke, hier geht es eher um Grundeln und Wollhandkrabben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserassel


----------



## Donnergugi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Cobrafant schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es mir nur so vor, aber kann es sein dass einem die Aale den Köder einfach so vom Haken zuppeln, ohne dass man es merkt?
> Ich hatte oftmals nach dem Einholen der Montage einfach keinen Wurm mehr auf dem Haken. Ist in dieser Häufigkeit gabs das zuvor noch nie.
> Ich verwendete Würmer als Köder und Haken mit Widerhaken am Schenkel. Simple Grundmontage mit Durchlaufblei.
> Bisse habe ich trotz gespannter Schnur, leicht eingestellter Bremse und elektronischem Bissanzeiger nicht bemerkt ?!
> ...



Hi Martin,

Das Problem kenn ich auch. Habe in letzter Zeit öfters mal zwei Ruten ausgelegt auf Aal und eine davon mit aufgezogenem und die andere mit aufgespießten Wurm präpariert. |kopfkrat
Die Bilanz, die ich jetzt nach etwa 6 Ansitze ziehen kann: Auf den aufgezogenen seltener Bisse, dann aber beherzt und die meisten Aale haken sich schon von alleine (Oft erkennt man einen Biss erst, wenn der Aal den Wurm geschluckt hat und davon schwimmt, gerade wenn die Schnur nicht gut gespannt ist). Wenn du dort die Spitze etwas versteckt hast, klappt das ganz gut. #6
Beim den aufgespießten Würmern habe ich auch viel mehr kleine Bisse. Ich stell dir Rute auch hoch und erlebe ganz oft kleine Ruckler in der Rutenspitze, die sofort wieder verschwinden. Oft so schwach, dass das Aalglöckchen nicht mal richtig bimmelt. Dann geb ich meistens Schnur und das wiederholt sich dann an einem Stück. Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass der Köder abgefressen ist und ich wieder mal nicht weiß wie lang ich schon mit einem blanken Haken auf mein Knicklicht starre. 

Ich werde es weiterhin so machen; Läuft der Aal gut, zieh ich mit der Ködernadel auf. Geht so rein gar nichts in einer guten Beißzeit, dann spieß ich wenigstens auf einer Rute die Würmer zu einem kleinem Bündel auf. Auch Wurm erneuern bringt oft wieder den ein oder anderen Biss und den relativ flott nach dem Anködern. 

Achso und kleiner Tipp noch: Ich wäre mit Nikotin und irgendwelchen anderen Sachen, wie zum Beispiel Sonnencreme etc. vorsichtig beim anködern. Ich hab so das Gefühl die Schleicher riechen das und es verschreckt sie.




Noch mal einige Fragen von mir: |kopfkrat

Ich angel mit einer Freilaufrolle und mit einer Frontbremsenrolle. Bei der Freilaufrolle ist es irgendwie unkompliziert. Da stell ich den Freilauf ganz locker ein und man bemerkt den Biss sehr gut und der Fisch zieht auch kaum gegen Widerstand ab. 
Bei der Rolle mit Frontbremse bin ich noch unschlüssig. Wie macht ihr das? Dreht ihr die Bremse voll auf und dreht sie für den Anhieb wieder zu (oder haltet die Rolle beim Anhieb fest), oder angelt ihr mit offenem Schnurfangbügel (plus Run Clip ggf.)? Wenn ich nämlich hier die Rute hochstelle, zieht es mir mit offenem Bügel die Schnur ab, wegen der Spannung zum Grundblei/Tiroler. Oft steck ich bei offenem Bügel die Schnur in einen Run Clip, habe aber dann die Befürchtung, dass ich nicht mitbekomme, wenn ein leichter Biss kommt, und dann meine Schnur einfach von der Rolle zieht (mal von Perücken ganz abgesehen). Bimmelt da eigentlich noch das Aalglöcken, wenn der Fisch bei offenem Schnurfangbügel abzieht?
Viele Fragen auf einmal , aber ich bin im Moment ein wenig am Herumprobieren und befische zwei Spots, die ca. 20 Meter auseinader liegen. Da bekommt man es nicht mit, wenn die Schnur bei offenem Bügel abzieht , oder die Schnur erst aus dem Run Clip rausgeht.  #c

Gruß, Donnergugi

|stolz:  63er


----------



## xonnel (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nimm doch einfach einen Run Clip und lege eine Aalglocke auf die offene Rollenspule (aufm Boden am besten noch einen Teller - das scheppert so richtig schön).


----------



## Donnergugi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



xonnel schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach einen Run Clip und lege eine Aalglocke auf die offene Rollenspule (aufm Boden am besten noch einen Teller - das scheppert so richtig schön).



An sich eine gute Idee. Aber wie machst du das, wenn du die Rutenspitze hochstellst?

Gruß


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Donnergugi schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee. Aber wie machst du das, wenn du die Rutenspitze hochstellst?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich habe mir für 2 x 5 Euro bei Askari Bissanzeiger geholt. Vor dem Bissanzeiger noch was in die Schnur hängen und du merkst auch Hebebisse. Allerdings kannst du dann nicht die Ruten so hoch stellen (schon, aber nicht ganz senkrecht). 

Ich habe früher immer mit alten Rollen ohne Freilauf geangelt. Dann die Schnur einklemmen (mit Gummi der Rutenband geht auch) und Rollenbügel offen lassen. So habe ich auch den Wels gefangen (mein Bild). Ohne offene Rolle, wäre der wohl mit der Rute spazieren gegangen. 

Trotzdem ist der beste Bissanzeiger immer noch das Auge (meien Meinung). Wenn die Aale ganz spitz beißen, bekommt man das immer noch mit.


----------



## Donnergugi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für 2 x 5 Euro bei Askari Bissanzeiger geholt. Vor dem Bissanzeiger noch was in die Schnur hängen und du merkst auch Hebebisse. Allerdings kannst du dann nicht die Ruten so hoch stellen (schon, aber nicht ganz senkrecht).



Elektronische Bissanzeiger? 

Gruß


----------



## mathei (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 na also, 53 cm im ziegelaussensee schwerin. auf taui in 1 m tiefe


----------



## karpspezi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,moin jungs ,Pfingsten 3 mal losgewesen,3 mal Schneider.Der Mond ist einfach zu hell da geht auf Aal bei uns nix,noch nicht mal die Karpfen haben ihre Rüssel aus dem Schilf gesteckt,aber die Brassen waren von meinem Tauwurmangeboten entzückt ebenso wie die Minibarsche.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,
ich war gestern Abend auch mal wieder draußen auf Aal und konnte einen Aal fangen von ca 55 cm der aber wieder schwimmen tut in seinen Element. Dann habe ich noch einen Hammerbiß bekommen den ich aber nicht vom Grund hoch bekommen habe und nach harten Drill ist das Vorfach gerissen :c. Ich schätze das war einer von 80+.


----------



## lsski (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Freunde 

Entschuldigung wie konte mir diese verwechselung nur passieren #d

Für den Besserwisser unter uns es sind keine Wasserasseln die den Wurm in 30 Minuten abfressen es sind die gemeinem Bachflohkrebse :vik: ( Die sehen sich aber auch ähnlich )
Futter:faulende pflanzliche oder tierische Stoffe, kann aber auch räuberisch agieren 
http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=012
Fakt ist : das es in Rheinkreis Neuss bekannt ist und vielfach beobachtet.

Krebse und Grundeln Schaffen es nicht in eine Filmdose mit 6mm Löchern einzudringen und Löcher in den Wurm zu fressen und dann einige Bachflohkrebse als Schuldige in dieser zu Geiseln:g


----------



## thomas1 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

werra 5 aale   14.30, 15.30 17,00  21,00  23,00  + 1 forelle  18,00   aale 55cm-65 cm forelle 32 cm #h#h


----------



## Donnergugi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



thomas1 schrieb:


> werra 5 aale   14.30, 15.30 17,00  21,00  23,00  + 1 forelle  18,00   aale 55cm-65 cm forelle 32 cm #h#h



Die Forelle als Beifang auf Tauwurm?

Gruß


----------



## mathei (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

heute den aal im tischräucherofen geräuchert. hatte schon fast vergessen was das für ein genuss ist. da muss ich gleich am kommenden we wieder los.


----------



## vollkoma (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So war letzte Nacht auch wieder drausen von 18:00 uhr bis 4:00 und konnte nur einen biss verzeichnen (Schnürrsenkel) und stundenlanges rumzupfen am Tauwurm, könnte sein das es am Mond lag |kopfkrat der sich in seiner ganzen Pracht zeigte, naja war ja nicht die letzte Nacht :q 

Gruss aus Zwickau im schönen Sachsen


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Da geht was:m.
Trotz kurzer, heller Nacht bissen die Aale wie verrückt an einem kleinen Teich, der nur so mit kraut überwuchert ist...3 habe ich mitgenommen 2 kleine wieder zurückgesetzt. Hätte noch mehr haben können, aber ein paar waren schneller als ich und zogen ins Kraut. Habe ich zuvor an diesem Teich nicht erlebt, dat es da so gut beißt.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri...

hast du genau dort geangelt wo kein kraut war oder auch direkt im kraut?
und was hat den der eine aal vorne am maul?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Dank!
Habe direkt im loch geangelt, aber wiederum ganz nah an der Kraut Kante. Alle Aale sind nach dem biss sofort ins Kraut....
Der eine Aal hat ein Blatt vor dem Maul.

OT: Einer bruzzelt gerade in der Pfanne...lecker


----------



## karpspezi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> petri...
> 
> hast du genau dort geangelt wo kein kraut war oder auch direkt im kraut?
> und was hat den der eine aal vorne am maul?



---unsere Zeit kommt ,wenn der Mond geht !#:


----------



## lsski (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Leute was ist 

Aal Gaudi am 15.06.2011 um 22:13

KLICK!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3362040#post3362040

LG Jeff


----------



## barnidog (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Montag das erste mal an der Elbe hinterm Wehr Geesthacht.
Im Strom mit Brandungsgeschirr, 6 Aale zwischen 55 bis 73 cm. Fast die stückzahl des vorjahres geknackt. Beißzeit 2 stunden....


----------



## The fishwhisperer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

bin gerade wieder gekommen vom Aalfischen trotz Vollmond und es war nicht so besonders. Ich hatte 4 Bisse konnte aber keinen verwerten.
Ich hoffe morgen geht die Post ab, den morgen bin ich wieder draußen.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...ich war letzte nacht auch draussen.vollmond.zuerst total hell,später dann ein paar wolken vorm mond...es ging gar nix.kein zupfer.
letzte woche das gleiche spiel allerdings bei nur 2 stündigem ansitz und schwüle.wenn ich nicht schon gut gefangen hätte dort würde ich sagen: keine aale drin.|kopfkrat
ansonsten viel aktivität im wasser...das würde wiederum bei vollmond gegen aal und für andere fischarten sprechen,was ich schon öfters gedacht hatte...#c


----------



## Lukas1603 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

also ich war vor 3 tagen (von sonntag auf montag) draußen mit 3 kollegen und wir haben insgesamt (in einer nacht) 5 aale gefangen, die einen schnitt von 70 cm hatten.

in der woche davor waren wir von mittwoch bis freitag am wasser und haben zu dritt 4 aale gefangen.

diese woche bin ich von freitag bis sonntag an meinem vereinssee und will mal gucken was da so geht


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

ich war gestern bei der Super Vollmondnacht auch draußen und muß sagen so besonders haben die nicht gebissen. Vor Mitternacht war das Beißverhalten sehr schlecht und ich hatte ein paar wenige leichte Bisse die aber zu keinen Erfolg führten, nach Mitternacht fingen die Schlangen an zu beissen und ich konnte noch drei Aale fangen. 
Von der Größe her ging es, sie waren 65,63 und 59 cm.

So sahen sie vorher aus






Und so nachher. Lecker #6


----------



## `angelfreak04 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

das sieht echt lecker aus#6....
achso und petri ne....


----------



## Tipp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war gestern bei der Super Vollmondnacht auch draußen und muß sagen so besonders haben die nicht gebissen. Vor Mitternacht war das Beißverhalten sehr schlecht und ich hatte ein paar wenige leichte Bisse die aber zu keinen Erfolg führten, nach Mitternacht fingen die Schlangen an zu beissen und ich konnte noch drei Aale fangen.
> Von der Größe her ging es, sie waren 65,63 und 59 cm.
> ...



Glückwunsch! 
Vor allem das Nachher-Bild gefällt mir. Sieht echt gut aus! Steht das schon in der Rezeptecke?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu den Aalen und lass sie dir schmecken!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

es ist nicht nur das fangen was Spaß macht, es ist auch das zubereiten von seinen gefangenen Fisch.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Vor allem das Nachher-Bild gefällt mir. Sieht echt gut aus! Steht das schon in der Rezeptecke?


 
kann ich dir gern zuschicken,ist echt lecker und dazu ein Glas Weißwein.


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

mir auch bitte. petri. man sieht das gut aus




The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> kann ich dir gern zuschicken,ist echt lecker und dazu ein Glas Weißwein.


----------



## Tipp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> kann ich dir gern zuschicken,ist echt lecker und dazu ein Glas Weißwein.



Wäre echt nett! Kannst es aber natürlich auch hier im Forum unter Rezepte posten, dann hätten alle was davon. 
Ich finde auf jeden fall deine Vorher-Nachher-Idee nicht schlecht. Das sollten ruhig mal mehr Leute so machen. 
Wie Fische aussehen weiss man ja eigentlich. 
Ich persönlich finde es aber auch interessant was die Leute so draus machen.


----------



## Lukas1603 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja erstmal petri heil ...

mir kannst du das rezept auch sehr gerne zu schicken, wir haben noch drei aale die wir verwerten "müssen" 

lg lukas


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Wäre echt nett! Kannst es aber natürlich auch hier im Forum unter Rezepte posten, dann hätten alle was davon.
> Ich finde auf jeden fall deine Vorher-Nachher-Idee nicht schlecht. Das sollten ruhig mal mehr Leute so machen.
> Wie Fische aussehen weiss man ja eigentlich.
> Ich persönlich finde es aber auch interessant was die Leute so draus machen.


 
ich finde du hast absolut recht, es werden immer nur die Fische gepostet in den unterschiedlichsten Posen aber es schreiben die wenigsten wie sie den Fisch zubereitet haben. Eigentlich ist es schade das nicht mehr darüber gesprochen wird, denn die Zubereitung gehört genau so mit dazu wie das fangen.

Das Rezept werde ich erst am Sonntag einsetzen können, sage dann Bescheid , wenn es online ist.


----------



## Tipp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ich finde du hast absolut recht, es werden immer nur die Fische gepostet in den unterschiedlichsten Posen aber es schreiben die wenigsten wie sie den Fisch zubereitet haben. Eigentlich ist es schade das nicht mehr darüber gesprochen wird, denn die Zubereitung gehört genau so mit dazu wie das fangen.
> 
> Das Rezept werde ich erst am Sonntag einsetzen können, sage dann Bescheid , wenn es online ist.



Ok tu das! Dann hab ich ja in der Zwischenzeit noch Zeit mir den passenden Fisch zu fangen. Mal sehen obs klappt.


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ich finde du hast absolut recht, es werden immer nur die Fische gepostet in den unterschiedlichsten Posen aber es schreiben die wenigsten wie sie den Fisch zubereitet haben. Eigentlich ist es schade das nicht mehr darüber gesprochen wird, denn die Zubereitung gehört genau so mit dazu wie das fangen.
> 
> Das Rezept werde ich erst am Sonntag einsetzen können, sage dann Bescheid , wenn es online ist.


jo super. werden am sonntag schauen. am besten werden wir noch fix vorher aal fangen um deine verwertungsanleitung anzuwenden. alleine vom vom foto her muss das einfach schmecken


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wünsche euch viel Glück beim Aale fangen #6#6#6 und am Sonntag stelle ich euch das Rezept ein.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So, ich habe das Rezept heute schon eingestellt, das ihr am Wochenende was kochen könnt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3364594#post3364594


Viel Spaß beim nachkochen.


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo * René sieht ja echt lecker aus #6*

*MfG*


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Danke für das Rezept.......
Wenn es sich passt,werd ich das mal ausprobieren.*Sabber*


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

danke werde ich machen. muss halt nur noch 800 g aal fangen




The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> So, ich habe das Rezept heute schon eingestellt, das ihr am Wochenende was kochen könnt.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3364594#post3364594
> 
> ...


----------



## Dynator (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Leute , habe um 19:00 Uhr den Schleicher hier gefangen , kaum die Angel auf dem Bissanzeiger gelegt und nach 10 min. einen sauberen Run. Im ersten moment habe ich an einen Brassen ect. gedacht, aber als ich anschlug und am einkurbeln war, merkte ich das es sich verdammt nach Aal anfühlt. Die Freude war groß als ich ihn dann auch noch sah. 

Bin immer noch bei mal sehen ob noch was geht..


Gruß Ronny..


----------



## AalkillerSL (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Morgen auch mal wieder los. Endlich wochenende |rolleyes  Bericht folgt..


----------



## `angelfreak04 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder ein fangbericht melden.nur war es kein großer......50 cm breitkopf

ich war mit ein kumpel am see von 19.00uhr bis 04.00uhr geangelt wurde auf karpfen und aal.nun ja komisch komisch....|kopfkrat
ich habe nur ein aal gefangen und mein kumpel nichst.na ja mein kumpel war mehr auf karpfen aus.ich hatte eine auf karpfen und zwei ruten auf aal.der biss zeigte sich noch nicht mal als biss.erst als ich die angel kontrolieren wollte merkte ich was an der angel.

und die karpfen wollten auch nicht.ein fallbiss hatte ich gehabt,mehr aber auch nicht....

achso und zecken ohne ende.was hilft am besten gegen zecken?

wenigsten habe ich endlich mal wieder ein aal gesehen,dachte die währen schon ausgestorben.|supergri


----------



## Dynator (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So da bin ich wieder , also es blieb bei den einen Aal.

Komisch um 19 Uhr?? , naja dann werde ich heute wieder so zeitig 2 Ruten rausschmeißen jedoch diesmal mit Köfi.

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Lukas1603 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> so jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder ein fangbericht melden.nur war es kein großer......50 cm breitkopf
> 
> ich war mit ein kumpel am see von 19.00uhr bis 04.00uhr geangelt wurde auf karpfen und aal.nun ja komisch komisch....|kopfkrat
> ich habe nur ein aal gefangen und mein kumpel nichst.na ja mein kumpel war mehr auf karpfen aus.ich hatte eine auf karpfen und zwei ruten auf aal.der biss zeigte sich noch nicht mal als biss.erst als ich die angel kontrolieren wollte merkte ich was an der angel.
> ...


 

autan hilft gegen zecken


----------



## H.Christians (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Das ganze Zeckenzeugs kannste vergessen. Da wirkt nichts wirklich gut dagegen.


----------



## Lukas1603 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

naja also cih hatte noch nie eine zecke (in meinem ganzen leben) und besprühe mich immer mit autan bevor ich ans wasser fahre und das mache ich mittlerweile seit gut 11 jahren


----------



## zandertex (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lukas1603 schrieb:


> naja also cih hatte noch nie eine zecke (in meinem ganzen leben) und besprühe mich immer mit autan bevor ich ans wasser fahre und das mache ich mittlerweile seit gut 11 jahren




Dann bekommst du sehr warscheinlich auch ohne Autan keine Zecken,wenn man in deren Zielgruppe passt,gibt es nix was die Biester von einem fern hält.
Grüße


----------



## Lucioperca17 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

mahlzeit!

...ich wollte mal fragen ob es euch auch schon so ging, dass ihr ein einem jahr an einem gewässer richtig gut aal gefangen habt und im nächsten jahr richtig mies...gibt es sowas wie "aal-jahre"?
ich hatte sowas schonmal,dass wir an einem grösseren baggersee auf zander aus waren und ständig aale fingen-das jahr drauf dann null aale mehr (es hat aber noch welche drin).
genauso konnte ich an diesem gewässer schon mehrmals beobachten,dass man an verschiedenen stellen am ufer so gut wie keinen aal gesehn hat und dann aber ein einer "hundsgewöhnlichen" stellt plötzlich 5-10 stück auf einem "haufen"...
auch hatten wir schon phasen wo die aale dermassen heisshungrig waren...da war der köder noch kaum recht im wasser und schon biss es...das ging dann aber minutenlang so weiter-wurf-biss-wurf-biss...
momentan angle ich auch an einem gewässer wo ich letztes jahr schöne dicke schlangen fing und ich war zwar dieses jahr erst zweimal dort,jedoch hatte ich bislang überhaupt kein zupfer-nix.ich werd es da jetzt noch 3,4 mal bei andren wetter/mond-oder wie auch immer bedingungen probieren,falls dann aber nix geht,werd ich auf andre angelmethoden ausweichen denk ich...|kopfkrat


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht 2 Aale an der Lippe,66 und 64 cm...


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lukas1603 schrieb:


> autan hilft gegen zecken



Ich glaube Autan hilft aber auch ganz gut gegen Fische.
Bei Zecken würde ich eher eine Pinzette empfehlen. Der Geruch von Pinzetten stört Fische nicht.


----------



## Lukas1603 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich glaube Autan hilft aber auch ganz gut gegen Fische.
> Bei Zecken würde ich eher eine Pinzette empfehlen. Der Geruch von Pinzetten stört Fische nicht.


 
ja benutze zum aufziehen der köder immer so einmal handschuhe. die, die auch von ärzten und sanitätern benutzt werden. dadurch habe ich bisher keine negative beeinträchtigung durch autan festgestellt. 

aber es kann wirklich sein das die zecken kein interesse an mir haben . aber ganz auf autan verzichten möchte ich im sommer trotzdem nicht, da die mücken schon ganz schön nerven.

lg lukas


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lukas1603 schrieb:


> ja benutze zum aufziehen der köder immer so einmal handschuhe. die, die auch von ärzten und sanitätern benutzt werden. dadurch habe ich bisher keine negative beeinträchtigung durch autan festgestellt.
> 
> aber es kann wirklich sein das die zecken kein interesse an mir haben . aber ganz auf autan verzichten möchte ich im sommer trotzdem nicht, da die mücken schon ganz schön nerven.
> 
> lg lukas



Das mit den Handschuhen ist eine gute Idee. Das werde ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Lukas1603 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Das mit den Handschuhen ist eine gute Idee. Das werde ich auch mal versuchen.


 
ja kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## `angelfreak04 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

das schlimme an den meisten zecken dort ist ,das die zecken so klein wie eine öse von ner nadel waren|bigeyes.so ne viecher sieht man kaum aber man merkt doch wie sie am bein hochkrabbeln.

wenn die biester sich erstmal festgesetzt haben kann es schon zu spät sein (hirnhautentzündung und co).also besser wenn man sie gleich findet als sie mit ner pinzette raus zu ziehen.


----------



## Bluna74 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ich werd es da jetzt noch 3,4 mal bei andren wetter/mond-oder wie auch immer bedingungen probieren,falls dann aber nix geht,werd ich auf andre angelmethoden ausweichen denk ich...|kopfkrat



angeln ist ein geduldssport..., nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn mal nichts geht..., es kommen mit sicherheit auch wieder fangtage/ nächte #h#h#h

gruss
bluna74


----------



## Lucioperca17 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Bluna74 schrieb:


> angeln ist ein geduldssport..., nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn mal nichts geht..., es kommen mit sicherheit auch wieder fangtage/ nächte #h#h#h
> 
> gruss
> bluna74


 

servus!

...das problem ist, dass ich an relativ kleinen überschaubaren gewässern angel und so gut wie nichts an raubfisch nachbesetzt wird.darum weiss man halt nie ob nun nichts mehr drin ist oder nur nichts mehr beisst.
irgendwo ein dutzend mal abzuschneidern wo du dir nicht mal sicher sein kannst,dass überhaupt nocht was drin schwimmt das anbeissen könnte ist halt wieder was andres...
wo die aale herkommen weiss eh kein mensch so genau bzw.wie sie da reinkommen...dass soviele über die wiesen wandern glaub ich weniger.|kopfkrat
was mich halt stutzig macht ist wenn dann überhaupt gar nix mehr geht...normal müsste es ja dann von jahr zu jahr halt immer weniger werden...wobei die bedingungen gerade halt auch recht mies sind.vollmond,kälteeinbruch,wechselhaftes wetter...na ja mal sehn.#c


----------



## karpspezi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Nachtsitzung von Freitag zu Samstag,1Aal 70 cm auf köfi und einen Karpfen von 22Pfund.Nachtsitzung von Samstag zu Sonntag 3 Aale,2 von 70 cm auf Köfi und einer von 55 cm auf Tauwurm.Voll im Wind gesessen,Windstärke 3-4,Aale haben gut gebissen konnte nicht alle Bisse verwerten als der Mond gegen 23.30 Uhr kam war Ruhe und es ging nach Hause.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## mathei (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

glückwunsch. jetzt ist der bann gebrochen




`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> so jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder ein fangbericht melden.nur war es kein großer......50 cm breitkopf
> 
> ich war mit ein kumpel am see von 19.00uhr bis 04.00uhr geangelt wurde auf karpfen und aal.nun ja komisch komisch....|kopfkrat
> ich habe nur ein aal gefangen und mein kumpel nichst.na ja mein kumpel war mehr auf karpfen aus.ich hatte eine auf karpfen und zwei ruten auf aal.der biss zeigte sich noch nicht mal als biss.erst als ich die angel kontrolieren wollte merkte ich was an der angel.
> ...


----------



## `angelfreak04 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> glückwunsch. jetzt ist der bann gebrochen


 
na ja,ich war schon froh das überhaupt einer ging aber jetzt fehlt nur noch ein schöner von |kopfkrat 70cm...
dann erst dann ist der bann gebrochen....|supergri


----------



## Lucioperca17 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> na ja,ich war schon froh das überhaupt einer ging aber jetzt fehlt nur noch ein schöner von |kopfkrat 70cm...
> dann erst dann ist der bann gebrochen....|supergri


 
werf doch eine rute mit pose und wurm kurz überm grund raus,eine mit pose und köfi im mittelwasser und eine mit köfi auf grund,dann wird das schon irgendwann klappen.#6


----------



## aalpietscher (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Von Freitag zu Samstag mal wieder nix:c

Dieses jahr is echt schlecht,so lief es bei mir noch nie:c


Gruß...


----------



## Lukas1603 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Von Freitag zu Samstag mal wieder nix:c
> 
> Dieses jahr is echt schlecht,so lief es bei mir noch nie:c
> 
> ...


 
ich kann dir da nur widersprechen... bei mir lief es noch nie so gut |bigeyes


----------



## `angelfreak04 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Von Freitag zu Samstag mal wieder nix:c
> 
> Dieses jahr is echt schlecht,so lief es bei mir noch nie:c
> 
> ...


 

wo gehst du denn immer angeln?kann es sein das es dort wo du angelst keine aale mehr gibt?oder hast du dort schon welche dieses jahr gefangen.hast du keine erfahrungswerte über das gewässer?

.....


----------



## Horn10 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei uns an der Treene läufts dieses Jahr auch verdammt schlecht....Am besten liefs irgendwie immer in den Hitzeperioden, aber die hatten wir leider noch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Aalfighter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin
Auch bei uns gibt es Gewässer die nicht so laufen wie im letzten Jahr. Aber nach ein wenig tüfteln hab ich Gewässer gefunden in denen es läuft. Man muss bedenken das der Winter im letzten Jahr sehr lang war und es dann schlagartig warm wurde, da hatte es zumindest bei uns super gebissen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich noch im November Aale gefangen und dann wurde es dieses Jahr auch relativ früh warm. Massenfänge sind in diesem Jahr bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ausgeblieben. Ich hoffe die kommen dann mit der nächsten Wärmeperiode...


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei uns ham die Aale im April/Mai wie verrückt gebissen ... hab schon 8 Stück ü70 zu verzeichnen.
Momentan tut man sich allerdings schwer mit den Biestern . Egal ob ich nun mit Köfi oder mit Wurm ansitze ... es tut sich wenig. Ich glaube es liegt einfach daran, dass das Nahrungsangebot für die Schleicher durch das Ablaichen von Weißfisch, Karpfen etc. momentan einfach so riesig ist, dass man mehr Geduld haben muss.
Momentan sind meine fovorisierten Stellen dann auch die Schilfkanten an denen Tagsüber die Fischbrut tobt, im Frühsommer hab ich immer unter Bäumen im Flachwasser und in Ufernähe besser gefangen.

Am We gehts wieder mal los auf die Kameraden =)


----------



## aalpietscher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> wo gehst du denn immer angeln?kann es sein das es dort wo du angelst keine aale mehr gibt?oder hast du dort schon welche dieses jahr gefangen.hast du keine erfahrungswerte über das gewässer?
> 
> .....



Moin,#h


ich angel jetzt 11 Jahre relativ erfolgreich in der Peene auf aal.

Grade zum anfang der saison haben die schleicher sonst sehr gut gebissen aber in diesem jahr blieb das aus;+


Meine altbewährten stellen und auch stellen die ich sonst vernachlässigt habe,haben in diesem jahr erst 1 aal in der Peene gebracht.

Ich hab keine ahnung woran es liegen könnte#c

Dafür habe ich aber dieses jahr in einem gewässer gut gefangen,wo sonst nix brauchbares zu holen war.


Wer weiß schon woran es liegt,vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.


Gruß...


----------



## `angelfreak04 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Moin,#h
> 
> 
> ich angel jetzt 11 Jahre relativ erfolgreich in der Peene auf aal.
> ...


 
Moin moin...

ja gut, wenn du schon jahrelang erfahrung gesalmmet hast,ist es schon komisch das nichst beißt.aber ist dir das in all den jahren nicht schon mal passiert?

aber ich kann dich beruhigen bei mir am kanal läuft es auch überhaupt nicht.ich konnte zwar auch schon vier aale verhaften aber das in seen.

ich warte darauf das es im juli endlich los geht.....


----------



## aalpietscher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Das es so schlecht war hatte ich erst einmal!

Hatte aber auch jahre mit 27 und 31 aalen in der Peene!


Na ich werd sehen was noch passiert,werd auf alle fälle dran bleiben


Gruß....


----------



## mathei (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

liegt meiner meinung nach echt am wetter. denke wenn die wärme kommt, ist er auch wieder im flachen. werde es am freitag ( wetter voraus gesetzt ) im tiefen probieren.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Moin,#h
> 
> 
> ich angel jetzt 11 Jahre relativ erfolgreich in der Peene auf aal.
> ...


 

...das wüsste ich auch gerne.
wie gesagt ist das komische bei mir, dass es ja recht überschaubare,eher flache gewässer sind ohne grosse unterwasserbeschaffenheit wie kanten usw.
d.h.es müsste normal schwer sein an den aalen vorbeizuangeln.fischbrut und kleinfische hat es auch nicht besonders viel,trotzdem gibt es diese riesenunterschiede im beissverhalten.2 mal am stück komplett schneider gab es aber schon lange nicht mehr dort!
komischerweise gibt es auch nie einen beifang auf wurm,obwohl es karpfen und schleien dort gibt.#c


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Horn10 schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Treene läufts dieses Jahr auch verdammt schlecht....Am besten liefs irgendwie immer in den Hitzeperioden, aber die hatten wir leider noch nicht wirklich...


 

??? keine hitze? wo wohnst du?


----------



## `angelfreak04 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ....2 mal am stück komplett schneider gab es aber schon lange nicht mehr dort!


 
na aber du kannst auch nicht erwarten das du jedes mal ein aal fängst.ich z.b. war bestimmt über 10 |bigeyes mal am kanal hinter einnander leer ausgegangen (wenn das mal reicht).

wenns so weit ist kann\muss man sich schon mal beklagen....
letztens war ich auch mit nen kumpel an einen |kopfkrat 5-7 hektar kleinen teich\see von 19.00 uhr bis 04.00 uhr morgens und raus kam gerade mal ein maßiger aal,neben bei noch auf karpfen geangelt aber da kam auch nichst obwohl wir die karpfen tags über an der wasseroberfläche gesehen haben....


----------



## `angelfreak04 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> ??? keine hitze? wo wohnst du?


 
was verstehst du denn unter hitze?jeder empfindet wärme und kälte anders....
so warm ist zur zeit nicht bei uns in m-v , 20 grad.wir hatten aber auch schon 30 grad gehabt....


----------



## Lucioperca17 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> na aber du kannst auch nicht erwarten das du jedes mal ein aal fängst.ich z.b. war bestimmt über 10 |bigeyes mal am kanal hinter einnander leer ausgegangen (wenn das mal reicht).
> 
> wenns so weit ist kann\muss man sich schon mal beklagen....
> letztens war ich auch mit nen kumpel an einen |kopfkrat 5-7 hektar kleinen teich\see von 19.00 uhr bis 04.00 uhr morgens und raus kam gerade mal ein maßiger aal,neben bei noch auf karpfen geangelt aber da kam auch nichst obwohl wir die karpfen tags über an der wasseroberfläche gesehen haben....


 
...verlangen tu ichs ja eigentlich auch nicht.aber wenn man halt bislang so gut wie nie ohne biss heimgegangen ist dort,hat man halt automatisch andere erwartungen.
es ist mir auch klar, dass wir hier bei uns mit aalen noch gut bedient sind,dafür siehts mit zander schlecht aus...
ich glaub dass das ganze v.a. bei den aalen von ganz andren bedingungen abhängt.
grad mal als beispiel schwül und gewittrig...da hats bei mir wirklich schon super gebissen, aber dann an andren tagen wieder überhaupt gar nicht.
genauso wars mal schwül und drückend und nix ging und paar tage später wars kühl und regnerisch und plötzlich ging unerwarteter weise was...
und sowieso die beisszeiten...mal 5 stunden lang ruhe,dann geht kurz 15 min lang an beiden ruten die post ab,dann ist wieder ruhe...dann geht mal in der dämmerung was (hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr) und nacher nix mehr,dann gehts erst ab 12 uhr los,das nächste mal nur zwischen 22 und 23 uhr usw.

p.s.: auf zander hab ich auch schon ein dutzend mal am stück abgeschneidert...bzw. hatte ich dann zwar in dem jahr glaub 1,2 aale (wenn überhaupt),aber null zander.(andrer see)


----------



## karpspezi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Kurzansitz gestern von 20.00Uhr-23.15,2 schöne Aale,einen 70er Breitkopf auf Köfi und einen dicken 55er auf Tauwurm.Also ich habe seit dem die grosse Hitze weg ist von Freitag vergangener Woche bis gestern(3 Ansitze),6 Aale gefangen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## börnie (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Lucioperca17

dein posting ist treffend und beschreibt eigentlich genau das , was man unter aal-angeln versteht. es ist unergründlich !
keiner kann dir darauf eine antwort geben, weil es niemand weiß. genau das macht den reiz an der sache aus.

ich kann mich noch gut an eine nacht vor ein paar jahren erinnern.
es war alles PERFEKT ! es war selbst nachts 20° drückend "heiß"..kein mond...top-Köder...ich saß an einer meiner lieblingsstellen am DEK ----und habe nicht einen einzigen biss bekommen ! vorher hätte ich meinen linken arm darauf verwettet, dass in dieser extrem geilen nacht mindestens 1-2 wirklich gute schlangen fällig werden. 

an einem anderen tag (tag !) saß ich relativ gelangweilt bei bestem strandwetter an einen see im münsterland. ich war früh los weil ich mir für die nacht noch ausreichend köfis fangen wollte. bereits nachmittags hatte ich dann schon mal die ruten ausgelegt - vielleicht verirrt sich ´n schöner barsch oder ähnliches. 
keine 100m entfernt nervten 2 spät-pubertierende blagen mit ihrer luftmatratze, mit der sie ständig im wasser rumtobten. ich hätte sie am liebsten versenkt ! 
trotzdem ratterte plötzlich schnurr von der rolle und ich konnte einen guten 80er landen. keine 20 minuten später einen weiteren guten und bis zum sonnenuntergang noch einen dritten breitkopf-aal. danach ging bis zum morgengrauen nichts mehr - obwohl alles passte.
wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt sind das dinge, die man einfach nicht verstehen kann.

trotzdem bin ich der meinung, es gibt das optimale aal-wetter und die optimalen bedingungen. diesen zeitpunkt zu treffen ist eine kunst...oder aber glücksache.
leider lässt man sich viel zu oft (zumindest ich ) von vielleicht ungünstigen verhältnissen ablenken/ umstimmen ...und bleibt lieber zuhause. obwohl vielleicht doch was gegangen wäre...

Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## karpspezi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Stimmt !!!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ börnie
......gut geschrieben ! #6


----------



## aalpietscher (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So is es!

Es gibt halt keine bedingungen an denen man sich orientieren kann,jeder tag is anders auch wenn die bedingungen gleich sind!


Gruß...


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> @Lucioperca17
> 
> dein posting ist treffend und beschreibt eigentlich genau das , was man unter aal-angeln versteht. es ist unergründlich !
> keiner kann dir darauf eine antwort geben, weil es niemand weiß. genau das macht den reiz an der sache aus.
> ...



Hallo

Genau so ist das mit den Aalen, ich mach das seit über 25 Jahren und es gibt keine feste Regel, wann es eine gute Nacht wird, oder wann nicht.
Ich habe vor und nach einem Gewitter gut gefangen, oder auch keinen Biss bekommen, das gilt auch für Vollmondnächte, oder 30° Celsius am hellichten Tag.
Gerade darum geh ich immer wieder hin, weil es mich einfach reizt.

Petri Martin


----------



## harrystephan (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo in die Runde!

Martin beschreibt den Reiz (oder die Sucht |kopfkrat ?!?!?) sehr genau, denn nur am Wasser und nicht vom Sofa kann man das herausfinden.

@Martin: LG


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...ich finde die letzte beiträge haben sich jetzt ein wenig unterschieden!?
wenn ich es richtig verstanden haben hat börnie gemeint es gibt durchaus bessere oder schlechtere bedingungen nur halt keine feste regeln und immer wieder mal krasse "ausnahmen" !?
so ähnlich sehe ich das auch...ich finde es auch sehr interessant und habe mir schon oft gedanken gemacht an was das liegen könnte-irgendeinen grund muss das ganze ja haben und wenn er noch so banal ist...
bei mir kommt halt wie gesagt dazu, dass ich an relativ kleinen überschaubaren gewässern angel und es halt auch sein kann, dass nimmer viel drin ist...das weiss man halt nie.darum fällts eher schwer dranzubleiben wenn einige male nix mehr ging...
auch interessant sind die unterschiede von gewässer zu gewässer...
am tage hab ich noch äusserst selten einen aal gefangen bei uns.
vor etlichen jahren wurden an einem bestimmten gewässer bei uns regelmässig (damit ist jetzt gemeint fast jedes jahr) aale über einen meter am hellichten tag gefangen...
ev.gibts ja auch unterschiede beim beissverhalten zwischen spitzkopf-und breitkopfaale? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
letztes jahr z.b. wars relativ konstant bei mir...meistens 1-4 bisse...kaum nächte wo gar nix ging und 
aber auch keine nacht wo so richtig die post abging...!?


und wenn schon kein aal am wasser,dann wenigstens aufm grill (bild ist von gestern)...

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/1474/aalvomgrilldakeineaktue.jpg


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja, das liebe ich an aalangeln  das man nie weiß ob sie denn auch beißen.

aber mich reizt es besonders das es nachtaktive schlangen sind ,also das man nachst angeln muss\kann.

na ja heute abend werde ich vor der arbeit noch mal für ein paar stunden versuchen was fangen......


----------



## moon2k3 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also ich führe bei aal und Zander fangbuch mit wetterdaten und temp

beim Zander ist klar zu merken das der Luftdruck und Helligkeit oft ne rolle spielt 

beim aal ist es aber nicht wirklich raus zu lesen 

bestes beispiel vorletztes jahr wo ich 2 wochen urlaub hatte
die ganze zeit bretternd heiß und man konnte normal aal angeln den einen tag 1 oder 2 den anderen 2 oder 3 

dann viel innerhalb von 2 tagen durch ne regenfront die temp um 15 grad bin ohne erwartungen ans wasser gefahren mit schirm und alles aber an dem abend gabs nen 83 Breitkopf, 71 Spitz, 2x 56 cm spitz und 3 untermässig  

dabei waren massive luftdruck schwankungen usw hab ich nicht verstanden den abend 

dabei hab ich vorher die heiße zeit als optimal gehalten da ich auch recht gut gefangen hab.


----------



## Manne83 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

es hat bei mir auch endlich geklappt , habe zwar 4 Anläufe gebraucht aber meine ersten beiden Aale sind da dieses Jahr 73cm und 57cm Breitkopf





was mich doch ganz schön gewundert hat, da wir nur 10 grad hatten die Nacht...
beide Aale haben sich auch nicht bemerkbar gemacht, die Pose stand wie ne eins und die Glocke gab keinen mucks von sich beim Kontrolieren habe ich es erst gemerkt das sie dran waren...|kopfkrat
ach ja, weil ich die letzten male viele Bisse nicht verwerten konnte habe ich dieses mal die Vorfächer bisschen über einen Meter gebunden...
 das werde ich auch ersteinmal so bei behalten vielleicht bekomme ich ja am we wieder einen

|wavey:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so , war gestern noch ein paar stunden bei richtigen schei.... wetter vor der arbeit, bis kurz vor 24.00 uhr auf aal los.

leider wieder keinen aal :c.....

ganz leer bin ich auch nicht ausgegangen.am wasser angekommen schnell die erste angeln mit einen fingerlangen köfi(mit lebertran) fertig gemacht und kurz vor dem kraut geworfen.

so, dann wollte ich meine zweite rute schnell fertig machen bevor es anfing zu regnen, auf einmal bimmelte meine glocke wie verrückt.ich starrte 5 sekunden wie blöd drauf bis mir klar wurde das ein fisch an meiner angel wie wild schnurr von der freilaufrolle zog.

ich alles fallen und liegen gelassen ,machte drei schritte zur der rute schlug an und......
dachte mir ,na wenn das kein schöner aal ist weiß ich auch nicht.....

der fisch voll ins kraut gezogen,musste sehr hart drillen,bohhh mein herz rasste wie wild....

1 minute später sah ich leider keinen schönen aal,so wie vermutete, sonder mein erster hecht auf köfi,freu.

auch nicht schlecht|supergri....

genau 50 cm....


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri heil zum ersten Hecht!

Ich war gestern auch für ein paar Std. los.
Habe auf der Wiese Wümer gesammelt und nebenbei meine Aalruten ausgelegt.
1 vernünftigen Biss habe ich gehabt, rausgekommen ist ein 71er.
Gefangen auf Heringsfetzen.

mfg


----------



## `angelfreak04 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

danke und selber petri....

na ja mein erster hecht den ich mit köderfisch gefangen habe , so meinte ich das.

p.s das ist doch mal ein schöner aal......


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri zu den aalfängen!

fangbuch habe ich auch mal geführt ein jahr lang auf zander.und zwar richtig detailliert.das macht an unseren kleinen gewässern aber überhaupt keinen sinn...wenn denn mal zander besetzt werden sind die ruckzuck wieder draussen und dieser faktor schlägt einfach sämtliche andre bedingungen...
gibts denn keine studien darüber(beissverhalten von aalen)? heutzutage wird doch über alles studien gemacht...|kopfkrat
ich werds in den nächsten tagen auch nochmal versuchen...vielleicht geht ja dann hier bei der kälte nachts und dem wind auch was-wer weiss...#c


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

glückwunsch, auch wenn es nicht die erhoffte fischart ist.




`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> so , war gestern noch ein paar stunden bei richtigen schei.... wetter vor der arbeit, bis kurz vor 24.00 uhr auf aal los.
> 
> leider wieder keinen aal :c.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukas1603 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

also, ich bin gestern abend auch nocheinmal los mit einem freund. von 21.00 uhr bis ca. halb 3 saßen wir an einem kleinen fluss in neuss. 
bis 23 uhr hatten wir nur eine rotfeder und einen kleinen rapfen (köderfischgröße). aber gegen 23.15 uhr zieht etwas an meiner rechten rute. plötzlich höre ich nurnoch meine bremse und das klingeln des glöckchens.
als ich den fisch nach einem ca. 4-5 minütigen drill gelandet hatte, war ich positiv überrascht, denn es war mein bisher größter wels (82 cm). 
keine halbe stunde (gleiche rute) klingelt wieder das glöckchen und nach einem kurzen drill landete ich einen 60 cm aal.
einige zeit später so gegen halb 1 konnte ich noch einen kleinen wels (ca. 40 cm) landen. 
Als dann noch um 2 uhr ein 9 pfd karpfen auf meine rute biss, war der tag perfekt. :m

ich hatte zwar eigentlich mit mehr aalen gerechnet, aber durch die schönen beifänge war die session trotzdem gelungen  

lg lukas

p.s.: es wurde alles auf tauwurm gefangen.


----------



## Bananaq (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi komme gerade auch vom Ansitz zurück habe 3 Aale 1 Breitkopf auf Köfi und 2 Spitzkopf auf Wurm. Breitkopf is 77cm und die Spitzkopf einer 55 und einer 65 cm alle 3 innerhalb von 20 min. Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## omnimc (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern Abend am Main 2 kleine Aale und einen sehr großen vorm Kescher verloren.Beißzeit war 23.00-0.30 bin dann weg denke aber da wäre noch was gegangen.


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

blöde idee heute die stör .3 mann 9 ruten bestückt vom feinsten und nixxxxxxxxxxxxx. 100 m weiter 2 männer mit lwl kenzeichen, also nochmal 6 ruten auch nixxxxxxxxxxxxx. jedenfalls bis jetzt 24 uhr. auf aal fahre ich erst wieder los wenn es wärmer ist,


----------



## Lukas1603 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

bei mir auch... nur eine kleine brasse als beifang... sonst nichts...


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> blöde idee heute die stör .3 mann 9 ruten bestückt vom feinsten und nixxxxxxxxxxxxx. 100 m weiter 2 männer mit lwl kenzeichen, also nochmal 6 ruten auch nixxxxxxxxxxxxx. jedenfalls bis jetzt 24 uhr. auf aal fahre ich erst wieder los wenn es wärmer ist,


 

ja das kenn ich .....

wo wart ihr denn an der stör?da wo du zuerst wolltest?wie lange warst du denn draußen?und welche köder habt ihr benutz?

so ich werde jetzt zur arbeit#t......


----------



## marcus7 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,

ich war auch die Nacht. An einem Baggersee, hatte mit Zandern als Beifang beim Aalangeln geliebäugelt.

Naja insgesamt waren es dann 0 Aalbisse und 4 Zanderbisse.
Allerdings sahen die Bisse so aus, das sie kurz den Köfi packten und nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ausspuckten, obwohl der Widerstand an der gut austarierten Pose=Null war|kopfkrat.

Das habe ich an dem Gewässer schon öfter gehabt, manchmal beißen sie normal und man fängt sie, das andere mal hat man zwar Bisse, aber unmöglich zu haken...

Kennt das noch jemand?

mfg


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so heute solls wieder los gehen,an einen kleinen see.zwei auf aal und eine auf karpfen.eigentlich erwarte ich nicht großes aus dem see aber da ich schon lange nicht mehr dort war muss man es mal probieren.

kumpel ebend angerufen...,..

#q

alter, vom kumpel der kumpel war gestern los und hatte 10 aale von 70 cm aufwärts gefangen und mehrere "kleine" von 60 und 50 cm die wieder schwimmen......


:c ich will auch.....


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wollte ja ursprünglich vom boot aus in der bucht zu stör.passte aber von der zeit nicht. wir waren beim kanucamp. eine rute habe ich in den mühlengraben positioniert alle anderen in die stör.die beiden anderen angler waren 50 m weiter richtung garzer brücke. geangelt haben wir auf taui und köderfisch die wir direkt dort gesenkt haben. von 19 bis 24 uhr waren wir da. als der wind kam wurde es ganz schön kalt.  viel glück dir heute abend




`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> ja das kenn ich .....
> 
> wo wart ihr denn an der stör?da wo du zuerst wolltest?wie lange warst du denn draußen?und welche köder habt ihr benutz?
> 
> so ich werde jetzt zur arbeit#t......


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

na den hot spot gibt er nicht preis#q

alter, vom kumpel der kumpel war gestern los und hatte 10 aale von 70 cm aufwärts gefangen und mehrere "kleine" von 60 und 50 cm die wieder schwimmen......


:c ich will auch.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## `angelfreak04 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

yeeeehaaaaaa....

das war mal ein gelungener abend\nacht.

ich machs mal kurz 1 aal von 60cm 400g , 1 karpfen geschätzt 3,5kg und zwei schöne brassen geschätzt 1-1,5kg.:m

aber habt ihr schon mal gehabt das ein aal mais im magen hatte und in mein eimer hatte er auch voll mit mais gekotzt #w.das hatte der aal auf jeden fall von uns geklaut.wir hatte ordentlich mit mais und halibut pellets auf karpfen angefüttert|kopfkrat.ach ja und mein kollege hat nur ein kleinen brassen gefangen|rolleyes....

so noch ein paar pics hier...


----------



## Grundangler85 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi das mit den Mais kenn ich auch aus meinem alten vereinssee die kennen das und futtern das von den Karpfenanglern. Leichtes Futter  brauchen se nicht großartig jagen hehe. Mach doch mal eine mit Mais vllt. klappts ja.

Ach und Petri zu deinen Fängen werde heute abend auch mal los soll ja wärmer werden 



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> yeeeehaaaaaa....
> 
> das war mal ein gelungener abend\nacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## karpspezi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Nachtsitzung von Freitag zu Samstag,5 Aale, 3 auf Köfi ,2 auf Tauwurm.Heftige Beissphase von 22.45 Uhr bis 23.15 Uhr ,danach absolute Funkstille nicht mal Weissfisch oder die lästigen Minibarsche.dann noch mal ne halbe Stunde von 1.30 Uhr bis 2.00 Uhr,dann wieder nix und ab nach Hause.Die Aale waren zwischen 52 cm und 70 cm.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle!
Von Samstag zu Sonntag die Nacht durchgemacht.
Resultat: 3 schöne Aale und 4 Schleien! Habe noch nie so viele Schleien in einer Nacht gefangen. 
Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass wenn die Schleien beißen ich immer mindestens 2 Aale hatte.
Die ganze Nacht gabs Bisse, zwischen 0.00-2.00Uhr am extremsten.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

da ich urlaub habe werde ich die ganze woche auf aal gehen....
und heute werde ich nochmal in der stör versuchen....

darf man eigentlich an der störbrücke von plate oder auch banzkow angeln?ich meine direkt so|kopfkrat.... 10m daneben.

achso der karpfen hatte wie ich geschätzt habe 3,5 kg gehabt und der große brassen auch 1,5 kg (der kleinere 850g).


----------



## mathei (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> da ich urlaub habe werde ich die ganze woche auf aal gehen....
> und heute werde ich nochmal in der stör versuchen....
> 
> darf man eigentlich an der störbrücke von plate oder auch banzkow angeln?ich meine direkt so|kopfkrat.... 10m daneben.
> ...


 glückwunsch erstmal. denke du darfst. warum auch nicht. bleib am besten auf deiner seite plate. ist natürchlicher und nicht so gerade wie bei mir. ( künstlich )


----------



## `angelfreak04 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

danke...

ja, mir war irgendwie so das man 150 m enfernt von der brücke angeln darf #c.

wenn dann wollte ich vor der banzkower brücke angeln (bei der pony bar).

aber letztes jahr wurde auch gut im störkanal gefangen....
(das monotone stück)


----------



## Manne83 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich war von 21.00Uhr bis 23.30Uhr an der Wörnitz

1 Spitzkopf 74cm und nen total abgemagerten Hecht von 66cm :m


----------



## mathei (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> danke...
> 
> ja, mir war irgendwie so das man 150 m enfernt von der brücke angeln darf #c.
> 
> ...


na mach wie du denkst. aus meiner sicht würde ich erst ab plate richtung schwerin angeln


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

diese nacht hat es nun geklappt mit aal...
es war dann gleich ein schöner breitkopf mit richtig dickem "kreuz"
(70cm) ausm see...
kurze beissphase innerhalb 20 min,davor und danach ruhe.


----------



## Seefi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So grad wieder vom angeln eingetroffen. erster biss gegen 22 uhr nach ca 1 min kampf haken ab  #c auf jedenfall war das was sehr sehr großes. dann flaute und dann noch 2 spitzköpfe auf tauwurm fast zeitgleich gegen 23:45 uhr. die bisse waren super vorsichtig und es wurde kaum sehne genommen. alles in allem noch ein zufriedenstellender montag abend ausklang |rolleyes


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri....

ich war bis 01.30 uhr mit mein boot auf mein vereinssee außer ein biss war nix.es war sehr windig bis um 01.00 uhr und ziemlich hell.ich saß an einen seerosenfeld mit schilfgürtel.

na ja die karpfen waren sehr aktiv und die kleinfische sind wie wild die ganze zeit an der wasseroberfläche gesprungen.

gestern war ich am kanal, war am fetten krautfeld das bestimmt 100 m lang war aber dort war auch nichts zu holen:c....

heute werde ich wieder los aber diesmal mitten aufn see....


----------



## dewi23 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich bin gerade wieder gekommen vom ansitz. 
ich war in kolding (dänemark) am hafen und habe um 1.00 uhr den ersten spitzkopf gefangen. er hatte so um die 45 cm. er durfte wieder losziehen.
dann war bis um 3 uhr pause. dann habe ich inerhalb von 30 min noch 3 aale gefangen. 85 cm, 70cm, und 68cm. dann war totale flaute. alle auf tauwurm.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

och nööööö....wieder nichts

außer zwei bisse war nix.....

aber ich konnte einen meteoriten beobachten wie er in die erdatmosphäre eingedrungen war.das war richtig geil, hatte so was noch nie gesehen.

als ich mein köder neu bestücken wollte wurde mein bootsboden auf einmal sehr hell.ich schaute sofort zum himmel und sah (bohhh das ist eigentlich unbeschreiblich) einen hell grünen körper richtung erde rasen, der aber kurz vor der erde verglüht ist.

Einfach hammer gewesen,habe sogar voll die gänsehaut bekommen.:m


----------



## marcus7 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> aber ich konnte einen meteoriten beobachten wie er in die erdatmosphäre eingedrungen war.das war richtig geil, hatte so was noch nie gesehen.




War gestern auch bis ca. 1Uhr. Nur 2 klitzekleine Aale auf der Wurmrute.


War das mit dem Meteoriten ca. gegen 1.30Uhr?
War da grade aufm Nachhauseweg durch die City gefahren und habe mich schon gewundert wieso ich bei dem vielen Licht inner Stadt so eine Riesen Sternschnuppe am Himmel sehe|supergri

mfg


----------



## harrystephan (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, moin!

Wir hatten das Glück, dieses Schauspiel auch miterleben zu dürfen. Dies war so gegen 00:30 h. Wir waren baff und beeindruckt.

Zunächst mussten wir raten: Leuchtmunition vom Truppenübungsplatz? Große Sternschnuppe? All diese Erlebnisse in der Vergangenheit waren zu klein und passten nicht auf dieses Schauspiel.

Nach dem Ausschlußverfahren sind wir auch zum Ergebnis Meteorit gekommen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja ja ja leute....

das war so gegen 00.30-01.30 uhr ich weiß nicht genau aber so um den dreh.man konnte das specktakel zwar nur weinige sekunden mit erleben aber das war echt sehenswert.

vielleicht wird ja noch was in den nachrichten darüber berichtet.


----------



## Seefi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin. Ja das mit dem Meteoriten habe ich auch gesehen. War sehr beeindruckend.

Zum Aalfang

vorgestern mein PB mit 74cm auf Köderfisch und schön dick.

Jetzt grad zurück und PB gleich auf glatte 80cm draufgesetzt und richtig schön unterarmdick. Bild folgt :vik:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hey leute....

dickes petri seefi! davon träume ich noch nachst!

komme gerade vom aalangeln wieder , doch gestern\heute nacht ging nichst.

aber! ich war mit ein kumpel gestern von 17.00 uhr bis 19.00 uhr am wasser und konnte ein spitzkopfaal von 57 cm und 350 g fangen.am Tag in Brütener hitze! ich glaube irgendwie das die aale zurzeit mehr tags über beißen als nachst.

hier das foto...






FREU |supergri


----------



## teddy- (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@angelfreak04

na geht doch dann bekommst ja deine tonne doch noch voll wenn das so weiter geht 


heut abend komm ich endlich auch mal wieder los mal schaun ob ich der elbe ein par schleicher entlocken kann 

gruß stephan


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Steht zwar schon im Bodenseetrööt, aber ich kopier es auch mal hier rein:

Guten morgen,

ich war vorletzte Nacht. Es ging nichts und ich bin komischerweise  wieder eingeschlafen. Im Morgengrauen dann der Biss. Schöner Raubaal,  83cm 1,2kg:
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg696/scaled.php?server=696&filename=p1040912.jpg&res=medium



Wieder das gewohne Bild: Befall vom Schwimmblasenwurm:
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg143/scaled.php?server=143&filename=p1040920j.jpg&res=medium


Gefressen wurde, nicht wie bei den Spitzmäulern Unmengen an  Bachflohkrebsen sondern die hier in Massen vorkommenden aber deutlich  größeren Krebse (ich glaube Signalkrebse). 
Hab ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber die eigenen sich auch wunderbar  als Aalköder (das Fleisch aus dem Hinterteil) und es wurde damit auch  hier schon gefangen:

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg651/scaled.php?server=651&filename=p1040925o.jpg&res=medium

Viele Grüße
Kretzer
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img696.*ih.us/img696/8961/p1040912.jpg


----------



## marcus7 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sauber, das ist ein guter Aal!#6

@angelfreak: habe vorgestern als es noch heiß war beim schnorcheln wieder einen schönen 70cm+ Aal tagsüber aktiv herumschwimmen sehen.

mfg


----------



## vollkoma (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzten Freitag vor einem Gewitter, auf Mistwurmbündel von 16:30 bis 17:00 Uhr, 55 und 57 cm


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Dickes petri heil an alle die erfolgreich waren!

Ich werde gleich nochmal auf aal gehen,ist zwar nicht so ein geiles wetter wie gestern (30grad),ne regen 14 grad#t aber mal gucken.was soll ich im urlaub auch zu hause rum hocken!

@ kretzer....

das ist ein schwimmblasenwurm! Ich würde sagen das der parasit bei (fast) jeden aal vertreten ist,der von gestern hatte auch welche!

hier lesen!!!

*Befall mit dem Schwimmblasenwurm*
Der Schwimmblasenwurm (Anguillicola) ist ein aus Asien eingeschleppter Parasit, der in der Schwimmblase des Aals schmarotzt und sie schädigt. So lange der Aal sein bis zu 12 Jahre währendes Dasein im Süßwasser fristet, spielt die Schwimmblase für ihn eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, denn er ist ja ein Bodenfisch. Während seiner Rückwanderung in die Sargassosee aber braucht er seine Schwimmblase dringend, um sich kräfteschonend im Wasser zu tarieren. Aale führen nämlich ausgeprägte tagesperiodische Vertikalwanderungen durch, d. h. tagsüber schwimmen sie in bis zu 500 m Tiefe, nachts aber nahe der Oberfläche. Und mit einer vorgeschädigten Schwimmblase kann sich der Fisch in so unterschiedlichen Tiefen nur mit erheblichem Mehraufwand an Kraft bewegen. Da er nichts mehr frisst, sondern nur noch von seinen enormen Fettreserven lebt, fehlen im gerade diese zur Bildung der Geschlechtsprodukte. Manche Forscher nehmen auch an, dass es diese Schwimmblasenwurm-geschädigten Aale gar nicht mehr bis in das Laichgebiet schaffen und vorher sterben.

@ markus

na siehste viele glauben das nicht das die aale tags über auf raub zug gehen und nachst schlafen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@angelfreak: jo, genau deswegen habe ich es dazugeschrieben. Hier hat das fast jeder Aal. Ich schaue nahezu immer nach.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle!
Werde dieses Wochenende in die "Aale am Tage" Saison einsteigen. Die geht nämlich langsam los an meinem Hausgewässer.
Dann kann ich Nachts wieder schlafen:m

Vielleicht mache ich mal darüber ein Film (dazu fehlen mir im moment leider die mittel) oder einen ausfürhlichen Bericht.
|wavey:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> @angelfreak: jo, genau deswegen habe ich es dazugeschrieben. Hier hat das fast jeder Aal. Ich schaue nahezu immer nach.
> 
> Gruß
> Kretzer


 

früher ist mir der schwimmblasenwurm nicht (so) deutlich aufgefallen aber heut zu tage sieht man die würmer deutlich beim ausnehmen in der schwimmblase.

So! ich muss gleich los Aale jagen!|supergri
es juckt schon wieder.....:q


----------



## karpspezi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Montag 1 Aal 52 cm,Dienstag 1 Aal 55 cm, Mittwoch 1Aal 55 cm,alle auf Tauwurm zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten von 23.00 Uhr bis 2.00 Uhr,sehr mühseelig.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## marcus7 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich glaub heute ist ganz gutes Aalwetter, auf jeden Fall werd ichs später mal probieren...

mfg


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,Montag 1 Aal 52 cm,Dienstag 1 Aal 55 cm, Mittwoch 1Aal 55 cm,alle auf Tauwurm zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten von 23.00 Uhr bis 2.00 Uhr,sehr mühseelig.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 
petri...
na ja.... 
wenigsten fängst du nachst noch welche, bei uns geht nachst überhaupt nichts am kanal.trotzdem werde ich wieder ein ansitz heute abend starten.

war vorhin noch ein paar stunden auf aal aber außer plötze und barsche wollte nix schlangen mäßiges beißen.


----------



## karpspezi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> petri...
> na ja....
> wenigsten fängst du nachst noch welche, bei uns geht nachst überhaupt nichts am kanal.trotzdem werde ich wieder ein ansitz heute abend starten.
> 
> war vorhin noch ein paar stunden auf aal aber außer plötze und barsche wollte nix schlangen mäßiges beißen.



Petri,versuche mal auf Köfi und wenn es bei euch Ückeleis gibt dann etwas früher los zum stippen.Entweder ganze Ückeleis oder Fetzen,kleine Plötzen gehen natürlich auch ,dann klappt es auch mit dem 70er(lach)Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,versuche mal auf Köfi und wenn es bei euch Ückeleis gibt dann etwas früher los zum stippen.Entweder ganze Ückeleis oder Fetzen,kleine Plötzen gehen natürlich auch ,dann klappt es auch mit dem 70er(lach)Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 

ja,wenn das so einfach wäre...

ich angel immer mit köfi sowie wurm aber zurzeit ist echt nichts zu machen#c.

werde doch nicht mehr heute los....beine total schlapp...windig und kalt draußen...ne heute nacht nicht,schonzeit für die aale.....


----------



## marcus7 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So, muss mich korrigieren...war wohl doch kein "Aalweter" die Nacht.
Ganze Nacht und kein Aalbiss. Habe ab 01:00Uhr aus lauter Verzweiflung schon Wurmbündel an eine der Ruten gemacht, aber auch da nix.

Morgens um 5:30Uhr wurde ich dann von einem guten Schnurabzug auf meiner Heringsrute geweckt, Anhieb..ne Wand dran, die mir nach paar Sekunden mein 50er Mono-Vorfach zerbissen hat. Danke dafür lieber Hecht.

mfg


----------



## Lucioperca17 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...irgendwie wunderts mich nicht, dass die aale bei DIESEM wetter nimmer beissen.das ist ja nicht mehr normal.2 tage richtig heiss,dann gehts wieder 20 grad runter...heute nacht kaum über 7 grad.da bin ich doch froh, dass ich lieber frauen-wm geschaut habe...
ich weiss nicht wann wir das letzte mal einige tage am stück konstantes wetter hatten.;+
andrerseits müssen die aale ja irgendwann fressen...#c


----------



## karpspezi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Westwind,bedeckt,12 Grad für die Nacht angesagt,Köfis schon gestippt,da geht was,werde morgen berichten.Grüsse aus Vorpommern


----------



## `angelfreak04 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,Westwind,bedeckt,12 Grad für die Nacht angesagt,Köfis schon gestippt,da geht was,werde morgen berichten.Grüsse aus Vorpommern


 

meinste? na ja ich werde auch berichten wie es heute abend laufen wird.

fahre mit nen kumpel am see , wenn alles klappt....


----------



## Lukas1603 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,Westwind,bedeckt,12 Grad für die Nacht angesagt,Köfis schon gestippt,da geht was,werde morgen berichten.Grüsse aus Vorpommern


 

seh ich genuaso... ich hoffe mal auf nen schönen aal und nen fetten wels :m


----------



## teddy- (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hallo 

also für mich war es eine aal nacht 5 stück konnte ich überlisten drei schwimmen wieder gebissen haben sie von 22.00 bis 1.00 uhr 

aber mein kumpel hat den vogel abgeschossen er hatte 12 aale aber auch sehr viele kleine 

gruß stephan


----------



## mathei (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wo bist denn gewesen teddy. wollte eigentlich heute auch los, aber wetter und erkältung lassen es leider nicht zu.

gruss mathias



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also für mich war es eine aal nacht 5 stück konnte ich überlisten drei schwimmen wieder gebissen haben sie von 22.00 bis 1.00 uhr
> 
> ...


----------



## teddy- (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wo bist denn gewesen teddy. wollte eigentlich heute auch los, aber wetter und erkältung lassen es leider nicht zu.
> 
> gruss mathias




hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## Lukas1603 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich bin gerade wieder gekommen und es hat sich ncihts getan #q kein erhofter aal und nichtmal ein kleiner wels...

gruss lukas


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Die hab ich beide gefangen 

75er Spitzkopf aus der Ruhr und einen Miniwaller.

#h


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri....

wir konnten kein aal überlisten.....
köder waren tauwurm,dendrobenas,köfi....

ein richtig guten run auf meiner karpfen rute hatte ich aber nach kurzen drill ist er leider ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also für mich war es eine aal nacht 5 stück konnte ich überlisten drei schwimmen wieder gebissen haben sie von 22.00 bis 1.00 uhr
> 
> ...


 

hast\habt (ihr) auch fotos gemacht?


----------



## karpspezi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,nicht ganz so wie erwartet aber einen Schleicher von 52 cm auf Tauwurm konnte ich dann gegen 00.30Uhr noch überlsten.Der Höhepunkt war dieses mal ein schöner Spiegler von 8 pfund,hatte vorsorglich noch ne Karpfenangel vor der Schilfkante ausgelegt,wo ich schon seit Tagen vorgefüttert hatte,aber ansonsten Windstärke 3-4,anhaltend aus nord-west,14 Grad,war sehr ungemühtlich im Boot,gegen 2.00 Uhr abgebrochen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## teddy- (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> hast\habt (ihr) auch fotos gemacht?



nein fotos machen wir eigendlich fast nie von unseren fängen


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,nicht ganz so wie erwartet aber einen Schleicher von 52 cm auf Tauwurm konnte ich dann gegen 00.30Uhr noch überlsten.Der Höhepunkt war dieses mal ein schöner Spiegler von 8 pfund,hatte vorsorglich noch ne Karpfenangel vor der Schilfkante ausgelegt,wo ich schon seit Tagen vorgefüttert hatte,aber ansonsten Windstärke 3-4,anhaltend aus nord-west,14 Grad,war sehr ungemühtlich im Boot,gegen 2.00 Uhr abgebrochen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 
petri....

deine räuchertonne müsste ja schon bald voll sein:m.....
ich dachte mir gestern schon dass das kein gutes aalwetter sei.





teddy- schrieb:


> nein fotos machen wir eigendlich fast nie von unseren fängen


 
achso , schade....
und was wenns mal ein richtig kapitaler ist?


----------



## teddy- (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@angelfreak04

dann haben wir ja noch das handy dabei 

übrigens scheint bei uns am mittwoch gutes aalwetter zu sein mit gewitter und kaum wind ich hoffe das ändert sich nicht


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> übrigens scheint bei uns am mittwoch gutes aalwetter zu sein mit gewitter und kaum wind ich hoffe das ändert sich nicht


 
ja, es muss wäääärmer werden dann laufen auch wieder die aale.dazu noch wärmer gewitter besser gehts gar nicht......

und nicht immer so ein wechselhaftes wetter (30 grad und nächsten tag nur noch 14 grad).


----------



## teddy- (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> ja, es muss wäääärmer werden dann laufen auch wieder die aale.dazu noch wärmer gewitter besser gehts gar nicht......
> 
> und nicht immer so ein wechselhaftes wetter (30 grad und nächsten tag nur noch 14 grad).




also ich hab mal so beobachtet das das mit den temp.-schwankungen garnicht so schlimm ist wenn der luftdruck gleich bleibt mußt mal drauf achten 

das kommt zwar nicht so oft vor aber wenn dann läufts ganz gut


----------



## karpspezi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Stimmt !!!


----------



## mathei (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

jo ab mittwoch wird es besser. es geht ja nicht nur um das beisswetter für den fisch, sondern auch um das wetter für uns. bei dauerregen wie heute stell ich mich nicht raus. da musst du ja die bilgenpumpe laufen lassen.
QUOTE=teddy-;3379312]also ich hab mal so beobachtet das das mit den temp.-schwankungen garnicht so schlimm ist wenn der luftdruck gleich bleibt mußt mal drauf achten 

das kommt zwar nicht so oft vor aber wenn dann läufts ganz gut[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manne83 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich hab nen 63cm Spitzkopf und nen Kolege ein 67cm Spitz...:vik:


----------



## Slick (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Grad zürück.Nix Null.Kein Zupfer  garnichts.


----------



## Bobrjann (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wann: 24 Juni, ca. 9:45 Uhr
Wo: Weißenstädter See
Was: Spitzkopf 78cm
Wie: Feedermontage auf Maden an nem 12er Haken

Sooo, darauf bin ich recht stolz, da es außerdem mein erster Aal überhaupt war ^.^
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt fand gerade das Wettkampfangeln statt. Und es hieß "Raubfische müssen wieder zurückgesetzt werden!".
Wir waren uns nicht sicher ob wir den Aal nun wieder zurücksetzten müssen oder ober in die Wertung mit eingeht.
Am Ende durfte ich ihn mitnehmen, aber ich ging NICHT in die Wertung ein, mit der Begründung, es wäre ein Raubfisch.

Was meint ihr dazu? Zählt der Aal zu den Raubfischen?!
(Übrigens wurden auch Saiblinge gefangen, die man in dem Fall auch zu den Raubfischen zählen könnte oder nicht?! )

mfg


----------



## Lucioperca17 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,nicht ganz so wie erwartet aber einen Schleicher von 52 cm auf Tauwurm konnte ich dann gegen 00.30Uhr noch überlsten.Der Höhepunkt war dieses mal ein schöner Spiegler von 8 pfund,hatte vorsorglich noch ne Karpfenangel vor der Schilfkante ausgelegt,wo ich schon seit Tagen vorgefüttert hatte,aber ansonsten Windstärke 3-4,anhaltend aus nord-west,*14 Grad,war sehr ungemühtlich im Boot*,gegen 2.00 Uhr abgebrochen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 
also bei uns hatte es in dieser nacht (war glaub die vorletzte nacht?) nicht 14 grad sondern 4,3 grad...und
da bleib ich mal schön unter der warmen decke!
also "normal" sieht anders auf find ich...auch ansonsten ist das wetter bei uns die letzten 3 tage typisch für ende oktober.sogar die herbstwinde sind da...#d
ab dienstag/mittwoch solls wieder halbwegs normal werden,dann sitz ich auch mal wieder an...


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Bobrjann schrieb:


> Wann: 24 Juni, ca. 9:45 Uhr
> Wo: Weißenstädter See
> Was: Spitzkopf 78cm
> Wie: Feedermontage auf Maden an nem 12er Haken
> ...



Schau einfach mal in welchem Teilforum Du bist - da wird Deine Frage bereits beantwortet. Auch die Frage nach den Saiblingen  #h


Petri zum Aal - 78er Spitzkopf ist ein schöner Fang !


----------



## `angelfreak04 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Bobrjann schrieb:


> Wann: 24 Juni, ca. 9:45 Uhr
> Wo: Weißenstädter See
> Was: Spitzkopf 78cm
> Wie: Feedermontage auf Maden an nem 12er Haken
> ...


 
petri....

also den spitzkopfaal würde ich nicht unter den raubfischen zählen.was ist denn mit brassen und co.... die fressen doch auch maden und würmer,ist ja auch fleischige nahrung.
sind sie deswegen jetzt auch raubfische?

oder die plötze jagen an der wasseroberfläche abends nach fliegen-wie forellen?!


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

vielleicht mal ganz einfach. raubfisch ist der, der auch fisch jagt. aal ja. plötz nein


----------



## `angelfreak04 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

es gibt aber zwei arten von aalen....

Spitzkopfaal 
Frißt:würmer,larven,insekten usw aber kein Fisch!

Breitkopfaal
Frißt: Hauptsächlich fisch dann krebse,würmer usw...


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Es handelt sich nur um eine Art Aal und Spitzköpfe fressen auch Fische, wenn auch nur kleine. 

#h


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ist ein argument. und nun ?, stehen wir am anfang


----------



## marcus7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Das stimmt, habe auch schon spitzköpfe auf Köfi/Fetzen gehabt.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Heute um 18:00 ein kleiner 50er Aal, es geht los!


----------



## Bobrjann (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wenn ein Aal ein Raubfisch ist, dann hätten die die Saiblinge aber auch net werten dürfen :-/
naja oke, egal..is nunmal so, ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut ^.^

wollte nur mal kurz eure meinung wissen.

Und nun zu euren super Aalfängen 

PS: Petri heil Spezi


----------



## teddy- (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moin moin

hallo leute der aal ist eindeutig ein raubfisch egal welcher einfach mal google benutzen 

gruß stephan


----------



## Aaligator04 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moinsen...
Just zurück von der Ems!
Alles in allem ziemlich mau.
3 Bisse 2 Aale.
Einen 63er und nen Schniepel von ca. 35 der wieder schwimmt!
Greetz Bastian


----------



## Axel123 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bin am Wochenende mal wieder am eigenen Teich gewesen. Meine Jungs wollten angeln. Abends um 21 Uhr hab ich die beiden dann ins Bett geschickt.|schlafen

Jetzt war ich dran, freu. Rute fertig gemacht, frischen Tauwurm aufgezogen und raus mit der Rute. #: Lecker Bierchen dabei, #g frische Luft, was kann es schöneres geben??? 

Naja, nach 6 Bieren und einigen Regenschauern hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll und bin dann gegen 3 Uhr auch ins Bett. |schlaf:

Um 7 Uhr dann wieder hoch, Rute nochmal raus und hoffen.
Bei der Hoffnung ist es bei mir dann auch geblieben #q

Ab 9 Uhr wollten die Jungs auch wieder ran, na gut sollen Sie. :q

Dann um 10 vor 11 ein markerschütternder Schrei von meinem großen!!!! |director:

Papa, Papa ich hab nen Fisch!!!! Papa, Papa , das ist ein Aal. Juchhu.

Ich glaube das hat die ganze Nachbarschaft gehört!!! Nur das der nächste Nachbar vllt 1 km entfernt wohnt. Ich war jedenfalls richtig wach. #6

So ist mein großer endlich zu seinem ersten Aal gekommen, nicht groß (50cm) aber doch ein großes Erlebnis für Ihn.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Thema: spitzkopfaal\breitkopfaal

na ja....ist ja auch egal....

die hauptsache ist, das wir welche fangen|supergri.....

aber gefangen hab ich noch nie ein spitzkopfaal auf fisch#c.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Heute Abend wieder versucht auf Aal bis 21:30, doch leider wollte sich diesmal kein tages schlängler erbamen...Es läuft sehr schleppend!


----------



## Streber (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende mal wieder am eigenen Teich gewesen. Meine Jungs wollten angeln. Abends um 21 Uhr hab ich die beiden dann ins Bett geschickt.|schlafen
> 
> Jetzt war ich dran, freu. Rute fertig gemacht, frischen Tauwurm aufgezogen und raus mit der Rute. #: Lecker Bierchen dabei, #g frische Luft, was kann es schöneres geben???
> 
> ...


 
Na dann mal eine dickes Petri Heil an Deinen Sohn zum ersten Aal. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er sich riesig gefreut hat #6


----------



## Seefi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

auch von mir dickes petri deinem sohnemann


nachträglich noch das foto von letzter woche. 74cm.  leider zu dunkel


----------



## Seefi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nachtrag:

und noch wie versprochen mein PB letzte Woche als Foto. Ich freu mich noch immer über die glatte 80.


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hey freaak04 hier ma ein tip.mein cousin letztes we2 aale a 80 cm und richtig fett 5 cm. direkt bei ihm am schuppen gegenüber vom seeglerheim. da wo auch die police ist. sie baggern gerade die rinne aus. war zu doll verschlammt. im hochsommer knapp 60 cm. bin da kaum noch reingekommen. vermute durch das baggern wird richtig was aufgewühlt, dass den aal juckig macht.



QUOTE=`angelfreak04;3378950]petri....

wir konnten kein aal überlisten.....
köder waren tauwurm,dendrobenas,köfi....

ein richtig guten run auf meiner karpfen rute hatte ich aber nach kurzen drill ist er leider ausgeschlitzt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Soo heute Abend nochmals losgewesen, konnte die Nullnummer von gestern nicht auf mich sitzen lassen.
Das Wetter, naja.Aber am Abend klarte es auf, super feeling und die Aale mochten es auch. Es gab insgesamt 2 Aale, sie haben aber noch extrem vorsichtig gebissen. Heute gab es auch eine menge Beifang ala Rotauge.
Nachdem die Sonne langsam verschwand, war schluß für mich.
Bald gehts wieder los, vielleicht mal vormittags.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> hey freaak04 hier ma ein tip.mein cousin letztes we2 aale a 80 cm und richtig fett 5 cm. direkt bei ihm am schuppen gegenüber vom seeglerheim. da wo auch die police ist. sie baggern gerade die rinne aus. war zu doll verschlammt. im hochsommer knapp 60 cm. bin da kaum noch reingekommen. vermute durch das baggern wird richtig was aufgewühlt, dass den aal juckig macht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hey.....

wo meinst du genau,schweriner?

komme gerade von der stör wieder und wieder nichts....
aber krebsbisse ohneeee ende....|bigeyes

Petri friedfisch-spezi
hast die auf wurm geangelt?


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Tag des  Angelns: 5/6.7.2011
Gewässer: Weser bei Vlotho
Wind: k.a.
Köder: Tauwurm
Montage: Haken , Angel ^^
Wurfweite ca.: 5m
Himmel: War da und sa toll aus 
Fang: Aale , 3 Mitgenommen , 7 gesammt ( 4 st 40->45) Mindestmass 50
sonstiges:
Goile Nacht 
Aal läuft , muste das angeln einstellen wegen akuter Tauwurm knappheit


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



> Petri friedfisch-spezi
> hast die auf wurm geangelt?Petri Dank!


Ja, ich angel am Tage nur noch mit Wurm auf Aal, Köfi geht auch aber da ist die Bissausbeute schlechter, dafür gehen meist die größeren Aale auf Köfis.

Ich hoffe das du demnächst wieder erfolg hast, diese ganzen erfolglosen nächte sind schon hart, kenne das selber. Leider machen die Aale es uns nicht immer leicht.

@Boedchen Petri!
Ja der Abend war echt super ich konnte leider nicht bis in die Nacht fischen^^, will gar nicht wissen was da bei mir noch passiert wäre...


----------



## Lukas1603 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Tag des Angelns: 5/6.7.2011
> Gewässer: Weser bei Vlotho
> Wind: k.a.
> Köder: Tauwurm
> ...


 
petri


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht an der Lippe:2 Bisse,ein Aal,76 cm,1,045Kg...kurz darauf der 2.Biss,danach totenstille...Spielte sich alles um 22.30 ab!!!


----------



## Seefi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern an der Warnow
Zeitfenster 20-01:30 Uhr

Leider kein Aal dafür ein Hecht auf Grund der wieder schwimmt und beim zusammenpacken biss an der letzten Angeln noch eine 31er Quappe|kopfkrat


----------



## aalpietscher (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Von erfolglosen nächten kann ich auch ein lied singen


Aber heute werd ich nach 3 wöchiger pause mal wieder einen versuch starten!

Irgendwann muß doch mal was gehen!?


Gruß und petri heil.....|wavey:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Von erfolglosen nächten kann ich auch ein lied singen
> 
> 
> Aber heute werd ich nach 3 wöchiger pause mal wieder einen versuch starten!
> ...


 
hey....das wird schon.....

bin mir sicher das du heute dein aal fangen wirst 
und wenn nicht ,dann würde ich mir an deiner stelle mal langsam sorgen machen.

hast du eigentlich schon mal am tag auf aal geangelt?versuch es mal und nicht nur bei bewölkten wetter sondern auch mal wenn dir die sonne den kopf wegbrennt,trau dich ^^.

ich bin der meinung das ich den letzten monat immer zur falschen uhrzeit auf aal geangelt habe.konnte letztens endlich meinen ersten aal aus mein hausgewässer fangen,am tag! 

den gleichen abend saßen wir noch draußen bis 02.30 uhr , konnten aber keinen mehr fangen|kopfkrat....


----------



## harrystephan (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, moin!

In den letzten Monaten habe ich viele Ansitze auf Aal in unseren Vereinsgewässern unternommen. Mir gelang es jedoch bisher nicht vorzeigbare Aale zu überlisten. Ich hatte Nächte mit Fängen von 10 Aalen und mehr, die alle zu der Abteilung "Schnürsenkel" gehörten. Durch weiteres Ausprobieren von neuen Stellen konnte ich gestern 3 schöne Raubaale (1 x 85 cm, 1 x um 76 cm, 1 x 75 cm) mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 2.850 gr. (ausgenommen) fangen.

Für diesen Fang hat sich das Warten gelohnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !

Grüsse & Petri

PS: Die Hand gehört meiner Tochter. Sie wollte fühlen, wie sich das "Zucken" der ausgenommen Aale anfühlt.


----------



## Manne83 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

oh ha, Petri...#6
du schreibst du hast stellen ausprobiert.... darf man erfahren an was für einer stelle du die gefangen hast?
ich habe die besten erfolge derzeit, wenn ich da Angeln wo Bäume/Büsche im Wasser sind...
aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch bessere Stellen


----------



## mathei (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hey.....

wo meinst du genau,schweriner?
 ja schweriner innensee das seglerheim an den werderwiesen. genau die einfahrt hinter der wasserpolizei vom see aus gesehen


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@harrystephan dickes Petri zu den fettern Aalen! Das rumprobieren lohnt sich echt!

War heute von 15:00 bis 18:30 draußen, die Sonne brannte regelrecht im nacken, ungewohnt nach der längeren schlechtwetterphase.
Es gab wieder eine menge Weißfische, die mein Wurmbestand auf die Probe stellten. Heute bin ich recht tief gewesen, hab da eigentlich mit weniger Weißfisch gerechnet..naja zwischendrin hat sich ein Aal mit reingemogelt, 53cm und 300g. Der lag um 16 Uhr im Boot ich dachte das noch was kommt aber dem war nicht so.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,
Ich werde heute Abend auch mal wieder seid langen auf Aal ansitzen mal sehen ob was geht. Das Wetter ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri den Fängern#6


Bei mir gab es letzte nacht nur 1 kauli und 3 guester


So langsam bin ich mit meinem latain am ende#d


Gruß.....


----------



## marcus7 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@harrystephan: Dickes Petri, das gibt einem Hoffnung es weiter zu versuchen! Tolle Fische!

mfg


----------



## Lucioperca17 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@harrystephan

...da bist du ja mal ordentlich belohnt worden für dein sitzfleisch!petri! #6
einen spitzkopfaal zu fangen ist bei uns relativ leicht,aber mit den breitköpfen ist das so ne sache...das kenn ich! mal geht kaum was und dann gehts mal wieder ratz fatz...


----------



## Slick (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



harrystephan schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> In den letzten Monaten habe ich viele Ansitze auf Aal in unseren Vereinsgewässern unternommen. Mir gelang es jedoch bisher nicht vorzeigbare Aale zu überlisten. Ich hatte Nächte mit Fängen von 10 Aalen und mehr, die alle zu der Abteilung "Schnürsenkel" gehörten. Durch weiteres Ausprobieren von neuen Stellen konnte ich gestern 3 schöne Raubaale (1 x 85 cm, 1 x um 76 cm, 1 x 75 cm) mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 2.850 gr. (ausgenommen) fangen.
> 
> ...



Petri zu den Fischen.#h

Hier mal mein letzter Ansitz.
Das beste war heute so um 1 Uhr beim Nachtangeln.Ich hatte noch Aallockstoff und dacht mir kannst ja mal den Köder tunken und hatte 5 Minuten später ein Biss.In der Dunkelheit konnte man nicht viel erkennen und ging schon richtig Gut ab.Ich dachte mir das ist aber ein richtig fetter Aal.Das Ende von der Geschichte es war eine Barbe.:q

Das die auf das Zeug steht wusste ich nicht. :q


----------



## harrystephan (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, moin!

Gestern gelangen mir zwei weitere Fänge: 
1. Ein schöner 68'er Aal, mit knapp 700 gr. 
2. Eine Brasse im 5 Pfund-Bereich, die ich keschern musste. Trotz mehrfacher Spülung riecht mein Unterfangkescher immer noch. |gr:

@Friedfisch-Spezi, Marcus7, Lucioperca17, Slick: Danke für die Petri's!

@Monnsum: Haste 'ne PN


----------



## karpspezi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,also hier mal meine Erfolge:Montag-Schneider,Dienstag-Schneider,Mittwoch-Schneider,Donnerstag-aus Versehen wohl ein Schuppi von 3 kg der ein Einsehen mit mir hatte.Wer hat diese Woche ähnliche Erfahrungen? Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Seefi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,also hier mal meine Erfolge:Montag-Schneider,Dienstag-Schneider,Mittwoch-Schneider,Donnerstag-aus Versehen wohl ein Schuppi von 3 kg der ein Einsehen mit mir hatte.Wer hat diese Woche ähnliche Erfahrungen? Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 
letzte woche lief blendend, diese woche 1x schneider, 1x quappe & hecht als beifang, gestern nen riesenaal bericht und bild folgt heut abend. das wetter war leider sehr durchwachsen die woche, daher gebe ich diesem auch ein wenig mit schuld.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

gestern schneider ,vorgestern .... den tag davor auch...
na ja bei mir ist es nicht anders gewesen.letztes we auch,außer ein karpfen der mir aber ausgeschlitzt ist ging nichst.

trotzt des bombenwetter für aal (gestern),zumindest bis 22.00-23.00 uhr ging nichts, noch nichtmal ein einzigen biss.

heute gehts wieder los aber zum see, oder auch nicht? mal gucken....


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern war ich mir einem Kumpel los.
Er hat einen schönen 81er breitkopf erwischt und ein Hecht ü90cm hat ihm im Sprung sein aalvorfach zerfetzt...
Bei mir hat sich leider nur ein Schniepelhecht erbarmt.
3 Bisse mit 4 Ruten waren es insg.

mfg


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hier im Norden läufts in meinem Hausgewässer und Umgebung seit paar tagen überhaupt nichts, hab mich schon bei kollegen durchtelefoniert, nichts.
Das Wetter ist bei uns gerade sehr durchwachsen, der Wind dreht stendig. Regen und hitze wechseln sich am tage ab, kein fresswetter.


----------



## Manne83 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hier im Süden ist es genau so....
bin gerade wieder zurück  gekommen, mit leeren Händen...
hoffen wir mal das es bald besser wird


----------



## karpspezi (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,in Vorpommern auch seit ca.10 Tagen nichts zu machen auf Aal,Wassertemperaturen 26-28 Grd.,zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser die Fische sind sehr träge und bewegen sich kaum einzig die Karpfen scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen,heute Nacht wieder einen Schuppi,3kg verhaftet.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:#:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin,
wir waren von Freitag auf Samstag am Vereinsgewässer in Aachen Aalangeln. Gegen 24 Uhr gabs dann die ersten Aalbisse. Einen Biss konnte ich verwerten; Resultag war dann ein 69er Aal.
Bis 2 Uhr lief dann gar nichts mehr...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## vollkoma (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo#h, na scheint ja nicht all zu viel zu gehn war die letzte Nacht auch am Wasser von 18:30 bis 3:00 uhr nur einen biss auf ein Fischfetzen denn ich aber total versemmelt habe #q meine Würmer wollte keiner, weis auch nicht was zur zeit los ist schon die 3. Nacht ohne Fisch so langsam Nervt es.

Gruß aus Sachsen und allen ein Dickes Petri die was gefangen haben |wavey:


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ein aal 60 cm auf dem schweriner see. auf köfi.  nur der eine biss sonst nix. tauis wurden permament abgefressen, ohne das ein biss zu erkennen war.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

mahlzeit!

...bei uns ähnlich.
ich war gestern auch mit dem kumpel draussen und aalmässig tote hose.das wasser ist auch brühwarm bei uns,aber den friedfischen scheints egal zu sein...ich hatte u.a. eine schöne schleie mit 42cm...(meine erste schleie seit jahren...)
mein kumpel hatte ein paar gute brocken am band,jedoch allesamt dank kraut nicht rausbekommen,da könnte ein guter aal dabei gewesen sein,wir bekamen leider keinen der fische zu gesicht...


----------



## Neuling Angler (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habe gestern einen richtig geilen Aal gefangen  Neuer PB mit 91 cm und so breit wie mein Arm, war ein richtig geiler Drill...hätte dabei nie mit einem Aal gerechnet, eher mit einem Wels von +/- 100 cm, aber als ich dann diesen Monsteraal gesehen hab, hat es mir die Sprache verschlagen 

Bilder folgen sobald ich das Kabel für die Digicam gefunden habe ...


----------



## marcus7 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war letzte Nacht mit einem Kumpel.

Ich habe das Baby gefangen mit 90cm, er hat es besser gemacht mit 101 und 117cm|bigeyes.

3pfd; 4,2pfd; 5,6pfd

mfg


----------



## Backfire (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

OhGottohgott ... mann, was für Monster! Ich probiere es seit 2 Jahren, aber mein größter hatte nur 73cm.
Armdickes Petri!
Bitte verratet mir euer Geheimnis. Wenn ich nur mal einen über 80 fangen würde, wäre ich schon glücklich. Aber es spielt wohl auch viel das Gewässer mit. Wo es keine dicken Aale gibt, fängt man halt keine.
@ Neuling Angler, Fan seit Ronnie Hellström. Mein Angelrucksack >





bin halt ein "stiller" Fan.


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri, solche fetten ich ich auch gern mal


----------



## `angelfreak04 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

oh ha.....

petri euch glücklichen fängern....

ich werde heute auch noch vor der arbeit mal los ziehen.


----------



## vollkoma (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

WOW und dickes Petri die beiden über 1m sind ja echt der Hammer|bigeyes bei uns ist man schon mit 60-70cm total zufrieden


----------



## Lukas1603 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

von mir auch petri!!! super fisch #6


----------



## Koalano1 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Alter Verwalter, watt für Oschis|bigeyes
Fettes Petri!!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@marcus7 Petri zu den fetten schlangen!!|bigeyes

War eben auch los und um 20:30-20:40 hatte ich 4 Aalbisse, 2 Aale sind hängen geblieben, beide hatten 60cm und 400g. Danach gar nichts mehr. 
Wetter ist trotzdem nicht beständig, war wohl zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort (irgendwann müssen sie ja fressen).
Trotzdem ist die gesamte Situation bei uns mieserabel.


----------



## Meteraal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Fettes Petri zu den 3 Ausnahmefischen. Einfach unglaublich - 2 Meteraale in einer Nacht... 
Auf Köderfisch oder Wurm gefangen? 
Was hast du als Vorfachmaterial verwendet? Stahl oder Mono?

Gruß Meteraal


----------



## derFörster (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri an marcus7 und auch an Neuling Angler... :m 

Das ist ja echt der Wahnsinn drei Aale von solchen Ausmaßen in einer Nacht die andere Angler ihr ganzes Leben nicht fangen... #r  

magst du vieleicht bitte noch etwas ausführlicher berichten zwecks Köder , Wetter , Drillzeit , Gewässer usw  ? 

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,

Köder waren geköpfte Rotaugen am 1er Haken mit 40er Mono-Vorfach.

Der ganz große hat das Vorfach aber genau in dem Moment geknackt, als wir ihn an Land hatten. Also lieber auf 50er oder Stahl gehen, wenn man mit solchen Fischen rechnet.

Drilltechnisch sind sie auch nicht zu unterschätzen, man glaubt gar nicht welche Kraft solche Aale entwickeln können, besonders am Ufer tobten sie wie wild. Der 117cm ging sogar voll in die fast geschlossenen Bremse.

mfg


----------



## siloaffe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey Kinners|wavey: 

Ich war am Samstag von 18:30-2:30 am Rhein 

Aal-Technich läufts bei uns Momentan bekackt!!!!! 

Hab am Samstag den 1. seit 5 Wochen erwischt 

Der war aber nur ne Bonsaiausführung ca.: 40-45cm und total dürr....

LG Markus


----------



## derFörster (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Danke für die Info... 

kann man diese Kaliber noch essen bzw schmecken die eigentlich noch weil die haben ja auch schon paar jahre aufen buckel..? also mein PB letztes Jahr ( 92cm 1850 Gramm ) war irgendwie nicht so lecker wie gewohnt wo er außen Rauch kam...

Ich hatte vor sechs Wochen auch so eine Granate am Band der auch einen wahnsinns Drill lieferte... aber leider hat dieser mir 2 Meter vorm Land das Vorfach geknackt... #q


----------



## Paxcom (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mein erster Aal nach 14 Jahren.

78 cm auf selber gesammelten Tauwurm.


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hatte am freitag abend 2 aale (70 und 75 cm) auf ganzes rotauge am knicklichtwaggler. sofort angeschlaen und trotzdem beide den fisch voll inhaliert, ich denke die schweren gewitter im süden deutschlands dürften noch anderen gute fänge beschert haben.


----------



## Manne83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@marcus7
geköpften Rotauge, warum ohne kopf? lockt es besser?
ich mach es immer so: Boilienadel am Schwanz reinstecken und an der Rückenflosse wieder raus, Stahl durch und Zwillingshaken an der Rückenflosse raus schauen lassen
*geht das so?? denn gefangen habe ich so noch nie einen|kopfkrat*


----------



## `angelfreak04 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

sicher lockt es besser,so werden mehr lockstoffe frei gesetzt.

so war von 22.00 uhr bis kurz vor 02.00 uhr auf aal los.nun ja, wieder kein aal aber schneider bin ich zum glück nicht ganz geblieben.zwei schöne rotaugen von 26cm (235g) und 28cm (260g) konnte ich fangen.das sind meine ersten großen rotaugen die ich gefangen habe und dann noch nachts.

gebissen haben die auf tauwurm\dendrobenas,voll weg inhaliert ohne zu mucksen....

bisse habe ich auch viele gehabt und das wetter fande ich echt bombe.totaler nebel,die luft richtig frisch und trotz nur 12 grad war es doch ziemlich angenehm gewesen.achso ein kleiner brassen und nen kleiner barsch wollte mich auch mal sehen.

dann hatte ich noch langeweile und wollte mir krebse fangen.habe auch viele gesehen nur leider hatte es nicht so geklappt.

kann mir einer sagen wie man eine Krebsreuse baut?

so nun muss ich aber los zur arbeit#t...

und hier noch die rotfaugen und ein bild von der schönen stör.....



sorry, aber die zwei bilder wurden von mein 2 mp. handy geschossen...


----------



## Aaligator04 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moinsen...
Komme just zurück von der guten alten Ems!
Muß sagen heute lief´s mal wieder recht ordentlich.
Habe insgesamt 5 Alle gefangen von dennen 3 um die 60cm 
mitdurften und 2 weiterhin wachsen.
Greetz Bastian


----------



## marcus7 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Monnsum schrieb:


> @marcus7
> geköpften Rotauge, warum ohne kopf? lockt es besser?
> ich mach es immer so: Boilienadel am Schwanz reinstecken und an der Rückenflosse wieder raus, Stahl durch und Zwillingshaken an der Rückenflosse raus schauen lassen
> *geht das so?? denn gefangen habe ich so noch nie einen|kopfkrat*



Hi,

auf die erste Frage hat Angelfrak ja schon die Antwort geschrieben. Manchmal angel ich auch nur mit den Kopfstücken, da gibt es mehrere Varianten und eigentlich fangen alle.

Zur zweiten Frage: ja so wie du das machst müsste es eigentlich auch funzen.
Nur eine Frage: Warum ausgerechnet Zwillingshaken?
Ein Großer Einzelhaken reicht doch völlig.

Dabei muss ich grade daran denken das der 101cm Aal von meinem Freund einen großen Zwillingshaken im Magen hatte...

mfg


----------



## Seefi (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

gestern los. gab einen 59er aal. beisszeit 23:20 uhr

also ich angel seid diesem jahr mit kleinen ryder haken und muss für meine erfahrung sagen das ich damit deutlich mehr bisse umwandel und kaum etwas ausschlitzt


----------



## Manne83 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Seefi 
nimmst du den Ryder Haken für Köfi oder Wurm?

@marcus7
den Zwillingshaken nehme ich, weil ich ein bisschen angst habe das sich der Haken im Wurf so verdreht das die Spitz im Köfi ist und so den Fisch nicht mehr Haken tut! Wo steht die Antwort auf die erste Frage von Angelfrak?

ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der Aal den Köfi mit dem Schwanz vorraus schluckt...
Stimmt das?|kopfkrat


----------



## siloaffe (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Monnsum schrieb:


> ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der Aal den Köfi mit dem Schwanz vorraus schluckt...
> Stimmt das?|kopfkrat




Hey Monsum|wavey: 

Zu 99% stimmt das so *nicht!* 

Es sei denn der Köfi ist wirklich mini mini da sonst Flossen und Schuppen das schlucken schwer machen. 

Aber wie der Aal schluckt hat beim Köfi nichts damit zu tun wie er beisst. 

Er schnappt sich den Fisch und zieht mit ihm in ein Versteck wo er ihn dann Kopf voran schluckt.... 

Demnach kann er vorne wie auch hinten beissen.....

LG Markus#h


----------



## Manne83 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wieder was dazu gelernt, Danke


----------



## karpspezi (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,es geschehen noch Wunder ,glaub ich ,nach 10 Tagen ohne Aal,fand gestern Nacht ein 55er Spitzkopf gefallen an meiner Angel mit Tauwurm.Insgesamt aber mieser Monat bisher und bei jetzt fast Vollmond werden die Aussichten wohl sehr bescheiden bleiben.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Seefi (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Monnsum schrieb:


> @Seefi
> nimmst du den Ryder Haken für Köfi oder Wurm?


 

den nehme ich ausschließlich für Köfi und Köfifetzen. Die Fetzen ziehe ich nach belieben auf, hauptsache der Haken ist seitlich frei. Mit ganzen Köfis ziehe ich den per Ködernadel auf. Dieses mache ich je nach Köfigröße entweder so das der Haken hinter dem Kiemendeckel rausschaut Richtung schwanz oder direkt seitlich aus dem Maul. Den kleinen Haken am Ryder fixiere ich so das dieser direkt im Kopf fixiert ist, bzw wenn Kiemendeckeleinführung dann fixiere ich diesen am Rückgrat. Das ist bombenfest, hält selbst starke Weitwürfe ohne weiteres aus (wenn auch selten nötig) und ist nach jahrelangem Testen diverser Möglichkeiten mein persönlicher Liebling 



petri karpspezi


----------



## Manne83 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

von denen habe ich auch noch ein paar rum liegen, und so wie du es schreibst gehen sie bestimmt besser als meine zwillingshaken (liegt immer ein Haken frei)
probiere ich we gleich mal aus


----------



## Meteraal (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Die Elbe lässt grüßen...


----------



## Kanalo Emser (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri #6


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

schöne Schleicher petri, is ja lustig das die so synchron liegen.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sau geniales Bild, Fettes Petri zu den Schlangen!

Gruß Ole


----------



## Kretzer83 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Die Elbe lässt grüßen...


schönes Trio, Petri!


----------



## marcus7 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Tolles Bild! Und dickes Petri!


----------



## Meteraal (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Petris...

Heute Abend geht´s wieder los, wenn Nichts dazwischen kommt...:vik:


----------



## Forellenjaeger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

*Petri 
vielleicht klappt es heute mit
einem Meteraal!!!*


----------



## börnie (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Die Elbe lässt grüßen...



moin meteraal ....

auch von mir : #6#6

ich konnte in diesem jahr aus berufl. gründen (leider !!!) noch nicht eine nacht wirklich ans wasser.
bald aber ist urlaub angesagt und dann gucken wir mal....

bis denne 
gruss
börnie


----------



## Meteraal (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin,

@ Forellenjaeger: Petri Dank

@ börnie: Danke. Aber ganz ehrlich, dass ist doch kein Zustand, dieses Jahr noch nicht eine Nacht lang auf Aal gefischt zu haben. :q
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri auf der Jagd nach den Aalen ich Meck-Pomm.


Achja, und zu gestern lässt sich nur eines sagen:

Vorgestern top, gestern flop.

Hatte circa 4 Bisse. Einmal hatte ich auch wat gutes dran, aber leider wieder ausgeschlitzt.

Naja, hab ja noch nen paar Wochen Ferien vor mir, da kann ich ja noch was "reißen".


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War am Dienstag los und habe in Prieros in der Dahme nun auch entlich meine ersten Aale dieses Jahr gefangen 
Wobei ich sagen mus Aal eins war mit 35 cm eher ein dicker Tauwurm, Aaal zwei hatte dan wenigstens 56 cm. Egal der Bann ist gebrochen, nun kann weitergehen.... nach meine dreiwöchigen Schwedenurlaub


----------



## Seefi (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moinsen. noch mein neuer PB von 84cm und und 1,1 kg

gebissen 23:20 uhr auf köfi fetzen


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an die Fänger:m 

Ich werd mich morgen Abend nach der Maloche an en Rhein begeben und hoffe das ich danach auch was posten kann....|rolleyes

LG Markus#h


----------



## Uschi360 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wie schauts in Kiel mit Aal aus ?  

Lg Uschi360


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Seefi Petri zum neuen PB!
und Petri an alle anderen fänger!

@ Uschi von ein paar Aalfängen im Hafen hab ich gehört, jedoch nichts dolles. ( Bin da aber auch nicht bestens informiert)


----------



## karpspezi (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Nachtsitzung gestern,schööööön abgeschneidert...............Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,Nachtsitzung gestern,schööööön abgeschneidert...............Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:




Aal-mäßig gings mir am Rhein genau so nur die Barben beissen wie blöde#c 

Daher nur Aal-Schneider.... 

Werd jetzt gleich nochmal los und mein Glück versuchen......:m

LG Markus


----------



## Alleskönner (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte nacht am rhein einmal gegen 1uhr und einmal gegen halb 5 Aal gefangen.Beide um die 50cm#t
Hab denen gesagt das se ihre grossen Brüder vorbei schicken sollen und dann schwimmen gelassen aber die haben mich wohl nicht verstanden^^ 
Köder war beidemale Madenbündel....Tauwurm war wohl uninteressant|supergri


----------



## Uschi360 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Grad zurück, auch schöner Schneider


----------



## Gemenie (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

gestern auch schneider im MKL bei Braunschweig :-(( weder auf tau-rot -köfi -debro-alte socken ein biss nachts um 01,uhr ab nach hause


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Alleskönner schrieb:


> Letzte nacht am rhein einmal gegen 1uhr und einmal gegen halb 5 Aal gefangen.Beide um die 50cm#t
> Hab denen gesagt das se ihre grossen Brüder vorbei schicken sollen und dann schwimmen gelassen aber die haben mich wohl nicht verstanden^^
> Köder war beidemale Madenbündel....Tauwurm war wohl uninteressant|supergri



....also ich hätte mir dann lieber die großen Schwestern gewünscht.
Die werden größer ! :m


----------



## karpspezi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ....also ich hätte mir dann lieber die großen Schwestern gewünscht.
> Die werden größer ! :m



Stimmt !!!


----------



## Manne83 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Morgen, ich habe gestern Abend den kleinen 47cm Spitzkopf gesagt er soll seine Schwester vorbei schicken und siehe da er hat es getan die gute Breitkopf Dame hatte 68cm und 620 gr. und nen Mini Wels von 30 cm gab es auch noch |supergri


----------



## Sinned (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Die untere Leine bei Göttingen brachte gestern Nacht nicht einen Fisch. Allerdings fanden zahlreiche Mini-Blutegel die Würmer sehr nahrhaft.


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Backfire schrieb:


> OhGottohgott ... mann, was für Monster! Ich probiere es seit 2 Jahren, aber mein größter hatte nur 73cm.
> Armdickes Petri!
> Bitte verratet mir euer Geheimnis. Wenn ich nur mal einen über 80 fangen würde, wäre ich schon glücklich. Aber es spielt wohl auch viel das Gewässer mit. Wo es keine dicken Aale gibt, fängt man halt keine.
> @ Neuling Angler, Fan seit Ronnie Hellström. Mein Angelrucksack >
> ...


 
Ey man --- Junge hast du geraucht ?


----------



## mathei (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

leider auch schneider letzte nacht. aber schön geräuchert vorher. mein cousin hat allerdings die köpfe mit aufgeschnitten um auch die kiemen mit rauszubekommen. das muss doch nicht sein. oder ?


----------



## karpspezi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> leider auch schneider letzte nacht. aber schön geräuchert vorher. mein cousin hat allerdings die köpfe mit aufgeschnitten um auch die kiemen mit rauszubekommen. das muss doch nicht sein. oder ?



Petri,Kopf mit Kiemen können beim Räuchern natürlich drann bleiben,macht kein Mensch so -----Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## wolf86 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri in die runde,


samstag abend auf tauwurm, 75 cm, 650 g

mfg


----------



## harrystephan (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, moin!

In der letzten Woche war ich 3x los:

1. Nacht: Schneider
2. Nacht: 2 Aale (81 und 82 cm; Gesamtgewicht 2050 gr.)
3. Nacht: 2 Aale (75 und 66 cm; Gesamtgewicht 1450 gr.)

Bald ist die erste Räuchertonne 2011 voll...

@mathei2005: Nach der Entnahme aus der Lake drücke ich die Kiemen aus (fließendes Wasser), damit beim Räuchern keine Rinnspuren entstehen.


Grüsse & Petri


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bzgl. Kiemen - entferne die immer beim Ausnehmen.
Ist m.E. auch kein Problem, bei dem ganzen Gewurschtel mit dem Aal kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an 

Back to topic 
leider keinen Aalfang vom letzten Wochenende zu vermelden, hatte bei Regen am Samstag ein paar gute Bisse an der Ruhr leider ist nichts hängengeblieben.


----------



## Paxcom (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Glückwunsch, wie Ihr es nur immer macht.


----------



## Meteraal (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht um 1:00...paddelt wieder...


----------



## raubfisch-ole (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

paddelt wieder? wann hast ihn denn wieder frei gelassen? das bild ist tag hell!


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht gab es bei mir auch mal Aal. |supergri

Ich war von 22:00 bis 1:30 Uhr am Wasser und habe die ersten beiden Aale dieses Jahr bekommen. 45cm und 47 cm. Klein aber fein . Waren mein 2. und 3. Aal überhaupt.

Leider waren es "nur" 2 Aale. 
Ich habe mindestens noch 4 (!) Aale verloren.#q
Ich habe sie noch gesehen, daher bin ich mir 100%ig sicher, dass es Aale waren.#q
Immer das selbe Spiel:
Biss, ziehen lassen, Anschlag, kurz vorm Kescher weg. #q

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das lag?
Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst. Ich habe die Aale mindestens 30-60sek ziehen lassen, sodass sie den Köder schlucken sollten.
Ich habe auch verschiedene Hakengrößen genommen. Aber nichts. Keine bessere Ausbeute.

Naja letztendlich sind 2 Aale ja auch schon gut 

Also ich wäre euch Aalspezies sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir verraten könntet was ich falsch gemacht habe. Bin nämlich noch Neuling auf dem Gebiet.

Ach ja Montage war eine 3gr Feststellpose mit Knicklicht, 0,13er PP-Geflecht und verschieden Vorfachstärken und Hakengrößen. Köder war ein ganzer Tauwurm.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Antworten

Viele liebe Grüße und Petri Heil
Fun Fisher #h


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> paddelt wieder? wann hast ihn denn wieder frei gelassen? das bild ist tag hell!



Der Gedanke ging mir auch durch den Kopf... |kopfkrat

Gibt bestimmt ne logische Erklärung. Petri auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ging mir auch durch den Kopf... |kopfkrat
> 
> Gibt bestimmt ne logische Erklärung. Petri auf jeden Fall!




Jo evtl. angelt er ja in Schweden, da wirds im Sommer ja nich dunkel 


trotzdem Petri zum Aal ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## `angelfreak04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, wie Ihr es nur immer macht.


 

wenn man das perfekte aalgewässer hat klappt das schon....

petri an die fänger,aber ich muss mal sagen das dieses jahr für mich aalmäßig richtig schlecht ist.:c#c|pftroest:


----------



## Skyant (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht gab es bei mir auch mal Aal. |supergri
> 
> Ich war von 22:00 bis 1:30 Uhr am Wasser und habe die ersten beiden Aale dieses Jahr bekommen. 45cm und 47 cm. Klein aber fein . Waren mein 2. und 3. Aal überhaupt.
> 
> ...



Erst mal Petri zu den beiden Schleichern.
2 kleine Tips hätte ich vielleicht für dich.

1. Nimm nur einen halben Tauwurm oder zieh den Wurm in Schlingen oder ner Ködernadel ganz auf.
und 2. würde ich dann bei Tauwurm nicht ziehen lassen sondern gleich anschlagen. Ziehen lasse ich sie nur, wenn ein KöFi dran hängt.

Trotzdem seltsam, dass sie nach 30-60 Sekunden nicht geschluckt haben. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Paxcom (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Das Problem mit dem Gewässer, wie soll ich das ändern.

Vor 15 Jahren hatte ich das Gefühl das es besser lief. Sollte der Aal in meiner 14 jährigen Angelpause so selten geworden sein?

Wäre echt Schade. :c


----------



## teddy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Gewässer, wie soll ich das ändern.
> 
> Vor 15 Jahren hatte ich das Gefühl das es besser lief. Sollte der Aal in meiner *14 jährigen Angelpause* so selten geworden sein?
> 
> Wäre echt Schade. :c


so ist es auch seid etwa 1990 hat der aalbestand stetig abgenommen


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Skyant schrieb:


> Erst mal Petri zu den beiden Schleichern.
> 2 kleine Tips hätte ich vielleicht für dich.
> 
> 1. Nimm nur einen halben Tauwurm oder zieh den Wurm in Schlingen oder ner Ködernadel ganz auf.
> ...




Ok, vielen Dank.
Heute geht's nochmal los.
Ich werde deine Tipps dann mal ausprobieren.
Ich berichte dann mal wie es gelaufen ist 

Danke und viel Petri Heil
Fun Fisher


----------



## Meteraal (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> paddelt wieder? wann hast ihn denn wieder frei gelassen? das bild ist tag hell!


 

Ich habe die Nacht durchgeangelt, den Aal gehältert und weil er heute morgen quick lebendig war wieder zurückgesetzt, nachdem ich ihn noch fotografiert habe....:m

Die meisten meiner Aale gehen so wieder auf Reisen...


Gruß 
Meteraal


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich sag doch - es gibt dafür sicher ne logische Erklärung... *g* Ich hab allerdings ne Frage - nur aus Neugier, nicht als Kritik: Weshalb hast du den Aal gehältert, wenn er doch eh released werden sollte?


----------



## Meteraal (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, 

berechtigte Frage.

Ich habe den Aal gehältert, um zu sehen, ob bei dem Aal lebenswichtige Organe zu schaden gekommen sind durch den Hakensitz (insbesondere beim Drill). 

Wenn der Aal am nächsten Morgen deutlich verletzt ist, also z.B. nicht mehr richtig schwimmt, nehme ich ihn mit und er wird geräuchert, wie hier (einer davon):

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4147&pictureid=36753

Ist er  quicklebendig, wird er eben zurückgesetzt.


... und ja, ich habe ein großes Hältergefäß mit Sauerstoffpumpe dabei...


Gruß Meteraal


----------



## `angelfreak04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

heute habe ich endlich mal wieder mein zielfisch den aal am tag gefangen.

yeaaaa.....
zwei bisse zwei fische.....

ein aal von 62cm 450g und ein barsch von 25cm,köder waren tauis.der barsch hatte ein krebs im magen und der aal , na ja wieder schwimmblasenwürmer.

seht selbst......


----------



## `angelfreak04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Gewässer, wie soll ich das ändern.
> 
> Vor 15 Jahren hatte ich das Gefühl das es besser lief. Sollte der Aal in meiner 14 jährigen Angelpause so selten geworden sein?
> 
> Wäre echt Schade. :c


 
ja, wie teddy sagt leider wirds nicht mehr .


----------



## marcus7 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri Heil zum Tages-Aal#6


----------



## Manne83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@angelfreak04
gehst du im Schweriner see auf Aal jagt?


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> heute habe ich endlich mal wieder mein zielfisch den aal am tag gefangen.
> 
> yeaaaa.....
> zwei bisse zwei fische.....
> ...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@angelfreak Petri zum tagesschleicher! 
War heute auch zufällig los und konnte auch einen erwischen, um 19 Uhr!


----------



## `angelfreak04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum Tages-Aal#6


 

Danke....#6



Monnsum schrieb:


> @angelfreak04
> gehst du im Schweriner see auf Aal jagt?




jein , vielleicht kannst du dir es denken...






mathei2005 schrieb:


> na also geht doch freak. hier ist eine ganz klare steigerung zu erkennen. nicht mehr weit bis 70 cm. petri




ja , lach, nur noch 8 cm....






Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> @angelfreak Petri zum tagesschleicher!
> War heute auch zufällig los und konnte auch einen erwischen, um 19 Uhr!




Danke  , selber petri....#6
und wie groß war er\sie denn?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> Danke  , selber petri....#6
> und wie groß war er\sie denn?



Ein fetter Raubaal von 73cm und 660g. Fängt man sicher nicht alle Tage bei uns. Er mochte Tauwürmer|supergri
Die Tages Aale bei uns wiegen sonst im Schnitt 400g.


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wat!? |kopfkrat

ich glaub du bist hier falsch, kollege!! 


(da will wohl jemand ordentlich werbung für seine internetpräsenz machen...)


----------



## Paxcom (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sind denn die Schwimmblasenwürmer gefährlich für den Aal oder und Menschen beim Essen?

Danke


----------



## teddy- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Sind denn die Schwimmblasenwürmer gefährlich für den Aal oder und Menschen beim Essen?
> 
> Danke




 nein sind für den menschen ungefährlich


----------



## Paxcom (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Danke, und der Aal, schaden die dem Aal?


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Danke, und der Aal, schaden die dem Aal?


Der Wurm schadet anscheinend erst , wenn er bei seiner Reise zum Ableichen gen Westen abtauchen will. Er Schwimmt im Tiefen und kommt nachts an die Oberfläche, damit die Eier wegen der höheren Temperatur reifen.
Dieses Auf- und Absteigen schafft er dann evtl. nicht.

Bei uns am Bodensee haben fast alle Aale den Wurm.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## `angelfreak04 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

und wieder einer...

69 cm 710g breitkopfaal und den magen voll mit krebsen.sorry aber ich bin zu kaputt um mehr zu schreiben.

letzten zwei tage nur 8 stunden schlaf macht sich schon bemerkbar und heute werde ich auch nicht mehr als 5 stunden schlafen können#t...

aber egal hat sich voll gelohnt, hier noch die pics.....
aber was ich noch sagen muss, das der drill richtig geillll war... #6


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin eben vom TagesAalangeln zurück...waren keine guten bedinungen heute, trotzdem gabs ein schönen Aal von ~800g. Gefangen ca. 18:30. 
Diesmal mit Bild.

Edit: Petri angelfreak!


----------



## `angelfreak04 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

danke dir auch ein fettes petri....#6

ja genau wie bei mir hier, wetter war ziemlich schlecht.sehr windig nur 19 grad na ja die aale beißen..


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bin gerade wieder zuhause.
Leider keine Bilder,weil ich Handy vergessen hab. 
Hab 2 Aale bekommen ein 47cm und der andere 52cm.
Als Beifang gab es ein Brassen und ein ca 12 Pfund schweren Schuppi.


----------



## Allround-Fishing (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war letzte Woche an der Donau und wollte Nachtangeln...
...dann zog ein Gewitter auf und mein Vater wollte zurück ins Ferienhaus..
Ich wusste dass jetzt Aale eigentlich gut beißen müssten,
Und siehe da, um 19 Uhr, 2 Stunden vor der Dämmerung meinen ersten Meteraal gefangen 
Der blieb nicht lang alleine, im Minutentakt konnt wir noch 6 weitere Aale landen (alle um die 70 bis 90 cm).

Das hat uns für den Abend gereicht obwohl wir bestimmt noch mehr bekommen hätten. 

PS: Bilder folgen leider keine, weil niemand die teure Kamera versauen wollte #q


----------



## karpspezi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Dauerregen,starker Wind aus Nord-West,13 Grd.,kein Angelwetter für mich,da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause und freue mich über eure Erfolge.Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## karpspezi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> und wieder einer...
> 
> 69 cm 710g breitkopfaal und den magen voll mit krebsen.sorry aber ich bin zu kaputt um mehr zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Petri zu deinem Erfolg,den letzten cm schaffst du auch noch (lach)Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## harrystephan (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, moin!

War gestern Nacht los: 4 Schnürsenkel hatten mir -vor dem Zurücksetzen - versprochen ihre "große" Schwester vorbeizuschicken ----> Versprechen eingelöst: Ein Raubaal mit 82 cm und 1250 gr.

Grüsse & Petri


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri zu deinem Erfolg,den letzten cm schaffst du auch noch (lach)Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 
danke....

ja das wär doch gelacht wenn nicht, grins....

gleich versuche ich es wieder mal gucken was bei den sch..ß wetter so geht...


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Viel Glück! Und wiedermal ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Aal! Schaut sehr stabil aus:m


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle fänger!
Ich werde jetzt meine Regensachen anziehen und auch losstiefeln, mal sehn was geht, hoffe meine Anker halten.
Bin doch recht optimistisch, das da heute was gehen wird.


----------



## mathei (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> und wieder einer...
> 
> 69 cm 710g breitkopfaal und den magen voll mit krebsen.sorry aber ich bin zu kaputt um mehr zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Viel Glück! Und wiedermal ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Aal! Schaut sehr stabil aus:m


 
danke....#6

nur leider wurde das nichts heute, bei 30 kmh wind wars schon eine herausforderung.ja toll und das we wird genauso wie heute.komischer sommer....#t


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> [
> und wieder ein paar cm weiter. jetzt ist es fast geschafft petri und der druck fällt von dir.


 
danke...#6

ja nur noch 1cm dann bin ich beruhigt,lach.....


----------



## mathei (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja das wird momentan nicht besser. muss mir wohl ne hallebadkappe kaufen. der see hat nur noch 19 grad.



nur leider wurde das nichts heute, bei 30 kmh wind wars schon eine herausforderung.ja toll und das we wird genauso wie heute.komischer sommer....#t[/QUOTE]


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ja das wird momentan nicht besser. muss mir wohl ne hallebadkappe kaufen. der see hat nur noch 19 grad.


[/QUOTE]

und wieviel grad hatte er vorher?


----------



## mathei (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wir waren schon bei 21 grad. denke geht jetzt auf 18 runter

und wieviel grad hatte er vorher?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Soo bin jetzt auch wieder zurück. Das Wetter war echt heftig, vorallem die Böhen....
Hab mich extra in einen ruhigeren teil des sees hingepackt, wo aber der wind voll raufknallte (durchgang zum größeren teil de sees), so wurde auch eine menge nahrung aufgewirbelt und das mochten die schlangen...trotzdem bissen sie sehr sehr zaghaft. Zumindet einen konnte ich verhaften (biss ca. um 19 Uhr) ein zweiter konnte sich noch vom Haken lösen...550g hatte der gute. Wenn ich da mal ein guten Tag erwische...|supergri


----------



## siloaffe (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey Kinners|wavey:

Ich sitzt jetzt seit 18:30 am Rhein und das Drama setzt sich fort.....:c 

Bis jetzt sinds 5 Kleine Barben bis 30cm und ein guter Biss den ich verdaddelt hab#q 

Köfi kannste auch vergesse ne 8-10 cm Laube putzen die Wollies in 5 Minuten komplett weg|bigeyes 

Mal sehn was der Abend noch bringt...|kopfkrat

LG Markus


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ne Barbe würd ich auch gern mal fangen|supergri
Wünsch dir noch viel glück bei deinem Ansitz. Kann ja jeden moment was kommen#6


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wetter so lala - dafür Aale da. #h

Ruhr :  73er und 60er Breitkopf, 60er und 52er Spitzkopf.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri friedfisch spezi und allen anderen...

ich werde nach her gleich los nur noch mal einkaufen und dann gehts los.na ja das wetter ist ja richtig herbst mäßig aber vielleicht erschreckt das ja den ein oder anderen guten schleicher doch aus sein versteckt raus.....


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So habe gestern Abend meinen Kumpel beim Aalangeln für ein paar Stunden besucht, meine Angeln hatte ich natürlich auch mit.
2Bisse und 1 Aal.
Auf Köfi (hängt noch mit im Eimer).
ca.65cm

mfg


----------



## `angelfreak04 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri marcus 7....

und welche uhrzeit hatte er gebissen?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> petri friedfisch spezi und allen anderen...



Petri dank#6.
Ich war heute bei dem Sturm los...war nichts zu holen. War mehr mit rudern und ankern beschäftigt als mit angeln und es war verdammt nochmal kalt!!!|uhoh:

Petri an alle fänger!|wavey:


----------



## Manne83 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich habe endlich mal wieder nen vernünftigen Ansitz gehabt:vik:
von 20 bis 24 Uhr 5 Aale 2 schwimmen davon wieder, 2 kurz vorm Land  verloren und noch ein paar Bisse verhauen und das alles trotzdem es so kalt ist ....

Bilder folgen


----------



## marcus7 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> petri marcus 7....
> 
> und welche uhrzeit hatte er gebissen?




Danke, war im dunkeln ca. 12Uhr.

mfg


----------



## Manne83 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

die Bilder von heute Nacht:





Spitzkopfaal 51cm und 65cm
Breitkopf 58 cm


und hier habe ich geangelt, hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das in den Graben nicht´s geht aber so kann man sich täuschen 



 

 







jetzt habe ich noch eine frage, ich darf an noch so einem Graben fischen aber der ist noch schmaler und flacher...
was meint ihr sollte ich es dort auch mal versuchen?


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



> jetzt habe ich noch eine frage, ich darf an noch so einem Graben fischen aber der ist noch schmaler und flacher...
> was meint ihr sollte ich es dort auch mal versuchen?



klar kann sich das gut lohenn. Leider haben wir solche Gräben hier nicht. Es wirtd immer gerne unterschätzt, was sich in Entwässerungsgräben alles rumtreibt bzw. schlängelt...

Kannst auch mal hier nachschauen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107120&highlight=aale+kleinsten+gr%E4ben

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Kan_aal (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich konnte diesen schönen Schleicher mit 2 anderen, aber ne ganze Ecke  kleineren zusammen letzte Woche erwischen, als es noch bedeutend wärmer war...

Habe ihn leider nicht gemessen, und auch wieder ziehen lassen da mein Räucherfass noch nicht fertig ist (und ich dem großen wirklich Chancen einräume, die Sargassosee zu erreichen |supergri). Schätze er hatte so zwischen 80 - 90cm.











Ich fing ihn in einem recht schmalen Entwässerungskanal, während der Zuwässerung mit reichlich Strömung (der Kanal "lief" sagt man hier) auf einen mit Ködernadel aufgezogenen, ganzen Tauwurm.

wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## `angelfreak04 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri den fängern....

aber das ist doch komisch, aufsteigender luftdruck,leichter wind aus süd ,schön bewölkt dazu etwas regen aber kein aal....#c?

ich bin sofort nach der arbeit los zum angeln gefahren.18.00 uhr bis 00.15 uhr außer drei kleine barsche ging nichts auch keine bisse.

dieses jahr ist es wie verhext.....#q


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wer das Gefühl hat, dass der Früjahr mehr gebracht hat als der Sommer es tun wird, Finger hoch   #6


----------



## siloaffe (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Wer das Gefühl hat, dass der Früjahr mehr gebracht hat als der Sommer es tun wird, Finger hoch   #6




Hier Ich....!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## H.Christians (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

:m#6#6

Seid mitte Mai läuft bei mir auch nicht mehr viel.
Davor wars echt klasse.


----------



## harrystephan (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin, moin!

Ergebnis der gesterigen Nacht: 2 Aale (76 und 67 cm) zum Mitnehmen und drei "Schnürsenkel", eine Barbe und einen Brassen.

Meine Fänge waren am Anfang des Jahres eher mau und haben sich kontinuierlich gesteigert.

Petri & Grüsse


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri....

aber trotzdem ist irgendwie nicht viel los hier im trööt zur zeit oder täusch ich mich.....#c.....

bin ebend vom angeltrip zurück wieder von 18.00 uhr bis kurz nach zwölf und wieder erfolgreich abgeschneidert.
komisch komisch ....  ..... :c....


----------



## anbeisser (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War vorgestern an einem Altarm der Elbe.

Ergebnis einen 62cm aal mit 550g.
Sonst nix  ....


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle fänger!

@angelfreak
in den letzten Tagen ist es bei mir auch eher mau. War 2 mal am Tage und sogar einmal nachts unterwegs. Am Tage wollten sie überhaupt nicht, ich schieb dat jetzt mal einfach aufs Wetter. 
Und in der Nacht gabs 2 kleine Schleicher die weiterwachsen dürfen.
Aber es wird wärmer, der Wind dreht wieder auf die gute richtung, das lässt hoffen!


----------



## Skyant (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich denke auch wir müssen uns gedulden, bis es wieder 5°C wärmer geworden ist. Dann wirds sicher wieder besser laufen.
Ich wär dieses Jahr bestimmt schon 15-20 mal immer so bis 24:00 draussen aber bisher erst 2 Schleicher die verwertbar waren. Im Ende April 58cm auf Tauwurm und Ende Juni 75 auf KöFi.

Gestern war wieder nur ein 30-er dran, der mal kurz rauswollte.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@skyant

...ganz so schlecht liefs bei mir nicht,aber ähnlich-ich hatte halt weniger ansitze aber auch nur einen 70er bislang!
gestern sassen wir am neckar an,lief aber auch ziemlich mau.
mein kumpel fing nen 40er,der natürlich zurückdurfte,ich hatte nur 2,3 sehr zaghafte anfasser,da fehlte nicht mal was vom wurm...#c


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Petri an alle fänger!
> 
> @angelfreak
> in den letzten Tagen ist es bei mir auch eher mau. War 2 mal am Tage und sogar einmal nachts unterwegs. Am Tage wollten sie überhaupt nicht, ich schieb dat jetzt mal einfach aufs Wetter.
> ...


 

ja aber die letzten tage muss ich sagen haben die fische besser gebissen als bei solch ein wetter wie vorgestern ,gestern und heute war. obwohl ziemlich niedriger luftdruck war,es kalt war,sehr windig war habe ich generell mehr bisse gehabt #c...

ob den fischen der radikale ansteigende luftdruck auf den magen schlägt?wenn ich mal so überschlage vor ca. 4 tagen lag er noch bei 1004 hpa und heute sind es schon 1018 hpa.

egal heute werde ich mal wo anders hin......

perti den fängern....#6


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so gerade zurück gekommen vom nachtangeln.war von ca. 21.30 uhr bis 01.45 uhr draußen......

gegen 23.00 uhr biss ein kleiner minderjähriger breitkopfaal der nicht mit zu mir nach hause durfte.es gab mehr bisse als gestern und vorgestern aber auch viele krebsbisse.

mal gucken was morgen geht....


----------



## karpspezi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,Nachtsitzung gestern,ein 8-Pfüder Spiegler,ein 45ger Spitzkopf,2 Bisse,2Fische.War von 19.00 Uhr bis 1.15 Uhr um 1.00 uhr noch 18 Grd.,windstill,ich drehe hier auch bald durch mit den Aalen(lach).Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri...


na heute muss doch was gehen bzw. laufen....
richtig geiles aalwetter,werde auch nicht lange warten ,gleich gehts los....


----------



## börnie (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

endlich urlaub und gestern dann motiviert ans wasser (elde-kanal).
leider ist die ganze nummer schlecht gelaufen. 
dort müssen UNMENGEN krebse unterwegs sein..also bisse hatte ich reichlich...
hab dann 10cm über dem grund angeboten ....zwar keine krebse mehr dafür rudelweise kleiner barsche.
kalter wind....außergewöhnlich starke strömung ...
gegen 1°° habe ich eingepackt. so machts keinen sinn...

gruss
börnie


----------



## Aalfighter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Wer das Gefühl hat, dass der Früjahr mehr gebracht hat als der Sommer es tun wird, Finger hoch   #6



Klasse statt Masse bringt der Köfi
Guck mal ins Wasser, und schnapp dir die vorhandenen Köfis egal wie klein kannst auch viele kleine auf den Haken pieken...
Bei mir geht momentan auf Wurm fast nichts. Mit Köfi wenig aber wenn dann lohnt es sich zumindest.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> na heute muss doch was gehen bzw. laufen....
> richtig geiles aalwetter,werde auch nicht lange warten ,gleich gehts los....



Schade das ich heute keine Zeit hatte...könnte meine eier drauf verwetten, das heute was geht/gegangen ist.
Wünsch dir glück#6


----------



## `angelfreak04 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Schade das ich heute keine Zeit hatte...könnte meine eier drauf verwetten, das heute was geht/gegangen ist.
> Wünsch dir glück#6


 

leider ging bis kurz nach zwölf nichts , so das ich beschloss ein zu packen.obwohl es 16 grad draußen waren , war mir doch sehr kalt mit einen pullover und ner jacke. das wetter ist dann plötzlich doch sehr umgeschlagen was meiner meinung nicht optimal war.

tja morgen gehts nochmal los aber auf jeden fall länger....weil ich dann endlich mal ausschlafen kann.


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So, bei mir gab es heute einen ca. 55 cm Breitkopfaal aus dem Vereinssee. Gebissen hat er um ca. 22:30 Uhr auf Tauwurm.
Bin ja eigentlich Flussangler, war so ziemlich der erste Versuch am See, hat geklappt.


----------



## fordfan1 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

In vier Stunden nur nen Schnürsenkel von 47cm und einen
stark kämpenden Ast.Schaun mer heut abend nochmal.


----------



## karpspezi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri ,hier regnet es wie s--- nichts zu machen


----------



## Zicomania (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

2 untermassige schnuersenkel und einen von ca. 50cm also schon mehr als die letzten Tage liegt wohl daran das ih ab heute Urlaub habe


----------



## Allrounder0872 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern Abend von 21.30Uhr - 00.30Uhr mit zwei mann jeder eine Rute mit Köfi und eine mit Wurm kein Biss nicht mal nen Zupfer.


----------



## Fun Fisher (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gestern mit einem Kollegen auch am Vereinssee Aalangeln gewesen.
Wir beide haben mit jeweils 2 Ruten gefischt. Alle ruten waren recht dicht beisammen.
Bis ca. 22:30 ging garnichts.
Dann beim Auswefen Tüdelei mit 2 unserer Ruten.
Also angefangen den Tüdel zu lösen und immer dabei auf die anderen 2 noch im Wasser stehenden Posen geguckt.
Einmal kurz für 5 Sekunden weggeguckt, wieder hingguckt und eine der Posen wandert. Dann die andere und wieder die erste.
Wir -schon mental darauf eingestellt, dass ein Aal den Köder wohl genommen hat und dann durch die andere Montage geschwommen ist- setzt mein Kumpel den Anhieb und zum Vorschein kommt ein schöner 50er Aal. So jetzt die Frage, wem gehört der Aal und wie doll haben sich die Montagen verwickelt? Wir verfolgen jeweils unser Vorfach und beginnen zu staunen. Der Aal hat sich doch tatsächlich BEIDE Tauwürmer inklusive Haken reingepfiffen. Den Aal getötet, nachgeschaut wie doll die Montagen vertüdelt sind, aber siehe nur die Vorfächer hingen im Schlund des Aals und unsere Hauptschnüre hatten sich nicht einmal berührt!
Beide Ruten wieder ausgebracht und den restlichen Tüdel von davor gelöst, ohne etwas abzuschneiden und nocheinmal den Aal betrachtet, keine Frage, beide Vorfächer kamen aus dem Maul des Aals wieder heraus.

Danach ging bis 23:30 nichts mehr aber immerhin mit einem Aal 2 Leute entschneidert.   .

Den Aal lassen wir uns dann demnächst auch gemeinsam schmecken. 

Hat jemand von euch auch schonmal so etwas erlebt? Nur zur Info, wir haben den Aal maximal 15 Sekunden ziehen lassen und unsere Posen waren gute 2 Meter auseinander.

Wirklich ein unvergessliches Ereignis.

Viele Grüße und allzeit Petri Heil
Fun Fisher


----------



## Kan_aal (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War wohl sehr hungrig der Bursche, nach den ganzen kalten Tagen der letzten Zeit.  |supergri


----------



## marcus7 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch schonmal so etwas erlebt?



Ja.
Lustige Story, erinnert mich grade an meinen Kumpel.

Er saß abends am Teich, eine Rute mit Mais an der Pose, die andere mit Wurm auf Grund.

Ich habe ihn besucht und wir waren am quatschen...

Es war noch hell.
Biss auf Pose, sie wandert langsam Richtung Grundrute und bleibt stehen...mein Kumpel wartet noch etwas mit dem Anschlag...nix rührt sich mehr.

Als er einholt war genau wie bei euch ein Aal dran, der beide Köder eingesammelt hatte, oh man haben wir gelacht.

mfg


----------



## Fun Fisher (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich für meinen Teil habe daraus gelernt, dass selbst wenn mir mal ein Aal abreißr/ verloren geht, dass es immernoch die Chance gibt, dass dieser noch am selben Abend ein weiteres Mal beißt. Nicht so wie die meißten anderen Fischarten die schon beim kleinsten Hakenkontakt 3 Tage nichts mehr fressen...


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Er muss ja nichts gemerkt haben, aber wenn ein Fisch im Drill aussteigt oder abreisst, dann ist das ne ganz andere Geschichte, als das, was du erlebt hast


----------



## fordfan1 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Fast das gleiche wie gestern,nur heute komplett ohne Biss Zupfer o.ä. . Und ich habe sogar die A**I Frikadellen wie hier in nem Post beschrieben probiert.Also Zielfisch ändern oder weiter probieren???,nö ändere den Zielfisch in Rotauge,da kann sogar ich net viel falsch machen. #h


----------



## siloaffe (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Fast das gleiche wie gestern,nur heute komplett ohne Biss Zupfer o.ä. . Und ich habe sogar die A**I Frikadellen wie hier in nem Post beschrieben probiert.Also Zielfisch ändern oder weiter probieren???,nö ändere den Zielfisch in Rotauge,da kann sogar ich net viel falsch machen. #h




Hey 

Du bist net der einzige ichg bin auch bis auf einen Schnürsenkel vor 2 Wochn jetzt seit ca 7 Wochen Aalfrei.:c 

Ich sitz wieder seit ca 17:00 am Wasser und nix mit Aal#q

LG Markus#c


----------



## Paxcom (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Auch wenn´s blöd klingt. Ich gönne euch den Misserfolg.

Oder besser gesagt, es beruhigt mich wenigstens dass auch andere momentan schlecht Aal fangen. Dachte schon es liegt an mir.

Viel Erfolg euch allen.


----------



## karpspezi (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,nix zu angeln zur Zeit,habe schöööön Wasser im Keller ,die Seen laufen über,überall Land unter.Wie  sieht es bei euch aus ?Grüsse aus Vorpommern #:


----------



## Kevin19861 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Konnte letzte Woche ein schönen 42 Barsch überlisten.


----------



## aalpietscher (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich hab es jetzt auch schon vier wochen nicht mehr versucht nen aal zu fangen.


Dieses jahr läuft es soooo schlecht das ich einfach keine lust mehr hab#c


Geh zur zeit lieber hecht angeln, das läuft bombe


Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## börnie (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...also ich kanns mittlerweile auch bestätigen : dieses jahr ist es sehr zäh. um nicht zu sagen mieß !
o.k.... ich habe zwar in diesem jahr noch nicht eine nacht durchgemacht - aber sonst hatte ich auch wenn ich nur bis 12°° oder 1-2°° gemacht habe, immer mal einen guten schleicher dabei.

besonders schlimm finde ich dieses ätzende ping-pong- wetter. 
gestern abend bin ich spontan los...weil : es war plötzlich fast windstill, schwül und bedeckt. mein lieblingswetter ! 
also flott ran an den see !
gerade aufgebaut plötzlich regen , regen ...noch mehr regen ...kübelweise regen....temperatur-absturz ....dann sturm das sogar meine j. sidley aus dem halter geflogen ist...|kopfkrat

zur zeit saufen wir hier förmlich ab !!!!


----------



## Manne83 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also, ich habe mich trotz des schlechten Wetter´s an mein neu entdecken Graben gesetzt.
 Kaum war alles aufgebaut fing es an zu Regnen, aber egal ich bin trotzdem da geblieben....
 Ich war von halb 7 bis halb 2 da, bis halb 10 haben mir die Weißfische du Würmer im Minutentakt abgefressen#q
 Dann war Ruhe und kurz nach 10 ging es dann los :m
*10 Aale*
 15cm Breitkopf
 25cm Spitz...
 Die Besatz maß nahmen funktionieren :m *TOP*
 50cm Spitz...
 50cm Spitz...
 54cm Spitz...
 56cm Breit...
 58cm Spitz...
 61cm Spitz...
 61cm Breit...
 61cm Breit...
 2510 gr. Gesamt hatten sie

 Das war ein wunderschöner Abend |supergri
 Was ich mich nur frage, was ist an den Graben los wenn es mal 1 Woche  warm ist und die Temperatur in der Nacht nicht auf 10 Grad fällt! Bin  ich dann mit 1 ner Angel schon überfordert |kopfkrat


----------



## vollkoma (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Monnsum, mal ne frage gibt es bei euch keine Fangbegrenzung also 2-3 fische pro angeltag ??? Gruss Andy


----------



## Manne83 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

2 Hechte und 2 Zander pro Tag, der Rest ist offen


----------



## Aalfighter (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe daraus gelernt, dass selbst wenn mir mal ein Aal abreißr/ verloren geht, dass es immernoch die Chance gibt, dass dieser noch am selben Abend ein weiteres Mal beißt. Nicht so wie die meißten anderen Fischarten die schon beim kleinsten Hakenkontakt 3 Tage nichts mehr fressen...



Ich hatte dieses Jahr eine Schleie verloren und 1 Stunde später mit 2 Haken im Maul gelandet... Eine weitere Schleie fing ich nach 2 vermasselten Anschlägen beim dritten Versuch...
Ich glaube es kommt nicht auf die Fischart an sondern darauf wie hungrig die Biester sind

Gruß Frank#h


----------



## Lucioperca17 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

mahlzeit!

nachdem es auf breitkopfaale dieses jahr auch bei uns sehr zäh läuft haben mein kumpel und ich es am freitag mal ein einer ganz neuen stelle und auf spitzkopfaale versucht...erst ging gar nix,dann ca. 2 stunden lang biss auf biss,danach ging wieder nix.wir konnten 4 aale landen,und jeder hatte noch eine unzahl von nicht verwerteten bissen.die aale bissen äusserst vorsichtig.
2 kuriose dinge noch: der kleinste spitzkopfaal hatte ein "verschobenes" maul,also oberkiefer und unterkiefer waren ca. 90 grad auseinander,d.h. er konnte das maul eigentlich gar nicht schliessen-hat jemand schon mal so was gesehen?
der grösste aal (hat mein kumpel gefangen) war ein richtig fetter spitzkopf mit 70 cm und hatte den magen laut meinem kumpel voller kleiner köfis...es war aber eindeutig ein spitzkopf!


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo jungs war am freitag troz schlechtem wetter los und trotzdem einen schönen Breitkopfaal gefangen. Sage und schreibe von 1,03 m. Bild folgt. Muß bloß sehen wie ich es reinstellen kann


----------



## forellenfrank (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo ihr Aalfänger,

habe vor 3 Tagen diesen schönen Aal gefangen,gebissen auf ein Rotauge von ca. 18 cm. Wollte eigentlich auf Hecht angeln. Der Aal hatte 92cm, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht, aber 1,5kg ist realistisch,...oder?


----------



## Syntac (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Schöne Aale, war auch seit langem mal wieder auf die Schleicher ansitzen, da momentan nicht so die Zeit für mehrtätige Ansitze auf Karpfen. 
An 2 Abenden mehrere schöne, 5 Stück davon zwischen 68 und 73 cm. 
Hat echt gut Laune gemacht, die Knicklichtpose wieder mal tanzen zu sehen!


----------



## `angelfreak04 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalfighter schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt nicht auf die Fischart an sondern darauf wie hungrig die Biester sind
> 
> Gruß Frank#h


 

genau, 

das hatte ich schon bei hechten beobachten können.erster wurf und fischkontakt.... ausgeschlitzt......nochmal die selbe stelle angeworfen und zack hing er wieder.


petri den Fängern!!!!

also von ein meteraal Träume ich noch......

bei uns kannste erstmal vergessen mit aal , voll die braunalgen im wasser.sieht total kackbraun aus das wasser.


----------



## mathei (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



forellenfrank schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Aalfänger,
> 
> habe vor 3 Tagen diesen schönen Aal gefangen,gebissen auf ein Rotauge von ca. 18 cm. Wollte eigentlich auf Hecht angeln. Der Aal hatte 92cm, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht, aber 1,5kg ist realistisch,...oder?
> 
> ...


 18 cm köder ( wenn auch ungewollt ), hätte nie gedacht da die darauf gehen.|bigeyes


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



forellenfrank schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Aalfänger,
> 
> habe vor 3 Tagen diesen schönen Aal gefangen,gebissen auf ein Rotauge von ca. 18 cm. Wollte eigentlich auf Hecht angeln. Der Aal hatte 92cm, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht, aber 1,5kg ist realistisch,...oder?
> 
> ...



Petri an alle Fänger !!

1,5kg ist m.E. realistisch für einen solchen Aal.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lilly_und_Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo jungs war am freitag troz schlechtem wetter los und trotzdem einen schönen Breitkopfaal gefangen. Sage und schreibe von 1,03 m. Bild folgt. Muß bloß sehen wie ich es reinstellen kann


 

boohhh , was für ein monster....|bigeyes

petri.....

auf was hat er gebissen?und um welche uhrzeit?wieviel hat er gewogen, 2kg?

das ist mal ein aal fürs leben.der drill muss doch richtig geil gewesen sein.....#6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu den Aalen de Luxe ! #6


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lilly_und_Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo jungs war am freitag troz schlechtem wetter los und trotzdem einen schönen Breitkopfaal gefangen. Sage und schreibe von 1,03 m. Bild folgt. Muß bloß sehen wie ich es reinstellen kann



alter vater #r  #6
das ist ja ein Traumfisch |schild-g
auf Köfi oder Wurm?
Fluss oder See?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Lilly_und_Dieter
Dickes Petri zu dieser Anaconda!! Das nenn ich mal Fisch des Lebens...
Bei der Länge und dicke des Aals wird er bestimmt über 2 kg gewogen haben....
Köder würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Ich tippe einfach mal das der Aal im See gebissen hat, wenn er aus einem Fluß kommt wäre das der Hammer.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So bin auch gerade vom Angeln wieder gekommen.

Tja man kann eig. nicht meckern:

3 Brataale
1 Scholle ( leckerer Beifang )
ein paar schöne Weißfische ( auch die haben Spaß gebracht)
und der Ultrafang war eine kapitale Fledermaus, die das Knicklicht zum Anbeißen fand und sich in der Schnur verheddert hat.

Ihr gehts aber wieder gut und ist wieder unterwegs


----------



## xonnel (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Komme auch gerade vom Wasser wieder.
Heute war kein Aal zu sehen, dafür habe ich mittlerweile eine Stelle gefunden, wo ich Quappen im Sommer fast auf Ansage fange, um 01:30  Uhr gabs eine 48er, als Beifang noch einen 60er Zander auf Gründling.

Insgesamt läuft das Aaljahr recht passabel, wobei ich durch Umzug noch nicht so sonderlich oft am Wasser war.


----------



## marcus7 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri zum Meteraal, schickes Bild übrigens|supergri

Hab auch 2 Aale erwischt, der kleinere ist allerdings von vorgestern, hatte ihn im Fass gehältert bis er Gesellschaft bekommt, damit sich das putzen lohnt|rolleyes.

70cm und 91cm auf Fisch.

mfg


----------



## H.Christians (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wo ist da denn bitte eine 91er Aal??  Zollstock abgebrochen??


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Fangbilder werden nicht zerredet!!!


----------



## `angelfreak04 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ist bestimmt schon ne woche her wo ich den letzten guten aal gezuppelt habe.mich juckt es auch wieder in den fingern,ist ja auch top wetter um nachts zu angeln.nur muss ich erstmal gucken wie das wasser aussieht , wegen der ekligen braunalge im wasser.

petri marcus und den anderen fängern....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich hab noch 2 lütte ca 35er zu vermelden, schwimmen natürlich auch beide wieder. Am Wasser war ich von ca 16:30-21:15uhr, aber bisse hatte ich nur bis ca 18:50uhr, danach war Flaute. Gewässer: Unterweser in Bremen.
Was mich aber aufgeregt hat war ein anderer Angler der nach diesen untermaßigen Aalen bettelte, und er meinte auch dass er diese Schnürsenkel immer mitnimmt#q naja


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Lilly_und_Dieter: Petri zum super Aal + Super Bild! 

Und Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! :vik:


----------



## marcus7 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Wo ist da denn bitte eine 91er Aal??  Zollstock abgebrochen??




Neidisch oder was?

Komm zu mir, ich tau den Aal auf und wir legen einen Zollstock dran.

Wenn er 91cm hat krieg ich von dir 1000Euro, wenn er kleiner sein sollte, bekommst du sie von mir.

Na trauste dich?
Bei Interesse einfach melden Du Neider


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Jungs der aal hat in einem kleinem unscheinbarem See auf Grünling gebissen der Drill war nicht sehr lange und es war 22.45 Uhr


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mann Mann Mann...

Heute Abend solls ma wieder los gehen aber ich kann mich einfach nich auf ne Stelle einigen


----------



## Skyant (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann...
> 
> Heute Abend solls ma wieder los gehen aber ich kann mich einfach nich auf ne Stelle einigen



was haste denn zur Auswahl?


----------



## Manne83 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@H.Christians
wie erkennst du denn bitte das er keine 91 hat |kopfkrat


----------



## Skyant (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Wenn er 91cm hat krieg ich von dir 1000Euro, wenn er kleiner sein sollte, bekommst du sie von mir.



Ich würde auch gerne nen Hunderter auf 91cm setzen :q


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Skyant schrieb:


> was haste denn zur Auswahl?



Eig. alles

kleine Gräben, Siele und flache Seen...


----------



## AnglerPSF (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Stehe auch vor der Wahl für heute Abend. Entweder 2-3 m breites Tief oder Vereinssee. Hmm...


----------



## Skyant (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wenn es (wie bei uns) heute abend gewittern und kräftig regnen sollte, würde ich nen Bach empfehlen. Zum einen werden die Burschen ja ohnehin "wach" und dann bringt das steigende Wasser Trübung, zusätzliche Nahrung vom Ufer und das Flußbett wird aufgewirbelt, so dass da auch "alte Nahrung" wieder aufgewirbelt wird.
Da geht der Aal dann nach meiner Erfahrung bachmittig fressen, also da wo am meisten Wasser durchgeht.

Wenns nicht regnet würde ich nen flaches  stehendes Gewässer nehmen, da das Wasser nach den 2 warmen Tagen sich dort wieder stärker aufgewärmt haben dürfte.

Ich werde es heute Abend jedenfalls wie oben beschrieben versuchen, entweder nen kleiner Fluß 6 m breit ca. 2-3m tief oder ein verschlammter Weiher 50cm tief mit schönem altem Aalbestand. 

Hoffe die beißen auch, schwül genug ist es hier in Hessen auf alle Fälle schon mal.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sooooo, lamgsam Sachen packen, um 9 Uhr Kumpel abholen und ab gehts an einen Siel, der direkt in die Schweiburg (Weser) mündet. Gott bete, das die Wollhandkrabben nicht so gierig sind.

Das Wetter hat gerade etwas umgeschlagen, es ist dunkel am Himmel und sieht nach Gewitter aus, dennoch ist es warm.

Ich berichte euch nachher wies gelaufen ist!


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Jungs, ich sags euch, der Abend war die größte Kotze überhaupt! Viele von euch werden jetzt lachen aber ich sag euch trotzdem warum!

Zuerst fing es ja noch an zu regnen, was ja eig. gar nicht so schlimm war. Ich zum Kumpel hin, seine Sachen in den Kofferraum, ab gehts.

Ab zum neuen unbekannten Gewässer, was man nur von google Earth kennt aber trotzdem gepachtet ist. Nach ca. 45 minuten Suche (waren eine Straße zu früh abgebogen, fail Nr.1) hatten wir dann endlich unseren Angelplatz und dazu sah er noch recht passabel aus. Wir alles am auspacken, mein Kumpel fragte mich dann so nebenbei: "Die Würmer haste dabei ja?". Bei mir im Kopf machte es nur *scratch* als ob mann eine Schallplatte ruckartig verschieben würde (Kennt man aus schlechten Filmen, wenn die Offerte kommt). ne du die hab ich vergessen! "Er: Du willst mich doch ver*****en oder?" Ne leider net (fail Nr.2). Also wir wieder Sachen ins Auto geprügelt, die 30 Kilometer wieder nach Hause gefahren und das bei dem Spritpreisen..... und nebenbei kann man sich dann noch vom Kumpel anhören:" Man, wo hast du deinen Kopf, du Affe" und so weiter und so weiter.....(fail Nr.3)

Naja wir eig. schon keine Lust mehr weil das Wasser dort echt vielversprechend aussah. "Kumpel: Komm es regnet und es is auch schon dunkel, lass lieber zu dir und nen Film reinziehen oder sowas." Ich: "Nene wir ziehen das jetzt durch, wir fahren zu meinem Heimatkanal in dem ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr geangelt habe. (Wollhandkrabbenpest)." Aber damit wir wenigstens etwas Spaß hatten, hab ich mir gedacht, versuchen kann mans ja.

Also wir bei mir, Würmer ausm Kühlschrank geholt, (mittlerweile ist es halb 11) Sachen ausm Auto und eben nen 5 Minuten Fußmarsch zum Kanal hingelegt. Angekommen, waren natürlich dort Schafe am Weiden und alles voller Matsch (na SUPER, fail Nr.4)

Egal, Gummistiefel hatten wir ja an. Über das Reck rüber und dann endlich aufbauen und Ruten ins Wasser.

Was natürlich dann schon wieder kam war vorrauszusehen, die Posen tantzen alle 4 schön im Kreis, Wollhandkrabben! (fail Nr.5)

Wir immer neue Köder im Minutentakt an den Haken machen. Nach kurzer Zeit dann endlich ein vielversprechender Biss. pose zappelt 1-2 mal und weg war sie. Ich natürlich nicht lange rumgehampelt und Anschlag. Zack war die Rute krumm. Ich denk: "HÄ? was denn jetzt verkehrt, dass doch kein Aal oder wie!?"  Kumpel von nebenan: "Junge Junge Junge, wir wollten doch Aale fangen und keine halbstarken Karpfen!"

Ich musste erstma die Bremse aufmachen, weil damit hatte ich echt nicht gerechnet! Nach ca. 5 Minuten kam dann endlich etwas zum Vorschein. Es war doch ein Aal und was für eine Walze sag ich euch. Dann der Pulz gleich natürlich 350!

 Ich sag: "Mensch Aal!" Er: "Ach hör doch auf!" Ich: "NEIN MAN mach doch deine Klüsen auf!" Er: "Heurrika! was das denn fürn Kamel!, Kescher?" Ich: Jo, ders schwer wien Sack Kartoffeln! Er: "Wo issser denn?" Ich: "Im Futteral hab ich noch nicht ausgepackt!" Er: " Am suchen im Dreck wie ein verrückter, kann ich nicht finden" Ich: " Man davorn du Vogel, hier halt angel ich hol den!" Er: yes, Sir!

Er die Rute am halten, ich den kescher am ausklappen.

Ich:" So dann man rein mit den Kollegen!" 

Er geht ein paar Schritte nach hinten um ihn in den Kescher zu führen. 

Kumpel:"Passt wohl nicht ganz wa?" Ich:" Muss, wir haben ja nichts anderes, der wird sich schon reinlegen."

Erster Versuch scheiterte kläglich, zweiter und dritter auch, da der Aal sich immer herrauswindete (Ihr kennt das ja, das Aale mal nicht in den Kescher wollen, bzw. schwer mit nem Kescher zu landen sind)

Nach mehreren Versuchen sollte er dann endlich drinne sein. Ist das vielleicht doch die Wende für den bisscher so blöden Abend? Es kam noch schlimmer:

Doch als ich ihm hochheben wollte mache es plup. Aal ab, Schnur gerissen. Ich denk mir nur: "HÄ, wie jetzt?" Kumpel: "der war nicht im Kescher, der hing außen!" Ich: "NEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN!#q#q#q#q#q" (ULTRA fail Nr.6)

Ich konnte mich echt nicht mehr kriegen, kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch. Ich bin da eher so der Typ, der nicht rumheult, sondern alles was mich bedrückt eher rausbrülle, was natürlich der nah wohnenden Familien und meinem Kumpel nich gerade zu gute kam. Aber mein Kumpel weiß, dass es nicht so gemeint ist und das er bester Mann ist. Normalerweise sehe ich sowas immer ganz locker wenn mal ein Fisch vorm Kescher aussteigt, Forelle, Karpfen oder Hechte. Aber bei dem Aal, Jungs ich sags euch. der war echt nicht nur relativ lang sondern auch dick wie Sau (wäre mein personal best im Aalbuisness) Sowas ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie passiert, für diese DUMMHEIT, könnte ich mir selber einen in die Schnauze hauen!

Ich dann mal den Durchmesser vom kescher gemessen, 70cm. Auf jeder Seite ragte der Aal noch etwa 10cm über. Also müsste er so ca. 90cm gewesen sein. Aber seine länge war gar nicht so extrem wie seine dicke. Armdick sag ich euch! (Breitkopfaal natürlich) An der Rute konnte man so ca. sagen 3,5 bis 4 Pfund schwer.  

Gut das man in so einer Situation nen Kumpel dabei hat, der einen wieder aufbaut. Dennoch lust hatte ich überhaupt keine mehr. Mein Kumpel aber wurde verständlicher Weise immer heißer auf Angeln, so nach dem Motto, gleich beißt er bei mir an!

Mein Kumpel wollte natürlich bleiben, da wollte ich natürlich kein Miesepeter sein und bin dann auch noch geblieben. Und tatsächlich, mein Kumpel fängt noch einen Aal, leider Schnürsenkelformat.

Die Posen natürlich am Wackeln, wie verrückt, die Wollhandkrabben leisteten ganze arbeit. Die Würmer sanken auf ein minimumm. dann kam natürlich noch dazu, dass der Schleuse geöffnet würde und die Posen abtrieben. Ende im Gelände, kurz vor 12 endete der Abend für uns. (fail Nr.7)

Wir am einpacken, Futteral im Eimer, Reißverschluss raus. (fail. Nr.8)

Wir nach Hause gelaufen, ich hin und wieder mal einen Angelständer verloren wegen des offnen Futterals. Kumpel seine ganzen Sachen in den Kofferraum gepackt ich meine erstma auf den Hof gestellt.

Kumpel sagte nur zu mir: "Komm, bevor du mich nach Hause fährst, essen wird noch was auf den bekloppten Abend. Ab zu Mc Doof ich geb einen aus." Ich: hmm na gut"

Wir ab zu Mc. Drive, tut uns leid wir schließen um 12! Mittlerweile war es 10 Minuten nach 12 (fail Nr. 9)

Kumpel nach Hause gafahren und naja jetzt sitz ich hier und verfasse diesen Bericht, weil ich mir das einfach von der Seele schreiben muss!

Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon ähnliche Strapatzen erlebt, wäre ganz Interessant, wenn ihr mal berichten könntet.

Was sich aber bei mir jetzt für eine Frage aufwirft, is der Kanal trotz der vielen Krabben doch ein highlight? Ich kann es nicht sagen, eventuell war es einfach ein glücksbiss.

Falls ihr den Bericht komplett durchgelesen habt, danke ich euch dafür, vielleicht habt ihr jetzt was zu lachen oder es hat bei euch Erringerungen hochgeholt, die genauso unangenehm waren, wie meine.

So ich geh pennen, der Tag ist für mich gelaufen!

peace


----------



## Pudel (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sowas kenn ich auch!!
Kurz gesagt mit meinem Auto los zum fischen kurz vor´m See Unfall Auto Schrott eine Stunde Heimfahrt! Gepäck vom Auto auf nen Hänger und den beim Kumpel ans Auto gehängt und wieder los! Kaum am See Regen Hagel die ganze Nacht sauwetter!! Kein Biss alles Nass Auto im Arsch ein super Wochenende! #q

Ach und übrigens war Gestern beim Aalen am Vereinsgewässer leider keinen erwischt nur zwei kleine Brassen.


----------



## Kotzi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Zu der Frage mit dem Kanal: Der Kanal kann trotz (eher gerade wegen) den massenhaft vorkommenden Wollhandkrabben einen sehrguten Aalbestand aufweisen. Versuch mal ein paar von den Biestern während die sich häuten zu erwischen und biete die an, sollte der Topköder auf Aal sein. 
In der Fisch und Fang war mal ein Artikel darüber, allerdings Elbe, jedenfals sollen Aale rattenscharf auf gehäutete ( weiche) Wollis sein.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Manne83 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Zu der Frage mit dem Kanal: Der Kanal kann trotz (eher gerade wegen) den massenhaft vorkommenden Wollhandkrabben einen sehrguten Aalbestand aufweisen. Versuch mal ein paar von den Biestern während die sich häuten zu erwischen und biete die an, sollte der Topköder auf Aal sein.
> In der Fisch und Fang war mal ein Artikel darüber, allerdings Elbe, jedenfals sollen Aale rattenscharf auf gehäutete ( weiche) Wollis sein.
> Viel Glück!


genau so ist es....

@EsoxHunter92
oh ha, das nen ich mal eine Pechsträhne...
so viel auf einmal ist bei mir zum Glück noch nicht vor gekommen, beim nächsten Ansitz wird´s besser #6


----------



## siloaffe (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ EsoxHunter92:


|schild-g zur Serie:m 

Mein erster Gedanke war "Wenn Kacke dann mit Schwung"#q:q#q

Von jetzt an kanns nur besser werden|wavey:

LG Markus#h


----------



## Syntac (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Syntac schrieb:


> Schöne Aale, war auch seit langem mal wieder auf die Schleicher ansitzen, da momentan nicht so die Zeit für mehrtätige Ansitze auf Karpfen.
> An 2 Abenden mehrere schöne, 5 Stück davon zwischen 68 und 73 cm.
> Hat echt gut Laune gemacht, die Knicklichtpose wieder mal tanzen zu sehen!



Moin!
Also gestern war ich echt am verzweifeln. War an der gleichen Stelle, an der ich letzte Woche gut gefangen habe (siehe oben), Wetter war optimal, 2 Tage über 25 Grad, und Gewitter im Anmarsch. 
und was ging? GAR nichts. Nicht ein Zupfer. Nichtmal ein Barsch :-/ zwar folgte heute nacht dann wieder ein Temperatursturz, aber nur zurück auf die Temperatur, die es letzte Woche bei meinen guten Fängen hatte (ca. 20 Grad). 
VG


----------



## LeineAngler93 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Jaja, das mit dem "Aal, der sich nicht keschern lassen wollte" kenne ich. Bei mir war's genau das gleiche.

Ufer sehr hoch, deshalb eher auf gut Glück gekeschert. Der Wirbel verhakt sich im Kescher, wir dachten, das Biest hängt IM Kescher, hat es aber nicht... Naja, er hing außerhalb und das Vorfach ist gerissen. Aal so ~80 cm

Dann war erstmal dicke Luft |supergri


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> Jaja, das mit dem "Aal, der sich nicht keschern lassen wollte" kenne ich. Bei mir war's genau das gleiche.
> 
> Ufer sehr hoch, deshalb eher auf gut Glück gekeschert. Der Wirbel verhakt sich im Kescher, wir dachten, das Biest hängt IM Kescher, hat es aber nicht... Naja, er hing außerhalb und das Vorfach ist gerissen. Aal so ~80 cm
> 
> Dann war erstmal dicke Luft |supergri



Oh dann steh ich wohl doch nicht so alleine da wie ich dachte. Ich sags euch ab jetzt mach ich diesen Fehler nie wieder, das Ufer war bei uns auch recht hoch, im Prinzip hätte ich auch ins Wasser steigen können bei der Größe des Fisches, das Wasser war nur knietief und meine Wohnung wäre nur 5 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt gewesen.

Gestern habe ich noch gesagt, nie wieder ANGELN aber heute juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern bei dem Wetter. Ich würde ma sagen da kommt der Instinkt hoch.

und fail Nr. 10 kam heute Nacht als ich in meine Fisch und Fang geguckt habe. Mit dem Aal wäre ich wohl in der Top 10 gewesen. Hätte ich nciht machen dürfen


----------



## AnglerPSF (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Genau dasselbe hatte ich mit einem Angelkollegen auch schon mal. Aal dran, zu schwer zum rausheben, also mit dem Kescher versuchen. Wollte einfach nicht rein das Ding. Irgendwann ist natürlich das Vorfach gerissen.

Ich denke ich werde es heute mal versuchen, gestern hatte ich dann doch keine Zeit. Allerdings ist mein Tief zur Hälfte verkrautet. Könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## Skyant (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Oh dann steh ich wohl doch nicht so alleine da wie ich dachte. Ich sags euch ab jetzt mach ich diesen Fehler nie wieder, das Ufer war bei uns auch recht hoch, im Prinzip hätte ich auch ins Wasser steigen können bei der Größe des Fisches, das Wasser war nur knietief und meine Wohnung wäre nur 5 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt gewesen.



Ich hab letztes Jahr auch 2 Aale (beide so 70-80 cm) beim Keschern verloren. beide an ner 1,50 m hohen Überböschung. Man ist da mit dem Kescher einfach nicht so recht in Position gekommen. Um das zu vermeiden hab ich mir dieses Jahr nen Kescher mit 3m Länge gekauft ... seit dem beißen die Aale in dem Gewässer aber nicht mehr #6

Auch gestern hat an dem Weiher bei mir nichts gebissen. Heute gehts ans Fließgewässer. Ein Loch suchen und dann los. Mal sehen.


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Syntac schrieb:


> Moin!
> Also gestern war ich echt am verzweifeln. War an der gleichen Stelle, an der ich letzte Woche gut gefangen habe (siehe oben), Wetter war optimal, 2 Tage über 25 Grad, und Gewitter im Anmarsch.
> und was ging? GAR nichts. Nicht ein Zupfer. Nichtmal ein Barsch :-/ zwar folgte heute nacht dann wieder ein Temperatursturz, aber nur zurück auf die Temperatur, die es letzte Woche bei meinen guten Fängen hatte (ca. 20 Grad).
> VG




Hehe, das kenne ich nur zu gut... genau das ist es auch so was den Aal interessant macht, wie ich finde- seine absolute unberechenbarkeit!

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft wir es schon hatten:

Eine Stelle, vernünftige Bedingungen, raus kam ein guter bis passabler Aalfang.
So nächsten Tag z.B. nahezu exakt die gleichen Bedingungen, wieder ab an die Stelle und Resultat? Nicht mal ein Fehlbiss...

Das habe ich schon so oft erlebt und verstehe es immer noch nicht...man braucht auch gutes Glück beim Aalangeln.


@esoxhunter: Da haste ja nen Abend gehabt, kenne ich Ansatzweise, zumindest den Teil mit den Sachen vergessen, zurückfahren etc....

Man muss immer versuchen den Aal möglichst von hinten, also Schwanzende einzukeschern, sobald er mit der Schwanzspitze den Kescherrand erreicht hat, sofort den Kescherversuch abbrechen (Kescher NICHT aus dem Wasser heben) und erneut versuchen in von hinten einzufangen.

Das ist garnicht so einfach bei größeren.

Den 117cm Fisch den mein Kumpel gafenagen hat habe ich trotz aller Verrenkungen nicht ins Netz bekommen bei 5 Versuchen|bigeyes, den mussten wir dann rausschleifen.
Den 101 und die neunziger haben wir in den Kescher gekriegt, allerdings auch keinen direkt beim ersten Versuch.

Man muss auch vernünftige Vorfächer fischen, wenn man mit großen Aalen rechnet bzw. sie rausbekommen will...

Wir nehmen 40er, aber selbst das hält nicht immer..

30er oder noch dünner, wie man es auf den Fertigvorfächern zu kaufen bekommt ist ein Witz für einen großen Aal, er raspelt es mit deinen Zähnen und dem starken Gebiss durch... man brauch schon eine Menge Glück um ihn trotzdem mit so dünnem Zeug zu landen.

Vielleicht bekommst du ja noch eine Revanche?!

mfg


----------



## kingandre88 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Benutzt doch mal geflochtene für die Vorfächer,da reißt so schnell nix!!!


----------



## Manne83 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Syntac
deswegen gehe ich niemals an die gleiche Stelle und wenn an der neuen stelle nicht´s geht packe ich alles zusammen bis auf eine Angel mit Pose...
mit dieser mache ich dann Strecke, alle 5-10m schmeiße ich sie rein und warte 5-10min wenn nicht´s passiert gehe ich weiter bis ich "vielleicht" ein fange und meistens funktioniert es


----------



## Manne83 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Benutzt doch mal geflochtene für die Vorfächer,da reißt so schnell nix!!!


oder Fluo HARDmono


----------



## karpspezi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,die letzten beiden Nächte  draussen gewesen ,nicht einen Schwanz gesehen und das bei Neumond und 17 grd die Nacht so langsam reicht es mir mit den Aalen nun. Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so wieder da, gleiche stelle gleiche bedingungen, nur wollis, sonst nix, der Kerl will wohl kein wiedersehen mit mir eingehen


----------



## Aalbubi (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich war schon 4 mal los auf aal und hatte keinen einzigen biss...frustrierend


----------



## `angelfreak04 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

grrrrrr....

oh man esoxhunter das würde ich mir nie verzeihen können.....

komme auch gerade wieder vom aalangeln.diesmal war ich mit ein kumpel an einen sehr kleinen teich , richtig schön und abgelegen.
früher konnte mein kumpel dort viele aale fangen aber heute ging absolut nichts außer ein kleiner brassen ging nixxxxx....

man man man so ein geiles wetter 17 grad ,leichter südwest wind ....... es ist zum :c.....

sagt mal kann es sein das es schon soweit mit der bedrohung des aal ist, das sich das so furchtbar auf die aalfänge auswirkt.oder ist dieses jahr einfach nur ein schlechts aaljahr?................


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> grrrrrr....
> 
> oh man esoxhunter das würde ich mir nie verzeihen können.....
> 
> ...



Also ich war diese Woche auch 4mal los, 1 kleiner Schnürsenkel und wie gesagt diesen Ausnahmefisch aber die Fische beißen insgesamt nicht so wie es im Lehrbuch steht#c

Wenn draußen die Grillen zirpen und man noch um 12 Uhr im T-Shirt sitzen könnte es aber lieber nicht tun sollte, da man sonst von Mücken zerstochen wird. Das sind für mich im Prinzip TOP Bedingungen auf Aal.

Ehrlich gesagt der Sommer läuft be******en. Im Frühjahr haben wir bei 6-7 Grad Lufttemperatur wesentlich besser gefangen. Eine Nacht konnten wir mit 12 Aalen nach Hause gehen und keiner unter 60cm Um so sommerlicher es wurde um so schlechter wurde es mit den Aaalen...

Und ja ich ärgere mich immer noch ^^ immer wenn ich an den Drill denke und an das Keschern wird mir mulmig im Bauch und man wünscht sich die "Rückspultaste" zu drücken.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Also ich war diese Woche auch 4mal los, 1 kleiner Schnürsenkel und wie gesagt diesen Ausnahmefisch aber die Fische beißen insgesamt nicht so wie es im Lehrbuch steht#c
> 
> Wenn draußen die Grillen zirpen und man noch um 12 Uhr im T-Shirt sitzen könnte es aber lieber nicht tun sollte, da man sonst von Mücken zerstochen wird. Das sind für mich im Prinzip TOP Bedingungen auf Aal.
> 
> ...


 
als ich dieses jahr im april meinen ersten aal fangen konnte dachte ich mir das es nur besser werden kann....

nix da...

insgesamt habe ich vom april bis juli nur 6 aale fangen können und war schon mit sicherheit mindestens 30 mal nachst los gewesen.

bei uns hier im kanal ist es auch sehr komisch....
auch mind. 20 mal nachts los und vor ein paar tagen der erste kleine aal nachts gefangen.#t#q


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

es ist auch ein komisches wetter .... vorhin noch trocken jetzt schüttet es wieder aus eimern aber dennoch warm draußen angenehme dusche ^^


----------



## marcus7 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> sagt mal kann es sein das es schon soweit mit der bedrohung des aal ist, das sich das so furchtbar auf die aalfänge auswirkt.oder ist dieses jahr einfach nur ein schlechts aaljahr?................




Genau das frage ich mich auch des öfteren...


Also an meinem Hausgewässer z.B. bin ich vor 8-9 Jahren ziemlich häufig mitmehreren Kollegen auf Aal gewesen.
Wir haben meist gute bis zufriedenstellende Fänge gehabt.
Natürlich auch ab und zu mal ne Nullrunde, aber das gehört dazu.

Schnit waren ca. 3 Aale pro Nase/Nacht, unter 60-65 hatten wir ziemlich selten mal einen, schnitt lag bei 70-75cm...

Danach die jahre habe ich viel auf Karpfen gefischt und erst in den letzten 3 Jahren wieder etwas auf Aal.

Ich kann bis heute auch nur eine stark negative Entwicklung feststellen was die Fänge betrifft... heute bin ich relativ froh wenn ich in einer nacht einen Aal mit halbwegs passabler Größe fange.

Satzaale sind teuer geworden, insbesondere die Glassaale.
Ich vermute auch das vermehrt Satzaale gesetzt werden (30cm) worunter wohl viele männchen sind...

mfg


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Uns Anglern kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen, was wir da aus dem Wasser holen sind echt nur Bruchteile. Das Wesentliche Problem liegt ja bei dem Abfischen der Brut/Glassaale


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Seit dem Ausfuhrverbot von Glasaalen (zB nach Asien) soll es ja besser werden. Soweit ich mich aber erinnern kann, war das ja nur auf 2011 beschränkt.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Uns Anglern kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen, was wir da aus dem Wasser holen sind echt nur Bruchteile. Das Wesentliche Problem liegt ja bei dem Abfischen der Brut/Glassaale


 

genau, 

wir angler fangen nur ein bruchteil des aalbestandes aber die glasaal fischerei in frankreich  (und anderswo) haut den bestand echt um.ich habe mal ein bericht über die glasaal fischerei gesehen..... schlimm schlimm. 
leider finde ich diesen beitrag nicht mehr.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

kennt ihr das schon....

ein traum für jeden aalangler....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2-ToaKE_OI&feature=related


----------



## sonstwer (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi Boardies!

ja, wir alle kämpfen mit dem gleichen Problem: Die paar Aale, die noch übrig sind, wollen überredet werden, an den Haken zu gehen.
Zugegeben, wir Angler haben nur einen winzigen Anteil am Rückgang der Aale, den Größten Anteil hat die Glasaalfischerei vor den Küsten.
Dennoch ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, daß der Aalbestand drastisch zurückgegangen ist. Nämlich auf unter 10% im Vergleich zu den Beständen von vor 50 Jahren!
Dadurch ist natürlich im Prinzip jedes Jahr heute ein schlechtes Aaljahr.
Für uns gibt es da nur eines: Geduld beim Ansitz, zufrieden sein, WENN mal einer anbeißt, auch wenns nur n Schürsenkel ist und diese dann möglichst schonend zurück setzen.
Wir sollten uns darüber im Klaren sein, wie stark der Bestand bedroht ist. Wir sind aber auch der beste Indikator dafür, wies aktuell aussieht.
Also: nicht aufgeben und sich in Geduld üben. Und auch öfter mal darüber nachdenken, ob man den gefangenen Schlängler auch wirklich mitnehmen will/muß. Besonders in Gewässern, aus denen er relativ gefahrlos seine Laichgründe wieder erreichen kann (Anbindung, Wasserkraftwerke, Staustufen, etc.).
Ich geh jedenfalls heute Abend mal wieder los und werde mein Glück versuchen.
Petri euch allen.
LG,
frank


----------



## Lucioperca17 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich konnte am do nacht,die bei uns sehr warm war, einen 66er breitkopf erwischen.der drill machte allerdings wenig spass, da ich ihn komplett durchs kraut ziehen musste und nicht mal gespürt habe ob was fischmässiges dranhängt-normalerweise stehe ich nicht auf so eine brachialanglerei-geht aber mittlerweile nicht mehr anders...der aal hatte für seine länge einen viel zu breiten kopf und "genick",der sah irgendwie komisch aus,so richtig kurz und kompakt...na ja aal ist aal.


----------



## Meteraal (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ sonstwer:

Gut geschrieben! Genau so ist es! Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften eines Aalanglers sind Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit.

@ Lucioperca:

Petri zu der Schlange!


Ich werde heute auch noch mal losziehen...:m


----------



## Skyant (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Habs gestern Nacht am Fließbewässer in einem Loch versucht und endlich mal wieder 2 Schlängler erwischt. Einen Breiten uns einen Spitzen. 67cm/570g und 69cm/520 beide auf Tauwurm.
Die haben 00:00 und 00:50 gebissen. Bin daraufhin bis 7:30 geblieben da ich Hoffnung auf mehr hatte. Ich konnte aber nur noch einem 33cm Döbel (4:00)und einem 15cm Zander (7:00) kurz die Welt hier oben zeigen. 
Aber immerhin mal wieder 2 nette Aale.

Auf Köfi hatte ich auch nen gaanz selztsamen Biss. Bissanzeiger macht einmal piep, nach 30 sec noch einmal piep. Denke ich gehste mal hin. Dann ca. 10 sec lang vorsichtiges gezupsel an der Angel, dann Ruhe. Nach 3 Minuten hab ich mal nachgesehen und der aufgezogene Köfi (8cm Laube, Weidloch-Maul-Montage) war komplett weg. Nicht mal mehr der Kopf hing dran.
Zander? Aal und Hecht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## karpspezi (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,wollte heute früh um 4 Uhr eigentlich zum angeln,na ja verschlafen.um 8 Uhr dann auf dem See gewesen,Zielfisch Barsch,fix einige Lauben gestippt,auf Grund angeboten.ging auch super.hatte ne gute Pfanne voll Barsche,5 waren knapp unter 30 cm ,kurz vor 12.00uhr noch ein Biss,Anhieb,oh guter Barsch dachte ich ,ha ein Aal,75 cm,boh und das bei 27 Grd und herrlichsten Sonnenschein in ca. 2,5 Meter.Nächtelang voll abgeschneidert und die Biester beissen in brühtender Hitze.gibt keine Regeln beim Aal angeln.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## welsman (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Skyant schrieb:


> Habs gestern Nacht am Fließbewässer in einem Loch versucht und endlich mal wieder 2 Schlängler erwischt. Einen Breiten uns einen Spitzen. 67cm/570g und 69cm/520 beide auf Tauwurm.
> Die haben 00:00 und 00:50 gebissen. Bin daraufhin bis 7:30 geblieben da ich Hoffnung auf mehr hatte. Ich konnte aber nur noch einem 33cm Döbel (4:00)und einem 15cm Zander (7:00) kurz die Welt hier oben zeigen.
> Aber immerhin mal wieder 2 nette Aale.
> 
> ...



Hi evt wars ja eine Krabbe oder sowas die bringen leider viel zu oft meine Posen zum kreisen und fressen mir die Köder vom Haken.Die Teile sind echt eine Plage


----------



## `angelfreak04 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,wollte heute früh um 4 Uhr eigentlich zum angeln,na ja verschlafen.um 8 Uhr dann auf dem See gewesen,Zielfisch Barsch,fix einige Lauben gestippt,auf Grund angeboten.ging auch super.hatte ne gute Pfanne voll Barsche,5 waren knapp unter 30 cm ,kurz vor 12.00uhr noch ein Biss,Anhieb,oh guter Barsch dachte ich ,ha ein Aal,75 cm,boh und das bei 27 Grd und herrlichsten Sonnenschein in ca. 2,5 Meter.Nächtelang voll abgeschneidert und die Biester beissen in brühtender Hitze.gibt keine Regeln beim Aal angeln.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 

petri....
zum tagesaal...

jo so wars auch bei mir, nächte lang nichts gebissen bis ich mal am tag mit tauwürmer geangelt habe und das mit erfolg.

gestern war ich auch am tag los aber konnte nichts fangen, noch nicht mal ein barsch.ich glaube ich werde nach her nochmal los,obwohl der luftdruck schon wieder heftig gesunken ist aber ein versuch ist es wert....

ihr wisst ja... jeder tag ist angel tag aber nicht jeder tag ist fangtag!

@ skyant

das war ein krebs\krabbe.


----------



## Meteraal (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mit Tauwurm und kleinen Mistwurm |supergri


----------



## Slick (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zum Aal Meteraal

ich kann eigentlich nicht Klagen.Ich hab bis jetzt 16 Aale über 60 cm gefangen und das im Main.Der Aal läuft hier richtig gut,fast jeder Ansitz 1 Aal und manchmal auch 3 Aale.#6

Heute Abend gehts wieder auf Aal.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Mit Tauwurm und kleinen Mistwurm |supergri
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 168168




Petri zu dem schönen Aal  #6
Ich muß noch 1 Woche arbeiten,dann werd ich mal verstärkt angreifen........
mal sehen was so in 3 Wochen Urlaub alles an den (die) Haken geht ? #h


----------



## marcus7 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Meteraal: Sauber! Obendrein noch ein schönes Bild, Petri!

Mal eine doofe Frage: Wie schaffst du es das die Aale fürs Bild so vorbildlich stillhalten?

mfg


----------



## GrÜndi (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu dem Schlängler, Meteraal!
#6


Ich war gestern auch mal für 3h draussen - hab aber total abgeschneidert!
Allerdings konnte ich mir die Dusche sparen - es hat 3h gep...t!#q

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Meteraal Petri zum schönen Aal!#6


----------



## Manne83 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war gestern auch wieder los an ein Seitenarm von der ....



 

 

 

das war mein Platz |rolleyes

erst habe ich mir paar kleine Weißfische gestippt und die andere habe ich mit Wurm unter dem Baum geschmissen...

da nichts passierte auf der Wurm Rute wollte ich sie woanders hin legen...
beim raus holen gab es einen Ruck in der Angel und irgendwas zog in die Seerosen...mhm |kopfkrat 
als ich ihn da raus gezottelt hatte, habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut...
http://img221.*ih.us/img221/496/dsc00167tzxkx.jpg    http://img577.*ih.us/img577/4679/dsc00168hg.jpg

ist er doch tatsächlich auf meinen Wurm gegangen beim rein holen und er hat das Vorfachfach nicht durch gebissen vom Aal haken :vik:  62cm hatte der Wurm Hecht

dann wurde es Dunkel und es kamen 6 Aale und ein Döbel, davon schwimmen 3 wieder die anderen 3 hatten 56,66,68cm

​ http://img823.*ih.us/img823/456/dsc00185qn.jpg ​ http://img171.*ih.us/img171/8819/dsc00174nu.jpg http://img13.*ih.us/img13/2460/dsc00177dv.jpg http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1904/dsc00181q.jpg http://img62.*ih.us/img62/1069/dsc00187nf.jpg http://img577.*ih.us/img577/7766/dsc00188n.jpg

*es war mal wieder ein sehr schöner Angelabend *


----------



## Meteraal (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin Männner´s,

vielen Dank für die Petris!

Ich hoffe, ich kann in der letzten verbleibenden Woche noch ma den ein oder anderen Aal hier posten, obwohl wenn ich so auf die Wettervorhersage schaue, habe ich ziemliche Bedenken ehrlich gesagt, aber ich werde mein Bestes geben.

@monnsum: Feine Strecke, die Du da hingelegt hast. Würde ich auch gerne ma wieder haben. ;-)


@ marcus7

Ganz und gar keine doofe Frage!
Also ich mache es immer so, dass ich eine Unterlage nehme, aus der der Aal nicht entwischen kann. Bei mir persönlich ist es immer mein großer Karpfenkescher, den ich ersteinmal nass mache. 
In den Kescher lege ich den Aal. Daraufhin ist der Aal in den ersten Sekunden immer sehr... sagen wir ma aktiv:q.
Und jetzt kommt das ganze Geheimnis, welches eigentlich keines ist. 
Man streicht den Aal immer der Länge nach gerade hin, als wenn ihn in kompletter Länge zu Messen hinlegen würde. Und das selbstverständlich sehr behutsam, ohne Kraft! Das ist der wichtigste Grundsatz bei der Sache, weil der Aal immer nach dem Grundsatz "So wie du mir, so ich dir" handelt.
Nach kurzer Zeit hält der Aal dann still und man kann ihn (mit dem Fänger) fotografieren - und eben auch messen.
Natürlich sollte man dabei immer nasse Hände haben.

Ungewöhnliche Fisch erfordern ungewöhnliche Maßnahmen.

Ps: Wenn du es noch nicht gelesen hast, dann kann ich dir "So fängt man Aale" von John Sidley sehr empfehlen.
In dem Buch werden auch noch andere Verfahren erwähnt, unter anderem eine mit einer Kuhle!


----------



## Endmin (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Monnsum schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch wieder los an ein Seitenarm von der ....




Darf ich fragen welche Rasse dein Hund ist? :q

Such schon eine Weile nach dem Namen von so ähnlichen Hunden! :q

gruß Tim


----------



## Manne83 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

 na die Rasse sage ich dir doch gerne, jack russel-dackel-mix

mehr Infos darf ich leider nicht preisgeben #d


----------



## Endmin (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Alles klar danke, dann ist es ein etwas anderer. Ich suche einen mit einem schwarzen Labrador und auch einem kleineren Hund.

gruß Tim #h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wie jetzt? Keine neuen Fangmeldungen? Naja, bei dem Wetter|supergri. Dann muss ich mal was posten.
Gesternfrüh war mal eine kurze Regenpause, also habe ich es von 6-10 Uhr morgens versucht. Es war sehr kalt am morgen. So richtig herbstlich!:mUnd es kam noch ordentlicher Wind dazu, also bin ich in eine ruhige Bucht gefahren, wo ordentlich strömung war. Tief geankert und los gings. Insgesamt waren die Fische im Fressrausch, die Brassen zum beispiel waren richtig fett gefressen und auch die 3 Aale die ich fangen konnte hatten ordentlich was im Magen. Der eine meinte es gut mit mir und spuckte schnell mal nen Barsch aus...lecker|supergri
Das Wetter für die paar Stunden hatte auch wirklich gut gepasst...


----------



## börnie (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Moin Männner´s,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Petris!
> 
> ...




...du bist ein wirklich guter @meteraal...

leider läufts bei mir seit meinen umzug ins müritz-gebiet eher mäßig. aale ...ja--- aber nix über 60-70 cm. 
die ganze region scheint ihre eigenen gesetze zu haben. 
die berufsfischer fangen mit ihren riesigen reusen regelmäßig wirklich große aale (100+), aber angler bekommen in diesem kaliber nichts an den haken. die erfolgversprechenden sind gesperrt oder nicht erreichbar und die auflagen für angler sind hier auch völlig überzogen.
na ja...gucken wir mal....
gruss
börnie


----------



## Lucioperca17 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...zum thema wetter!
irgendwann diese woche hatte es bei uns mal nachts 5,4 grad...auch wenn da vielleicht ja doch was gebissen hätte(?) dann ist mir das doch einfach zu kalt für nen hochsommer-aalansitz.
aber es soll ja am we zumindest mal wieder wärmer werden...mal sehn wann ich dann nochmals einen schlängler zu gesicht bekomme...vielleicht auch im oktober noch einen-so wie letztes jahr,wer weiss...#c


----------



## mathei (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ...zum thema wetter!
> irgendwann diese woche hatte es bei uns mal nachts 5,4 grad...auch wenn da vielleicht ja doch was gebissen hätte(?) dann ist mir das doch einfach zu kalt für nen hochsommer-aalansitz.
> aber es soll ja am we zumindest mal wieder wärmer werden...mal sehn wann ich dann nochmals einen schlängler zu gesicht bekomme...vielleicht auch im oktober noch einen-so wie letztes jahr,wer weiss...#c


 
ja wetter ein traum. aber ab morgen bei uns auch besser.wohl nur fürs we. also raus aufs wasser. so viele gelegenheiten bekommen wir wohl dieses jahr nicht.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Der Fang war zwar schon im Juni 2011 aber ich denke er ist trotzdem erwänenswert. 101 cm !!! und 1,98 kg !!! gefangen auf einen Tauwurm an der Feeder um ca. 23.00 Uhr bei einer außentemp. von 10 Grad und einer Wassertemp von ebenso 10 Grad.


----------



## mathei (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



catchandrelease96 schrieb:


> Der Fang war zwar schon im Juni 2011 aber ich denke er ist trotzdem erwänenswert. 101 cm !!! und 1,98 kg !!! gefangen auf einen Tauwurm an der Feeder um ca. 23.00 Uhr bei einer außentemp. von 10 Grad und einer Wassertemp von ebenso 10 Grad.


 super fang. petri. möchte ich morgen auch haben


----------



## Manne83 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich will auch endlich mal ein so großen...
:c


----------



## Aalhunter33 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri nachträglich zu dem super Aal !!! #6


----------



## Harry84 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Alter Schwede...was für nen Teil!!!!!|bigeyes Ganz dickes Petri auch von mir! Warst aber nicht in Neuseeland, oder... ;-) In welcher Art von Gewässer hast du den denn gefangen?

Gruß und Petri an alle,
Harry


----------



## `angelfreak04 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moin moin....

petri den fängern und zu den schönen meteraal!

endlich urlaub.....

heute gehts mal wieder eins los aber diesmal ganz wo anders hin. den see kenn ich nicht habe aber schon einiges davon gehört und gleich werde ich nochmals am tag mein glück versuchen.

#6


----------



## mathei (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> moin moin....
> 
> petri den fängern und zu den schönen meteraal!
> 
> ...



hey freak. werde heute auch mal los auf dem schweriner innensee. war gerade im angelladen in banzkow. er meinte stör geht jetzt gut. wurde viel gefangen. aber immer zwischen 16 und 20 uhr. danach nix mehr. immer wenn die boote durchfahren die pose langsam richtung schiff ziehen. scheint so als würden die aale jetzt abziehen richtung elbe. da der wasserstand so hoch ist, ist das wehr zum mühlengraben permament ein stück geöffnet und dadurch die strömung sehr doll. petri für heute nacht


----------



## siloaffe (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey Mädels|wavey: 

Gestern Abend hats Eeeeeeendlich nochmal nen Aal gegeben:vik: 

Nach nun ich glaube fast 8 Wochen, zwar kein Riese 57cm aber verdammt gut im Futter:m 

Und wieder auf Maden |kopfkrat 

Ich hab eine Rute mit Tauwurm ausgelegt (mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen) und mit der anderen ca 20 Meter Fluss aufwerts und ca.15 Meter weiter in den Strom gefeedert. 

Bis auf 2 Grundeln und nen Wollie ging* auf Wurm NIX*!!!#c 

Auf Maden gabs ca 10 Barben (20-50cm) nen Brassen und den Aal:m 

Wie läuft denn bei den andern Aaljägenr am Rhein, bezüglich Wurm????? 

LG Markus#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ catchandrelease96,
Glückwunsch....klasse Fisch.#6:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So, den ganzen OT-Kram und das persönliche gelöscht.
Wers nun immer noch nicht lassen kann, geht erstmal für 3 Monate auf die Strafbank - ebenfalls diejenigen welche das meinen loben, tadeln oder diskutieren zu müssen.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri nachträglich zum Meteraal!

Bei mir gabs gestern abend um 18 Uhr einen untermaßigen Aal und vieeele Rotaugen, sonst nichts.


----------



## Muhmasteryoda (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, den ganzen OT-Kram und das persönliche gelöscht.
> Wers nun immer noch nicht lassen kann, geht erstmal für 3 Monate auf die Strafbank - ebenfalls diejenigen welche das meinen loben, tadeln oder diskutieren zu müssen.



Wie niedlich! Ok, das ist dein Forum, das hindert mich aber nicht daran dir zu sagen das du in meinen Augen ein echter Spinner bist.
Komm, gib mir noch ein Pünktchen. Den Mut mit mir zu diskutieren hast du ja nicht.#6
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Am Mut wirds nicht scheitern, nur am einsehen der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Diskussion mit Dir.


----------



## U&J (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Auweia was ist hier denn los!?!?!?!|bigeyes

Wollte eigentlich von meinem Ansitzt gestern Abend bzw Nacht berichten, aber wenn man das hier alles so liest vergeht es einem ja fast!


----------



## börnie (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



U&J schrieb:


> aber wenn man das hier alles so liest vergeht es einem ja fast!




so ist das...


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War gestern auch mal wieder los. Bis auf eine schöne Rotfeder kam leider kein Aal zum Vorschein aber ok die Würmer waren auch nicht mehr so dolle. Aber auch so ne Rotfeder macht einen dann doch immer wieder munter und fröhlich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



U&J schrieb:


> Auweia was ist hier denn los!?!?!?!|bigeyes
> 
> Wollte eigentlich von meinem Ansitzt gestern Abend bzw Nacht berichten, aber wenn man das hier alles so liest vergeht es einem ja fast!



Der Troll sitzt ja nun erstmal auf der Strafbank.#6
Und deshalb hoffe ich doch mal das Dir die Lust nur "fast" vergangen ist und Du uns an den Erlebnissen seines Ansitzes doch noch teilhaben lässt.


----------



## U&J (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei mir war es ein 78er Aal mit 823 gr. |supergri

Schöner Fisch aber leider der einzige die Nacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Glückwunsch :m 
Besser einer, von der Sorte, als keiner.#h


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri Heil!:m


----------



## catchandrelease96 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Den Aal habe ich in einem fließgewässer der Enz gefangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wann.  13.8
wo: Vereinssee NDS
Gewässer: See
Angelzeit:   20h -02 h
Fangzeit:   0h- 1.30h
Womit: Tauwurm
Wie: 1 Grundrute, eine Posenrute
Bisse: 4
Fänge 3 Aale 45,53,55
Wetter: Vollmond
Fazit: Netter Abend


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Servus!

Ich bin gestern Abend spontan seit ewiger Zeit mal wieder zum Aalangeln an die Vils. Den letzten vernünftigen Aal habe ich dort vor ca. 4 Jahren gefangen. 

Auf ca. 10 Ansitze bekommt man einen Biss... 
Aber wenn man dort halt einen Aal bekommt - dann krachts richtig!!!

Gestern hatte ich Glück und es hat gekracht  

92cm, 1,7kg.

Köder war ein Tauwurm.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Franz

Petri.....
Schönes Äalchen   #6


----------



## Fun Fisher (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Franz

Auf dem Bild sieht der so klein aus, bist du sicher, dass der schon maßig war? 

Dickes Petri. Von so einem Aal träume ich...


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

poah....Franz, da haste aber nen schönen Schlauch rausgepult *Respekt* :m


----------



## Ossipeter (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Glückwunsch Franz! Klasse Schlängler.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Aalfänger!

Ein ganz dickes Petri geht zudem an Franz zum Monster-Aal#6


----------



## `angelfreak04 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri franz!!!

sehr schöner aal, den du da überlisten konntest!

war vorhin von 13.00-18.00uhr auf aal , nun ja gebissen hatte ein dicker brassen (geschätzt 1,5kg) und ein paar barsche,leider kein aal.


----------



## U&J (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Aal am Tage ist aber auch wieder ne andere Geschichte oder !?
Geht aber eher die Seltenheit oder?


----------



## AnglerPSF (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also an einem meiner Vereinsgewässer geht das oft besser am Tag als in der Nacht.
Habe mal mitten am Tag, 25-30 Grad und blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein pur 5 Aale gefangen, und bestimmt 10-15 Bisse verkeult, wovon die meisten wahrscheinlich auch Aale waren. Wenn man das richtige Gewässer plus Stelle hat, dann ist das sogar häufig möglich.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



U&J schrieb:


> Aal am Tage ist aber auch wieder ne andere Geschichte oder !?
> Geht aber eher die Seltenheit oder?



das ist wirklich keine Seltenheit, ich habe ca. 80 % meiner Aale am Tag gefangen und das waren wirklich nicht wenig.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

jo das stimmt,man muss es nur ausprobieren.es gibt bestimmt monate wo die aale nur hauptsächlich am tag auf beutezug gehen. ....

oder in flüssen kann man eigentlich immer mit nem aal am tag rechnen.dieses jahr habe ich auch mehr aale am tag als in der nacht gefangen .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Franz, #h
Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtexemplar. :m#6


----------



## U&J (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ok, wenn man ein gutes Gewässer dafür hat wo der Fischbestand dementsprechend ist, kann ich es mir vorstellen.
Habe es auch schon öfter mal probiert aber bei mir sowas noch nicht gefunden und als Beifang immer schön kleine Barsche gehabt


----------



## Aalhunter33 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Tja....gestern von 19:30 - 1:00 gemacht.
Bis auf ein paar Zupfer von den Knotenweltmeistern ging nix.
(Vereinsteich) #c


----------



## Endmin (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moinsen 

War gestern Nacht draußen und es hat richtig gekracht!(Fluss)
Hatte 5 Bisse, bei denen ich 2 verwerten konnte, bei den anderen hatte ich immer einen Aal dran, der mir dann aber wieder ausgeschlitzt ist, musste immer sehr früh anschlagen, da ich gerade mal 20 cm vom Ufer entfernt gefischt hab. Haben beide zwischen 22:00 und 22:30 Uhr gebissen, dann kam der Vollmond hinterm Berg vor und es ging fast nichts mehr...

Der eine hat 850g und 68cm und der kleinere 51cm zbd 280g, haben beide gebissen auf Tauwurm!


http://img.webme.com/pic/e/endmin/aal.jpg

gruß Tim und allen ein dickes Petri Heil! #6


----------



## Forellenjaeger (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

*Tolle Wasserschlange Franz
Dickes Petri*


----------



## Siever (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Franz:|bigeyes Bei kleinen Aalen spricht man von Schnürsenkeln... . Demnach ist deiner ein Fat Lace, also ein Teil, das Jerome Boateng sich peinlicherweise durch die Fußballschuhe schlauft... . Toller Fang!


----------



## KugelBlitz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So ich war auch das erste mal dieses Jahr zum Nachtangeln los.
Und es hat gleich geklappt....80cm und 920 Gramm hatte der Raubaal der morgens um 5:20 Uhr mein handlanges Rotauge genommen hat.
2 weitere Bisse auf Tauwurm konnte ich leider nicht verwandeln.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## tyirian (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wir waren gestern zu zweit Aalangeln.

Bis auf einen Schnürsenkel und nen ca. 45er biss leider kein Aal. Beide auf Tauwurm. 

Irgendwie ist 2011 ein verdammt schlechtes Aaljahr. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Kugelblitz
Petri zu dem schönen Aal.
Da wurde Deine Ausdauer ja belohnt.


----------



## GrÜndi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zum schönen Raubaal Kugelblitz.#6

Ich war gestern abend auch mal kurz für 2h am Wasser.
Hatte einen guten Biss - aber leider zu früh angehauen.#q
Danach dann erfolgreich abgeschneidert und mal wieder viiiel zu spät ins Bett!#d

Greetz,
G.


----------



## MeisterFische (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich wollte heute auch eventuell mit nem Kumpel los! Wie viel Uhr kommen bei euch im Moment die Bisse? Und läuft Tauwurm oder Köderfisch bei euch besser?

mfg


----------



## AnglerPSF (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also bei mir kommen die Bisse im Moment gar nicht, es ist als hätte ich Schei*e an den Händen...
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie so ein schlechtes Jahr erlebt, dass letzte war auch schon nicht berauschend. Kann eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht bei uns am Kanal gesessen...........
1 Aal von 65 cm & 400 g
2 Tauis hat er geschluckt bis zum Axxxx.........


----------



## karpspezi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri, endlich mal wieder Aale,Mittwoch gegen 21.00 Uhr,Aal 62 cm auf Köfi,Donnerstag wieder gegen 21.00 Uhr Aal auf Köfi nach den der Mond hoch kam war Funkstille gegen 23.00 Uhr nach Hause.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## mathei (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

letzte nacht einen kleinen aal von 52 cm im schweriner innensee.
nicht der riese aber endlich mal wieder einer. ist nicht mein aaljahr.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ähm.......ich will ja nicht mäggern.......
aber Du scheinst extrem riesige Hände zu haben ?
Wenn ich den Aal mit Deinem Daumen vergleiche.
Nix für ungut.


----------



## Alpinestars (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> Ähm.......ich will ja nicht mäggern.......
> aber Du scheinst extrem riesige Hände zu haben ?
> Wenn ich den Aal mit Deinem Daumen vergleiche.
> Nix für ungut.


Sehe ich jetzt erst


----------



## thomas1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

gestern mal wieder an der werra  8 aale ca 55bis 65 cm . war top :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## siloaffe (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> Ähm.......ich will ja nicht mäggern.......
> aber Du scheinst extrem riesige Hände zu haben ?
> Wenn ich den Aal mit Deinem Daumen vergleiche.
> Nix für ungut.




Auch en Ähm......... in deine richtung wie es mir scheint ist die hand  bestimmt nen Meter (Metricher) Näher an der Kamera und daher stimmen die  Dimensionen nicht........

Nix für ungut....:m

LG Markus#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin!
Heute war ich an der Unteroste unterwegs und ein Ansitzangler hat nen 90er Aal mitten in der prallen Mittagssonne an einer relativ flachen Stelle gefangen. Boardie Katteker und ich wollten das erst garnicht wahr haben|rolleyes#6


----------



## mathei (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> Ähm.......ich will ja nicht mäggern.......
> aber Du scheinst extrem riesige Hände zu haben ?
> Wenn ich den Aal mit Deinem Daumen vergleiche.
> Nix für ungut.


 
sorry nur handy dabei gehabt. das foto ist halt so, auch wenn ich dir recht geben muss , im verhältnis zum daumen sieht der aal gatt aus wie ein taui,


----------



## Aalhunter33 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

.........ich hätte vielleicht noch 2 Smileys zwischensetzen sollen.
War nicht böse gemeint. * |supergri


----------



## mathei (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> .........ich hätte vielleicht noch 2 Smileys zwischensetzen sollen.
> War nicht böse gemeint. * |supergri


 
hab ich auch nicht so empfunden:m


----------



## vollkoma (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

#hHallo, war am We. auch mal wieder ne ganze Nacht drausen (Sa. auf So.) war ja im grossen und ganzen gutes wetter und der Mond zeigte sich zu Glück nur zur hälfte, gegen 22:00 Uhr der erste zupfer auf Taui, gegen 22:30 dann der erste biss aber der hing nicht naja was solls, neuen Wurm und wieder raus damit aber es passierte nix mehr, hmm was nun|kopfkrat da ist mir eingefallen das ich noch Bienenmaden mit hatte also 4 stück auf die Ködernadel aufgezogen so das ich die erste Made etwas über denn Haken schieben konnte, ca. 5 Meter weit raus und es dauerte nicht lang (ca. 10 min.) bis der erste biss kam, anhieb und sitzt, zum vorschein kam ein 56 Aal der ganz vorn in der Unterlippe gehakt war leider war das der einzige für die Nacht aber einer ist besser wie keiner mal schauen ob ich die Woche nochmal raus komme und mein Glück versuchen kann soll ja ziemlich Heiss werden. 

Gruss Andy


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri den fängern.....

war gestern an der stör 10m hinterm mühlengraben für ein paar stunden auf aal aus.gefangen habe ich einen kleinen karpfen:q , mein erster aus der stör.

leider wieder kein aal.....

heute war ich wieder dort, alter so viel mist in dem kanal zurzeit,dass das echt kein spaß mehr macht jede 5 minuten die angeln raus zu holen weil sich dort ein batzen kraut an der sehne gesammelt hat.

und beißen wollte auf tauwurm auch nix.also bin ich mit meiner kurzen spinrute den mühlengraben entlang gespinnert.war schon lustig.....

gefangen habe ich nur die miniaturausgaben von hecht ca.40cm , döbel ca.10cm und barsch 10cm:q....

abgesehen hatte ich es eigentlich auf die dicken dinger,gesehen habe ich sie auch aber außer ein nachläufer ging auch nix bei denen. 

mal gucken ob ich noch los werde....


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

achso das foto von den karpfen hatte ich noch vergessen....





:q:q:q:m


----------



## börnie (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin....

meine Pechsträhne setzt sich fort ! 
Es ist für mich wie verhext in diesem Jahr.

Vor 2 Wochen ist mir an der Mündung Plauersee / Elde mein warscheinlich bisher größter (Beifang)-Zander direkt vor den Füßen abgerissen.

Gestern bin ich raus an die Müritz. Wetter perfekt: Um 22°° noch fast 20° und grummeldes Gewitter im Hintergrund.
So lief die Nummer auch ziemlich abwechslungsreich ab. Auf der Wurmrute ca. 15 Brassen und 2 Barsche ...das übliche also|motz:
Na ja...
Auf der Fischrute gegen 22.30 einen Hammerbiss. Der Bursche hat gut 30 Meter von der Rolle gepfiffen. Als ich dann angeschlagen habe musste ich feststellen, das das Biest sich am Ende der Bucht in einen großen ins Wasser umgestürzten Baum verschanzt hat. Absolut keine Chance ! Schnurr gerissen !!!
Um kurz vor 12 wieder ein prächtiger Biss auf Fisch. Bilderbuchmäßig. Leider hat sich die Schnurr während sie von der Rolle lief plötzlich um die Verstellung vom Rutenhalter geschlagen. Ein kurzer kräftiger Ruck ...und weg war er.
Wie kann man nur soviel Pech haben ?
Beide Köder waren ca. 10cm halbe Rotaugen. Da es in diesem Bereich kaum / keine Zander gibt können es eigentlich nur gute Schlangen gewesen sein.
Bin gegen halb eins abgedackelt - weil heute leider arbeiten angesagt war. Da wäre aber garantiert noch was gegangen.

Ich werde die Tage nochmal angreifen und hoffe, dass sich meine diesjährige Pechsträhne beendet und ich endlich mal einen anständig großen erwischen kann...

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## `angelfreak04 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ohhh das ist ärgerlich wenn man schon schöne bisse bekommt.wenn ich wenigsten mal wieder ein schönen biss in der nacht bekommen würde.....

heute wieder erfolgreich abgeschneidert.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Servus!

@Börnie:Hab grad von Deiner Pechsträne gelesen. 

Hab mir die Tage auch meine Gedanken über dieses Aaljahr gemacht. Zu Deiner Ermutigung hab ich´s mal aufgeschrieben (sorry, ist ein bisschen länger geworden...|rolleyes. Aber es muß ja keiner lesen...)

Bei mir und meinem Angelspezl lief die Aalsaison sehr gemischt.

Schneidertage und Fischverluste ohne Ende, aber auch echte Highligts...

Am Anfang sind wir sechs oder sieben Mal draußen gewesen.
Mit vier Ruten keinen einzigen Biss...

Doch, einen hatte ich. Einen 70er Aal.
Leider am Ufer verloren.
Und wir ham noch geglaubt, er ist über dem (Karpfen)kescher abgefallen. Aber er hatte ihn wohl um Millimeter verfehlt. 

Zwei weitere Schneiderabende.
Hatten einfach die Seuche...#q#q#q
Mein Kumpel hat daraufhin beschlossen, nicht mehr auf Aal zu fischen.

Am nächsten Abend der Anruf: "Ich sitz schon im Auto..."
Ich hab mich natürlich sofort auf den Weg gemacht.
Es war Unwetterwarnung für unseren Landkreis.
Die verständnislosen Blicke der Freundin ignorierend, bin ich durch die ersten dicken Regentropfen zum Auto...
Hab noch was von "höherer Gewalt...", "bei so einem Wetter beißen sie...",  und "Ich hab die Würmer!" gemurmelt

Treffpunkt unter einer Autobahnbrücke.
Als ich angekommen bin, war seine Rute zum ersten mal krumm...
Er hatte den Fluch gebrochen!
Drei weitere Aale folgten.
Ich hatte wieder keinen Zupfer, obwohl unsere Köder nur ein paar Meter auseinanderlagen.

Mein Leid hatte erst ein paar Tage später ein Ende:
Ein 81cm langes Ende!:vik:
Und noch einen 67er Bonusaal...
Nur wirkte der neben dem anderen richtig mickrig...
Ich war versöhnt.

Genau so lief es weiter:
Wir schneidern regelmäßig trotz bester Bedingungen gnadenlos und dann läuft wieder alles wie am Schnürchen...

Aber immer ungleichmäßig verteilt:
Neulich stands wieder 4:1 gegen mich...
Besonders bitter, war, daß ich an dem Abend eigentlich allein unterwegs war. Ich hatte mich grad für eine Stelle entschieden, wollte aber vorher noch ein anderes Plätzchen, 100m weiter kurz testen. Da kam ein älterer Vereinskollege daher...
Ich hab ihm den Vortritt bei der Platzwahl gelassen... Er ging natürlich an "meine" Stelle!
Bei ihm hat´s den ganzen Abend geklingelt...
Dann der Anruf vom Spezl:
"Ich hab jetzt doch noch Zeit!"
Na gut. Der Platz ist eigentlich nur für eine Rute gut, aber wenn man will geht alles...
Aber warum muß er dann vier (plus einen, der die 50cm wohl verfehlt hätte) erwischen und ich nur einen?#c
Ich gönn´s ihm ja von Herzen, aber ein bisschen gerechter hätte Petrus die Fische ja doch verteilen können, oder?

 Dafür lief gestern lief bei alles schief:
In der Dämmerung hat er erst mal den Aal seines Lebens (um die 90 und armdick...) verloren...#q
Später noch einen kleinen.
Den Rest des Abends war er meistens mit montieren beschäftigt...

Zur Zeit beißen die Aale immer wie die Rotaugen.
Mein Kumpel fischt mit einer Feederrute, ich mit der Karpfencombo.

Da wir unsere Ruten mit ca. 40m Abstand auslegen mußten und in der Mitte gesessen sind war ich schon auf einen weiteren Schneidertag eingestellt.
Wie soll ich auf die Entfernung so feine Bisse erkennen, wenn der Pieper nicht mal kurz anschlägt?
Irgendwann hab ich dann doch was erahnt.
Nach endlosen Minuten mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern, ich war fast sicher das das zuckeln doch nur wieder Kleinzeug ist, liefen dann doch ein paar cm Schnur ab.
Wenig später lag ein 67er am Ufer...|supergri

Zum Glück war das Vorfach micht mehr vertauenswürdig und ich hatte, in meiner Faulheit, natürlich wieder keine vorbereitet.
Glück deshalb, weil ich noch ein 25cm kurzes hatte (sonst nehm ich 50cm).

Hab mir eine Zigarette drehen wollen, den Aal im Fangbuch eintragen und dann erstmal ein paar Vorfächer binden.

Nicht mal die Zigarette war mir vergönnt:
Piep, piep, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!

Ein Vollrun, wie man ihn nur von Karpfenangeln kennt...

Hab erst auf Karpfen oder Waller getippt, aber es war ein schöner 70er Breitkopf.:vik:
Leute, so einen Aalbiss hatte ich in meinem Leben noch nicht...

Ein 64er hat den Abend dann abgerundet...

Der ist übrigens auch sofort voll abgezogen und ein  weiterer Fehlbiss auch.
Ob´s Zufall war, oder das kurze Vorfach muß sich erst noch zeigen.

Heut wollte ich mich von den Aale erholen und bin auf Karpfen los. Zum entspannen.
Mal Zeit um Bilanz zu ziehen:
Waren zwar nur zwölf Aale heuer, aber die können sich sehen lassen: 66cm im Schnitt!

Gegen Mitternacht hat sich ein 10 Pfünder über meine Pellets hergemacht.
Wegen einer guten halben Stunde wollte ich die zweite Rute nicht noch mal neu auslegen, also noch schnell einen Köfi am Leuchtschwimmer raus. Hatte aber nur noch ein blaues Knicklicht dabei.
 Auf 20m sieht man da leider gar nix mehr...
Hab aber immerwieder gedacht, daß es kurz weg war.
Aber ich weiß ja, wie das in der Nacht mit Knicklichtern so ist.
Und ich hab ja nur ein leichtes Schimmern erkannt.
Es mußte also Einbildung sein!
Beim einpacken die Überraschung: Widerstand! Und nicht mal wenig. 
Wieder ein "Durchschnittsaal". Ja, mit 69cm sogar knapp drüber!:vik:
Solche Fische lassen einen die vielen Schneidertage vergessen!

Also, wenn´s mal nicht so läuft:
Bloß nicht aufgeben!!!
Wer weiß, wie die Entschädigung ausfällt...

Petri Heil, 
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Nachtschwärmer78
Petri zu den Aalen.
Ich hatte gestern abend (bis 1 Uhr) das Glück* eine Kinderstube zu erwischen.(Vereinsteich)
Hatte 5 Knotenmeister........
Ca. alle 15 Minuten hatte ich Bisse,aber wie ich leicht feststellen konnte waren das alles Strippen.
Ist schon verhext bei mir im Mom. #q
Hatte alle 3 Ruten mit Taui bestückt,leider keine Köfis dabei.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

....Nachtrag:
übrigens sehr schön geschriebener Beitrag ! #6


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hallo leute hab vor heut auf aal zu gehn auf was beisen die grad bei euch??


----------



## Skyant (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> hallo leute hab vor heut auf aal zu gehn auf was beisen die grad bei euch??



wie immer auf Tauwurm und Köfi, nur halt dieses Jahr relativ schlecht.:q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ....Nachtrag:
> übrigens sehr schön geschriebener Beitrag ! #6


Danke!|rotwerden

Hab gestern schon wieder zugeschlagen:
Bin noch nicht richtig gesessen, da hat die Spitze schon leicht vibriert.
Also sofort Rute runter und Schnur zwischen die Finger.
Minutenlanges, gaaanz leichtes Zupfen, dann hat er endlich ein kleines bisschen abgezogen.

Ein Breitkopf aus dem Bilderbuch:
72cm und ein gutes Pfund...:vik:

Kaum war der Wurm im Wasser ging`s schon wieder los...
Dann gleichzeitig am Köfi!

Nach mehreren Minuten mit zwei Schnüren, mit minimalen Lebenszeichen zwischen den Fingern, hab ich die Wurmangel Wurmangel sein lassen und mich nur noch auf den Köfi konzentriert.
Ab und zu ein kurzes zucken, sonst nix.
Irgendwann wurde´s mir zu bunt. Bin vorsichtig auf Tuchfühlung gegangen und hab beim nächsten Zupfer kräfig draufgehauen...
Hänger!
Neeeiiiin!!! Er kommt!
Das ist ´ne Hausnummer!
Neuer persönlicher Rekord, soviel ist klar!

Denkste!
Nach ein paar Sekunden sitz er schon fest.

An der Stelle kann nur Kraut sein und ich hab ´ne 40er Technium... 15kg Tragkraft. Vorfach über zwölf....:q 
Mit dem Zeug kann ich zur Not auch Bäume bergen.
Das Tauziehen kann beginnen!
Mal sehen, wer der Stärkere ist...

Ich kann auch gleich Zentimeter gutmachen.
Ganz langsam, aber er kommt...

Ums kurz zu machen:
Nach einer halben Stunde war das Ergebnis des Duells klar:
Ich hatte einen hervorragenden zweiten Platz erreicht und der Aal wurde Vorletzter!
:c#q:c

Irgendwie war die Freude über den 72er dahin...
Den Rest des Abends hab ich damit verbracht, alle paar Minuten neue Würmer zu "verfüttern"...

Ein Baby hat mich noch kurz an Land besucht, das war´s.

So ist´s Aalfischen. 
Wenn´s läuft, dann läuft´s.
Und dann kommen wieder die Stunden der Demut...

@Carphunteer17
Meistens Tauwurm, die letzte Zeit auch ganz oft Mistwurmbündel.
Auf Köfi nur selten (<10% der Bisse) aber dann sind´s  halt auch immer ordentliche...

Petri Heil
wünscht Euch der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## mathei (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

kurze ausfahrt heute auf dem schweriner innensee von 17 bis 19 uhr. über 30 boote zwischen görslow und werder. ich mich lieber zwischen görslow und kaninchenwerder gestellt. hab mich treiben lassen. die wippe mit taui im mittelwasser auf barsch. war ja ententeichwetter. denoch trieb ich von 17 auf 9 m tiefe. mit der hegene auf Barsch. 4 stk. von 20 bis 25 cm habe ich mitgenommen. das beste aber war der Aal 65 cm. an der wippe und dann ja quasi mit der hand hochgeholt. sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Seefi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

petri an alle fänger.
schönes handkarpfenbild #6

meinerseits zusammenfassend muss ich sagen nach einem überaus erfolgreichem start des diesjärigen aalangelns geht bei mir seid ca 3-4 Wochen fast garnix mehr. ich war letzte 3 tage und 2 nächte am stück angeln an einem tollen see aber nur zwei richtige bisse (1x mini waller, 1x nicht gehakt) danach noch 2 nachtsessions gemacht auch nix außer einen barsch. gestern dann zum ersten mal wieder einen winzling von ca 30cm den ich ohne blessuren wieder schonend davonziehen ließ. was mich ein wenig aufbaut sind die allgemein durchschnittlich schlechten Fänge dieses Jahr. woran es liegt, ich kanns mir nicht erklären ;+(außer vielleicht das unbeständige wetter von einem extrem ins nächste) hoffe aber doch noch auf ein paar schöne aalnächte die nächsten wochen


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Seefi schrieb:


> petri an alle fänger.
> schönes handkarpfenbild #6
> 
> meinerseits zusammenfassend muss ich sagen nach einem überaus erfolgreichem start des diesjärigen aalangelns geht bei mir seid ca 3-4 Wochen fast garnix mehr. ich war letzte 3 tage und 2 nächte am stück angeln an einem tollen see aber nur zwei richtige bisse (1x mini waller, 1x nicht gehakt) danach noch 2 nachtsessions gemacht auch nix außer einen barsch. gestern dann zum ersten mal wieder einen winzling von ca 30cm den ich ohne blessuren wieder schonend davonziehen ließ. was mich ein wenig aufbaut sind die allgemein durchschnittlich schlechten Fänge dieses Jahr. woran es liegt, ich kanns mir nicht erklären ;+(außer vielleicht das unbeständige wetter von einem extrem ins nächste) hoffe aber doch noch auf ein paar schöne aalnächte die nächsten wochen


 

ja das kann ich nur bestätigen , dass dieses jahr richtig mies ist.jetzt können wir nur noch die restlichen paar monate nutzen und mal gucken wie sich das so entwickelt.

eigentlich müssen sie beißen auch wenn das wetter nicht mitspielt.wenn es nächstest jahr genau so abläuft wie dieses, dann sollte man sich doch langsam gedanken machen.

gestern z.b. war ich nachmittags und nochmal abends draussen.nachmittags war es richtig heiß und kurz vor 18.00uhr broddelte sich am himmel schon was auf (top bedingungen um ein tagesaal zu erwischen,eigentlich).
so ,dann hatte es auch schon geregnet und es kam ein ordentliches gewitter rüber.......

nach dem gewitter gings weiter mit angeln....

und gestern nacht hats die ganze zeit um mich herum geblitz,es war richtig schwül (20 grad) aber wo bleibt der aal?!......#t

petri den fängern und siehste mathei sie laufen auch am tag....


----------



## Junior* (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mir gings gestern genauso.

Dieses Jahr ist wirklich schlecht mi Aal.
Ist aber überall das selbe mein Kumpel in der Schweiz hat die ganzen Jahre richtig gut gefangen (keiner unter 70) (Die Einheimischen Schweitzer essen kein Schlangenfisch verpönt) und dieses Jahr ist das auch nicht so doll bei ihm.
Das lässt nur auf besserre zeiten hoffen.|supergri


----------



## mathei (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> ja das kann ich nur bestätigen , dass dieses jahr richtig mies ist.jetzt können wir nur noch die restlichen paar monate nutzen und mal gucken wie sich das so entwickelt.
> 
> eigentlich müssen sie beißen auch wenn das wetter nicht mitspielt.wenn es nächstest jahr genau so abläuft wie dieses, dann sollte man sich doch langsam gedanken machen.
> 
> ...


 das gewitter hat mich auch überarscht.  hätte gern noch einen weiteren versuch auf tagesaal gemacht.aber geil habe noch nie so viele boote mit vollgas den see verlassen sehen. da hätte die polizei richtig verdient


----------



## Paddy1977 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,

n Kumpel sagte mir, er kenne den besten Aalhotspot überhaupt. ich dachte  nur, ja ja sagen alle und man fängt nix. Aber ich ließ mich überreden  und wir gingen ne Std in der Dämmerung los.

Ich wollte mit Bodentaster versuchen weil es ziemlich sumpfig war und  mein Kumpel nahm Leuchtpose und auf Grund. Wir hatten Beide Tauwürmer.

Ich fragte noch ob Welse drin sind. Er sagte nein und ich ließ meine 0,25 Forellenschnur drauf. Wir hatten 6 er Wurmhaken.

Er warf erst seine Pose  aus. Dann ich meinen Taster. War echt eng und es gab nur eine Stelle wo  man ans Wasser kam. Die Abmessungen ca. 200 m lang und 10 m breit und  1-1,50 m tief.

Kaum hatte er seine Pose im Wasser wanderte sie schon. Aber Fehlbiss. Nach zwei Minuten zog bei mir die Schnur ab. Zack, erster Aal nach nur 5 Minuten aber nur ca. 50 cm.

Dann hatte er endlich einen Drill. Die Rute bog sich durch aber Fisch  hatte nicht richtig gehakt. Dann hatte er aber doch Glück und landete  einen 60 cm Aal.

Ich beköderte neu und warf aus und wollte eine Rauchen und ließ die Schnur 2 Meter frei. Steckte mir eine an und plötzlich bog sich meine Rute komplett nach unten gen Wasser und das Vorfach samt Bodentaster riss. Mist.

Ihm ging es auch nicht besser. Biss, drill und gerissen. Letztlich landete ich auch noch einen ca. 60 cm Aal und wir gingen nach 90 Minuten nach Hause.

Aber waren die Schnurrisse wirklich Aale? Ich denke doch eher, dass sich nen Waller den Tauwurf schnappte und abzog, oder? Er sagte, auch nen großer Aal kann ohne Probs ne Schnur reißen lassen. Stimmt das? Hab beim Aalangeln keine Erfahrung. 

War aber eigentlich cool an einem fremden Gewässer welches ich nicht kannte bei jedem Wurf nen Biss zu haben.

Ratschläge, Meinungen?

Danke
Paddy

PS. nicht böse sein, hab nen Thread aufgemacht im Hauptteil mit gleichem Text. Hab es zu spät gesehen.|rolleyes


----------



## -_Peters_- (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hey,
war gestern zum Aal-Angeln los und konnte in der Dämmerung 1nen 62er & 1nen 72er verzeichnen (Beide auf Tauwurm). 
Damit hat auch bei mir die wochenlange Flaute ein Ende... ;-)


----------



## Paddy1977 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ja dat wurd auch mal zeit.

Aber kan ein Aal wirklich locker ne 0,25 mono Schur zerreissen? Selbst ne große Forelle bekommt es nicht hin.

Aber ich merkte auch, dass selbst nen 60er Aal schönes Theater macht. Scheinen wohl wahre Muskelpakete zu sein.


----------



## Sofafischer (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Na aber locker schaffen die das. Richtig große Aale haben auch größere Zähne da kann es schon mal passieren das,das 35er (Mono vorfach) beim rausheben plup macht...
Oder wenn sie sich irgendwo rumschlängeln dann kannst ziehn wie ein Mann um ihn rauszubekommen. Die haben schon ordentlich Kraft...


----------



## börnie (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> ja dat wurd auch mal zeit.
> 
> Aber kan ein Aal wirklich locker ne 0,25 mono Schur zerreissen? Selbst ne große Forelle bekommt es nicht hin.



...25er ist eindeutig zu schwach.
was machst du denn, wenn du wirklich mal einen guten an den haken bekommst ? willst du den drillen ?
der knallt dir ´ne 25er ohne mühe durch.

ich fische meistens mit einer 33er G-flex von gamakatsu. die kann richtig was und selbst diese leine ist sicher nicht zu stabil für einen großen aal.
__________

im übrigen : meine pechsträhne reist nicht ab !
nachdem ich letzten sonntag ja schon an meiner neu endeckten stelle 2 extrem vielversprechende bisse auf fischstückchen nicht umsetzen konnte (incl. festsitzendem aal), bin ich vor 3 tagen nochmal dorthin.
angekommen ....besetzt ! sitzen da zwei yogis die mit mais brassen jagen. 
na ja....
also 200m weiter unten eine stelle ausgemacht und alles aufgebaut. ich sitze da gerade so...es fängt an zu dämmern....kommen 4 kanus an. eine stunde später flackert keine 30meter entfernt ein mittelgroßes osterfeuer direkt am ufer und die kanu-touristen mit dänischem akzent verbreiten partystimmung incl. "lustigem" wettschwimmen.
hey...die müritz ist sooooooooo riesig. müssen sich die blindnieten unbedingt da breit machen ? hatte auch keinen bock darauf mich mit denen anzulegen.
also brav bis halb 12 ausgeharrt und vergebens auf einen tauben und blinden aal gehofft...
es hat sich natürlich nichts getan.

ist einfach nicht mein jahr.

vielleicht klappts ja bald mit den blankaalen und ich kann im spätsomer/frühherbst noch was anständiges an den haken bekommen...

gruss
börnie


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> ...25er ist eindeutig zu schwach.
> was machst du denn, wenn du wirklich mal einen guten an den haken bekommst ? willst du den drillen ?
> der knallt dir ´ne 25er ohne mühe durch.



Also, ich fische (inzwischen) auch meistens etwas gröber, aber eine 25er ist in vielen Situationen vollkommen ausreichend!

Nur wenn viele Hindernisse im Wasser sind, dann natürlich nicht!

Wobei, meine 25er hat eine Tragkraft von 9,3 kg...
Hab eine Billigspule 35er rumliegen (sowas fisch ich nicht), die hat nur 6,6kg.

Kommt mehr auf die Qualität, als auf den Durchmesser an.
Wobei eine dickere Schnur bei Beschädigungen natürlich wesentlich mehr Reserven hat!

Hab mehrfach festgestellt, daß die Zähne eines einzigen Breitkopfs ein 35er Vorfach völlig ruinieren können, während Spitzköpfe oft auch am 25er Vorfach keine Spuren hinterlasssen.

Drum kann ich nur jedem dringend empfehlen nach jeden Aal (oder Hänger) die Schnur zu kontrollieren.
Und wenn sie aufgeraut ist, unbedingt austauschen!
Egal wie dick sie ist.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war gerstern an der elbe...ist einiges schief gelaufen aber was solls....

mein vater konnte ein untermaßigen aal fangen.ich konnte kein aal fangen aber dafür vor der dämmerung noch ein schönen rapfen von 70cm fangen (bild habe ich auf mein profil gepostet).


----------



## thomas1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

werra 5 aale #h#h#h#h


----------



## Paddy1977 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Waren gestern wieder an unserem Spot. Man war es modderig am Ufer vom Wolkenbruch und Gewitter vorgestern, aber was solls. 

Er hatte noch einen Freund mit (wieder einer mehr der die Stelle kennt )-;...)

Waren von 0900 - 0130 und hatten 10 Aale und tausend gute aber mega vorsichtige Bisse. Ich mit 2 Ruten 2 Aale und einen dritten verdaddelt.  Ich hatte ihn schon gelandet, aber rutschte im Modder aus und hielt kurz die Rutenspitze ins Gras der Uferböschung. Haken abgerissen. Man man man. Die anderen mit 6 Ruten den Rest.

Beissen bei Euch die Aale auch so vorsichtig?

Poste nachher mal Bilder.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Beissen bei Euch die Aale auch so vorsichtig?



Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, ja!

Meistens ahne ich es mehr, als daß man es an der Spitze sieht...
Ich nehm dann immer die Schnur zwischen die Finger.
Meistens spür ich dann ein leichtes ruckeln.
Oft sind dann aber nur die Wurmer abgekaut...

Vorgestern war´s ganz extrem:
Dauernd ganz leichte Bisse. Frag nicht wie viele Würmer wir "verfüttert" haben...
Einmal hatte ich, nach einem kurzen Ausschlag der Spitze, zwei Minuten die Schur zwischen den Fingern und hab überhaupt garnix gespürt.
Als ich den Köder (8er Haken mit Tauwurmstückchen) kontollieren wollte, hing dann doch wirklich ein 64er dran...

Blieb leider der einzige Fisch an dem Abend!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Meistens spür ich dann ein leichtes ruckeln.
> Oft sind dann aber nur die Wurmer abgekaut...
> 
> Vorgestern war´s ganz extrem:
> Dauernd ganz leichte Bisse. Frag nicht wie viele Würmer wir "verfüttert" haben...


 

krebse |licht


----------



## Paddy1977 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> krebse |licht



sagte ich auch zum freund. sag mal, sind hier krabben oder krebse drin, neeeeeeeee KEINE.

er holt die rute ein, zack nen krebs am haken gehakt.

aber generell beissen sie echt vorsichtig. hatte gestern auch einen dran als ich nur mal einholen wollte. der bissanziger riss nach oben und wieder nach unten, nix. dann holte ich ein und dachte erst nen hänger. nee aalfred war dran (-;


----------



## karpspezi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,keine Aale,keine Aale,zum Haare raufen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## börnie (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Also, ich fische (inzwischen) auch meistens etwas gröber, aber eine 25er ist in vielen Situationen vollkommen ausreichend!
> 
> Nur wenn viele Hindernisse im Wasser sind, dann natürlich nicht!



woher weiß man, ob nicht doch was auf dem grund liegt ?
hast natürlich recht, es kommt sicher auch auf die qualität der schnurr an. aber ich denke wenn man von einer "fünfundzwanziger" redet, haben 90% der schnüre eine tatsächliche knotentragkraft von weniger als 6kg. viele sicherlich unter 5 oder 4kg. 
ein guter 4 pfünder wird damit locker fertig.
außerdem macht es (meiner meinung) keinen sinn, mit einer 25er zu angeln , dann aber ein 35er oder 40er vorfach zu verwenden.
mir hat mal ein 86er ein 11kg vorfach geknackt und ich weiß nur deswegen das er 86 hatte, weil er das genau in dem moment geschaft hat, als ich ihn im kescher hatte.

gruss
börnie


----------



## marcus7 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> mir hat mal ein 86er ein 11kg vorfach geknackt und ich weiß nur deswegen das er 86 hatte, weil er das genau in dem moment geschaft hat, als ich ihn im kescher hatte.
> 
> gruss
> börnie




Hi,

das kann ich nur bestätigen! Viele wollen es ja immer nicht glauben...

Letztens war ich schnorcheln und habe eine schöne Schlange um die 3pfund gefunden, er war schon fast zutraulich|bigeyes. Einfach genial unter Wasser anzuschauen

PS: mal wieder tagsüber (!)

mfg


----------



## dodo12 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin,

ich war heute morgen mal an der Aa und wollte einfach mal die Würmer baden.  Nach ein paar Barschen und Rotaugen habe ich einen Biss bekommen der anders war. Die Pose  zuckte, tauchte dann 10cm ab und blieb stehen! Ich dachte schon: "Hää,  das hatten wir doch auch schonmal am Kanal beim Aalangeln". Ich hab  angeschlagen und zack: 50er Aal. 
http://img545.*ih.us/img545/6669/img0283lx.jpg

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/4130/img0284ct.jpg


Der Aal schwimmt wieder, weil er vorne gehakt war! 
Leider wieder nur Handybilder.  #q

Grüße,
dodo


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das kann ich nur bestätigen! Viele wollen es ja immer nicht glauben...
> 
> ...


 
das ist ja mal interessant.von den hobby kann man als angler bestimmt noch viel über die fische lernen.


----------



## Uwe1987 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo,
ich war am Freitag und Samstag zusammen mit meiner Freundin am Edersee mit Kunstködern unterwegs. Der Fangerfolg war ziemlich mager (2 Barsche von je ca. 30cm)... Da ich mich mit diesem Ergebnis nicht abfinden wollte habe ich mich kurzerhand dazu entschieden am Teich meines Großvaters auf Barsche zu angeln. Der Teich ist incl. des Rasens am Rand nur 700m² groß und das bei einer maximalen Tiefe von 1,6m. Das Wasser ist recht klar, da es von einer natürlichen Quelle gespeißt wird. Mit max. 19°C im Sommer ist es für einen Teich dieser Größe und Tiefe auch ziemlich kalt. 
In der Vergangenheit konnte ich in dem Teich mit kleinen Mistwürmern meist nur kleine Barsche fangen - diese haben die Würmer allerdings häufig völlig inhaliert, so dass viele kleine Barsche verangelt wurden. Daher hielt ich es für eine gute Idee große Tauwürmer zu besorgen, um so evtl. mal größere Barsche zu erwischen und die kleineren Barsche nicht zu verangeln. 
Ich verwendete ein 25er Vorfach und 8er Haken - ich wollte nichts riskieren und nicht noch feiner fischen: ab und an vergreift sich auch mal ein guter Karpfen am Wurm... Das ganze fischte ich an einer winzigen, durchsichtigen Drennan-Pose. Grundangeln finde ich rel. unspektakulär. Ich mag es, die Pose zu beobachten; das finde ich spannender - besonders ein Biss ist viel aufregender.
Ich fischte Sonntag morgens von ca. 6.45 bis 9 Uhr. Recht schnell bekam ich auch deutliche Bisse. Es handelte sich allerdings "nur" um schöne Rotaugen und wiedermals kleine Barsche. Allerdings haben alle die dicken Würmer nur vorsichtig aufgenommen und waren deshalb gut gehakt. Zumindest diese Rechnung ging auf und ich konnte alle Fische wieder unverletzt ins Wasser setzen.
Gegen 7.30 Uhr hatte ich dann einen richtig guten Biss. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte einen der großen Karpfen am Band. Für einen Barsch war die Gegenwehr zu stark... Die Barsche sind erst seit 2003/2004 im Teich und bei dem kalten Wasser wachsen sie nicht sonderlich schnell ab, so dass keine kapitalen Größen zu erwarten sind... Die zu "schwache" Gegenwehr machte mir jedoch recht schnell klar, dass es höchstens ein kleinerer Karpfen sein könnte. Ich hatte auch die Hoffnung auf eine schöne Schleie. Ich habe in dem Teich schon Schleien bis 42cm gefangen. Ich war allerdings sehr positiv überrascht, als ich mein Gegenüber das erste mal sehen konnte: Es war ein schöner Aal. Mein Großvater war seit Jahren der festen Überzeugung, dass in seinem Teich kein Aal mehr leben würde. 1992 hat er 30 kleine Aale in dem Teich ausgesetzt und seiner Meinung nach wurden alle von uns in den Jahren danach gefangen oder er hat sie verendet aufgefunden. Dem war augenscheinlich nicht so. Mit 80cm war es für den kleinen Teich wirklich ein guter Fisch. um 8.30Uhr folgte dann noch ein etwas kleinerer Aal. Dieser hatte 74cm - immer noch eine gute Größe für den lütten Teich! Allerdings war die Beißzeit dann auch schon vorbei und es tat sich nichts mehr, so dass ich das Angeln abbrach. Vorher waren die Zeichen der nach Nahrung am Grund wühlenden Aale sehr deutlich zu erkennen: ähnlich einem gründelnden Karpfen stiegen Blasen auf. Diese glichen allerdings eher einem weißen Schaum als richtigen Blasen. Der Biss des 2ten Aals dauerte nach anwerfen einer Stelle mit diesem Schaum an der Oberfläche nur wenige Sekunden. Aalangeln auf Sicht sozusagen.
Angespornt von dem Erfolg machte ich mich gleich am Montag Morgen wieder auf zum Ansitz am Teich. Mit der selben Methode blieben 2 gute Bisse allerdings ohne Erfolg... Wieder stiegen zunächst schaumige Blasen auf und der Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Direkt nach dem Auswerfen in den Blasenteppich folgte jeweils das Abtauchen der Pose. 
Beim 3ten Biss ließ ich mir deutlich mehr Zeit mit dem Anhieb und prompt klappte es auch wieder mit den Aalen: dieses mal war er 77cm groß. Um 8.45 Uhr hatte ich dann noch einen knallharten Biss. Sofort wusste ich, dass es sich dieses Mal um einen Karpfen handelt. Nach einem heftigen Drill konnte ich dann einen 67cm Karpfen landen. Anschließend musste ich das Angeln abbrechen. Der Drill eines solchen Fisches in einem so kleinen Gewässer hat alle anderen Fische verscheucht und plötzlich war totenstille am Gewässer. Schade, da es gerade so gut lief mit den Aalen... Aber bei so einem Drill aber auch nicht sonderlich tragisch...


----------



## Lenoc (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Schön gemacht#6

Bei mir gabs nur nen kleinen 42er Breitkopf auf nen 10cm Gründling|bigeyes ist schon wansin was die alles reinbekommen ^^ schwimmt natürlich wieder


----------



## Aalfighter (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Uwe
Schöner Bericht, ich kenne das auch mit den Blasen macht echt Spaß so zu fischen...
Sag mal hat der Teich einen Zulauf oder Ähnliches? Aale kommen zum Beispiel auch durch kleine Rohre in ein Gewässer... 
Gruß frank


----------



## Uwe1987 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Der Teich wird durch eine kleine Quelle gespeist (Grundwasser) - er hat allerdings einen Überlauf. Ein einfaches Rohr, dass kontinuierlich Wasser in einen nahegelegenden Bach leitet. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das schon "Mönch" nennen kann...


----------



## börnie (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...schöner Bericht Uwe !#6
Und mal Aalangeln ganz anders...

Ich war denn gestern auch mal wieder kurzfristig los. Wetter : Na ja...
Aber immerhin haben die großen Seen noch eine gute Wassertemperatur.
Ich bin wieder an die Müritz und an die Stelle, an der ich vor 2 Wochen den einen verloren und den anderen vermasselt habe.

Die Beißzeit war außergewöhnlich früh. Es waren Unmengen an Ukeleis dichtgedrängt an der Oberfläche. 
Bei Dämmerung der erste Biss der dann einen Anfang 70er brachte. Kaum neu beködert wieder auf die gleiche Rute ein Biss und ich konnten einen gut 75er keschern.

Danach nichts mehr....bis 24°° nicht ein einziger Zupfer. 
Ich denke, dass die Aale sich am übermäßigen Futterangebot schnell die Bäuche vollgefuttert haben um sich dann fett wieder ins tiefe zurück zu ziehen.
Köder : Halbe Ukeleis.

Gruss Börnie

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/7764/30aale.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> außerdem macht es (meiner meinung) keinen sinn, mit einer 25er zu angeln , dann aber ein 35er oder 40er vorfach zu verwenden.



Ist vielleicht falsch rübergekommen...

Ich nehm meine Hechtausrüstung (sehr harte 3lbs Karpfenrute) auch zum Aalfischen her.
Und da hab ich halt ´ne 40er drauf...
Is zwar eigentlich etwas übertrieben, aber ich fische oft sehr nah am Hindernissen. Da beruhigt mich die Reseve der starken Schnur, falls sie mal einen unbemerkten Schaden hat.

Auf Aal hab ich dann Stahlseide bzw. eine gute 35er als Vorfach.

Normalerweise fische ich auf Grund mit ´ner 35er und einem 30er Vorfach.

Eine 25er nehm ich nur ab zu. und auch nur als Vorfach.
Ein 4g Schwimmer wirft sich halt mit einer 35er ein bisschen schlecht...
Drum hab ich an der Rute eine 30er Hauptschnur.

Aber Du hast natürlich Recht!
Für Kapitale ist eine 25er ziehmlich wenig...

Als ich noch jung war (werd jetzt 33 ) hab ich auch geglaubt, immer ganz fein fischen zu müssen.
Aber jetzt kann ich besser angeln...
Da krieg ich meine Bisse auch mit gröberen Gerät.
Und ich will die Fische fangen, nicht verangeln!

Früher hab ich viel geflucht... #d

Jetzt hab ich immer wieder Grund zum Jubeln.
Weil ich die Kapitalen auch sicher landen kann.:vik:
Trotzdem:
Für viele Standartsitualionen würd ich schon sagen, daß eine (gute!) 25er meistens reicht.
Empfehlen würde ich es allerdings nicht.

Wo mit vielen Hindernissen, und/oder Kapitalen zu rechnen ist, ist aber eine 25 viel zu schwach.








Jetzt freu ich mich


----------



## börnie (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ein 4g Schwimmer wirft sich halt mit einer 35er ein bisschen schlecht...



...kennst Du denn den "Paniermehl-Trick" nicht ?


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> ...kennst Du denn den "Paniermehl-Trick" nicht ?




"Paniermehl-Trick" sagt mir aber auch nichts um ehrlich zu sein...;+

Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## AnglerPSF (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also ich kenne ihn auch nicht.
Aber ich denke mal das man das Paniermehl mit Wasser anfeuchtet und dann um die Pose knetet um ein höheres Wurfgewicht zu erreichen. Im Wasser würde es sich dann ja ablösen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Also ich kenne ihn auch nicht.
> Aber ich denke mal das man das Paniermehl mit Wasser anfeuchtet und dann um die Pose knetet um ein höheres Wurfgewicht zu erreichen. Im Wasser würde es sich dann ja ablösen.




Garnicht mal so doof, nur dann hat man die ganzen kleinen Weißfische am Platz die sich dann am Tauwurm zu schaffen machen...


----------



## AnglerPSF (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Das könnte passieren. Nimmt man ein wenig Erde dürfte das denke ich auch gehen, dann hat man die Weißfische auch nicht.


----------



## mathei (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/7764/30aale.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us[/QUOTE]
jetzt weiss ich, wo der begriff grüner aal herkommt


----------



## börnie (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin !

Genauso ist das mit dem Paniermehl. Am besten das aus der Pappschachtel nehmen...das klebt gut und löst sich rasch auf. Eine 2 Gramm Pose darin einkneten und feuerfrei !
Die kleinen Weißfische die man dadurch anlockt sind nebenbei auch für den Aal nicht uninteressant. Man darf halt nur nicht mit Wurm angeln sondern z.b. mit einem kleinen Fetzen. 

Mal was anderes......ich war gestern spontan von ca. 20°° bis kurz nach 12 an der Müritz.
ES WAR GUT ! Sehr gut ! :m

Erst ein kleinerer Zander etwas über 50, der ich so (Mindesmaß) wegen dem tiefsitzenden Haken mitnehmen konnte.

http://img32.*ih.us/img32/2002/dsc05937qg.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## börnie (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...und dann hatte ich noch 4 weitere gute Bisse, wovon ich 2 verwerten konnte.

Die kleine Schlange auf dem Foto hat 68cm und hat sich einen toten Kaulbarsch geschnappt.

Die dicke Oma die daneben liegt ist deutlich größer...wie man unschwer erkennen kann...|supergri
Über 4 Pfund und dick und rund gefressen ! Ich bin total happy , dass es in diesem Jahr doch noch mit dem großen Schleicher geklappt hat !!!!!!!!:m
Super....freu mich !!!

Gruss
Börnie 

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/9405/dsc05950d.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Fun Fisher (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri Heil,

sehr schöner Aal.
Ich wäre schon mit dem "kleinen" zufrieden...


----------



## marcus7 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wow! Sehr schön, dickes Petri!


----------



## Lukas1603 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moin,

direkt mal nach dem urlaub einen kurzen ansitz von mittwoch bis heute gestartet mit zwei freunden. 
zusammen haben wir 5 mittlere barsche, 1 kleine barbe, 2 kleine döbel und 9 aale zwischen klein (gerade schonmaß erreicht) und mittel (um die 60 cm) gefangen.

ALLE fische haben wir auf tau- bzw. mistwurm gefangen. wir hatten aber auch perfekte bedingunen (kein tropfen regen, tagsüber schonmal 25 grad und nachts um die 12 glaube ich. 
schönes wochenende und viele fische

lukas #6


----------



## Meteraal (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ börnie: 

*Bombe!*

Petrie Heil zu der Schlange.

Ich hoffe ich kann diese Nacht noch nen größeren Aal nachlegen...|supergri|supergri... ne Scherz...


----------



## Zander Janky (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

auch von mir Petri Heil an alle Fänger :m

MfG


----------



## mathei (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

auch von mir petri. super fisch. werde es morgen auch noch mal probieren.


----------



## Buchsbaum (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Aal mäßig lief es gestern ja mal überhaupt nichts^^
Dafür ne Scholle|supergri(Leider kein Bild)
Und das hat mein kollege gefangen.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen das ich mitten in Schleswig Holstein wohne und wir in nen nebenfluss der Eider geangelt haben(Süsswasser).
wog um die 3Pfd.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger #6

@Börnie - wie gross war denn die Oma ? Bei 4 Pfund könnte ja der Meter geknackt worden sein. 

Werd heute abend auch noch einen Aalansitz machen, mal schauen was hier noch geht.


----------



## börnie (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> @Börnie - wie gross war denn die Oma ? Bei 4 Pfund könnte ja der Meter geknackt worden sein.



..danke für die Petris !

Ja, hast recht. Vom Gewicht her (4 Pfund 160gr.) hätte er die Metermarke knacken können - aber die hat er leider um ganze 9cm verpasst. Typisch fettgefressenen Müritz-Aal. Der Tisch ist ja auch mehr als reichlich gedeckt. Die Biester stecken den ganzen Sommer in ihren riesigen Kraut und Seerosenfeldern und lassen es sich schmecken...

Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich es heute oder morgen abend nochmal...

Viele Grüße und petri an alle Fänger...

Börnie


----------



## Manne83 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wie lange brauch ein aal ungefähr um so groß und schwer zu werden?
beißen die ganz groß noch vorsichtiger als die normalen(60-70cm)?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder am Wasser und hatte gerade einen Biss und konnte einen 63 cm Aal fangen. Der wird morgen mit gerächert mit dem Karpfen.


----------



## thomas1 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

werra  top 6 aale #h#h im dunkeln heute erwischt :vik::vik: 66cm bis 77 cm  . tolle räucheraale:m


----------



## Meteraal (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Grade von der Elbe zurück...nicht der Größte, aber immerhin...


----------



## marcus7 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo Meteraal,


täuscht das oder hat der total die Glubschaugen|bigeyes?

Noch nie gesehen in der Form
mfg


----------



## Siermann (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich fing dieses Jahr insgesamt 13 Aale wovon der größte 87cm hatte....
Nun ist die Aalsaison ja so gut wie vorbei #c


----------



## marcus7 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ich fing dieses Jahr insgesamt 13 Aale wovon der größte 87cm hatte....
> Nun ist die Aalsaison ja so gut wie vorbei #c



Guter Witz- die allerbeste Zeit kommt erst noch!


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Monnsum schrieb:


> wie lange brauch ein aal ungefähr um so groß und schwer zu werden?
> beißen die ganz groß noch vorsichtiger als die normalen(60-70cm)?




So ein grosser Aal wird sicher 10 Jahre+x sein. 
Aalbisse können völlig unterschiedlich sein, da ist alles drin von relativ ruhig bis recht heftig. 


war gestern an der Ruhr - leider hat sich kein Aal blicken lassen. 
Unter Umständen waren aber auch die Döbel einfach zu aktiv, denn Bisse gab es einige. Es war nur  - wenn verwertet - immer ein Döbel dran.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Guter Witz- die allerbeste Zeit kommt erst noch!




Bin noch relativ neu in der Aalangelei, könntest Du die Aussage kurz mit Leben füllen. 

Danke schon mal vorweg. #h


----------



## marcus7 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Gerne doch,

wenn die Wassertemperaturen runter gehen, so ab Anfang Oktober ca. ist die beste Zeit um gute Aale zu fangen. Selbst bis mitte Dezember habe ich schon gute Aale gefangen. Da hatte das Wasser etwa noch 5-6 Grad.

Die Aale müssen sich Winterspeck zulegen und das dauert bei den großen natürlich länger als bei den kleineren, bis sie genug haben.

Besonders die großen Blankaale werden ab Oktober aktiv, da dies die Zeit ist in der sie Abwandern wollen.

Es ist zwar zugegeben keine kuschelig warme Angelei Nachts um diese Jahreszeit, aber es lohnt sich.

mfg


----------



## Meteraal (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hallo Meteraal,
> 
> 
> täuscht das oder hat der total die Glubschaugen|bigeyes?
> ...


 

Nö, eigentlich hat der keine Glubschaugen. Ich meine, dass täuscht.
Hier noch einmal ein "Augen-Bild":




Ich hab auch noch mal nen Aal-Fotos angeschaut die ich auf´n Rechner hab, aber die fast alle so aus...;+


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Gerne doch,
> 
> wenn die Wassertemperaturen runter gehen, so ab Anfang Oktober ca. ist die beste Zeit um gute Aale zu fangen. Selbst bis mitte Dezember habe ich schon gute Aale gefangen. Da hatte das Wasser etwa noch 5-6 Grad.
> 
> ...



Danke für die plausible Erklärung !! 
Bisher war mein Wissen, dass Aale bis zu einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur ( 10-12°C ) aktiv sind. 
Bedeutet für mich ich häng dieses Jahr dann noch ein paar Nächte dran. 
#h


----------



## Manne83 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

dann versuch ich es im Oktober auch mal...
war gestern los hatte 4 Bisse, trotz langem warten habe ich kein raus bekommen habe sie zwar kurz gespürt in der Rute aber mehr nicht


----------



## Buchsbaum (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Fang meine grössten Aale auch in der Zeit vom 1.10-ca.15.12(je nach wetter).:m
Die Aale haben meist auch ne schöne grösse^^#6
Aufgefallen ist mir das sie in dieser Zeit auf recht große Köderfische gehen.Hab schon Aale auf 12 cm Güstern gefangen.Weiß aber net wie sie die runter kriegen wollen:q


----------



## mathei (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Fang meine grössten Aale auch in der Zeit vom 1.10-ca.15.12(je nach wetter).:m
> Die Aale haben meist auch ne schöne grösse^^#6
> Aufgefallen ist mir das sie in dieser Zeit auf recht große Köderfische gehen.Hab schon Aale auf 12 cm Güstern gefangen.Weiß aber net wie sie die runter kriegen wollen:q


mir hat samstag ein alter erfahrener angler plötze von 10 gegeben. seiner meinung nach der top köder. frag mich aber auch wie sie die runter kriegen.
wie ist das aber mit der themperatur.bei warmen wasserthemperaturen 20 grad habe ich ganz gut im flachen gefangen. sind die aale dann mehr im tiefem zu erwarten. habe noch nie im herbst ( bis winter ) auf aal geangelt.


----------



## börnie (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> mir hat samstag ein alter erfahrener angler plötze von 10 gegeben. seiner meinung nach der top köder. frag mich aber auch wie sie die runter kriegen.
> wie ist das aber mit der themperatur.bei warmen wasserthemperaturen 20 grad habe ich ganz gut im flachen gefangen. sind die aale dann mehr im tiefem zu erwarten. habe noch nie im herbst ( bis winter ) auf aal geangelt.



...10cm plötze oder rotaugen sind kein problem. du fängst damit zwar weniger - dann aber einen guten. problem könnte sein, dass du auf köfis in dieser größer mehr fehlbisse bekommst. die kleineren versuchen sich nämlich auch daran. 
notfalls kleinschneiden.

aale lieben warmes wasser. 
wenn es zum herbst kälter wird kühlen sich die flachwasserzonen schneller ab. das tiefe wasser ist wärmespeichernd. dort finden sich weißfische ein und natürlich auch die aale. 
ich bin nicht so der herbst-aal-angel-freak...aber das liegt an meinem persönlichen geschmack. 

fakt ist, dass der herbst eine anzahl von möglichkeiten bietet. in vielen  gewässertypen ist der herbst oder spätsommer eine gute zeit. das sicherlich auch deswegen, weil die aale sich dann nicht mehr in den flachen krautfeldern und schilfbänken rumdrücken. dort ist es einfach zu kalt geworden und man "versammelt" sich in den tiefen bereichen.
trotzdem geht nach warmen tagen natürlich auch was in den flacheren zonen. 
ich würde aber sagen, dass je weiter die saison fortgeschritten ist, die aale zunehmend tief agieren.


gruss
börnie


----------



## mathei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> ...10cm plötze oder rotaugen sind kein problem. du fängst damit zwar weniger - dann aber einen guten. problem könnte sein, dass du auf köfis in dieser größer mehr fehlbisse bekommst. die kleineren versuchen sich nämlich auch daran.
> notfalls kleinschneiden.
> 
> aale lieben warmes wasser.
> ...


ja macht alles sinn. werde dieses jahr dann mal meinen winterpelz anlegen und es versuchen. hoffe nur dass unser hallenwart gnädig ist, ansonnsten muss ich am 31.10. raus aus dem wasser. werde mir wohl eine bestechung einfallen lassen müssen für ihn grins.


----------



## Buchsbaum (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also ich hab meine grössten Aale im Spätherbst immer im flachen gefangen:q


----------



## angelarne (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

off topic:

Mhhh. Ich versuche die Aale bei mir momentan zu finden. Seit ca. 1-2 Wochen geht auf Wurm gar nix mehr....Es handelt sich um einen mittleren Stausee mit flachen Buchten (0,5-3 Meter) und Tiefen Bereichen mit Steinpackung(bis 6 oder 7 Meter) und sandigen Plateaus. Ich habe gestern Abend meine Wurmsaison für beendet erklärt. 
Das einzige, was momentan auf Wurm beißt, sind Barsche.

Möglicherweise haben die Aale ihren Speiseplan umgestellt, weil immens viel Fischbrut (1-sömmrige und auch 2-3-sömmrige Rotaugen und Rotfedern) unterwegs ist. An den Ufern selbst gibt es allerdings auch viele Wasserschnecken und Muscheln.....

Sehr schwierig und frustrierend... Ich werde es jetzt allerdings mit Köderfisch probieren. Möglicherweise klappt das ja besser.

Irgendwelche Tipps fürs Aalangeln an Stauseen im Spätsommer/Herbst?

Kleine Randbemerkung noch: Die Aale, de ich bis jetzt gefangen habe, haben alle weit draußen gebissen. Sozusagen in den Bachbetten der Zuläufe, welche sich in den flacheren Buchten befinden. Am Ufer ging eigentlich (bis auf Schleien und ganz kleine Aale) gar nix.
Die alteingesessenen Angler fangen die guten Aale meist tagsüber weit draußen aber auch bei denen ist jetzt Flaute, so wie ich gehört habe...
#q

Tja....Was ist des Rätsels Lösung?  ;+


----------



## marcus7 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine grössten Aale im Spätherbst immer im flachen gefangen:q




Dito.

Meine Dezember-Aale bissen auch ca. auf 2 Meter Tiefe.

Aber auch im tiefen lohnt ein Versuch.


Nochmal wegen der Köfigröße: 10cm ist genau richtig, das zieht sich selbst ein 50cm Aal rein.

Früher wollte ich es ja selbst nicht glauben, bis ich aus Spaß mal im Sommer ein 18cm Rotauge aufgezogen habe und einen Aal von sage und schreibe 58cm darauf gefangen habe.
Der hat das Rotauge mit seinem starken Kiefer zu Brei gematsch und geschluckt.

Kollege hat sogar einen noch etwas kleineren mit 15cm Fisch und 2/0er Haken gefangen.


Trotzdem finde ich 10cm Fische besser, weil die Aale mit ihnen schneller fertig werden.

mfg


----------



## börnie (7. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...ich denke ob man sie im herbst im flachen oder eher in tieferen bereichen fängt hängt auch vom gewässer und den gegebengheiten ab.
in einem fließenden gewässer sehe ich da keine großen unterscheide. in großen seen sieht das schon anders aus.
wieso sollte ein aal dort im flachen kalten und nahrungsarmen wasser auf jagd gehen ?
hier werden sie im herbst in den tiefen löchern gefangen. teilweise in 20-25 metern tiefe. 
aber das ist wohl überall anders und möglichkeiten gibt es ja reichlich.
schaun wir mal....

viele grüße

börnie


----------



## Manne83 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich war gestern mal wieder los...
hatte 3 Bisse wovon ich nur ein umwandeln konnte, heraus kam ein 54cm Breitkopf
hab dann zusammen gepackt, war kalt und alles nass vom nebel


----------



## Lukas1603 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war gestern auch wieder los... hab zwei zupfer, einen biss, bei dem ich den fisch kurz gespürt habe (würde sagen war ein kleiner aal)... und dann noch einen heftigen biss, und nach kurzem drill konte ich eine 51 cm nase landen. 

aber mit dem zielfisch wurde es leider nichts |kopfkrat

lg lukas |wavey:


----------



## Streber (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war letzten Freitag und Samstag auch mal wieder los und konnte insgesamt 5 Aale von 53 cm bis 80 cm überlisten. Zwei weitere Aale habe ich leider in der Steinpackung verloren. 

Hier noch ein Bild vom 80er, der knapp 1 Kilo wog:


----------



## karpspezi (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri,keine Aale,keine Aale.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## lexusis71 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Tip an die Aal Angler. 
Versucht es mal mit DropShot auf Aal mit Offset-Haken. ca 40 cm übern Blei.
Hatte heut mit 4 Ruten geangelt ( in der Hunte) auf Grund ging außer Zupfer und Wollis nichts.
Dann eine auf DS umgebaut und siehe da , 5 Aale konnte ich so fangen.Hab die anderen 3 Ruten extra auf Grund gelassen,wollte sehen ob es nur Glück mit dem DS war.
Aber auf Grund tat sich nichts. Und die Aale waren alle vorn gehakt.

Petri allen


----------



## shevaa10 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

aal geht ganz gut 
war am dienstag an der elbe HH, Tagsüber von 15-20 Uhr. 
4 Aale raus geholt auf Tauwurm viele vorsichtige biße gehabt sonst 2 aale Verlorene an der steinpackung alle 4 von 50-65 cm gehabt 
morgen werde ich wieder zum aalangeln gehen mal schauen was morgen geht #h


----------



## teddy- (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hallo

petri zu den fängern

bei mir läuft zur zeit nichts obwohl meine kumpels rechts links hinter und vor mir aale fangen keine ahnung warum ich dreh bald durch 

gruß stephan


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

wir waren gestern auch mal wieder am Wasser und konnten 6 Aal zwischen 60 und 70 cm fangen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

So, ich schon wieder. 

Wir waren gestern auch wieder am Wasser bei den Sauwetter und konnten gestern auch wieder 4 Aale fangen und noch 3 kleine von so ca. 50-54 cm die aber wieder schwimmen. Die vier hatten eine größe von 64 bis 72 cm.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ein Aal von heute Abend mit 80cm:


----------



## Der-Graf (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich hatte gestern abend den ersten Aal meiner Anglerkarriere zu vermelden (- ich angel erst seit diesem Jahr...) Eigentlich war ich mit Futterkorb auf Barben aus, hatte aber auch eine Rute mit Tauwurmstücken auf Grund gelegt. Interessanterweise biss der Aal dann aber nicht auf die Wurmrute, sondern nahm nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit die 5 Maden am Futterkorb. Naja, mir war es recht - wieder eine neue Spezies, die ich im ersten Jahr fangen durfte. War allerdings kein Riese und durfte mit all seinen 41cm wieder schwimmen...


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wir konnten Gestern Abend noch zwei Schlangen schnappen... beide so zwischen 50 und 60cm, also keine RIesen.
Mal sehn, villeicht gehts heute nochmal los =)


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Röbert
Was schlechtes geraucht?

Hier noch einer von mir. Auf Mais/made-Kombi beim feedern, mit 16er Vorfach und 12er Haken.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Neuling Angler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich war mal eine Nacht draußen und konnte diesen schönen 91 cm Aal auf Tauwurm fangen *_*

Gruß Dany


----------



## marcus7 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Jawoll! Petri euch beiden!


----------



## börnie (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!#6

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es am kommenden Wochenden ENDLICH auch mal wieder auf die Jagd zu gehen.


Bis bald

Börnie


----------



## lamu72 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Was meint ihr wie lange man noch auf AAL gehen kann?
Ist die Zeit nicht schon vorbei?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Nix vorbei. Im Moment kann man noch richtig gut fangen. Und wie lange die Saison geht, kommt aufs Wetter an.
Gruss ROY


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich denke auch das es noch gut einen Monat gehen wird. Genau kann man es natürlich nicht sagen, je nachdem wie schnell es winterlich wird.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

........nachdem ja nun erst der Herbst vorbei ist,folgt logischerweise Sommer 
Ist eh alles durcheinander. :vik:


----------



## Seefi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

konnte die letzten wochen noch gut fangen (leider auch viele kleine), seid ca. einer woche geht garnix mehr. waren gestern los, es tat sich garnichts. außentemperatur 6° :c


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Servus,

ich war vorletzte Nacht seit langem mal wieder ansitzen. Es war ja Neumond (oder fast) und da konnte ich es nicht lassen.

Gebracht hat es zwei schöne Aale (78cm und 65cm) zwei Döbel und ein paar handlange Kretzer (Barsche), die leider geschluckt hatten.


Es lohnt also noch, außerdem eine super Stimmung, wenn langsam der Nebel  aufsteigt - überraschend warm war es auch und absolut windstill.

Nachdem dann bis halb 11 nix ging habe ich angefangen zu lesen, und dann  aus dem Augenwinkel das Ü-Ei mit Knicklicht hochwandern sehen. Es geht  doch nix über einen langsamen Aalbis und wenn dann nach dem Anschlag ein  dicker dran hängt ist der Puls auf gefühlten 380bpm #6

Der erste Aal bis um 11 Uhr 10m vom Ufer, der andere um 12. auf ca. 60m Entfernung, beide auf Tauwurm. 


Grüße vom Bodensee
Kretzer


----------



## paulbarsch (28. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

letzten freitag an der treene!hochwasser,aber super aalbisse!
sie beissen noch!und ich glaube,es geht jetzt nochmal richtig los!
konnte 4 st.verhaften! und sie waren richtig fett

gruss andreas


----------



## Seefi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

so bin grad wieder zurück vom ansitz. ein biss ohne ergebnis und gegen 23:25 uhr noch ein schönes exemplar von 62cm. super vorsichtig war kaum ein biss zu erkennen wie so oft die letzten wochen. aber wenigstens kein schneider |rolleyes


----------



## The fishwhisperer (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi,

wir waren heute Abend auch noch mal am Wasser und konnten diese beiden Schlangen fangen. 
Der erste wurde von meiner Frau gefangen,er war 78 cm und der zweite von 73 cm habe ich gefangen. Gebissen haben sie um 20.30 und 21.00 Uhr. Vom Gewicht hatten beide je fast 1kg.


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin moin,

ich will es nachher wohl auch noch mal am Fluss versuchen. Der Fluss ist ungefähr 20Meter breit und 1-1,5Meter tief. Meint ihr, dass es sich noch lohnt, oder soll ich doch lieber gleich zu Hause bleiben?


----------



## Paxcom (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Mit 53cm konnte ich keinen Riesen fangen, aber ich freue mich trotzdem sehr über den schon lang ersehnten Erfolg. Bild habe ich leider keines.

PS: Bald mehr freude hat die 60er Bachforelle gemacht.


----------



## anbeisser (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich will es nachher wohl auch noch mal am Fluss versuchen. Der Fluss ist ungefähr 20Meter breit und 1-1,5Meter tief. Meint ihr, dass es sich noch lohnt, oder soll ich doch lieber gleich zu Hause bleiben?



Moin !

Na,noch losgewesen und was gefangen ???

Warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen ?
Gerade bei den noch aalfreundlichen Wassertemperaturen von bestimmt noch 15-17Grad stehen die Chancen immer noch gut.

An welchem Fluss angelst Du denn ?

Ich angle meist an der jetzt ca 2,70m tiefen und bis 270m breiten Elbe in Nord Sachsen Anhalt und fange bei ca 16Grad Wassertemp immer noch relativ gut Aal,Zander und viele Miniwelse .....

Petri
A.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hab es heute auch noch einmal an der Ruhr auf Aal versucht.

Ergebnis 73er Aal, hat mitten in der Strömung gebissen.



http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/819/imag0077vz.jpg/


----------



## Manne83 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

war gestern auch nochmal los, aber genau wie letztes wo-en nicht´s...
1 Zupfer hatte ich die ganze Nacht über, mehr nicht....


----------



## Coda (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hi gehe heute Abend auch mal los .
Kleiner tip im Süsswasser Sandwurm ist richtig gut auf Aal.
LG

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Manne83 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Coda
Sandwurm??


----------



## Coda (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ja hätte ich auch nich gedacht durch zufall rausgefunden ich mach das seit dem immer:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Paxcom (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Was bitte schön ist ein Sandwurm?


----------



## Manne83 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Coda
kläre uns bitte auf


----------



## Coda (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Sandwurm = Seeringelwurm









gruss


----------



## Manne83 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ah jetzt wissen wir bescheid


----------



## Paxcom (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

und wo krieg ich den her??? hier in thüringen???


----------



## Coda (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Bei uns im norden giebt es die in jeden Angelladen ich würde mal bei dir im laden nachfragen ! Bei uns kosten die 10 Euro 150g

Gruss Coda


----------



## Paxcom (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Wieviele sind denn dann ca. drinn?

Würden die den transport vom Norden nach thüringen überleben?


----------



## teddy- (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hallo

ich glaub dem aal ist egal was für ein wurm vor seiner nase angeboten wird ein tauwurm usw tuts auch

gruß stephan


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich glaub dem aal ist egal was für ein wurm vor seiner nase angeboten wird ein tauwurm usw tuts auch
> 
> gruß stephan



da glaub ich nicht so dran.... bin dieses jahr auch mit tauwurm gestartet lief aber eher schleppend bzw nur die lütten am haken gehabt. nachdem ich dann auf tebos umgestiegen bin sah die welt wieder ganz anders aus.


MfG der Jan


----------



## teddy- (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich hab schon vieles ausprobiert alle drei ruten mit verschiedenen ködern bei mir hat sich da nichts herauskristallisiert außer das lockstoffe ehr abschrecken und bienenmaden abgefressen werden ohne das man es mitbekommt|kopfkrat

gruß stephan


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Ich kann natürlich nicht für andere Gewässer sprechen aber bei mir im NOK ist es mir halt dieses Jahr extrem aufgefallen. Auf Tauwurm hatte ich keinen einzigen Aal über 40cm während ich auf die Tebo-Raupen zwar weniger Schnürsenkel dafür aber einige recht ordentliche Vertreter der Spezies Aal an den Haken bekommen habe. Verallgemeinern würde ich die Aussage: "Egal welcher Wurm" daher nicht, denn Aale haben meines Wissens nach einen extrem gut ausgebildeten Geruchs- und Geschmacksinn. Deswegen verschmähen sie ja auch [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Dendrobenas. Trifft wohl nicht so ihren Gourmet Sinn Wie oben bereits geschrieben sind aber nur Erfahrungswerte an meinem Stammgewässer. Ferndiagnosen welcher Köder an "Was-weiß-ich-wo-Gewässern" laufen liegen mir fern. Benutze normalerweise nen 8er Daiwa Aalhaken gespickt mit 3-4 Tebos und das ganze dann auf Grund. 
Wobei ich mal ehrlich interessiert wäre wie eure Beköderung und Montagen auf Aal so aussehen?


MfG der Jan
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## teddy- (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

nagut ich muß zugeben mit tebos hab ich noch nicht geangelt nu muß ich das nächstes jahr auch noch ausprobieren :m

das mit den [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]dendrobenas ist mir auch aufgefallen hab aber gedacht das bilde ich mir nur ein|kopfkrat

nagut das mit egal welcher wurm nimm ich dann mal zurück 

meine montage ist ne ganz normale grundmontage mit laufblei und 4 haken (wurm usw) 2 haken (köderfisch) auf 10-15g laufpose an der elbe nur blei 80g mit 2-4 haken 

an der elbe werd ich nächstes jahr putthaken nehmen mit 40 schnur lief beim kumpel dies jahr ganz gut

gruß
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Dendrobenas liegt am Sekret das die absondern. Stinkt wohl für nen Aal bestialisch. Mit dem Gruchssinn hab ich mal gelesen das Aale einen Tropfen Rosenöl in der 25 fachen Menge Wasser des Bodensees wahrnehmen können und das würde bedeuten sie können einzelne Moleküle schmecken/riechen. Ob es stimmt k.A. bin kein Biologe, nur Angler xD So zu meiner Montage wenn ich faul bin kommt ein einzelner Haken an ne Laufblei-Montage mit 50Gr. Die Versuche ich dann möglichst in die Fahrinne des NOKs zu legen... Ich sag mal so in ca 12m Tiefe. Wenn ich Lust hab zu basteln, dann bau ich mir eine Montage mit 2 Haken an 2 Seitenarmen und ein 100Gr Birnenblei ganz unten am Hauptarm. Das ganze dann ca 25m raus zwischen die Steinpackungen.

MfG der Jan


----------



## thomas1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich nicht für andere Gewässer sprechen aber bei mir im NOK ist es mir halt dieses Jahr extrem aufgefallen. Auf Tauwurm hatte ich keinen einzigen Aal über 40cm während ich auf die Tebo-Raupen zwar weniger Schnürsenkel dafür aber einige recht ordentliche Vertreter der Spezies Aal an den Haken bekommen habe. Verallgemeinern würde ich die Aussage: "Egal welcher Wurm" daher nicht, denn Aale haben meines Wissens nach einen extrem gut ausgebildeten Geruchs- und Geschmacksinn. Deswegen verschmähen sie ja auch [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Dendrobenas. Trifft wohl nicht so ihren Gourmet Sinn Wie oben bereits geschrieben sind aber nur Erfahrungswerte an meinem Stammgewässer. Ferndiagnosen welcher Köder an "Was-weiß-ich-wo-Gewässern" laufen liegen mir fern. Benutze normalerweise nen 8er Daiwa Aalhaken gespickt mit 3-4 Tebos und das ganze dann auf Grund.
> Wobei ich mal ehrlich interessiert wäre wie eure Beköderung und Montagen auf Aal so aussehen?
> 
> 
> ...





debos sind an der werra top . gestern 3 aale verhaftet:vik:


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



thomas1 schrieb:


> debos sind an der werra top . gestern 3 aale verhaftet:vik:



Sorry bin kein Rechtschreib-Fanatiker, aber mir erschließt sich gerade nicht ob du Tebo-Raupen oder Dendrobenas meinst....

MfG der Jan


----------



## Paxcom (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Was sind den tebos???


----------



## Manne83 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

http://www.google.ch/search?q=tebo+...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBAQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=710


----------



## börnie (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moinsen....


Mit dem Müritz-Aal ist es schwierig geworden ! Ich weiß gerade nicht wo die Biester stecken....

Ich war am Freitagabend am Wasser und auch Sonntagabend. Aber jeweils nur bis ca. 1°°. Wassertemp. 17°. Kein Wind.
Versuche mit Wurm oder Biema-Ködern brachten im Minutentakt Brassen mittlerer Größe. Habe dann relativ schnell komplett auf toten Köfi umgesattelt.
Das brachte dann eine fette Hechtdame und insgesamt 3 Zander, sowie Barsche, eine Quappe....
Kein Aal in Sicht --- aber jede Menge Beifänge...


Petri an alle die Aale am Haken hatten !

Gruss
Börnie

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2835/dsc06178h.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/5600/dsc06130a.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Manne83 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

das sind doch Top Beifänge, dafür lasse ich doch gerne die Aale links liegen #6


----------



## thomas1 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Sorry bin kein Rechtschreib-Fanatiker, aber mir erschließt sich gerade nicht ob du Tebo-Raupen oder Dendrobenas meinst....
> 
> MfG der Jan




sorry . ich meinte bienenmaden:vik::vik:


----------



## paulbarsch (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

hallo,
auf dendrobenas beissen die aale in der treene auch nicht! die stinken wohl zu heftig!
war am wochenende auch los! die aale haben gebissen,aber sehr vorsichtig!
kein haken wurde geschluckt! und der ganze spuck dauert höchstens ne halbe std,dann war es mit den bissen aber auch ganz vorbei!

gruss andreas


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also bei uns mögen die Aale Dendrobenas sehr gerne! Sind doch fast gleichzusetzen mit Mistwürmer, diese geben auch ein Sekret ab aber es ist ein Top Köder...


----------



## börnie (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

...also auf dendros habe ich auch schon aale gefangen. 
aber nur dann, wenn alles 101% perfekt war und sich die schlangen auf alles gestürzt haben, was irgendwie fressbar war. 

ich denke, dass sich diese aale dann auch auf ein stück kochschinken hätten fangen lassen könnten. 

die dendros gehören definitiv nicht zu meinen top-aalködern....sind aber auch mal für eine überraschung gut...

das aal-angeln bleibt unergründlich..


----------



## thomas1 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Also bei uns mögen die Aale Dendrobenas sehr gerne! Sind doch fast gleichzusetzen mit Mistwürmer, diese geben auch ein Sekret ab aber es ist ein Top Köder...



 an der werra nicht , dort wo ich angle nur bienenmaden und tauwürmer #h#h


----------



## Aalfighter (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin.
mit den Dendros ist das echt seltsam hatte auch schon öfters das Gefühl das die Aale die nicht riechen können. Im Sommer habe ich aber immer nen halben Tauwurm aufgezogen und nen halben dendro davor auf die Hakenspitze hat besser gefangen als nur Taui... Ich finde auch das Dendros besser am Haken halten. 
Im Früjahr fand ich Rotwurm am besten...


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Also anner Lippe ist das abhängig von der Jahreszeit...Im Frühjahr(ab Ende März) sind hier Tauis gut,im Sommer habe ich auf Tauwurm kaum einen gekriegt,sondern nur auf Dendro´s!!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@börnie  Der letzte Satz bringt es auf den Punkt!

Jeder Angler hat in der Köderwahl seine Vorlieben - und die Aale wohl auch.:m

Ende November werde ich mal hier ein Feedback geben, wie dieses Aaljahr für mich war. Bis dahin wird noch geangelt:q


----------



## Aalfighter (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Ende November werde ich mal hier ein Feedback geben, wie dieses Aaljahr für mich war. Bis dahin wird noch geangelt :q
 
Ich fange im Moment nichts außer Zander...
Wo fangt ihr denn bei den aktuellen Bedingungen eure Aale???
Zur Auswahl habe ich:
Fluss (Weser)
Großen langezogenen aber eintönigen See bis 3m Tiefe
Kleineren See bis 3,5m Tiefe
Kleinen Fluss 3-7m breit bis 2m tief

Ich habe es zuletzt hauptsächlich im tiefen Versucht auf Wurm gab es vereinzelt Karpfen und in der Weser Zander auf Köfi. Beide Flüsse sind momentan total Krebsverseucht... 
???
Gruß frank


----------



## Seefi (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

ich fange momentan meine aale wie schon nahezu das ganze jahr in ufernähe. schilfkante, seerosenfeld, dicht am ufer. im tiefen feht bei mirr bereits das ganze jahr nichts. woran es liegt? ich hab keine ahnung.


----------



## Aalfighter (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Seefi schrieb:


> ich fange momentan meine aale wie schon nahezu das ganze jahr in ufernähe. schilfkante, seerosenfeld, dicht am ufer. im tiefen feht bei mirr bereits das ganze jahr nichts. woran es liegt? ich hab keine ahnung.


:mJa ok und Wo Fluss, See, Bach...???


----------



## Seefi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Aalfighter schrieb:


> :mJa ok und Wo Fluss, See, Bach...???



ich angel fast ausschliesslich in "überschaubaren" seen. ab und zu auch mal in der warnow aber eher selten. flussangeln werde ich jetzt noch ca. 1 monat da fällt bei mir heut abend der startschuss. an bächen habe ich mich bisher.noch nicht versucht und auch keine erfahrung. ist aber sicherlich bei entsprechenden zeiten vielversprechend denke ich


----------



## xonnel (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Läuft recht zäh und es wird die nächsten paar Nächte verdammt kalt, bei uns soll es sogar Luftfrost geben. Um 22:00 Uhr war heute die Temp schon auf 5,5C gefallen bei klarem Himmel und Vollmond.
Ein 60er wollte um 21:15 die Dendros mit Sardellenöl und dann mit in den Froster.


----------



## Sledge (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



börnie schrieb:


> ...also auf dendros habe ich auch schon aale gefangen.
> aber nur dann, wenn alles 101% perfekt war und sich die schlangen auf alles gestürzt haben, was irgendwie fressbar war.
> 
> ich denke, dass sich diese aale dann auch auf ein stück kochschinken hätten fangen lassen könnten.
> ...


 

Moin zusammen.

Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, in vielen Jahren an den verschiedensten Gewässern.
Auf Dendro gab es wesentlich weniger, und meist kleinere Aale.
Das ließ sich auch gut beobachten, als wir mit mehreren Leuten los waren.
Auf Dendro , am oft kleineren Haken wurde nur ein Bruchteil von dem gefangen, was der Tauwurm oder ein anderer Köder gebracht hat, obwohl am massiven großen Haken angeboten.
Dendro ist daher nur eine Notlösung für mich, andere Angler jedoch schwören darauf und fangen auch angeblich nicht schlecht damit.

Gruß sledge|wavey:


----------



## anbeisser (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hallo !

Wollte morgen Abend vielleicht das letzte mal auf Aal gehen.
Ziel ist die Mittelelbe und Nebengewässer um Wittenberge.
Hat Jemand vielleicht die letzten Tage noch Aalfänge in der Elbe,Rhein,Weser,etc. gehabt.

Danke
A.


----------



## Aalfighter (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin. 
Was ist denn los???
Einige Experten meinten doch das auch jetzt noch was geht...
Ich fange jedenfalls nichts mehr in der weser mal nen kleinen Butt auf Wurm aber keinen Aal mehr.|wavey:


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Hab letzte Woche am Rhein bei Bonn nen kleinen 43er Aal beim Feedern mit Maden gefangen. Die Aale laufen also durchaus noch. Ich sitze nur nicht gezielt auf Aal an...


----------



## teddy- (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

jo gestern auf quappe angesesen konnte nen schönen aal verhaften aber keine quappe 

gruß stephan


----------



## Seefi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

bin grad von der warnow zurück aber garnichts heute. paar kleine barsche aber von aal keine spur :-(


----------



## anbeisser (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin !

Naja,ich fahre heute Abend trotzdem mal an die Elbe bei Wittenberge.
Dicke Klamotten und ne ordendliche Kiepe Feuerholz kommen auch mit.
Der Jagertee dürfte  seine Wirkung auch nicht verfehlen ....:vik:

Petri
A.


----------



## Dynator (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin Aale laufen noch , im tiefen konnte ich noch welche  verhaften. Jedoch gingen sie nur auf Tauis der Köderfisch blieb dabei unberührt. Fangzeit in meinen See, war zwischen 20:00-21:30 Uhr ,

 bleibt tapfer Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Jup, Aal läuft, aber sehr zäh. Dafür stimmt die größe sehr :m. Ende Oktober solls bei uns schneien, dann will ich unbedingt nochmal los|supergri.


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Letzte Woche hatte ich mal die Zeit am Tage auf die diggen Schleicher zu fischen.  
Das ist an meinem Hausgewässer um diese Jahreszeit immer ne super Option.
11.45 dann der erhoffte Biss........genau 1,005 kg schwer. 
Köder war ein Rotauge von ca. 15 cm Länge.  

Reiche wenn ich`s nicht vergesse noch ein Bild nach.


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

da isser


----------



## mathei (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> da isser


 
petri. sieht nicht lang aber verdammt fett aus.


----------



## Seefi (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

glückwunsch zum wirklich fetten aal. 



Dynator schrieb:


> Moin Aale laufen noch , im tiefen konnte ich noch welche  verhaften. Jedoch gingen sie nur auf Tauis der Köderfisch blieb dabei unberührt. Fangzeit in meinen See, war zwischen 20:00-21:30 Uhr ,
> 
> bleibt tapfer Gruß Ronny..


welche tiefe meinst du mit tiefem? würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Auch vom mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil!

Aber, nur so als Anregeung:
Vielleicht legst Du Deinen nächsten Aal (oder auch andere Fische) zum Fotographieren auch versuchsweise mal ausgestreckt ins Gras, oder auf Kies...

:mSähe eventuell ein kleines bisschen dekorativer aus, als im blutverschmierten Eimer...

Ich mein ja bloß...
Ist ja vielleicht auch nur eine Geschmacksfrage...

Nix für ungut.
Weiter so!

Grüße 
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Kann ich schon nachvollziehen ,wenn es passt werd ich das besser machen :m.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

78-82cm???


----------



## Dynator (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

welche tiefe meinst du mit tiefem? würd mich mal interessieren[/QUOTE]


Grüß dich... bei meinen See beißen Aale im kalten Oktober bei 15 m und tiefer. Bei dieser Tiefe ist die Wassertemp. ziehmlich gleichbleibend. Schau mal, im Frühjahr angel ich an den flachen Stellen dort wo sich das Wasser am ehesten erwärmt hat. Und im kalten Herbst halt im tiefen.  Übrigens ist die Wassertemp. bei mir 9 C*.

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Dynator (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri zu dem wirklich schönen fetten Aal , habt da mal ne Frage  zu. 

Hast Du auf Grund geangelt und Interessant wäre noch die Tiefe in der Du dann angelst. 

Gruss Ronny..


----------



## Aalfighter (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri! schöner Aal!
Iich beende offiziell meine Aalsaison, hier in Bremen geht einfach nichts mehr und außerdem geht das Kraut und die Hechte kommen#6
Mein Fazit für dieses Jahr:
-Bestand wird spürbar dünner
-Die durchschnittsgröße ist gestiegen
-In der Weser vermehrt kleine Welse was mir Sorgen macht
-Aber für das doch recht bescheidene Wetter in diesem    sommer habe ich eig. gut gefangen

wenn ich mal Zeit habe lade ich mal ne Fotostrecke von meinen kuriosen Beifängen hoch da war in diesem Jahr so einiges dabei (Fahrradteile Schuhe Radkappe Pylone Jacke Regenschirm Schneebesen...)


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@Norge Fan
Dickes Petri! Das tages aalangeln ist sehr spannend! ;-)
Klappt aber auch im Sommer sehr gut.

Bei uns sollen es morgen 16 grad werden das läd doch zum angeln ein! Ich würde nie im leben jetzt schon meine saison beenden, den jetzt kommen die dicken.


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> 78-82cm???


 

Nicht schlecht........80 cm #6. 




Dynator schrieb:


> Petri zu dem wirklich schönen fetten Aal , habt da mal ne Frage zu.
> 
> Hast Du auf Grund geangelt und Interessant wäre noch die Tiefe in der Du dann angelst.
> 
> Gruss Ronny..


 
Ja war auf Grund,Tiefe ca. 4,00m wobei der See max. 7m ief ist.  

Morgen starte ich noch mal nen Versuch.


----------



## börnie (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moinsen....


ich war zwischenzeitlich auch 2-3 mal am Wasser. Eine Kombination aus  Aal / Zander-Fischen ...quasi...:q. 
Zander habe ich ganz nette gefangen aber Aal ging nix mehr an den Haken. Wir hatten hier auch schon urplötzlich etliche Nächte mit deutlich unter 0° und einem Wassertemperatursturz. 
Wenn ich auch ehrlich bin...so richtig Lust und Motivation hatte ich auch nicht mehr.
Vielleicht versuche ich es am Wochenende nochmal geziehlt auf Dick-Schleicher...

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## raubfisch-ole (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Norge Fan, na da hau ich mir mal selbst auf die Schulter wa :m


----------



## mathei (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

das erstaunliche ist, das seit langen mal wieder überhaupt ein vernünftiger aal gemeldet wird. ist wohl echt vorbei.


----------



## Dynator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moinsen , ich habe es gestern Nachmittag mal in der tiefe meines Sees gewagt und konnte um 15:00 einen 60er auf Tauwurm verhaften, jedoch auf Köderfisch geht bei mir erstaunlicherweise null , am 27.09. habe ich den letzten dicken auf Köfi gefangen , danach wollten sie bis jetzt nur noch Tauis. 

Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf den dicken ...fetten auf Köfi..grrr. aber bis jetzt habe ich noch Hoffnung sie beißen ja noch und wenn es dieses Jahr nicht mehr klappen sollte na dann gelingt es mir vielleicht halt im nächsten Jahr wieder.

Morgen Mittag werde ich mich wieder tapfer den Schleichern stellen bin mal gespannt ob es wieder so klappt , am liebsten heute schon aber die Arbeit geht nun mal vor..leider

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Dynator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

@ Norge Fan , ja danke für deine Antwort , eigentlich hast du mich erst mit deinen Fang dazu motiviert Mittags auf Aal zu angeln hehe.. ich schätze mal es sind bei meinem See 15m und tiefer wo ich gestern geangelt habe und die tiefste Stelle des Sees liegt bei knapp 30m.

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

War leider heute ein erfolgloser Trip,ein Bekannter war über Nacht da und hatte auch nichts.  

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt versuche ich es aber sicher noch mal


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

habe heute mal mit meinen bootschuppennachbarn gesappelt. ein absoluter aalangler. er sagt der aal läuft bei uns noch bis mitte dezember.natürlich nur im tiefen. er fängt monentan bei ca. 30 m tiefe. nur auf tauwurm.köderfisch geht nicht mehr. der erfolg gibt ihm recht.der kommt am tage nicht untr 5-6 aalen heim.also werde ich es auch noch mal versuchen.


----------



## Norge Fan (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> habe heute mal mit meinen bootschuppennachbarn gesappelt. ein absoluter aalangler..der kommt am tage nicht untr 5-6 aalen heim.


 
Kann der auch über`s Wasser laufen  ???????????  

Nee im Ernst,so ne Leute haben meinen absoluten Respekt weil sie ihr Hobby fast bis zur Perfektion betreiben.  

Das damit auch jahrelange Misserfolge verbunden sind,sehen die meisten aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Kann der auch über`s Wasser laufen  ???????????
> 
> Nee im Ernst,so ne Leute haben meinen absoluten Respekt weil sie ihr Hobby fast bis zur Perfektion betreiben.
> 
> Das damit auch jahrelange Misserfolge verbunden sind,sehen die meisten aber auch nicht immer.


 
so ist es. 40 jahre erfahrung auf dem see zahlen sich natürlich aus.


----------



## Dynator (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Da mus ich matthei 2005 recht geben, so ist es bei meinen See auch, bei dieser Jahreszeit im tiefen und mit Tauis bekomme ich den einen oder anderen Aal noch zu sehen.  Aber mit Köfi habe ich keinen mehr fangen können.


----------



## Harry84 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Heyho,

nachdem ich das Aaljahr 2011 eigentlich schon abhaken wollte und gedanklich schon an ner Zusammenfassung für den Thread hier gebastelt hab, gabs dann gestern doch noch ne schöne Überraschung. Wollte ursprünglich mit nem Kumpel ein wenig Wobbler baden und war dementsprechend ausgestattet... Da mit Kunstködern nix zu holen war, entschlossen wir uns beide Spinnruten mit Köfis zu bestücken und so noch einen Versuch zu wagen. Den ersten Biss konnte mein Kumpel zwar nicht verwerten aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Aal war. Ne Stunde später lief dann die Schnur von meiner kleinen Spinnrute (10g WG), welche beim Anhieb gleich ordentlich in die Knie ging. Nach erstaunlich kurzem Drill, konnte diese schöne Schlange gekonnt mit der Aldi-Unterfang-Tüte gelandet werden (Landezange schien wenig sinnvoll ;-)). Hat zwar die Kilomarke knapp verfehlt (77cm/970g) aber dank der kleinen Rute und der geglückten Landung doch ein Happyend mit Erinnerungswert...






Nochn paar allgemeine Infos:
Gewässer war der Bodensee (Obersee)
Hat tief gebissen (schätze über 6m tief), genaueres lässt sich schwer sagen, da wir mit freier Leine geangelt haben, aber wir werden es im Laufe der Woche nochmal versuchen und ich werde die genaue Tiefe mal ausloten...

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Dynator (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri Harry #6 zu dem guten Fang , mal ne Frage zu welcher Uhrzeit hast Du den Aal gefangen? 

Mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es diese Wo. auch nochmal raus zum Aalangeln. 

Top Aal, bin neidisch..

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

moinsen Harry 
Petri zum Fang,schönes Foto


----------



## Aalfighter (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Petri!!!
Echt gutes Bild!
Wie warm/kalt war denn in etwa das Wasser?


----------



## Norge Fan (10. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*



Harry84 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> nachdem ich das Aaljahr 2011 eigentlich schon abhaken wollte und gedanklich schon an ner Zusammenfassung für den Thread hier gebastelt hab, gabs dann gestern doch noch ne schöne Überraschung. Wollte ursprünglich mit nem Kumpel ein wenig Wobbler baden und war dementsprechend ausgestattet... Da mit Kunstködern nix zu holen war, entschlossen wir uns beide Spinnruten mit Köfis zu bestücken und so noch einen Versuch zu wagen. Den ersten Biss konnte mein Kumpel zwar nicht verwerten aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Aal war. Ne Stunde später lief dann die Schnur von meiner kleinen Spinnrute (10g WG), welche beim Anhieb gleich ordentlich in die Knie ging. Nach erstaunlich kurzem Drill, konnte diese schöne Schlange gekonnt mit der Aldi-Unterfang-Tüte gelandet werden (Landezange schien wenig sinnvoll ;-)). Hat zwar die Kilomarke knapp verfehlt (77cm/970g) aber dank der kleinen Rute und der geglückten Landung doch ein Happyend mit Erinnerungswert...
> 
> ...


 
Digges Petri  #6,feiner Fisch.


----------



## Harry84 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Danke für die Petris...
Gerade zurück vom 2.Versuch an dieser Stelle...leider erfolglos, aber wir schieben es einfach mal auf den Mond...
Noch was zur Stelle: es geht relativ konstant aber dennoch steil auf bis zu 13m (etwa 20m vom Ufer entfernt). Der Aal hatte auch ziemlich tief gebissen (schätze 8-10m, hat sich zumindest sehr kalt angefühlt). An der Oberfläche haben wir seit Ende Oktober ziemlich konstant 11-12°C, aber da unten wars sicher kälter...

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## plaQed (11. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

sick das jetzt noch aale beißen 

dickes petri auch von mir, schönes tier. hoffentlich wird sicher der natürliche bestand erholen in naher zukunft, sieht leider nicht gut aus ;/


----------



## gründler (12. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2011*

Moin

Melde nen Blankaal der beim Quappenangeln gebißen hat,das ganze bei Vollmond -4 grad und Windstill,ca.90cm gute 3 Pfd.

"Leider" ist er aus'n Kescher entkommen,konnte noch gerade nen Bild schießen und weg wahr er auch schon |rolleyes 

Gewässer flache kleine Aue,Wassertemp. 4-5grad.

Bild gibs hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227766



#h


----------

